# is anybody out there? inverness



## sieve

There must be someone in this area going through some kind of treatment?


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi there

Im just about to start my Buserelin drug today for my 4th ICSI, Ive had a long break since my last attempts and feel ready to go through it again.  

Hope all is well with you, do you live in Inverness like me?

Borntoshop x


----------



## sieve

Hiya Borntoshop.  

Great to hear from someone in this area, yep i am in Sneckie too. I was going to go through a natural cycle for FET but Aberdeen just phoned today to say my hormone levels arent doing what they should really.  i have to go to my docs for blood tests daily and post it to Ab, on my 6th day of doing this, so they are going to check todays blood tomorow once they receive it but it looks like i will be starting Burselin in 6 days.  They are posting it to me tomorrow so that i have it ready, so i am 99% sure i wont be having a natural FET!  

i can understand you having a long break, it is so hard to get your head around it all and it is such a rollercoaster ride.  Dh and i are saying if this doesn't work then this is it.  Hope a miracle will happen or we will start looking into adoption.

i don't know about you but i couldn't put us thru this anymore than 4 times?


----------



## sieve

Hiya borntoshop.

Just wondering how you getting on with your Burselin?  i am starting mine tonight for a medicated FET.  All being well i will go for ET on 18th August.  i have to take oestrogen tablets this time as well so i will see how i get on with them, prob nightmare mood swings! 

Good to chat with someone from Sneckie who goes to the same clinic as me.  i have found the staff really good at Aberdeen but have read a few threads where people haven't been too happy with them.  How have you found them?


----------



## muff0303

Hi Sieve and borntoshop

I'm in Inverness too.  Go for ET on Fri if they thaw.  Was really lucky to have Lucy last year (thru Abdn clinic so they can't be bad!).

I've had the buserelin, prognova and crinone gel for this cycle.  Was meant to do natural but asked for a medicated instead.  Embies being thawed on Thurs afternoon so fingers crossed.

Tracy x


----------



## sieve

Hiya Tracy you have been through the mill certainly by reading your ticker.  However fantastic news on your dd.  
Good luck for Thursday and then Fri, keeping everything crossed for you!     
i naively thought natural would be better.......until it wasnt working!  Then i suddenly thought medicated was the best idea in the world!

all being well we will go for ET on 18th August and then the nightmare 2 week wait!

Speak to you soon

Nic


----------



## muff0303

Hi Nic

You've prob seen on the FET board but our embies didn't survive the thaw so that's it for us.  

Good luck with yours xx


----------



## sieve

hi Tracy

i haven't been on site for a few days, just logged on and got your message, i am so sorry it didnt work.  i can imagine how you are feeling, it is so crap and not fair.

i dont have the words to express how i am feeling for you all but sending you lots of love to you and your dp and dd.

if we have the same result then that will be it for us too, cant go through it again.  keep praying 

Take care

Nic x


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi Nic and Tracy 

Good to hear from girls up here it can be a lonesome journey this IVF malarky.  Well Ive been using Buserelin for down regg and Gonal F for stimming, the Buserelin the first week was awful.  I had really bad headaches, hot flushes etc.  The Gonal F isnt too bad, headaches have gone now.  I went for my day 10 baseline scan Fri 31 July and was told I had to carry on with more drugs and go back to Aberdeen on Monday to see how my follicles are progressing, there were only a few so I have to carry on, darn!  Im praying I can get to egg recov on Wed, I also have a corpeus luteum cyst about 1 cm which isnt too big but they're keeping an eye on it.  This may be our last chance for ICSI unless I win the lottery!  

Nic- My oestrogen was low to about 230 pmol which isnt great.    Fingers crossed for the 18 Aug hun.    The staff at Aberdeen have been fine with me, no problems so far.  

Tracy - So sorry to see your embies didnt work - it sounds like youve certainly been thru the mill.  Your wee daughter Lucy is gorgeous.  Whats next for you ?


----------



## sieve

Hiya just typed a long message to you both and   somehow lost it!!! AAAgh!

anyway the jist was i was asking how you got on yesterday borntoshop?  how are your follies?
Tracy are you still on the threads?  i havent been on too much, finding it hard going!  how are you bearing up?  sendin you loads of  

anyway just read new posts to my messages and now going to se what else has been happening!  hope you both ok  

Spk soon girls

Nic x


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi Nic
Ive just got back from Aberdeen today and thankfully Im ready now to go for egg recovery on Friday woo hoo,  I was a bit worried the follicles had grown to 18 mm but I think the extra couple of days taking more drugs has really helped boost them.  Phew!  now round 2 to go the painful bit EC so roll on next week when its over, not sure if I'l go back next Mon for transfer I think it depends on the quality.  Not sure I need to ask this on Friday 
How are you Nic - oh bummer about your long message,  hope you are well x


----------



## sieve

Hiya borntoshop

Brill news .  good luck tom for ER.  ask them for the "highland dose"!  i said that i felt pain last time and they said "oh were giving you the highland dose this time!"  and i really didn't feel it as much.  it prob will be mon for you going back, although i asked last time if they would do 5 day transfer, which would be wed for you, but you are right it depends on the quality.  they have only ever done 3 day for me.

well as you will have seen by my ticker we are doing a medicated FET this time and i have found the oestrogen drugs make me quite emotional !!anyway we are still on target for 18th August to get our embies thawed and if they survive get them put back in, we have 3 and as i am 41 in Dec i thing they may put the 3 back in.

so i think it could be no luck or triplets!!!!  

let me know how it goes, thinking of ya!   

Nic


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi girls
Just a quick one, I had 12 eggs taken out at egg recovery which was great but got a phone call today from the Embryologist who said that only 1 had fertilised,  we're a bit gutted,  she said the frosties weren't good (we had 4 frozen) but managed to get one, which I know could work so Im praying nothing goes wrong.  Transfer is Monday, 3 days after egg recovery.  
Wish me luck Im gonna need it xxx


----------



## sieve

hi born to shop.  hope everything went ok for you today with et.  i know its hard but try to remember it only takes one!   for you, hope every thing goes your way.  i am sure you will get there this time

Nic


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi Nic
Well I got 2 embryos on board now, yeh 2!!  apparently the Embryologist kept a couple back to see if they would progress and apparently one did,  so Ive got one Grade 2 and one Grade 3, we're so chuffed, and neither have any defragmentation so fingers and toes crossed.  They had to use all DH 4 frosties so we dont have anymore but not thinking about the negative thoughts at the moment only positive ones....
how are you hun?  not long now for your ET fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## @ Emily @

Hi Mari,

Just popping in to say i've got everything crossed for you.
Sending you lots of positive vibes
      

Love Em


----------



## sieve

hiya borntoshop

that is fantastic news so chuffy chuffed for you!  you are one step nearer babe    
i know of a ff who had one grade 2 embie put in and she is now 6 months  

we are due for et on Tues and if it goes ok the 2 week wait is gonna take forever cos i have been counting down to this Tues for weeeeeeks!!!!  

cant wait for the news that our frosties have thawed ok.  we have 3 and will put back however many they recommend!  as i am coming up 41 they may put all 3 back if survive! this is our last hope too, no more left and aint going thru this again!

lots of love and spk soon

Nic


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi Em - thanks hun fingers crossed for me xx

Hi Nic - I got a nice surprise when I went for transfer last Monday, the Embryoogist said there was a further embryo which she was keeping an eye on overnight to see how it would progress and it did make some progress so Ive now got 2 embies on board a Grade 2 and a Grade 3, so chuffed...they had to use all of DH 4 frosties so no back up left....may have to seriously think about donor if it doesnt work...need to get on waiting list..
.now on the 2 ww and apart from being bloated Im feeling fine.    OTD is the 25 Aug  
Hope your transfer went well on Tuesday hun,  and fingers crossed for you too hun.
Im going back to work on Monday, thankfully its an office job,  need to keep my mind busy
take care hun 
Mari xx


----------



## sieve

Hi Mari

hope everything going well for you still and th edreaded 2ww isnt too bad!   well 3 more sleeps till i get my frosties back     i cannot believe how long it has been till this tues what will my 2ww be like!!  luckily we are going away for a few days to that will help.

anyway let me know how its going  
Nic


----------



## borntoshop7474

Hi Nic
Everything going ok so far, trying to relax but its hard keep waking up in the morning thinking the worst instead of being positive, thankfully Im going back to work tomorrow so I'l keep my mind busy.
Good luck for Tues hun, I do hope all goes well for you,
take care
Mari x


----------



## muff0303

Hi Ladies

Just checking in to se you're both ok, both on 2ww hopefully.  Fingers crossed for you xx

Tracyx


----------



## sieve

Hi Mari

good luck for tom, hope everything been going ok?

i have been away so not on line, everthing ok so far apart from i have been having cramps.  otd on 2nd sept

sending you


----------



## sieve

sorry Tracy meant to say hi to you too, hit post instead of preview!


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

I don't know if anyone is still using this but worth a try.

We're off to Abd in and hour for our first consulation, been trying for nearly 4 years and have been diagnosed with unexplained.  A bit wired at the moment and don't know what to expect.  Looking for the questions to ask the consultant.

Fingers crossed we finally get some answers


----------



## bubblicous

hey rabbitintheheadlights

how did your appointment go


----------



## MrsKW

Hi there

I am in Inverness but not as far down the path as most of you guys
Just trying to get to grips with things on clomid which doesn't seem to be working as male factors also an issue 
Difficult to not be obsessed by ttc especially as I feel like I am getting nearer 40 and if I don't get on any IVF wait list soon time feels like it is rushing by  

DH all a bit phased by the events and having to get to grips with all the issues which is a bid difficult for me
3 new borns amongst my friends too so constant reminders but am thrilled for them 

xx


----------



## bubblicous

mrskw- welcome to fertility friends and he lovely invernesshire board im surprised they gave you clomid if there were male facors involved how long are they wanting you to do has for i think if i was you id be pushing to be pu on the lis especially with your age (not meaning o insensitive bu the lists are long though i think you would get bumped up due to age have you considered private treatment or is that not an option


----------



## MrsKW

Hi there, thanks for your note  

I would love to consider private but I need to find out where the clinics are - I'm guessing EDI or Glasgow maybe, might make it difficult ?

I only have 1 month of clomid left and hoping to go back and get some more info from the consultant after that, this was actually prescribed by the Spire hospital in Edinburgh, I think he just gave me the clomid to keep me quiet as he said it was unlikely to work !!  In fact the doctor was far from informative, I didn't get the results from my first cycle progesterone blood test and I didn't have one done in the second cycle so I am now pushing to get one planned for this cycle as otherwise I have no evidence that I am even ovulating or if the dose is working 

I need to look into what the next steps should be, but it is a minefield out there.  Have you had support locally from Raigmore, have they been good ?

x


----------



## bubblicous

mrskw - is it edingburgh you will go to for treatment do they not have an infertility clinic in the hospital in inverness i know there is one in aberdeen im about to start on the private route we have to as i have children from a previous relationship were using a clinic in glasgow (handy for us as were in paisley) its the gcrm in cardonald glasgow i know there is at least one lady in the aberdeenshire thread who is also going o the gcrm as she was getting nowhere with the hospial in aberdeen 
if i was you id  be pushing them more i was fortunate in tha the rah paisley are very good they sent us for tests quickly and decided a course of treatment quickly 
like i said before i was very shocked they gave you clomid as age is a huge factor and what i was lead to believe was that with older ladies espec with male factor involved they sent you straight for ivf seems they have made you take the clomid for nothing and its not the best stuff to take i hated the side effects

fingers crossed you get more answers at your next appointment


----------



## Ellie.st

Hello Mrs KW

Greetings from the North!

I just wanted to say that I was referred to Raigmore by my GP when I was about 38. (We were unexplained) and had already been ttc for 5 years by then.  At that point I still wasn't ready emotionally for IVF so I took Clomid for a few months (which, looking back, was a waste of time as I was ovulating OK without it).  We eventually asked to be referred by Raigmore to Aberdeen to discuss IUI or IVF - at that time the cut-off for NHS funding was 38 so we self-funded our treatment when I finally plucked up the courage for IVF.  I have to say that I thought the unit in Aberdeen was good (if slightly conservative in some ways).  We were lucky enough to get a BFP and our beautiful little daugher on our third IVF cycle, when I was 42.  Obviously, if you are self-funding, you have the option of other clinics too and I would recommend checking out HFEA stats before making a decision.  Aberdeen's rates are OK (average) - I think when we started our treatment they were slightly better than most of the other Scottish clinics but am not sure how they compare now.  There are clinics in England with better success rates.  One of the advantages of going to Aberdeen is that they have good links with Raigmore, and also, although it's a fair trek along the A96, it's logistically a bit easier than going further afield.  If you are self-funding, I think that the waiting list is pretty short. (It definitely was for us once we had had our first consultation in Aberdeen)

PS: I agree with bubblicious that you should push for some more tests - Day 21 plus HSG (which I was able to get at Raigmore) to check if your tubes are OK - have you had this yet?  Having had Clomid, I must say that I would be wanting to be scanned each month I was taking it - either to check that it was working or to check that I wasn't over-responding ...

It does all seem very daunting _ _ I was very daunted as you may see from above!!!  However, the best thing really is just to get stuck in, and gather as much info as you can - and this site is great for that. 

Good luck


Ellie


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

Well i all new to this but its great to see there are others in Inverness that are going through the treatmnet in Aberdeen.
We are cuurently waiting to start IUI and have our next appointment on 29 March so we just so excited, but so so nervous as this will be the 1st time. 
Never knew i had so may emotions and all at once too.

Trace xx


----------



## bubblicous

tk - welcome to ff sweetie im the board moderator so if yu need anything feel free to give me a yell


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

I live in the highlands and am waiting to hear when I might start treatment in Aberdeen.  Is there anyone close by in the same situation?  Would love to hear from you if there is

Bye  for now

Bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Bethliz,

Great to hear from someone else in Highlands.
I have just had my 1st IUI ( on 22th April 10) and am now going through te torture of the 2ww. Only got 6 days before i test. trying to keep very busy and drinking lots of cranberry juice.
We had a very quick turn around as we got referred only last year, had 1st app on 22 dec in Aberdeen and here we are on our 1st IUI. We have 3 more if required and if not we will get IVF. We have our 1st IVF app in July just in case the IUI doesnt work. It was a long journey to get to this point, but here we are. i must say the care and attebtion in Aberdeen had been really good so far. 
I guess everyone's situation is different and what treatment you get depends on your circumstances.
Good luck,
speak soon

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Thank you for replying.  It is really nice to hear from someone who lives close by.  I have already had one shot at IVF at GCRM, unfortunatly it failed.  I had this because I found the wait very hard to deal with.  We were referred  to Aberdeen in June 2009 and we are about to have our 1st appointment on 7th June 2010.  As I am a teacher the 6 week summer break seemed like too good an opportunity to miss.  Glad to hear you've had a positive experience of aberdeen, thats very reasuring.  As we had a very mixed experience in Glasgow, some good, some bad, I am hoping aberdeen will all be positive regardless of the result.  I'll be keeping everything crossed for you in the next few days!  Let me know how you get on.  

Take care

Bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Bethliz,

Great to haer back from you and feels great speaking to someone else so close as don't know anyone in this area so far apart from you, so feel happy to caht with you.
You've had quite a wait, hell a year is a long time to wait for an appointment. we feel even luckier hearing you having to wait a year.
This 2ww is torture but its nearly here and trying to stay very positive and also trying to prepare myself for a BFN.
The way i try to see it is if that is the case we will only have to wait about 11 days for ovulation again to go back and try again. So frustraing as my DH has great swimmers, so they had better be swimming double stroke !!
Let you know on Sunday .
And roll on 7 June for you. Not that long.Will you be going straight on to IVF,

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Ti Trace,

I had to laugh at your reply, as my DH also has great swimmers and there's plenty of them!! Your right a year's wait has been torture, only improved slightly by the fact we were able to have one shot at IVF privately during this time.  I am assuming we will be going straight for IVF, its a long story but basically a year past October I had an operation  to sort one problem that I had with my hymen.  At the same time they performed a laparoscopy and informed me afterwards that one of my phalopian tubes was blocked.  A few weeks later the consultatnt at Inverness who was supposed to have performed the operation but didn't, as she was on leave, said to me oh well it may be blocked or it may not be it could have gone into spasm during the op.  To this day I am none the wiser!  For this reason and the fact we have already had one shot this seems like the obvious direction to go in but I suppose I'll have to wait till June 7th to be sure.  Sunday's not far away so  keep your spirits up.  Look forward to hearing from you whatever the news.  

Can you help me with a quick question?  I'm not sure how to add the info in purple/pink at the bottom of each person's profile.  I'm in no rush for this so don't rush to reply if your busy.

Keeping everything crossed for you!

Take care
bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Bethliz,

Firstly, to add your own personal info..... 
Along the top of page is profile. click on that, then modify profile, then forum profile. Go down to signature and put all your info in there and at the bottom save by clicking on change profile. And thats it.
must admit took me a while to get to that mesel but just fiddled 1 night and found it after a lot of patience getting lost.
well here we are again, another day closer to hopefully a BFP.

Have you had a hysterosalpingoram done? ( where you have the dye put in your fallopian tubes to see if they are clear.). That was 1 of the 1st things i had to have done after the usual blood testa and vaginal scans etc. 
I would have expected you to have had this done as it is o so important. i know you don't need your tubes for IVF but if there is a blockage maybe thats what has stopped you DH's peedy swimmers getting through in the 1st place.
Just a thought.
I am guessing if you have an appointment you may well go straight to IVF if thats what Mark Hamilton thinks. 
i must admit i had to be quite pushy with him to get started as quick as we did.
Problem we had , as DH has erectile dysfunction due to being a dietbetic previous to having a double transplant.

I will keep evrything crossed for you and hope you get IVF immediately as you have been waiting such  a long just for an appointment.

Great to have a a chum so close now.

Have to keep very busy in next 2 days before i go mad.

Love Trace

xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

Thanks for info on profiles.  I'll  get round to that in the next few days.  I am going to be very busy over the next few weeks as I have 22 school reports to write, hoping that will take my mind off things and the 7th June will arrive quicker.  I had a laparoscopy instead of an HCG, basically this involved the same process as HCG but under a general anaesthetic.  It was supposed to identify whether I had blocked tubes or not but as I told you yesterday it only resulted in confusion.  I do know that my left tube is definately ok.  I will ask in aberdeen whether having an HCG would be beneficial to clear up the matter but the consultant in inverness said it is unlikely to influence any treatment plan. 

I am also finding it great having a friend close by. 

Take care, I think you've got the right plan, keeping busy, but also get your DH to pamper and spoil you rotten!

Speak soon
Bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Bethliz,

Oh am annoyed, jst wtote about 1/2 page reply to you and then i lost it. Oh hell.

Anyway only 30 days till your appointment so not that long really.You do sound very posutive, so good on ya for that as you have a long wait.

I have come to my mum and dad's tonight to chill out and enjoy my J20 and soda water !!. wold love a lovely glass of dry wine but the thought of  BFP is mch tooo nice to spoil it with booze.
My DH wont discuss or even talk abot the mere thought of a BFN. Am trying to get him to accept its a good possibility bt he won't have it.
I know it might be as have that feeling that AF could be on the way.
Will find oot the morrow,

Chin up and chat the morrow, be ready for the tears 


Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Just logged on to see if you have any news.  I have no option but to start writing reports today so I'm going to be at my computer most of the day.  I'll keep checking, believe me any excuse for a break  will be more than welcome! If I don't hear from you today,  don't worry, I'll catch up with you soon.  

Love
Bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi there.

bad news BFN....................................

so so gutted... did a test , still waiting for the cruel AF, but know its on the way. We are gutted. i kind of knew it was to be this but DH had high hopes and is more upsey that me.
\had a day together  in the garden catching up with each others thoughts.
As its our 1st IUI and 1st BFN we didnt know how we would feel, but boy its ****.

i just feel a failure.
Sure it must be how everyone feels but feel its my fault.

Is  this how  you felt

A very upset \Trace

xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

ps glad to maneged to put on your info 
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

So sorry to hear your news, I've been thinking about you all day, believe me I've been where you are today and I know its the worst feeling in the world and probably nothing anyone can say will help you feel much better but I'll try.  The 1st time I went through it I was completely devestated, i thought it had worked, I felt it had worked and nothing prepared me to the negative result.  I cried all day, was sick on my way back from Glasgow and felt like my world had ended.  I took a lot of time to get over it.  The 2nd time wasn't quite so bad as  a few days after the frozen embryo transfer I began to get bad stomache cramps and was fairly sure it had failed.  I did however hold onto a little bit of hope as they had implanted 2 embryos and a tiny bit of me prayed that only one of the embryos had failed although I knew in my heart of hearts this was not the case.  The forewarning definatly helped me prepare for the disappointment but I can assure you I still shed a bucket load of tears.

I'm glad you've spent the day with your DH and its been a nice day so you've been able to spend it outside.  I'm sure the fresh air will have done you good.  You need each others support right now.  Of course he will be bitterly disappointed too.

You musn't blame yourself.  you know you've done everything possible, thanks for the tip about cranberry juice by the way, I'll have to start buying that.  

You've now got to start thinking about the positive.  it's great that you won't have to wait to long before you can try again.  I don't remember much bout IUI.  I read quite a lot about it at the start of my journey but then focussed more on IVF when I learned that this was the direction I was likely to go in.  Does IUI involve injections or anything?  

Its likely that the chances of it working on your very 1st attempt were quite slim, keep that in mind.  Remember that you already have an appointment booked for IVF should you need it, but you're going to get at least one more shot, if not 2 prior to this so it sounds to me like you have a good chance. 

Do you have to go to work tomorrow?  If so I hope you have some supportive coleagues, if not try to have a relaxing day.

I have had rather a better day.  I am quite proud of myself.  I have managed to write 6 reports which is more than I usually manage on my 1st day of doing them.  

Anyway back to the important subject, you!  Take care, write as often or as little as you want in the next few days.  

Take care,
Lots of hugs
Bethliz

PS - Have you any pets?  I have a completly mad 2 year old springer spaniel called Suzzie, who I love to bits.  I'll tell you more about her another day!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Bethliz,

You have no idea, though actually you probably do how much your comments and support mean to me. its so nice to hear you have been through this and more.
It really is such a hard feeling to get through and i cant seem to get through a conversation with anyone without bloody crying.
My wonderful wee sis has been a brick too.She been through such hard times different to me,,, she sadly had a stillborn baby a year ago and that was a hard thing to get through, however  she got pregnant again v quick and on Thursady she is having her darling baby. Throug all her hard times she always there for me and after chatting  and crying  to her today she kind of grounded me back to reality. so looking forward to meeting my neice on Thurdsay...

However that said i still feel very crap.
I had so much hope, but i just knew when i woke up today  it wasnt to be. 
Guess i am lucky to have suppotive DH.

IUI is so straight forward and involves no drugs, scans,tests etc,. Just a case of doing the ovulation test. when i surge i go to Aberdeen and the next day they inseminate.
We have 3 more trys at this and then IVF.

I do know we are very lucky as we had all the letters etc and it works out that by July we will straight on to IVF after our IUI's. so if they all fail we will be there for IVF.

We have a day on 27th May at raigmore , a kind of info day for couples in this area going throug the same to meet the docs and nurses and get an insight to \ivf which will be good, though we have met a lot of the nurses already.
Handy for me as i work in the hospital anyway. My work are just fantastic as can get off as much time as i need and can leave work at last minute which i need to do when i am testing and just get straight on train to Aberdeen.

I had a heavy day tomorrow as have to go to Edinburgh for the day for work, though am ok with that as my mind will be busy and hectic.

Rest of week with be taken up with the arrival of my sis's darling baby.

Hope you DH is supportive to you as you do need that.

You know Beth. my head just bursting with pain and anger, sorrow, tears and all the rest. Feel so so bad about mesel.
You know how i feel.

Sorry if i'm ranting, but need to tell someone howe i really feel deep inside


Love
Trace

Sorry for my sadness xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi..##
Its me again.

Just to say am feeling a wee wee bit better after my rant to you amd am off to bed as gor to be up at 5 as getting traing at 6.46.
speak tomorrow when i get back. guess the evil AF will have attacked me by then, the evil thing eh xx

Thanks for being here

Love & sleep well

trace

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

I'm glad you replied tonight, I didn't think you would I thought you'd be too tired.  I am also going to the meeting on the 27th May.  I haven't mentioned it before because i've been kind of thinking its not that important as we have already had one shot at IVF.  However they say if you don't go it may delay your treatment and that is not something I am going to jeprodise under any circumstances.  Also it will be interesting to hear how similiar or different things will be in aberdeen to glasgow.  

Feel free to rant and rave as much as you like I know it helps!  I do have a very supportive husband and a very supportive mum.  Would you believe I'm adopted and that my mum and dad went through the exact same thing 37 years ago before they successfully adopted my brother, 2 years later they got me.  What were the chances of history repeating itself?  less than remote probably, but it did.  It was my dad who had the problems.  They of course didn't have any fertility treatment as it was very early days in that field way back then.  My mum says she was worried that she may have six truplets or something!  The irony is that because of this I would love to adopt, more than anything but A its going to take at least 3 years to achieve and B we would have to go down the road of adopting abroad as I desperatly want a baby not an older child. Our initial investigations into this suggest it will be very expensive, worth every penny don't get me wrong, but its the wait I can't bare facing unless I have absolutly have to. 

I hope everything goes well for your sister on Thursday. Keeping busy will help but don't overdo it as today will have taken a lot out of you.  

Speak to you tomorrow

Love
Elizabeth


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening,

Good to hear from you and be great to meet on 27th. What a difference it makes having a good friend in you.
well i have to say i am feeling a wee bit better today as have had time to think on the train today and kind of wee things alittle clearer.
I hav worked it out i will be going back to Aberdeen next Wednesday or Thursday fo our next IUI. AF came with a vengance last night just as i went to bed, which made me have a 24 day cycle, Starnge thing our bodies as i normally have a 26 day cycle. was pleased in a way as i didn't want to be positive when i do my test next Saturday as they don't do IUI on Sundays.

Talking of families, my mum wonders to herself what happened as 3 of her 4 kids have had problems with baby making.
As i told you last night what happened to my sister, well my brother went through 8 years of tests etc as he ahd virtually NO sperm, however they had a fantastic result eventually as they had a BFP and had baby Ian and he has just turned 1.( 3rd go at IVF)
And now there's me!!!
Whats the chances of that happening in 1 family.
My other sister has 2 kids ( 18 & 12), and esnt bloody appreiacte them but thats the way it goes.
my brother and his wife have been super super supportive as they have been though it and had real hard times so they know exacyly what we go through. He is a man of wisdom and always offers great support and keeps it witty to keep my pecker up.

hows your day been, Busy day at school?

I got to edinburgh , had good day and got back an hour ago so just chilling now with my glass of pineapple juice.
Do you know the story behind pineplle juice and almonds.
I read everywhere all the fertility girls are drinking and eating to above. Seemingly makes the womb and warm for the sperm to get a good swim..

Am doing anything and everything i possibly can to maximise our chances.

Will chat again later as am watching the soaps and will be on line for a while

Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi , 

Meant to ask you, are they classing you as unexplained fertility ?
i am guessing from what you've said that is the case.
There are so many things classed as unexplained, its hard to put your finger on the way they word things.

I am so hoping i do get a result this year as my game will be over in january as thats when i'm 40 and after that we would have to fund ourself.

In actual fact we are very lucky as on the leaflet it states you have to registered by time you are 37 and i was 38 by time we got referred. Think DH's medical history may have played a part.

DH now on injections to assist ED which helps but still not great. Feel really sorry for him as he so wants to please me.

bless


Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

I'm confused, sent you a post earlier but it doesn't seem to be showing on the board so I don't know if you got it.  If you did sorry if I repeat anything in this one.  

Am I classed as unexplained?  Trust me that is a million dolar question!  Not sure to be honest.  Tight hymen reason number 1 given, sorted under general anaesthetic, just as well, would never have managed to have had IVF if they hadn't.  Reason number 2 possible blocked phalopian tube, still to be proven or unproven!  Reason number 3, low progesterone some months, not all, yet one dr in Inverness, not dr Caird the main consultant but someone else, can't remember his name still suggested to me that my infertility may be unexplained! and I would have to wait until I had been trying for three years before they would refer me to Aberdeen.  As you can imagine this was not exactly what I wanted to hear!  With a lot of pushing both from my fantastic GP, who has sadly now retired, and myself, I finally got Dr Caird to reconsider.  Had I not I would only have been referred in Feb 2010 and would not have been expecting any treatment until Feb 2011 at the earliest.  I think this would have probably pushed me towards another shot privately in sheer desperation, I'm very glad this has not happened.

Anyway back to what I wrote earlier, in short !  Glad your feeling a bit better today.  I'll be going out to buy pinapple juice and almonds tomorrow, along with the cranberry juice!  I have 1 brother who has 3 lovely kids 2 boys 1 girl 8, 6  & 4.  It is astounding that 3 out of the 4 of your family have had problems, strange and cruel world! At least you can all support and comfort each other. I hope you and your sister have a magical day on Thursday.  

I have had an unpleasent day.  A very unfriendly janitor choose to make life difficult for me.  Long story with about 6 months history attached to it.  My boss was very supportive however and this was a big help.

Your next trip to aberdeen isn't too far away.  keep positive

Catch you later

Liz (short for Elizabeth, Bethliz user name on FF!)


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi liz,

Glad to hear from you as i did wonder why you weren't on last night.
Thats a real pain when you type out long story etc and it doesnt go through or gets lost !! 
happened to me just now and now i'm annoyed.

having a scive at work as had a real busy morning. No one else in office does my work when i'm out of office which i am ok with , as when i do it i then know it does get done correctly,.

I care a lot about my job, and the donors/patients that we are here for, so am always happy to do double the work when i come back .No one else in the office ( there are only 2 others, thats another story as neither care at all about anything ) has the care i have. But hey, my motto is at least i work hard when here and can sleep at  night with satisfaction.

In actual fact the bit about sleeping is a lie as i don't sleep well as my mind is always alive 24/7 with fertility. Over and over we go in our heads all the q's, mostly unanaswered about everything to do with having our own baby.

Ok, enough about me , hope you are well and have a better day today.

I am feeling a wee bit better, got a great bunch of work colleagues on the floor i work on. we all keep each other going.
Just have to drag myself through another day in waiting....

Speak later

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace, 

From one bad day to another, but for a different reason.  I felt a bit rough yesterday, but put it down to the upset of yesterday morning.  however, today I woke up full of the cold/flu.  Sore head, sore throat, freezing cold, runny nose and lots of snezzes, the works basically!  The problem is I am supposed to be going to Dingwall tomorrow for a course with a coleague.  We have arranged to go together and i would feel terrible about pulling out, as I know she would have gone tonight had we not made this arrangement.  I live in Fort William by the way, so its quite a journey.  In addition to this I am really quite keen to attend the course, it sounds quite interesting.  I'll just have to dose up on lemsip and hope for the best!  DH will be walking the dog tonight.

Sorry for rattling on, just feeling rubbish.

Anyway, glad to hear your coleagues are being supportive.  i'm like you, never stop asking questions about infertility.  

Can't wait to meet you in a couple of weeks time.  We'll have to decide what we're wearing beforehand so we can identify each other!

Speak later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Sorry to hear you not feeling great, be sure and get a lot of TLC, kisses and hugs from DH. It's not great feeling bad, but even worse when you got a mad head ( baby head i mean not you ha ha) and having to travel is even worse.

I ended up having quite a good day, usaul **** different day but it was made very much with colleagues keeping me laughing.

Away to do tea, its in the oven , fish for me and haggis filled beef olives for Dh. we weird as have different meals evry night !!!! sounds a lot of work but not really as most of all gets banged in oven. He liked the old traditional food and i'm the healthy fish, salad eater. Mind you wish it could help me lose a wee bit of weight, the usual woman moan !!!

My sis popping round later, last time i'll see her before she has her wee baby. Soooooooo excited for her.
And my brother sent me a text today with a pic of wee Iain, saying the wee man loves me and was annoyed the doc's didnt make him him a cousin.  !!!!!!!Oh i did laugh and still am, just a sweet thing to do


Speak later 

love Trace

xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Me agin Liz,

Hope you don't get fed up of all my chat, but believe you me it really does help me a lot. Mind you i am a right chatter box, DH says my mouth never stops and when i have our baby it will come out chatting too. DH is quite qiuet but thats how relationships work. It works for us anyway, he just used to me now .....

Its a fair trek for you to do any of your appointments either to Inverness or Aberdeen, however that said don't expect you care, as long as you get a positive result from it. We always travel to aberdeen by train and its so much more relaxing and you get all your expenses paid so its the best way for us.
Also as my bruv lives in Aberdeen thats even better as we always go down the day before and stay with him and he lives quite near the hospital. Also with all the samples that Dh has to give, it works well as he isn't tired after all the travelling. Even if he was, he would still have to perform and get the swimmers out !!!

The only concern i have with IUI is, is the fact that you never ever know how accurate you get the timing and the sperm only lasts for 12 hours after its been through the washing process.
When i do the ovulation test and it shows i am surging, the idea then is i will probably ovulate the next day however that may not happen as you may not ovulate for 24-36 hours after the surge which would mean the sperm would have died by then. So thats why the stats say you only have an 8% chance of it working.
That said though, its fantastic we are even getting the chance as it is a much easier and less intrusive than IVF.

I will do ANYTHING i havr to , to ensure we have our dream..

I know its all through FF and on the computer but i have to say 1 more time, you are a great healer and love the chat we have. DH doesnt get it, how us chatting helps but it helps me so thats what counts.

Right, don't want to bore you too much as i could go on and on, so have better leave it at that for now,

Will probaly reply again later !!

Laughs from Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Hope you are feeling better and managed to get to Dingwall today ( thats where i am from and where my mum and dad still live).
Its not great feeling miserable.

Well all ok with me, feeling really good day as waiting for tomorrow for my sis to hav her dream baby.
She is going in at 7 am tomorrow so we should have a new arrival to the family by about 9. Will keep you posted and let you know how its all gone.
Another day for me closer to next Wednesday ( ish). Bloodt hell, end up wishing our lives away.

Meant to say , when we were at dos's about a year ago they suggested DH take zinc supplements as they help the sperm swim even faste, so that what DH does now. Might be worth a go,

Take care and hope to hear from you soon.

Love Trace

Hey another day closer for you 2 xxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Really sorry I didn't come back to last night, was feeling absolutly awful.  Think I fell asleep on the sitee and when I did wake up I went straight to bed.  Got a good nights sleep surprisingly thought i'd be awake with a runny nose all night.  Feeling marginly better today but not much.  Went to Dingwall, felt unwell all day but it was quite a good course, thankfully!, at least it was worth the journey and I wasn't driving which helped.  

You are so lucky that you have the train as an option for travelling, believe me this would be my 1st choice if it was available, its the one form of travel I enjoy.  The journey from Fort William to Aberdeen is horrible, basically a long twisty road, however needs must!  Glasgow wasn't too bad last year, we were able to get there in about 2 to 2 1/2 hours.  

Luckily I think we will have a couple of things in our favour however.  I am hoping that after our initial appointment they will start the treatment as soon as it is the right time in my cycle.  If they follow the same protocol as last year this will be around the end of June.  This means that the main bulk of my treatment and appointments will be during my summer holidays which will make a world of difference.  I used to live in Aberdeen so I have a friend there I can stay with and I also have an aunt in Dyce if my friend is away.  Although DH came with me to every appointment last year, in truth it was not absolutly necessary ( I'm not that confident a driver, and do not like the  idea of driving in Glasgow)He does of course have to be there on some occasions to produce the goods!  Anyway our provisional plan is this, initally we will both go to sign consent forms etc then I will probably go to the next few alone, for blood tests and scans.  I'll probably drive to inverness, then take the train from there, leave car at aunts house.When it comes to the cruical points when I will probably need to be there at least 3 if not 4 times within 7 days or so I will just stay in aberdeen, and DH will come over when necessary.  This hopefully will result in DH having to take less time off work than last year.  Don't get me wrong, his work was great last year, better than mine would you believe!

Surprised to hear that the chances of success with IUI are potentially so low!  However, I agree worth a try as it is less invasive than IVF.  I did not find IVF as bad as I thought I would, however certain parts of it were certainly unpleasent.  I think I was quite lucky, as I did not really have any side affects to the drugs until a couple of days before the egg retrieval when I felt like I had a constant stitch (that must have been because I had 11 embryos inside me.) I got used to giving myself injections, making them up was a lot harder than actually injecting them.  The egg retreival itself don't remember, the sedation may as well have been a general, must have had the same affect on me anyway, a bit painful and uncomfortable afterwards, embryo transfer, absolutly horrible, of course that was the bit I had to go through again for FET, typical!  I suppose that must be the bit thats most like the IUI.  

Like you willing to do anything to achive the dream!

We had a very mixed experience in Glasgow will tell you about that another day.

I am also finding it helpful to talk through FF.  When you speak to other people, most sympathise, very few can empasise.  I obviously speak to DH but sometimes worry I shouldn't mention it too often.  I think that if he feels under pressure then the chances of it happening naturally are even less likely than they already are.  

I think I've rattled on enough for one post.  Hope you haven't got bored and fallen asleep while trying to read and digest all of this.

I haven't forgotten, tomorrows the big day for your sister.  I'll be praying that all goes well.  Let me know as soon as you can.

love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Great to hear from you again, and that you managed to drag yourself to Dingwall, and you enjoyed it and was worth the trip.

Well i must say i have a very enjoyable read of your last post and by no means at any stage did it bore me. If anything it is just brilliant to get a real story of how IVF really is. It doesnt sound too bad but any part of the fertility road is always going to have bad painful parts. We did have a meeting with Jenny, IVF midwife at Inverness and she was very imformative but always better to hear from a real story. Good advice about DH not having to be there for every single appointment, as there are a lot of them with IVF.
IUI was ok, but just very uncomfortable with the insemination bit, you can certainly feel it and after was a wee bit sore, but very bearable for our dream.
I did smirk to myself when getting it done as i was trying to watch what i could what was going on and DH turned his head away as couldnt look...... Unbelievable as he been through double transplant and went through sooooooo much more than that..... Men eh.
So thanks for the advive Liz, will try to take it all in.

Your travel plans all in place, just need to get your date now and off you go. You do have a fair old trek but as we say, will be worth it.
I know i havent met you yet, but feel i know you very well, and if i can ever make your plans easier by meeing up with you in Inverness en route i will do my best to help as i know how travel is and tires you out and the more pleasant it is the better. Please remember this offer.

Still got blinking pains from the AF, but nearly over and ten start the ovulation testing again.

I know what you mean about not saying too much to DH as i am in the same situation. Dh thinks i spend too much on the comp researching stuff, checking things over and over but it helps me and i like to find out as much as i possibly can to assist us and help our road as much as possible. \There was a while when i was talking too much about the importance of 'the good fertility days' and possibly i did put too much pressure on him to get it right so i have tried to ease off a wee bit but its sooo hard not to want to maxismise every single opportunity where possible.

Us women and men  just think so differently other than the need for the same thing.. our baby.

Just can never get my head round the fact that he has brill swimmers, i am ok and still it doent work. IVF confuses me even more as thay actually insem a ' baby' and even that has BFN's.
Even the experts can't answer that!!

There i o again, ranting but thats what FF is for and as i keep saying is agreat place to build friendships and at least you understand as folk that havent been through this and have never had to wait for a baby will never get it. They look at you in pity and you can see in their eyes that they will NEVER understand.

Anyway will post on as soon as i know about my sis tomorrow, we are all so excited about it and will have a job to slepp tonight.

Goodnight and chat tomoz

Trace
xxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

liz,


iTS A GIRL .. Chloe 7lb 10 born @ 10.10 am

Will be dashing to see her at 2pm so will give you all the news later

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Fantastic news!!!!!!!!  What a joyess moment for all the family.  Will wait to hear more.  

Afraid i'm still feeling terrible.  Have admitted defeat and am not going to work tomorrow.  Can't afford to get ill now can i, have next month to think about, 1st IVF appointment!  Sitting on sitee with duvet to keep me warm.

Anyway, no more negative, not today, its a day for joy and celebration!  

Speak later

If I don't reply again tonight it will be because I've gone to bed early.  Birthday on Sunday, hopefully I'll be better by then so I can have a nice day out with DH and Suzzie (the mad springer spaniel)

Love 
liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,

what an absolute fantastic day. started off very nervy, however what a beautiful result. such a happy happy occasion. i am so happy Liz, can't tell you enough to see my sis and her dream............. she is so lucky but she knows it too and so deserving o a baby.
Chloe is a wee doll she was 7lb 6 not as i first said. loads and loads of dark hair, really petit features and just lovely.
Haven't stopped crying all day but tears of joy.........
Also though just made us so much so aware of what our dream is and we have yet to travel a bit yet to fullfill it.

someone at my work today asked was i jealous..... what a really really stupid question to ask..... off course i am and i was ok to admit it, as i am a proud woman and let my feelings out freely.

anyway don't really want to say too much tonight about me as today is about my sis and she has her darling daughter,
CHLOE.
thats what today is about.

so unbelievable to see a newborn baby and just special it is.

Speak tomorrow and i really do hope you relax yourself and get proper rest as you and me both know you need to b well. and get lots of loving from your DH.Be good to yourself and look forward to going to Aberdeen

Love Trace

xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

I'm glad you had such a fantastic and memorable day yesterday, and all is well with both your sister and baby Chloe.  Lovely name, and it sounds like she's beautiful.  Take a photo of her with you on the 27th if you can.  Do they live close by?  Are you going to get many opportunities to babysit?

Whoever asked you if were jealous should hae been more sensitive, at best, their timing was lousy!  I don't beleive there is anyone out there in our situation who at some point has not felt that emotion very strongly.  In the last year no fewer than 4 of my coleagues have fallen pregnant, three of whom have now had their babies.  The school I work in is quite small and believe me there is no escaping or places to hide when things get tough or on top of me. 

Still feeling rubbish.  Got up this morning and felt so awful and phoned to made emergency doctors appointment.  A couple of hours later I thought better of it and cancelled.  I know I just have to suffer and sit this one out.  Am now at the stage of not tasting anything.  Have been to chemist and bought a few products, irony is spent more on them than I would of done on a doctor's perscription!  Prepared to give it till Monday, if I'm still no  better definatly going to docs.  Was desperatly hoping I was going to be able to make the most of this day off and get some report writing done, but I quite seriously don't have the energy.  I'd probably end up just writing rubbish and have to redo them anyway.

Have you got any nice plans for the weekend?  As I said last night I hope to have a nice day out followed by a meal that DH will pay for as its my birthday on Sunday, but lets face it won't be much point if I can't taste anything!

I hope your joy and happiness last long into next week so you'll be feeling very positive and full of energy on your next trip to Aberdeen.

Speak later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Well i am really glad you took day off work to try and fend off all your bugs, that sometimes does the trick just to be at home on the settee, duvet and all you home comforts. as i type this i hope tou feeling better than you did this afternoon. I have been thinking of you as you do need to ensure you are fit and well for 7th June. It is not that long away though if you're like me it will like a million days away.

I have been to see wee Chloe again today. seriously Liz she is such a tiny wee doll, and just a wee poppet. I held her agin and the pain i felt for the wanting it myself was deep to the core. So many mixed emotions of absolute delight and so much love for my sis and so much pain for myself. DH held her and it was such a lovely sight to see.
I am so happy though and now i see the meaning of true love when i see my sis and her darling daughter. Her DH is so overwhelmed with love too.I will def take some pics of Chloe to show you as she just a darling.

Me, well today after being with Chloe i am on  another positive mode and looking forward to next week, 5 days and counting ( i think as only the test will tell). and i am thinking things ain't too bad as we still do have 2 more trys after next week and then 27th May ( where i am so much looking forward to meeting you ), and then IVF. So here we go , wishing the days away again.

Am i right in assuming you will get 3 trys at IVF funded ? Hope you do. I only get it funded till i'm 40 which i may have told you before.Which by my calculating with dates and having to wait cycles inbetween IVF's ( is this correct), i will get 2 trys. How long did ou have to wait inbetween IVF and FED.

Got a mega busy day tomorrow, getting eyebrows waxed, then have a meeting with DH at a group for the blind and partially sighted, then going to Baxters in Fochabers as bought beads from there ( 20 quid i may add) and not what i really wanted so going all that way just to change them. Think DH despairs with me sometimes .............

Then on Sunday hope to spend some time in garden then i will go to gym for an hour ( another part of trying to ensure we have a ababy taking place sooner rather than later)

Hope you manage to get a wee bit better before your birthday,

Right, sorry to dribble on again, but you are easy to chat to and you understand, unlike most of my pals

Chat later and sorry to go on

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi trace,

Just a short note tonight as I'm going to go to bed soon.  Still feeling terrible!  Have just eaten my tea, may as well have been eating a plate of straw, despite the fact I had lots of vinegar and HP sauce!

Glad you got to see Chloe again today.  How long will they be in hospital for?  I hope your parents are enjoying being grandparents again.  You are bound to be having mixed emotions, but i'm sure that you will channel them positivly and it only make you even more determind to achieve your goal.

Unfortunatly we well only get 2 shots at IVF in Aberdeen.  This is because we have already had one shot privately.  I think this is desperatly unfair but it is highlands policy.  What DH and I choose to spend our savings on should be our business and should not influence our right to NHS treatment.  If we lived in some other regions of scotland we would still be entitled to three.  How unjust is that!  We waited about 3 months between IVF and FET.  We had planned to do it after 2 but my cycle went a bit haywire after IVF so we had to wait.

Sounds like you have a busy weekend planned, especially tomorrow.  Hopefully I'll get back to report writing tomorrow.  Don't want to spend Sunday doing them!

Have a nice day.  Speak to you tomorrow evening

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

How you feeling ? Hope you reaped the benefits from having yesterday off and feeling slightly better today so you can enjoy your birthday tomorrow. Will be thinking of you, enjoying a day of being looked after and hope you get to taste the food when you go out for a meal.

Well ,as i explained my day was just as i planned, very very busy however we did achieve a lot and got the beads i wanted. And just to add extra pleasure to my day, they told me to keep the beads i was taking back as they were a tiny bit damaged, ( nothing a wee bit of glue wont fix). What a result, 2 pairs of beads for price of  1 so was delighted and DH very happy that i'm happy so good all round and we had lunch there too.
And to make my day just even better than that we went back to the hospital to see wee Chloe. So so sweet. What a wee poppet.

Anyway here we are, once again thinking its another day closer to our dates. gets very exciting .

We havent had our tea yet so am off to have some toast.

will chat again in a wee while.

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

hi

Great to hear you have had an enjoyable day.  I think I am a little better but not much.  I got my hair cut which was good and deliberatly had chilli for tea and I did have some sense of taste.  Unfortunatly didn't feel well enough to write reports.  After such a great start they have grinded to a halt.  Never mind still have a couple of weeks to complete them so I'm sure they'll get done one way or another.

Haven't made any definate plans for tomorrow.  I'll just have to see how I'm feeling.  Ideally I would like to go out on a long walk with DH and Suzzie and then go for a meal in the evening.  At the moment neither are looking likely but you never know I might make a rapid recovery over night!

Hope you get a chance to see your sister and Chloe tomorrow.

Take care
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Happy Birthday Liz, have a great day,

Love Trace
xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Trace

Feeling a bit better, feel like I've turned a corner at least.  Not bothering to go out for a meal, will postpone till next week, but I am about to go out for a  walk with Suzzie and DH.  Not the big long walk I'd hoped for but never mind I'll make it up to Suzzie another day, it's her birthday on the 26th.  She'll be 2.  I think the fresh air will do me good, I feel like I've been cooped up for days.  This birthday is not exactly going to go down in the history books as one to be remembered but never mind, they can't all do I suppose.

Hope you're having a relaxing day, gathering your strength for next weeks trip to Aberdeen.

Speak later

Love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Good ti hear yo on the mend, though a shame you don't fell well enough to go out, no point wasting your dosh though since you don't have your taste buds at the mo.

Well, i have been home ALL DAY and only ventured as far as washing line !!! Very unlike me as i always on the go , here there and evrywhere and here i am today with a day to mesel, and guess what........ i was BORED !!!!!
Unbelieveable, spend time moaning as am so busy and then get a day and still moaning. Did all the housework , ws glad to get it done as will have little time in the week with work and our long for waited appointmnet.

My sis got home with baby Chloe today and she sent me a couple of pics by text of her at home, What a doll. They are all doing well and so so happy.

Havn't said anything to DH, but now all the excitment quitened down and Chloe home , am feeling so emotional and seeing them as a family made me feel sad too, as thats all we want and we are stll to get to that point.
Feel guilty feeling this way as i know we get our dream, and know we have to be patient BUT can't help but feel like this.
And today i am wondering why the bloody hell fertility picked on me ?

Sorry to go on again, but good to tell you how i really feel. and on the other hand i am so positive and excited about this week's IUI?
Hormones or what ?? No think its normal to be like this in our situations.

Hope you enjoyed your day and got spoilt by DH

Love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Walk did me good, fresh air made me feel almost human again.  Heart was in my mouth when Suzzie started to swim after baby ducklings but luckily she didn't get near them.

I'm sure  your sister must be glad to get home.  Did she have a sesarian (bet that is spelt wrong) or was she induced?  I sure you'll still get to spend lots of time with them and you'll enjoy being an auntie for now.

All the feelings you are having are definatly normal.  Although my neice and nephews are all older I still have mixed emotions when I spend time with them.  As for when my coleagues bring their babies into work I find it much harder.  

I am at the stage where I am just desperate for the rest of this term to disappear.  Although my appointment is on the 7th june I don't think I'll be able to start the treatment until nearer the end of the month.  This is good in one way as it will mean I won't have to juggle work and treatment for any length of time but it does of course mean the wait is longer.  I contacted GCRM on Friday and asked them to send details of the size, quality and grade of the embryos we had last time so it will be possible to compare them with what happens this time.  Surprisingly this info was not included in the notes that I asked them for when we completed our treatment last time.  Seems odd, but hopefully I will receive them soon.  Because everything did not go quite as we had hoped at GCRM, I was tempted to tell a white lie and say we were about to start treatment in edinburgh, as there is now a new private clinic there, which will be GCRMs main rivals, but I resisted the urge, i did however leave leave my e-mail open ended, I simply said we were about to begin treatment again, I didn't say where. 

Sounds like you had a very productive day, always feels good to get the housework done.  I on the other hand feel that the last few days have been a complete waste, have done next to nothing but i genuinly haven't had the energy.  Luckily DH is going away for a night next weekend so hopefully I'll be fully recovered and it will be all systems go with my report writing.

Back to work tomorrow so I had better go and have a good nights sleep.

Speak tomorrow

Love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening,

Hope you had a good day back at work and our batteries nice and recharged.

yes, my sis did have a section as they didnt want her to go into labour, just incase the same thing happened as last time, so didnt want to take that chance. thats maybe why she came out so beautiful and doll like, as she wasnt pushed ( or pulled ) out and was gently lifted out. it sounds like they are fitting into a nice routine and enjoying the love of being a family, very lucky but as i keep saying, they are so deserving of the joy.

Had a usual Monday, very busy as we have a blood donor day at the centre today and platelet patients so was mad busy but love it that way as day passes very quickly and we have such lovely donors its always a pleasure to work along side nice folk.

Am waiting patiently for it to get dark ...... bought lovely new solar lights for garden that are meant to change colour in a bubble like effect. I bought normal ones last year and lookd fab so thought i'd up a gear this year and see what these ones look like. Think DH thinks i've lost the plot as getting so excited over them,,,, Small things amuse small minds eh.

Well tested this morning and test was neg which i expected and am still thinking it will be positive on wednesday and get IUI on Thursday, but as you know the body is a weird thing so it may be tomorrow but doubt it as have checked a few different sites to check out my dates and nearly everyone says Thursday will be my ovul day so as always , wait and see. got my bag packed ready to phone DH to meet me at the station and get on our way.
Good thing is will get to spend time with darling wee nephew as he is a cute wee soul and just love watching him grow into a lovely wee toddler. He is a little smasher and so full of character. Least my bruv and SIL understand what we going through.

won't be long before our appointment next Thursday, looking forward to it and seeing what its all about. Be old hat for you though eh ..... Professional compared to us.

Well hope you having a relaxing night and will speak tomorrow.

Take care

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

I quite enjoyed being back at work today, the kids worked hard and it was nice to see them.  Still on the mend.  As always when you are off for a day, not all the work you leave is completed so you end up playing catch up.  Started teaching decimals today, not the easiest topic in the world to teach I can assure you!

Your lights sound lovely, hope they are even more beautiful than you expect them to be!

Looking forward to next Thursday too, meeting you will be the best thing about it.  

I'm sure  you'll have lots of fun with your nephew later on in the week.    I have a very busy week and wekend ahead, catching up on all these reports I should have been writing last week and weekend!  I would like to have them finished before I come up to Inverness as they have to be in on the Friday.

I'll go now because I don't really have any interesting news tonight.

Chat tomorrow
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

How you doing the day. 

Well it was a huge positive this morn for my test however i am 99.9 % sure i will surge tomorrow as the body giving me the signs thats what gonna happen.

Bag all ready, so guess i will be phoning DH to meet me at the station tomorrow about 11am. train to Aberdeen , see my bruv and wee Iain, have a relaxing night with them and off to the sperm bank at 09.00 for DH and then me for IUI at 12 noon and back home for about 4ish. happy happy days and just hope it works and get the tortore 2ww again which is an absolute nightmare....

However am so looking forward to next Thursday to meet you, will be such a joy after so much chat and sharing my thoughts and feelings with you. Hope you will have time to hang on after for a coffee or something f you have time. i have taken the day off so can have a relaxing morning.

well my bloody solar light didnt work last night as was in such a hurry to get it out on saturday didnt put it on the right setting so i am waitig yet again tonite for it to work... driving DH absolutely bannanas !!!!!!!!!!

If you don't hear from me tomoz nite its cos i.m in Aberdeen,, hopefully will get chance to email you tomoz before i go but just in case i dont,its cos i'm o the way,,,,,,,,,,,, for my dream i hope.

Hope today was good to you and chat soon.

Love trace
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

i meant a huge negative this morn for my ovul test 


Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Good Luck,  keeping everything crossed for you.  Getting a little confused when you say you will need to phone DH. I presume you mean you need to phone him at work.  He doesn't work away from home does he?

Sorry to hear your lights didn't work.  Better luck tonight!  I'll look forward to hearing from  you  when you get back.

Lots and lots of luck

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi .

no what i meant was have to phone DH as he not working  at mo... he be at home. very difficult to get a job when going blind...

He going to a blind college in afew weeks, just been registered blind though he does have 20% left. long story but a very tough period we going through also and not a good period either,never mind, story for another day,

speak soon 
Trace

ps, very very excited lights are FANTAStic xxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

I hope that by the time you read this you will have been to Aberdeen and everything will have gone swimmingly!  (as double backcrawl didn't do the trick, this time we'll instruct them to swim butterfly, the most powerful stroke!)Glad to hear your lights were a success!  I see I've been promoted.  I'm no longer unranked I'm now a junior member, all these chats with you must have moved me up the ladder.  Do you know why there is a little note beside our names saying send money.  This is all new to me.

It does sound like you have a lot on your plate right now.  Let's hope things change for the better for both of us in the near future.  For me they already have as I feel in you I have found a very valued and trusted friend.  Being able to share my thoughts and feelings with someone who really knows what's its like makes such a difference.  

Make sure you take it easy, drink pineapple juice, eat almonds and anything else you can think of!

Look forward to hearing how you got on.

Lots of hugs
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hey,

how weird was that, we were both typing at the same time.

not sure what the message about sending money is , but hey i will find out ....
oh so v nervous now, so nervous about the result.

Go thing is a week tomoz we will meet, 

cant wait

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Did you go to aberdeen today?


----------



## tkbearlowey

Thought i had posted you a message but seems i hevent.

No ,aberdeen tomorrow, for UIU on Friday so will chat then.

so excited though


Love  Trace
xxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

My last question was presumably a stupid one, if your nervous about the result, you must have done!  The reason I asked was I was under the impression you were expecting to travel today and then have treatment tomorrow.  Don't mind me, stilll full of cold and brain a bit fuzzy as a result!  Still have masses of reports to write too!.  Never mind I think I get my holidays 6 weeks on Friday for 6 weeks, it can't be bad! and maybe just maybe my dreams might come true during this period.  I feel bad counting down the days already, its far to early, but at the moment I just can't help it.  Its almost impossible to take my mind off things.  My dream may just be within touching distance, but I don't want to get my hopes up too much. We have got to keep thinking positive, as I've said to a few people our luck has to change sometime.  

Take care
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

I think i totally confused you last night, but i am on my way to Aberdeen in about an hour and IUI tomorrow at 12.
I said i am nervous about the result before i even had IUI !!!!!!!!

Anyway will email tomorrow night .....

Take Care

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Hope everythings gone well and your now at home relaxing with your feet up!  Looking forward to hearing from you

Love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Well we back, got home about 6 and then went up to see my sis and wee Chloe. 

Had an absolute day from hell,,, worst ever.

We didn't think we were going to be able to do the IUI as Dh struggled to produce sample!!!!!!!!!!!!
It all started so good, both chilled out and relaxed and nothing ..... I was in tears and had to get outside as was in such a mess. The girl from the lab was just fantastic, she really was. Anyway to cut a long story short, we went back in, to come out again twice.. And he got the tinest dop you could ever see. They werent sure if they could do anything, but were sent away and told to go back hour later.Waiting in ward for what seemed like years to hear the best news ever. There was sperm ( 40.000). not that much compared to normal but they somehow found them in what seemed a very tiny drop. We were told they were veryy dense and really good quality. ( thankfully)
So eventually we had IUI, So happy but to get to that point was torture . Was just sooo upset, gutted, devastated. you name it. Hell knows what DH going through but he looked crushed.

This fertility is really tough sometimes and today was awful. We are feeling ok now but still can't get my head around what happened today and absolutely amazed how the labs work and these scienist folk should be proud of themselves.
All the staff were great too, and really felt like we were the only 2 people in the worls this devastation was happening too..

( think next time DH will have to try and produce sample while still at my bruvs )

Anyway, how are you feeling? looking forward to next Thursday as i really am.

Am mentally drained

Trace
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there

So glad to hear everything did go right eventually!  it must have been very emotionally draining, but you've both come out of it with the outcome you wanted, a what a lovely ending you had to your day, I hope everythings well at your sister and Chloe's house.

We have also had a setback.  As you were away on Thursday I spent a little time looking around fertility friends and discovered a bombshell.  Before DH and I decided to go down the private route I asked my GP to find out what effect if any it would have on our NHS treatment.  She contacted the consultant in Inverness and told me afterwards that it would mean I would only get 2 shots at IVF instead of 3.  After much deliberation DH and i decided that although we felt this was pretty unfair we would go with it.  I assumed this meant we would get 2 shots from beginning to end.  I have now discovered this is not the case.  What it actually meant was that everyone who starts treatment on NHS not having had any private is entitled to 3 embryo transfers, this however includes frozen embryo transfers.  This means that we have already had 2 transfers, as in glasgow we had 1 fresh transfer and one frozen.  Therefore when we go to Aberdeen we will only have one shot with fresh embryos and even if we have embryos that are good enough for a frozen embryo transfer they will not implant them.  (I'm praying there is a  fallback, we will be able to pay to have our embryos frozen and implanted if it is necessary).  I'm sorry, i think that was a bit of a longwinded explanation, hope you were able to follow it!  As you can imagine we are gutted.  From thinking that we had up to 4 implantations if necessary available to us on the NHS, to come to the stark realization that we only have 1 is pretty devestating.  It just makes me mad that the information that is given is so unclear that even  GPs misinturpret it, what hope have we got of getting it right!  The GP in question is fantastic so believe me I certainly don't blame her.(Sadly she has now retired)

Anyway since then I have been doing a lot of thinking.  Have spoken to DH and my Mum and we're all agreed that clearly paying for frozen embryos will  be our best option at that point if it we have a negative result from our fresh embryos.  We paid £750 in Glasgow, found out from website that Aberdeen charge £500.  At least we have that saved.  As for what will come next if that too is unsuccessful who only knows, the 2 options available will be to give IVF 1 last shot privatly from scratch or go down the adoption route.  I think that decision needs to be left for another day and very much depends on how I feel emotionly having gone through at that stage 4 embryo transfers.  Lets just hope and pray that decision is not one that ever has to be made.

Getting back to the reality of hear and now, still have the cold although I think I can finally say its on the mend.  Must get my reports finished this weekend, they have to be in on friday but i definatly want to get them handed in before I come up to inverness on Thursday.

Hope you have a relaxing day, you'll need it after all the turmoil of yesterday.  

Let me know how your getting on later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

What gutting news, nothing on this road is easy.
Juast a quick reply to say i am thinking of you both and also i did understand everything you said.

When we looked on Aberdeen website for ourselves initially it said we would  not be entiltited to any NHS IVF  as weren't registered before i was 37.
However i didnt actually reach the register till i was 38, so don't rule anything out till you see the cons in Aberdeen. So that said rules obviously ere not set in stone. As we will be allowed 3 as long as i have then before i am 40 which is in January so rekon would onlt fit in 2 with the time scale.
My idea then would be to see if we could down the frozen route ourselves but i really don't want to the thinking about that.

Off to my mum's today, will chat later.
Hope you manage to enjoy some of the weekend

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 
Finally I have something positive to say. I feel like I've been a real missery guts for the last 2 weeks with nothing good to say, this of course has mainly been because I've been feeling ill. Anyway the good news, *I have written 8 reports today!!!! *This is the target I set myself at 11am this morning when I started and have achieved at 6:30pm. Not too bad going. This means I have 8 left to do in total, potentially this means I could complete them tomorrow if apply the same work ethic, trust me there is no gaurantee this will happen but I live in hope. Now for the not so good news. I took Suzzie out for a short walk this morning but I was hoping to finish in time to take her out again, as she hasn't had her swim in the canal yet, which she dearly loves. The problem is it is only half an hour away from the start of the final of Over the Rainbow, which I dearly want to watch and this does not give me enough time to go to the canal. As DH is away this evening it looks like Suzzie is going to have to miss out, never mind I'll make sure DH makes it up to her tomorrow.

Thank you for your kind words of support earlier, believe me this was a significant blow and I feel a bit fragile. Hope you have had a nice relaxing day with your Mum.

Catch you later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

Hope you managing to chill out and enjoying over the rainbow, i havent been following it but am watching it tonighta s DH gone out to wet baby Chole's head so its great to get a bit of me time as Dh never goes out so am enjoying tis lovely time on my own.
Doubt he will be out very long as he doesnt drink much, so just enjoying this little bit of time on me own.

That said have spent the last hour trying to fix the font on this bloody comp screen as its somehow changed to very small writing so tried to change to bigger but went too big so am now back to square 1. Ah well, that will have to do as don't know how to fix and am about to lose it so just leave for now.

I have to say am feeling a lot better today, had lovely afternoon in my mums garden with mum and dad and then Laurs turned up with wee Chloe so that really made my day.

Now what worries me is what happened yesterday may happen again so will just have to hope it doesnt as i really dont want to go through all that ever again.

Have been thinking of you all day today and it really is so unfiar you have lost 2 of your NHs funded go's at IVF. so much so i got all my paperwork out and read through all what we got sent hoping what you found out may not be the case. However on our paperwork from Aberdeen it states the same as you said.Which is a huge blow for you and the system really is not fair. We just have to hope you wont have to think any further than your 1st go in Aberdeen and that you get your dream 1st time there.And that the cost of the transfer is not a huge amount compared to having to pay the whole lot.
My brother had the same problem as he lost 1 go as he went private for the 1st time as they just couldnt wait.

But Liz, lets try and be hopeful and hope you get a BFP 1st time. i so hope so.
You know i feel like i have known you for a long time as i can feel your pain tonight after reading your email this morning,

Lets keep each positive eh

Am thinking of you

Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

By the way i meant to say a very well done to ou about doing so many reports today. keep up the good work tomorrow.
Only drawback is you having to spend so much time over your precious weekend.

Did you enjoy the result of over the rainbow?

Mnaged to fix the font on comp !!!!!

Have just had a pear non alcoholic cider which was quite nice, just tasted of pear !!!!!!!!!!!, not quite the same as a magners but don't mind making any sacrifices  for my dream !!!!

had a lovely lovely evening here on my own, DH still out. 
Don't mean to sound mean but as has been out of work for 6 months and he is ALWAYS at home its a pleasure to be at home on my own for a change.
Mustn't knock it as he going away a week on Monday for 9 weeks to the college for the blind to retrain on living with blindness so will be on my own Monday to fridays for 9 weeks so am sure will eat these words soon  when i'm missing him.

This was only meant to be short but you know me rant, rant rant

ha ha

Trace
x


----------



## Bethliz

Seems strange that we're both home alone on the same night.  I am also quite enjoying having some time to myself, I have of course got my darling Suzzie to keep me company, who is probably right now sitting thinking whens Dad coming home and take me for my walk, rabbit chasing and duck catching session.  Poor Suz, as I said earlier I'll make sure he makes it up to her tomorrow.  DH is away on one of his many climbing expeditions.

Poor you, nine weeks is a long time to be on your own. At least you'll see DH at the weekends and I bet you'll have lots of visits from your darling sister and baby niece!  Your parents are not far away either and if you want a chat just call me anytime.  Perhaps we should exchange phone numbers on Thursday.

I am still quite pleased with myself because I managed to write so many reports today.  It is just typical that the weather has been so good and I haven't had any chance to enjoy it.  I bet tomorrow will be the same!  A small part of me thought i might just manage one more tonight but no chance.  I watched over the rainbow and then ate my tea, then watched OTR again, followed by casualty.  I am very pleased with the result, i've liked Danielle from the start although Sophie has really improved over the series.  Now I'm catching up with you which is much more enjoyable and sensible  at this time of night.  I'm determind to get up early though like a did today and make a start.  Let's face it, I really have no option now but to get stuck in.  I was full of good intentions a few weeks ago, this was the year I was going to get them done early and in with plenty of time to spare.  Even if i do finish them tomorrow I'll still need to take time to proff read them and then I have to type in all the children's own comments.  I hope I can read all their writing.Huh, maybe next year!  (I don't really mean that, I desperatly hope I'll be on maternity leave!)I'm sure I don't really have any proper excuses but I am going to use the dreadful cold I've had, it really has been the worst one I've had in the last 5 years.  

Anyway I'm going to log off now and go to bed, hopefully get a good nights sleep and get going again tomorrow.

I hope you have another relaxing day planned.  You need to take it easy.

Speak tomorrow
Love Liz


----------



## Bethliz

I'm celebrating.  I've finished!!!!!!  Don't quite know how, I had 8 reports to do, exactly the same number as yesterday and started at exactly the same time 11am (I think it was about 3 minutes earlier if I'm going to be precise!) but more importantly I've finished 2 hours earlier than yesterday.  Should I be worried about this?  I hope I haven't sacrificed the quality in my desire to finish them!  I don't think I have.  I think (Hope!) the reason is that at least 5 of the reports I had to do today were fairly similar as the pupils involved are of similar ability, same maths and reading group so much of the info I needed to put in them was the same.  All their personal comments were different of course.  I still have about 2/3 hours work left before I can hand them in as I need to proof read them and type out the pupils own comments but at least I can now relax as the hard bit is done, the thinking! and I can now be confident that I will not have any difficulty getting them in before my trip to Inverness on Thursday.

Have decided to make an appointment to see my GP to update her on our new situation.  I know she won't be able to do anything to help but I think I'll feel better getting it off my chest.  I'm lucky because she is turning out to be quite helpful and supportive too.  I still haven't built up the same positive relationship I had with my old GP but we're getting there.  

Interesting to hear your brother and SIL also went private  for their 1st shot at IVF.  Out of interest where did they go?

DH is home and has gone to take Suzzie out for the long walk that he promissed her.  I'm glad, I hate it when I think Suzzie is unhappy or grumpy in any way.  I felt so guilty last night when I didn't take her out again myself.  

Hope you are chilling out and eating and drinking anything that may be helping those little swimmers!  

Going to go and have a short break before I start to type out all these comments.  I should get a few done today at least but will also need to spend time planning for the week so I ensure I can leave a fairly easy and straightforward timetable for my supply teacher on Thursday.

Catch up with you later

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Its not fair, I used smily faces on my last post for the 1st time and they didn't work. I'll try again. 
*I'm celebrating, I've finished my reports!!! *


----------



## Bethliz

I give up, how do you use them?


----------



## Bethliz

I'm admitting defeat, I had this barmy idea that if I just kept going I could hand these reports in tomorrow, but its not going to happen.  I'm whacked.  With the exception of a few short breaks I have sat at this computer since 10:57am and its now 20:44pm.  I can't do it any longer and DH wants to do a few things on the computer anyway.  

My best friend is coming up to Glasgow next weekend with her parents for a wedding so we are thinking of going down to see them and staying for 1 night if we can book a travel lodge relativly near by to the posh hotel they are staying in!  She lives in London at the moment so we don't exactly get much opportunity to see each other.  

Would you believe she is also having fertility problems, strange world isn't it!  Her situation is slightly different as she has known since she was 16 that this was likely to be the case as she suffers from PCOS,polycystic ovary syndrome.  She is currently taking a drug called clomid to help.  She also has a few other health issues too so even if she falls pregnant it is not necessarily going to be plain sailing.  

Okay i'm away i just cant look at this screen any longer, I'll go cross eyed if I do!

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

P.S - I have done nearly half of the proof reading and typing in of pupil comments so I don't have too far to go *honest!*


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi liz   

Well i'm going to try and use the smileys and see if you get them , i think i have sent to you before will try again.
     . all i'm doing is clicking in the icon and tye appear where you want them. Well thats if they stay where there are supposed to.
well what a day, unsure where to start but it started well,

had a lovely long lie in which i find quite difficult, but read my book for a wee while and had a wee snoop on FF( got to try not not be on all the time as he gives me the look!!!!!.
Got up, did loads of ironing , watched River City which i love and went to gym for an hour. Which i really did enjoy as didnt realise i was being so lazy for a while and boy did i know it, but really enjoyed it. Came home, sat in garden to read paper when my day got disrupted...
DH was in shed fixing the gut stuff on the strimmer( unpluged) when i noticed a trail of blood.... Not sure what happened exactly but the gut ripped down his palm( the bit at the bottom of thumb) and i could see right in his hand OMG. I did the first aider bit and he said it would be ok but i sure knew it wasnt to be. 2 hours later still bleeding i persuaded him we need to go to a & E. Luckily we did as there was no  way it would have healed on its own. So he got it stitched which i think by looking at his face was very very painful while they were injecting the anitestic  . i had to hold myself back from laughing,as it did look quite comical but don't think he would have found it very amusing to see my laughter.
Luckily my mum and dad were visiting wee Chloe so they picked us up and took us home. ( my car failed MOT 2 months ago and have had to rely on buses since, until we can afford another car and until DH gets work we won't ba getting 1 )..
Then my mum was admiring my wonderful new bubble solar light, do i ended up giving it to her. I can easily get another 1 and my mum and dad are so good to us.
Missed BGT which really annoyed me as was looking forward to, but am watching BGMT which isnt as good but will have to do.
And have just sat down after having our tea at 9 and making sandwiches/salad for tomorrows lunches... so here i am.

Now, am very impressed with the amount of work you have put in last 2days, especially since its been 1 of the best weekends we have had, so well done girl.

As for the question aboot my bruv, he has had his treatment in Aberdeen. I know he still has FE which i rekon he will use in the future. He was really hacked off also, at losing a funded NHS IVF, but like you just couldnt get through the wait and it actually ended up doing him a favour, as after his 1st IVF ( paid), he then went straight on the funded 2.
It really does not seem in any way fair, as it is penilising people like you, and only because you have an urgent need to be parents. that system needs looked at i think.
( by the way after his 1st BFN 1st go they didnt have any saved FE which is when he went straight onto the full IVF programme.)

Even though we have been on this long long road, when we got to see Mark Hamilton in December for the 1st time things happened quite quickly. I don't understand why you were made to wait a year for an appointment.

I think you are making a good decision going to see your own GP. It is always good to keep them in touch as you just never know what help she may give you. Sometimes just by a chance remark can lead to other things. remember that as thats what happened to me.

we were at 1 of DH's transplant clinics and i just metioned to the cons does having a transplant affect sperm and thats how we started where we are here today..( obviously previous to this we had 100's of questions as to why we were not concieving)

Oh liz, here i am going on and on  

I hope all these icons will stay so you recieve them.

Won't be going to bed for a while so you may get another message from me yet tonight ??

Love Trace

I hope you are feeling a tiny bit better than you were last night


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hey, just noticed been upgrade to full member, must be down to you and all our chat


----------



## tkbearlowey

Well that didnt last too long before i thought of something else..

Since my Dh got registered blind we can travel anywhere in Scotland for free ( well i pay 50p to go with him anywhere) on the bus and train so hope to take a nice wee trip to Fort William 1 day.

Good idea for you to go to Glasgow, will do you the world of good and keep you relaxed.

Am drinking pineapple juice by the gallon and eating lots of fish and salad so the swimmers be nice and comfy !!!!!!!!! ha ah. They had better be olypmic ones too 

    

Im living these icons now.

12 more days before i test if not the pee stick police be after me

Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

evening Liz,

how was your Monday? good i hope  

really am enjoying these smileys.

Not much to report tonight after yesterdays ever so busy day. Had an okay day at work, the usual busy Monday, not busy enough for me to take my mind of this 2ww.
Not feeling very positive today, having thoughts it just ain't gonna work again. i know its bad to feel like this however its hard not to feel like this.

Am very much looking forward to meeting you on thursday, even more than the IVF day itself!!!!
The day i'm sure will be very good and will be interesting to learn more about what will happen.

DH's hand is still throbbing and probably more sore than yesterday but nurofen will sort that out we hope.  

well don't think i feel any different, though wish i did. the last 3 cycles i had convinced myself i was different so this time i am trying to keep myself in  the real world.

Have decided to take the whole day off on Thursday as i have planned to work in the morning, but want to be relaxed so i will have the whole day off. Well i do get paid to have these special days off, so why not. Will pop over and see Chloe as my sis lives near the hospital. Be a great start to the day.

Off to catch eastenders now,.

Catch you later

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

What a lot of news, I hope DHs hand gets better soon.   It must have been very tiring for both of you.  Have been out this evening so on more kids comments and proof reading been done, but never mind it won't take me long   In fact when I say I've been out its all been work related.  Stayed at work till 7pm to put up a display, parents nights for two evenings after my appointment in Aberdeen, I am going to be exhausted that week, then I went to Morrisons to get 3 items, spent over 15mins waiting at check out    how annoying is that!  Then came home, watched eastenders and then went out to see the supply teacher who is covering me on Thursday.  Although my Mum is an art teacher, I don't have an artistic bone in my body (I'm adopted remember!)The supply teacher is very artistic on the other hand, so I plan to use this to my full advantage!  I'll have another display to put up when I get back from Inverness  the problem was she wouldn't have managed to do the art work without any prior warning so i had to let her know what to do!  Missed holby city as a result, what a busy day!  

Her husband is a Gp so i told her all about my revelations of last week, I know her really well, she covered one of my coleagues maternity leave.  I know she'll mention it to him, so at the very least he may one day pass on the correct info on to one of his patients.

phoned to make an appointment with own GP today.  Couldn't get one till Friday,   despite the fact I tried  to say I would like to speak to her before Thursday as I had a hospital appointment and wanted to speak to her beforehand.  never mind it will probably be better as you never know something of interest may be said on thursday that is worth discussing.

Talking of Thursday, DH and I are in no great rush to get back to fort william, the display can wait  so just wandering what you would like to do.  Coffee's fine or do you fancy spending a bit longer and going somewhere for a quick bite to eat, late lunch/early dinner?  We have no preferences so whatever suits you let us know, if you've any better suggestions just say.  We'll have the car so we can take you wherever we choose to go, I know you work in the hospital so if you would rather just stay put thats fine with us too.  

OK I had better go. DH is out walking Suzzie and I promised to clean the kitchen before he got back.  

Not long now till we finally meet.  I feel that I know you so well now that I'll be able to pick you out in a crowd, I shouldn't say that I'll probably get it completly wrong and have unknown couple look very strangly at me    

If these smilys do not stay in this post I'm resigning.  I was clicking and dragging them in.  I can only assume that's what I was doing wrong.  Well I'm about to find out when I press post

Ta ta  
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS,

you have managed the smileys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FANTASTIC

Made my night and really made me giggle...
Very quickly, be great to go for bite to eat  late lunch/ early tea be magic.

Will rack my tired brain and try and get somewhere nice.. as we don't go out much will be a lovely treat

Will catch ya more tomorrow night. 
Going to gym after work ( keen eh), so will catch ya then.

    


Nite

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good idea to go to the gym but don't overdo it, just in case something exciting is hapening inside. Okay which one of these smilys looks most like little swimmers    (okay which way are we supposed to go?
    i know I think it's this way   Race you    You've got no chance boys.  I have every intention of winning the prize.  If you don't let me win there will be trouble!!!!!  

i am a very keen swimmer but like you have done very little recently, reports and cold have got in the way but if truth be told the real reason is I got out of the habit last year when I had the IVF and never really got back in to it.  Must go soon, don't want to put on weight before treatment.

Glad you like the sound ofa bite to eat.  Give us a chance to have a nice chat     You obviously know inverness better than we do so let you decide best place to go.

Bye  
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Evening liz    

So pleased you have the smileys under control and you in charge of them now.

i am Knackered !!! Didn't have that busy a day at work but rushed home, rushed around when i got home, rushed to the gym and worked out fo an hour. Didnt overdo too much as am worried i could potentially harm my insides (as if) and ruin my chances of any hatching going on !!!!   

Hey we could to stay postitve thougt that not the easiest thing in the world to do at present. This carry on with the 2ww driving me absolutely nuts   .
 Count down days for everything, always bloody counting, i am surprised i have any pages on my diary left the amount of time i get it out in a day and count count and bloody count.
I am on 1 tonight Liz, not the best form at all. Don't know why, just feel a wee bit grumpy probably cos i'm tired   

Hope you having a better day than me eh !!

I had a phone call tonight from 1 of the support workers where i do volunteer work ( rape & abuse line) asking how i was as i havent been for 3 months. ( its only a monthly training ). Briefly explained though she did know a bit about my circumstances and she asked we meet up for a coffee next week as she thinks she may be able to help me !!!! unsure what she meant but it may mean something along the lines of a healing or something. Bee interesting to see what she says as anything is worth a go. I was planning to take 6 months ( at least ) out as i have no room in my life for trying to help others just now as need all my energy for me.
Wait and see as she did seem very keen to meet me.

Anyway we looking forward to meeting you both very much on Thursday.
You won't have too hard a job to spot us DH be wearing dark glassses( as most partially sighted folk do) and i will have a yellow jacket on.

Can't wait.

Hope all good for you though suspect you be busy with work stuff, at least take you min of TTc for 2 minutes ( maybe )

ha ha

Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

thats in, i'm giving in and going to bed for an early night.

Mind you most nights i get up at least twice for a pee which is such a pain as don't always get back to sleep quickly.
anyway maybe as i'm tired i can avoid that tonight. I think it must be the gym that tiring me as haven't been for so long its bound to make me tired.

Anyway 1 more day of work and then we can meet up and sort each other out....     

Trying to not to have any phantom pregnancy signs this month as they drive mad and make me think i am going even madder than i am   

Nite and speak tomorrow

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi sorry to hear you havn't had such a good day.  The stress of tww is bound to have an affect on you.  I've had a fine day but we had a very long staff meeting after school, didn't finish till 5:45pm

Going to go now as your right I'm still doing pupil comments.  These reports will be on  my bosses desk before I leave school tomorrow so they do not play on my mind on Thursday.  I'll let you know my wardrobe tomorrow, havn't even thought about it yet  , been too busy   Very tired also but never mind i have a relativly easy day on friday, so i don't have too much planning to do

bye


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

wo hoo, looking forward to tomorrow and meeting you at long last.   

I am feeling much better today, more positive and had a good constructive day at work and got all my work done as had a lot to do to cover having tomoorow off...  

Tomorrow will start of just fab as going to see Chloe, am sooo happy aboot that as haven't seen her for 5 days. My poor wee sis has had to give in to the boob feeding as Chloe lost 7 oz since she was born 13 days ago as not getting enough milk so she onto formula now and much more settled.

Will take my camera so i can show off my beautiful neice to you..

My sister makes me laugh as when she sends me texts she makes out they are from Chloe which makes me feel so special. She also commented i am the best aunty ever..... how fab is that      
My turn next and yours hopefully  ( to be fab mummy's)

Tonight i got all my paperwork out to find out exact details for tomorrow and shock / horror. I forgot i had to book a blood test before i get to 1st july for 1st IVF appointmnet. Can't believe i had forgotten. Luckily i realised on time so will phone the nurse tomorrow to make it for next week. Maybe i had forgotten as didn't want to think i would actually get to this point. But the fat boy not sung yet as maybe i might not need it  

Trying not too think that far ahead.

Anyway how are you? Bet you had a busy day preparing for having tomorrow off.
As i said yesterday DH be the 1 in glasses and i'll have my beloved yellow jacket on, so you can look out for us. We will get there for about 1 pm
Do you know where to go as i can tell you if you unsure . As you don't park in the main car park as there is a car park right outside the science centre.

we have decided we will go to the mustard seed for tea as they have a good menu and do an early bird menu.

We are very much looking forward to spending some time with you both. Quite anxious about what we will find out tomorrow as we don't know that much about the real life of IVF so will be firing 1000's of Q's at you, ..

See you tomorrow

Love Trace
xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Don't know whats wrong with me tonight, am exhausted but never mind reports are in and I'm meeting you tomorrow, both of these events make me very happy    

Going to be honest still havn't decided what to wear but we both wear glasses although I might have contacts in tomorrow.  One thing I will definatly be wearing is my grandmothers necklace quite distinctive, gold chain, ring at bottom, dimond inside ring.  Hope this enough info.  I'll look out for dark glasses and yellow coat.

Well I now know the pecking order in my house, I'm at the bottom!!!  Today it is Suzzie's birthday.  When I came home from work Suzzie proudly presented me a new blue rubber toy. In the cupboard there are lots of new doggy treats.  DH bought them of course, talk about daddy's girl!!! Hears the funny bit, it was my birthday 2 weeks ago,I'm still waiting for a birthday present!!!!!    Guess who pealed the potatoes for dinner tonight     

Got a few things to do so i'll come off computer but I'll come on again later incase you think we need to exchange any more info before tomorrow.

Hope you've had a good day

Ta ra   Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Ok then, see you tomorrow,

Nite
Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi again,

Thanks for info about parking.  Glad you've had a better day.  I've had my blood test, just as well, my appointment is a couple of weeks before yours.  Mustard seed sounds good, never been there but heard good reports.  Not sure what time we'll get there DH will probably aim for about 1:15pm.  

Can't think of much else to say, sorry.  I have had a really busy day didn't get home till 7pm left house about 7:45am.  Suzzie has had her sausages, birthday treat.  Can't wait to see photo of Suzzie.  I wasn't breast fed for obvious reasons and I don't think it did me too much harm.  It certainly didn't do my brother any harm, he is a lawyer for Scot exec, writes the laws for Scotland  

See you tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Sorry, can't wait to see picture of chloe!!!!!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Don't know if you'll see this before afternoon, but if not I'm sure we'll still find each other quite easily.  Was looking forward to wearing nice summery top but walking in the rain this morning has made me have a change of heart.  I am wearing very finely chequed black and white trousers, will look more like grey from a distance, and a cream jumper (just plain, no patterns)  Will have contacts in as hardly ever get a chance to wear them.  DH will have his glasses on and goodness knows what else, he was still in bed when I went out for a walk with Suzzie this morning and he had got up and gone to work by the time I got back.

Must go and put on some make up.  I think we are going to leave about 10:45am.

See you later
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just letting you know we got home safely and great, no tea to cook!!!!  It was just so wonderful to meet you today.  Being able to relax  and talk openly with someone is very theraputic.  I hope it helped you too.  Think DHs got on very well too which was brilliant    

As for the talk itself it was interesting to know what the differences are between aberdeen and glasgow.  Other than that to be perfectly honest I found it quite emotionaly draining.  Didn't start to really feel that till I got home but at this very moment in time I feel a bit upset.

Main reason for this, I now know I have another battle to fight.  I'll have to try and argue my case for starting my treatment earlier than they are planning.  Have fought so many battles already it would have been nice for once for something just to happen. Even if they do start it on time it won't be finished until after i go back to school.  The beginning of term is so hectic with so much to do it will be really challanging fitting ivf around work.  

The other reason I'm upset is that I just can't get over what I heard from the couple in thurso.  Four weeks after seeing GP they got a referral and appointment in aberdeen, Why  did we have to wait a year??  I shouldn't say its an unfair world but at this moment in time it just feels a little bit like it.

  In Glasgow we went through two weeks of injections, by the sound of it in aberdeen it is at least 4.  Not something I'm looking to!

Sorry I shouldn't go on, eveyone there today must have found it difficult.  A lot of info to take in.  

If you have any questions that I can perhaps help you with being a professional and all that just ask, I'll do my best.

I'm sure I'll be a bit more positive tomorrow.I'm glad I have an appointment with my GP.  Perhaps she can put some sort of perspective on it.

Hope we can meet up again during my summer holidays.  I'm more than happy to come to inverness one day if you have a day off.

Hope your at home with your feet up!

Speak tomorrow

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi liz,

Hope you got home safely and enjoyed your day.

We have a very good and was just so good to meet you both after chatting for so long on ff. It was a real pleasure to spend time with you both and be at ease with another couple on the same road as us.   

We are both absolutely shattered, there is such a lot of information to take in and get our heads round it all. I really didn't think the process was so long but we really don't care how long it is, as long as we get our longed for and so much wanted baby.

i am very releived as i asked about the situation we were in last Friday and as they said every couple are indivually assesed and we were assured in our situataion we will go down the road of possible providing a sample and then freezing so we do find ourselves in that again it won't be a problem as we would have a frozen sample on standby..  
So that is a huge relief for us.   

The day was definetly worthwhile for us and has given us so much hope.

Not long for your app now....  

I have been busy working out my potential dates already to ready so we know roughly when we will be starting. I will be in the same situation as you as my period will begin 3 days before our app so will be very interesting to see will they allow you to start when you are hoping to.

Anyway i have going to bed shortly as feel soooooooooooo tired  

Lovely to meet you and chat soon.

Think my DH enjoyed meeting yours 

Nite

trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

hey we were typing at same time again... i posted mine and staright away got yours weird eh

Being upset and all part and parcel of this road so its just oh so normal to feel the way you do. In fact i think you took it all quite well, and took it on the chin. It really doesn't seem fair on you  but none of this is fair is it?

I am thinking of you and hope you manage to get through tomorrow and i am praying for you that you get started on the earlier date.

Yes, we can def meet up in your hols.I will take a couple of days holiday as i know i will need it to try and get through this.

Thanks for being there

Nite Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hiya Liz,

Firstly, i hope you had a better day today and got a real good result ath your doctor. am really looking forward to hearing from you and hoping it was good for you and your doc on your side.
and that you have managed to feel a little more positive that you did last night when you got home.

I took ages to get to sleep last night as the day yesterday and all the info was whirring real fast round my wee brain and it was still there 1st thing this morn before i even opened my eyes. It really is going to a testing time and i am going to muster all my energy and keeep it safe for when we need need on 1st July. It is absolutly shattering with this on your mind 24/7 day i day out.
i didn't have too bad a day at work and finis at 3pm on Fridays so was quite pleasant at work other than my grumpy miserable office maanger ( well thats his title and thats where it finishs) was even more grumpy than normal. can't wait to go on maternity leave so i don't have to deal with him every day.    

I have a lovely day to look forward to tomorrow as all the family will be at my mums for bbq so very much looking forward to that. my sis with her partner & 2 kids. my wee sis her hubby & chloe, my bruv and sil with wee iain, us and my mum and dad.So be lovely to have a a family day, you will notice we are the only ones with no kids !!!!!!!!!!!! YET    

Sunday we will have a day just the 2 of us before DH heads off to edinburgh.

We have been discussing today the possibility of when we do IVF should we ask for 2 embroys be implanted. What are your thoughts on this. we are hoping maybe we will but will have to discuss with the doc and get the figures on outcomes as we don't want to take any risks. from yesteday i think i heard that when you over 33 ( i think) they will implant 2.
See what happens

once again i am shattered and will be having an another early night. My mind just so active, thats what is tiring me i rekon.

Hope you have a nice weekend with your pals and have time out and relax.

love to DH and speak soon

love trace



ps must keep away from peesticks or the  will be after me !!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Do feel a little better today.  Sorry I'm on so late, dh came home late from work, had tea then we both went out for long walk with Suzzie.  Fresh air did me good.  Also had relatively easy day at work as we went to swimming pool at 9;00am and didn't get back to school till 11:30am.

GP was certainly very nice, was with her for about 1/2 hour.  She also had no prior knowledge of it being 3 embryo transfers as opposed to 3 shots from beginning to end.  She didn't even know that private treatment had any affect on NHS, although I had told her this before.  She's very glad she knows now so she can give future patients accurate info.  I said to DH when we were having our tea, that we seem to be doing a very good job of helping other people, which we're  both very glad of, but we don't seem to be able to help ourselves!   After we questioned something in Glasgow GCRM changed the info on their website to make it more accurate for future patients, they told us they did this as a direct result of a letter we sent. 

Anyway she is going to send a letter to support my plea for earlier treatment.  She wasn't exactly overly optomistic it will make a difference but she said we can but ask.

3 day or 5 day embryo transfer, thats a million dollar question!!!!!!  As I told you yesterday, we had a very big debate about this in Glasgow, it ended up as a 3 day transfer with fresh and a 5 day transfer with frozen.(2 embryos on each occeasion, neither were successful  !)  That is something you will need to discuss with doctor in Aberdeen, much of the decision will be based on the number, size and quality of your embryos.

Haven't got reports back yet, quite glad really, don't have to give them any thought or make ay changes over weekend.  

Hope you get good weather for the bbq   Sounds like you have a lovely day planned.  I'm really looking forward to Glasgow.

Be back Sunday evening so I'll be in touch then.nb

Take Care
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Had a lovely time in Glasgow, hope the BBQ went well and hope you have been able to spend some quality time with DH today.  The next few weeks will seem long at times but at least you'll see each other at weekends.

Well, there's no rest for the wicked.  I now have to go and make up the sports day programme for Wednesday.  I offered to do it a few years ago and seem to have been landed with the job ever since   

Chat soon  

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz.

very short tonite as got to spend quality time wu DH before he goes off tomoz..

had great bbq in the heavy rain yesterday but was vety worthwhile and we all had fun....
will tell you all about it tomorrow night as must spend time with DH tonite.

Don't think its a BFP... know my body and its a sure BFN...................

Speak tomorrow

a Very sad  Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

how you doing ?

I am well, missing DH already !!!!. He got there safely and seems very happy there and has settled in well which gives me a great deal of comfort that he is ok. i am so proud of him , doing this as he is doing it not only for himself but for me and our future family.
As long as he is happy there i am happy.

We had a great time at the bbq at my mums and was fab all the family being there. It was just brilliant with all the kids there. My dad and me ended up doing all the cooking, DH was on dishes duty and it was just fab even though it hammered with rain all day long. Luckily at my mum and dads there is a covered area between their house and next door so managed to cook rain free and just moved the food indoors with te help of a huge umbrella.
Chloe was the star of the day, what a wee poppet she is. Just a wee doll and i love her just so much as i do my bruvs wee one. He is just over a year and entertained us all .....

Had a usual Monday ay work and havent stopped since i got home.. the usual, mum phoned, showered atc and been watching BGT which i just love.     

Still thinking its a BFN     but this time i am more prepared ( am I ), well i am a abit more relistic and kooking forward to my app on 1st july and another IUi in between.
Doesnt make it that much easier but just got to drag myself through the next 4 weeks    

I am really excited for you and Dh and cant wait to hear what happens for you next Monday
I feel more excited for you than i am for myself as i just know its a BFN for us this time.

Anyway look forward to hearing from you  later and about your weekend.

We had  alovely night last night together. was very special

Take care and thinking of you both

Much love

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

Glad you had a lovely weekend even though it rained!  I also enjoyed weekend, great indian meal, we even took the leftovers home and had it last night.  On Sunday we went to the kelvin grove museum, it was very interesting.  Its always great to see my best friend and it was lovely to see her parents too.

So pleased to hear DH got to Edinburgh safely.  The next few weeks may seem long but lets hope they bring many rewards in the future.

I can't say that I am looking forward to Monday.  I just can't help feeling that there may be another nasty shock in store.  It seems that every time I speak to anybody medical about infertility they tell me something I really don't want to hear.  Never know this time it might be different, lets just hope GPs letter arrives and it helps me argue my case for starting treatment at end of June instead of end of July.  Spoke to HT today and warned her of the possibility of treatment overrunning into next term and she was supportive and said not to worry, at least thats something!

Feeling horrible tonight,  tom and feeling very bloated and uncomfortable.  I always feel this, luckily it only tends to be bad for 2/3 days.

Sorry, sorry,sorry, being negative again, got to snap out of it, I really did have a lovely weekend.  

Sorry to hear you think the result is going to be BFN.  I'm glad you feel a bit more prepared this time.  When do you find out for sure?

Had an ordinary day at work.  Kids worked hard which is always nice.  They're all looking forward to sports day on Wednesday.  Lets hope the weather is as nice as today  

Remember if you feel lonely feel free to give me a call.  Going to Aberdeen on Friday.  

ta ra for now

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tracy

I've calmed down.  Came home today and doubled checked problem article has gone and it has Phew!!! Certainly learned a very valuable lesson last night, never to be forgotten.  Thank goodness I decided to tell DH.  He was great!  He didn't get mad or anything, he just helped sort it out, he realises why I did it and knows fine well I'll never make such a stupid mistake again.

Sorry for phoning you so late last night and thank you so much for trying to make me feel better.  

Played with Suzzie last night for half an hour before I tried to go to sleep.  That was definatly a good plan.  Took my mind off things and helped me relax.  Slept well  in the end. 

Still very sore and bloated tonight, despite taking tablet from doctor + 2 paracetamol!, unfortunatly I cannot take ibuprofen, it gives me a very severe headache.  Using a hot water bottle just now and it is helping.

Sports day tomorrow, lets hope it is good weather.

How are you?  Have you heard from DH today?  I so hope he is getting on well and the benefits of this course far outweigh the negatives  

I take it you have no definate news yet about result.  I'm guessing Friday is probably the day of test.  Best thing to do is try to prepare yourself mentally especially as you are not really expecting good news.  You definatly sound as if you are more prepared this time round, perhaps now that you know more about IVF you can think ahead more positively.  Does DH come home Friday evening?

Hope you have had a good day at work.  Mine was fine although stomach cramps were quite bad.

Thanks again for your support last night.  I couldn't have managed without you  

Hope to hear from you later

Liz 
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,

I so felt for you last night and i was helpless as couldnt help you. am just sooooooooooooooo glad your DH helped you and you mangaged to sleep last night !!!!
DH is doing ok and seems v happy there apart from me not being there ,,,,,,,,,,,,,
bless eh.... i am missing him loads though. didnt think i wud but am .......

i have the spots ........ and the AF feeling so i just know its on the way. Doesn't matter what way i look at i just know its en route.....              

Never mind , we got IVF soon so thats a god sign aint i ,.................
Still feel bad though.
i hate this bit when i know AF on the way, its really crap  
So glad for you though and yiur day nearly here

love always

\trace xx


----------



## Bethliz

So glad to hear from you!

In bed, hopefully cramps won't be so bad tomorrow.  I also find AF very difficult every month, but it must be 100 times worse for you on this occasion!

Take it easy tomorrow

Love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Just bloody wish the awful AF would just come in force....
Am really ****** off with all the pains aand know its here, just come get it over with and be a day closer to IVF day.

Going to bed in a minute as soooooo tired and just want this to be over with...

sorry just cant think of anything else at the mo, only AF.

BGT is good tonight, are you watching it.

am going to see Chloe tomorrow so very  happy bout thAT.

RIGHT, lets see what happens overnight/

Liz so sorry to all bout me and so down

Love Trace
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Sorry to hear you're not feeling great.  All I can say is join the club.  I am having a terrible AF at the moment.  I had to come home from work early today due to terrible stomach cramps.  Despite taking tablets from GP + over the counter painkillers, they're not making a blind bit of difference.  Went to chemist on way home and got stronger over the counter painkillers and still no joy.  It is clearly something I will need to speak to GP about again. fortunatly I should be okay by friday for journey to aberdeen.

I'm sure Chloe will do a grand job of cheering you up tomorrow.

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Well you know the saying everything happens in 3s, believe me I am desperatly praying    the 3rd bad thing of the week has just happened to me and NOTHING else can go wrong  

Number 1              The very silly thing I did earlier on the week that I phoned you about

Number 2                The worst TOM pains I think I have ever had, or very close to them anyway  

Number 3                Came close to burning my house down today, very lucky escape    

Chopped up onions and put oil in pan in preparation for cooking spagetti bolognaise.  Out of the corner of my eye saw neighbour with baby and dog stopping to speak to other neighbour.  Until a few weeks ago I couldn't spend any time with anyone who had a baby, just got very emotional afterwards if I did   but just recently I've got over that, lets hope thats a good omand!   So went out to say hello.  Quite happily chatted away for a good 10 to 15 mins when neighbour suddenly said it smells like someone is having a barbeque.  Started to talk about how delicious bbq food is when neighbours daughter suddenly said there's a fire in your kitchen.  Neighbour and I rushed across, my 1st thought was get Suzie to safety, he got wet towel and put it over flames, fire went out.  Toxic smell in kitchen, opened all windows, got pan outside, checked Suzzie was OK, sat in neighbours garden for 30mins to recover, phoned DH who after checking I was ok started giving me a lecture, phoned mum + dad to get advice about how to get rid of smell which is right through the house, DH came home cooked and cooked dinned while cont to give me a lecture, now posting you.  Must go and get ready for trip to aberdeen but a bit hard to concentrate, mind elsewhere, what could have happened.  Thank god everyones okay and apart from having to buy new pan no real damage done   Got every window in house open to get rid of smell  

How are you?  Hope you've had a more relaxing evening than me!

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Problem Number 4 *The midgies are out in force!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Not much use when you're trying to catch up with about 2 weeks worth of washing    *


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,

hell o hell, you really don't need any more bad luck than you had.
You really not had it easy this week and i can only hope and      that your week next week is just oh so different.

I have all my      ers for you both next week and please please hope it all good news and bettere for you.
Have a lovely few days 1st, relax and make it good for you.......

My day been oh so much better than yst as i went to see Chloe today and she is just just cutest sweetie pie ever.

No AF yet, but be as well being here as the pains are enough to make me want it quick. def on way, but just feel it so cruel that i having to wait even longer for it xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx      

Anyway DH back tomoz so thats just great.

Will post over the weekend with AF news

Enjoy##

Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

You really don't have much luck, 


Hope yo saved it all 4 nxt week

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Trace
Just to warn you I may not have access to computer over weekend.  I'll try but can't promise.  If you don't hear from me I'll definatly be touch when I get home on Monday evening with all the news from aberdeen.  Hope you get AF over and done with as soon as poss!  So sorry that seems to be the inevitable result   I'll be thinking of you.   So glad Dh will be home and you'll have some support.  

Anyway must go, really do have a million and one things to do!!!

Take care  

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tracey
10:00pm just home very tired.  Good result as far as start date 21st June.  Give you all the news tomorrow although i won't be home till late as I have parents night.  Hope you had a nice time at your brothers and nephews.

Take care

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

Parents nights over.  What a relief!  Can relax a little bit now, that has been a long three days!!!   Only 1 way to describe how I feel, exhausted!  Never mind, parents night went well, all parents quite 
happy     thats what matters!

Saw GP today, she was delighted we were starting in June, think your idea of spending some time relaxing in aberdeen before next iui is a very good one!

Speak to you tomorrow

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,   

Hows your day been? i am still very tired so will be oing to bed very soon.
Had a very busy day at work as playing catch up from having 2 days off, seems unfair i have 2 days off and then i have to work twice as hard when i do get back. especially since others spend all bloody day on the net and seem to get away with. oh its rakes my grate!!   

DH doing very well and enjoying course very much and seems settled well and enjoying himself apart from missing me of course. I miss him a lot too, though at least i can be on line in peace.

Am feeling okay apart from my moan about work and am feeling very positive about next week. Think it will definetly help staying in a  hotel and getting nice time together,     
it is def worth spending the money to get a result and who knows.... this could be it. I have very high hopes of what we are about to begin so just got to keep very positive  and who knows xx

i hope you remaining positive too and getting excited !!!!!!!!! Sorry, tats just my word for you now as i know how you felel about not being too excited.

anyway not much to report so off to bed and will read your post in morn if you get a chance to reply.
Be good to hear how you are  

Trace xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

just got your post so will post agin tomorrow

glad your doc happy 

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Where did you get all the new smiley's from? There cool!!!!!  Thanks for trying to inspire me with lots of positive energy     I am certainly very pleased  that things are

*FINALLY MOVING *but I can't get excited as I don't wan't to get my hopes up too much. I was completly devestated with the negative result last year, but I have to believe this is by far and away my best chance and am going to make sure I eat healthily, exercise and relax as much as possible to give myself evry chance of success.

Take care  

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi, feel like a broken record as I'm going to say the same words I use every night at the moment, I'm tired, boy do I need my holidays!!!!!  Although this week has been very long at least it hasn't been full of incidents like last week, remember this time last week, had almost set the  house on fire.   Got out for a nice walk with Suzzie tonight, enjoyed the fresh air and chance to relax.  

How's Chloe?  

How are  you?  I keep thinking about how lonely you must be feeling sometimes all on your own all week. 

Friday tomorrow, can't be bad   Any nice plans for weekend, my garden needs some serious attention,, finally persuaded DH  to spend some time in it with me!  

Speak later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz   
ey, love these smileys. Click on 'more' under the line of smileys and thats where the others are hidden. fab tho as make me smile.

I am just the usual today, not much crack since yesterday. Had a vvvvvvvvvvv busy day and then went out for tea tonight with some of DH's pals from the blind group so was very nice.
Some housework when i got home, getting ready for DH coming home tomoz as have missed him loads this week but he is getting on great and doing well.  

as per usual at the mo have a very busy weekend ahead. mum and dads on saturday night and staying over and then back to aberdeeen on Sunday for babysitting duties for wee Iain wi me mum and then the big IUI on Wednesday  

I am just like you, same old and tired so will shoot of to bed now.  

You are another day closer and so am I.     

Have agood day tomoz and will chat tomorroe.
Be very happy as DH home   

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxxx

ps thanks for asking.... Chole is just a wee doll still and getting cuter by the day


----------



## tkbearlowey

great nite, DH back.

got to spend time wi him so wont chat tonite

hope you both ok and will catch up soon##

got to enjoy our time

nite 


\trace

 
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Sorry I didn't post last night. Meant to but fell asleep on the sitee  Glad DH is home  , you must miss him loads  !!!

Just as I thought I was finally about to get some wind down time at work BANG, more work comes my way  We are getting a QA visit on Thursday  Talk about bad timing the week after parents night when we are all exhasted, the kids are starting into holiday mode, knowing they are just round the corner and all everybody wants to do is relax in the sun  Oh well all that will have to wait.

Roll on July, you get to start IVF if it is needed, I will have already started IVF and I will get my *SIX WEEK HOLIDAYS!!!!!!  Cant be bad!!  *

Hope you have a nice day at your Mums and everything in Aberdeen goes swimmingly well! 

Speak soon

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz   

Sorry not been on in a while but you know why, jusy mega busy with all this travelling and babaysitting.

DH weent off back to college this morn, so her i am wity my mum and wee nephew. He having a nap so have 2 minutes to get on with trying to catch up with FF.
Really looking forward to IUI this week, as strangely i have really high hopes this and just feel much more positive.  
just hope my thoughts are justified!!!!!

anyway hope all ok with you and you another closer to IVF which is great ( but not EXCITING eh)

So all goin aaccoeding to plan i will hopefully have the IUI on Wednesday. Just have to wait and see what the body wants to do !!

Take good care of yersel and will post again on Wednesday night when i get home

Much Love

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hope everything has gone well in Aberdeen today.  Will post later to hearyour news.

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,


WOT A RESULT. fantastic 

staying in hotel was def worth every penny as we had such a pleasant day...............
All went to plan and we even managed to get to the hotel after delivering the sample to relax for 2 hours and then went back for the IUI and even that was just fab. Disn't feel a single thing. after it was done i hed to ask had it been done as i really did not feel a thing. probably what helped was i was chatting so much to the nurse ( there a change, me chatting eh)
We feel so positive this time, not sure why, but everything about today was just perfect.

DH gone back to EDIN AND I'm back home. soo happy to be home as living this gypsy life is no good.
Had good news at hosp today as was told we could even claim back for the hotel ( part of it anyway) as we were needed to be there early so that is a huge bonus.

Anyway Mrs how are you, VERY VERY EXCITED i hope. wot a joy that you are excited, took a long time coming eh. Not long for you now. i am very   happy for you both. are you feeling ok?  

off for a lie doon and watch a bit of Tv

take care and thinking of you


   

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

So glad everything went well, you have been in my thoughts all day.  I'm really sorry, I haven't had much time tonight, QA visit tomorrow!I'll make up for it tomorrow night and give you a big long post.

Great news about hotel!  

Ta ra

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Hope you don't mind me phoning.  I really do want to have a proper catch up with you, feel like we haven't had a proper heart to heart in ages but I am just to tired to type, hence the call.  This week has been manic at work, but alls well that ends well, QA visit went well!!!  Perhaps now I can turn my attention to Monday!  Excited?  Not sure  that feeling keeps coming and going!

So glad everything went smoothly in aberdeen, you deserved an easy ride after the tramatic experience you and DH went through last time.

Catch you later

liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

was great chatting last night, this posting is great but always good to talk also.

Well had a great day in the sun, went out on a boat trip and then DH came home, so we very happy and having a lovely weekend together. Just came in from the garden a wee while ago and the \TV is just total rubbish   

Hope we are able to get the barbie oot this weekend , maybe on Sunday.

Right missus, hope your excitement is still with you and you can keep it up, till at least Monday.   . keep smiling and try and enjoy yer weekend with yer DH.

Wohoa. Monday here you come.

Off to help with dishes, will catch ya later

Trace   is torture already 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just watched England match, almost fell asleep during 1st 15mins but then woke up & managed to focus for rest of match. Must try to catch up with Eastenders, haven't watched it for over a week and holby city haven't watched it for at least a fortnight but I think I'm too tired to watch either tonight, convinced I'll fall asleep during them if I try.

Glad to hear DH is home safe and well. We are also hoping to get bbq up & running, would you believe we were given a really nice 1, 5 years ago for a wedding present and we have never ued it, how shocking is that!!  *BUT *DH came home with charcol tonight so you never know, stranger things have happened!

I can't beleive you are going through 3rd ttw in the short time I have known you, it can't be easy, I think you are very brave! 

Had a phone message from ARI this evening. Blood tests fine, and this is timetable so far

Monday - injections start
13th july Scan in Aberdeen
14th July Start 2nd set of injections all being well
21st July - Blood test at Raigmore *8:30am  *(I am definatly going to try and change the time, I would have to leave fort at *6:30am* surely that is unreasonable  
23rd July scan in Aberdeen

That is where the message stopped but when I was through 2 weeks ago they told me egg collection is likely to be sometime during week beginning 26th July.

Hope you might have some spare time on 21st. What I will probably do is come to inverness, spend some time there and then go to aberdeen on train later on in day. It seems a bit daft to come back to fort only to go to aberdeen next day. Appointment on 23rd is at 10;00am so will def have to get to aberdeen on 22nd.

I'm sure there must be lots more to tell you but brain is a bit dead after manic, busy and bazar week I have just have. It ended with a 2 hour game of rounders with P1-P6 pupils all boys which was quite an interesting experience!!!  Started to lose my voice by the end of it but it returned since.

take care

hear from you tomorrow

Keep drinking the pineapple juice! I am drinking it + water at the moment nothing else!

Bye

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Oh my word

you have a lot on  after Monday and like i keep saying HOW EXCITING  

I will see if i can get a half day on 21st so we can get together and i can hear all your fab news.
I am sure Inverness will change your app as 08.30 is very early if you from FW.

Had a really good day. went on bus through to see mum and dad and delivered dad pressie for tomorrow and we were very lucky and my sis and Chloe were there and she is just soooo pretty  . she has stsrted sucking her thumb and looks a wee poppet. She doing well and so is my sis. Told Chloe today she may have a wee cousin soon. Heres hoping eh.
I am on Cranberry juice today, ginger ale  yesterday and will go back to pineapple juice tomorrow. Trting to change the drinks around as get bored of drinking same all the time. I drink a fair amount of bottled water too which is really good for you.
Then later on today we were doing the garden and its looking great. Love looking out window tonight with huge smile as its lovely to see. 
I orderd table/chairs and brella last night on line so hope the sun stays for a wee while longer so we can get use of it.

so another day of the garden tomorrow, enjoy last day of my hols. Have really enjoyed not working.......   

TV usual sat night... total rubbish     

anyway not much else other than am happy as another closer out of my 2ww. Nurse said i should test early as not to waste my IVF app if i am. I REALLY DO WISH and am            

have a lovely day tomoz 

catch you then 

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

How cute is this baby smiley  I just love it!!!! I bet it made your day seeing Chloe!

Had a nice day, DH cut hedge I did some weeding but it was roasting hot and hard work as a result  Even Suzie found it too hot today i found her lying in the shade which i have never seen her do before. No BBQ tea, going to try tmorrow!

Only bad news is I went swimming and have now got earache  I'm pretty sure wax will be the problem & I'll need to get them syringed, had this problem many times before, put some oil in them when I got home. will need to repeat this for next few days and then make appointment with nurse at GP surgery.

On Wed my neighbour who is a chropodist is going to give me some reflexology. Have never tried this before but I am certainly willing to give it a go if there is any chance at all it may help to give a positive outcome.

Can't think of any more news, thats a lie of coure I can, *ONLY 10 TEACHING DAYS TILL MY SUMMER HOLIDAYS!!!!!    *
*Trust me i am excited, elated and delighted about that  *

Sorry, I shouldn't gloat 

Anyway, as always I am keeping everything crossed for you

Take care

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi trace

Hope you have had a good day.  I can't say I have, my earache is still giving me jip.  I am going to phone surgery at 8;30am tomorrow to see if I can get emergency appointment with nurse.  I am going to be climbing the walls if I can't.  

1st injection tomorrrow!!!  Should't be too bad as they are already in liquid form which means I shouldn't have any problems preparing it and the needle is quite small, thankfully
Plan to do it after work so in the unlikely event there are any side effects they will hopefully  wear off by tuesday morning.(i doubt there will be, it is more likely that they will come after several doses, if at all!)

Have done very little today due to ear problem.  Hope you have had a much better day than me.

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

HI Liz,

A poor you, you ave had your fair share of problems e !!   

i had a good day, done all my things round the house and then we had a BBQ!!!!!!!!!!!!    , was a great evening as 2 of our mates came round so was really great, and the weather was ok too. so we are soooo happy we managed to get the long awaited bbq.

aving a quiet nigt nigt and trying to spend time with D as he off again tomorrow.

will do a longer post tomoz as will have more time

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRREAT for u .   lots and lots o this for you my girl    
you on the way GOOD LUCK for tomoz

love always  

Trace
xx


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me joining in, I'm in Inverness, this is our second shot in Aberdeen, going for egg recovery on Wednesday and getting really nervous.  Failed conception the last time through IVF so if ICSI doesn't work on Wed that's it for us - no pressure then.

Like everyone else getting sick of the A96 but staff in Aberdeen couldn't be more helpful.

Hope your injection goes fine Liz

Thanks x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

Its great to have another FF' er on our board as only 2 of us so it will be really great to hear all your news.
How exciting ( maybe) that your egg recovery is so close. How has it all gone the past 8 weeks?

Your right about Aberdeen, the staff are just great and sooooooooo nice to you and make you feel just so special. I always get the train as i just hate the A96 and really want the journey to be as comfortable and easy as possible ( as if we ain't going through enuf as at is ).

As you will seee i am on the torture road   and its really dragging. Only got 11 official days but i will have the   to me as i will be testing early as our 1st IVF is on 1st July so would make sense to find out before that date just to be sure to save wasting appointments (     )

At work now so will catch ya later when i get home

Lovely to chat 

Trace
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

*Hy Liz*, great that we have another member on our thread eh.
had a really busy 1st day back at work but did lurk about FF today to see what was going on.

DH off again this morning so on my own again tonight but been busy doing bits so now have time to post.

Hope you got on ok today with your 1st injection and it went ok, Have been thinking of you.

I have the 21st as a days hol so we can meet up afer your blood test at Raigmore

*RINHHL, *hope you had a good day and all going well for you. if you ever fancy a chat just give me a shout as i live in Sneckie too, can maybe help each other. 

well im still feeling pretty good and looking forward to next week and         so much. Not got agreat deal of hope but its all i have .

If i do have to test early do you think its worthwhile to buy 1 of those tests that give you an early result?

Hope all is well

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace & big hello and welcome to our newcomer(perhaps you could give us a shorter name to use!!!)

Well injection 1 out of the way.  Stinging a bit but not too bad   Honestly DH got in more of a flap than I did!  Actually came you help me out?  My medication in Glasgow last year was different so I'm a little unsure of what to do.  Do you use the same needle to draw up and inject with the buserelin?  I think you do but I wouldn't mind a bit of reassurance.

Good luck for Wednesday.  Will be thinking of you.  Let us know how you get on when you feel up to it.

Good news, I am no longer deaf   I think the kids in class probably had a right laugh this morning as I could hardly hear what they were saying!!   Thankfully got ears syringed this afternoon and that has done the trick.

If you think the A96 is bad try doing the cross country route we have to do from fort william, it is dire!!!!!  I intend to drive to inverness & then take the train any time I do the journey on my own.

Trace, how is tww going?  It is never easy, hope you are managing to relax.

Got lots of maths jotters to mark so I had better go.  I'll come back on later to hearif anyone has any news.

Ta ra

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

If you are going to test early, I would definatly get one of the tests that says they can give you a result 6 days before, but propably don't test until 1 or 2 days to give more chance of an accurate result.  I used one today, was scared to give myself injection just in case.  Negative I'm afraid  

Anyway, no going back now!!  

If it helps I am also             for you.  I hope it does.  My goodness my hearing is so clear even the buttons on the computer sound different!  

Great news about 21st.  Definatly looking forward to seeing you.  Didn't have time to phone ARI today to change appointment time but i will do it tomorrow.

going, going, gone

Liz


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

Thanks for the warm welcome.  Struggling a bit with the abreviations so if I ask daft questions about where you are in the process please bear with me.

Just getting ready to head through to Aberdeen, as i think I said before I have totally no expectations that this is going to work but hey lets just wait and see.  The train is better for getting through but on my experience from the last egg recovery I just want to get home after it and curl up in bed.  Also the car means I can stop in Elgin for Asda a rare treat and probably shows how sad my life is at the moment.

OK i just realised what TWW means, best of luck trace i hope it all goes well, you must be going up the wall!!!!!

Totally wouldn't want to travel from FW, Inverness is bad enough.

Thanks guys

Px


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace & P 

Just quick post just now,come back on later.

Trace,

Hope you have had a good day.  Post with more news later

P - Don't worry, I am a very slow learner when it comes to abbeviations, we can learn them together!
My Mum & Dad lived in Elgin until recently so I don't think you're sad at all stopping at Asda, I personally prefer spending time at Tesco!  Hope you get this message before you head off to Aberdeen so I can wish you all the luck in the world for Wednesday  

Bye for now

liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi back again,

Genuinly don't have much news tonight.  Day 2 injection done.  Much easier tonight.  A- found the instruction sheet, that I didn't read last night!(that really helped!) & B -did it without DH fussing over me,did it by myself!  Don't mean that in a nasty way, DH was honestly trying to help last night but just did to much flapping and asked loads of questions which distracted me from what i was trying to do.

Annoying news at work today,instead of 2 way composite with smaller class in August, now to have 3 way composite, bigger class and bigger workload  

Hope everyone is well. Trace another day closer, soon 2ww soon be over with whatever the result       for good news.  If not you can turn your attention fully to ivf where the chances of success are much higher.  

Oh 1 more bit of news.  Phoned ARI about 8:30am appointment at Raigmore, told I can't change it because that is the time the clinic starts and they do it on a 1st come 1st serve basis  I was at least told that it shouldn't matter if I'm 10 to 15 mins late!

Chat later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi folks.

just a usual day for me and manged to sit in garden for an hour after work so that really chilled me out.
Not much news myself, just another day closer to OTD.

I did have a message left on phone today from ARI about our IVF app next week. they said that DH doesnt have to have his app of doing a sample ( but we will have our app together for IVF schedule)as they have another plan for us !!!!!!! mm . not sure what that means. i am only GUESSING that due to the problem DH had last month with struggling with the sample, they maybe don't want to put him thru unnessary trauma of doing it for test purposes only as they do already know his levels of sperm count ( which is usually vvvv good)
Will let you know the score tomorrow after i phone them.

*LIZ*, glad all went went well with 2nd injection and you managed to kesp DH out of the way.  . This is it now . you on the way and i     so much for you.

*P*, by the time you read this this your egg recovery will be over, and as i havent been thru it myself not sure what to say as have no way of knowing what it feels like  
I just hope and    it all went well for you and you got home quick and you will get a real good rest. Am thinking of you and hope fertilization is just the best for you.
Hope to hear from you soon as its alwats worrying when others are going through trauma.

Nite girls and chat tomoz

 
Tracexxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Just checking in to see if you got through to ARI today re yesterdays phone message.  Interesting to hear what they had to say.

Having reflexology tnight.  Let you know how it goes.

be back later

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi guys,  Im such an idot for panicing

well, tonight i will be able to sleep.

Spoke to ARI today and all panic over.

The IUI team had contacted IVF to explain DH had problems with producing the sample and to save putting him through more trauma , he doesn't have to do the sample on the IVF app day next week. They explained after we have the app and get screened and have our scehule in place DH will then at a later date then have to do a sample and they will freeze. ( we do the hotel thing on that date again).
so on the day when they do the embryo transfer and DH can't produce we will have back up and have the frozen sample. He will probably then still try and do fresh sample, but at least if the pressure is too much we will the frozen.
They can't freeze until we have all the results of the screening back...
so hey ho as you can imagine we so delighted with this plan   

 happy happy days.

they are sooo good at ARI and just love them all for all the care.

*P, *have been thinking of you all day and hope ou got thru the egg recovery as best you cud. Hope to hear from you soon

*Liz, *hows the injecting going, hope the reflexology went good and you managed to relax. How you feeling,,,, Any obvious side effects yet. Been thinking of you today too. is DH supporting you?
I have bought a digital test n ebay so will test early but like i said before don't hold out too much hope so am focusing on next Thursday for day 1 of IVF.
Turns out ok for me as i can lean on for support as i will be 2 weeks behind everything you do. 

lets hope we will have triple celebration in next 11 weeks between 3 of us      

speak soon guys

love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Glad to hear everything ok after phone call. Did you ask if you could start on 21 of cycle, as your appointment is on day 1? Brilliant news if you can.

Reflexology good, tell you more about it tomorrow, too tired tonight.

Bled a little after injection tonight at point of entry but nothing major!

*P-*Hope everything went smoothly today. Hope you feel ok. looking forward to hearing from you.

Bye for now

liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi guys,

having a nice relaxing afternoon as took 1/2 day at work today so could catch up with myself. Am feeling ok, and looking forward to DH coming home tomoz for the weekend. It said on TV sat is meant to be hottest day of year so heres hoping, just gonna bask in all the rays and enjoy it.

Not much news really today only that i am 1 day closer to testing. I got the digital test in post today so it is sitting and waiting, though if like the last 2 IUI i already knew by my body, but i still insisted on torturing myself to see the BFN !!!!!  and wil the same torture again nxt week !!!!!!!

*Liz, *hope you having a good day. and not i didn't ask about day 21 etc. will just wait for next week and see what they say

*P,* still thinking of you and hope you are ok  . Not sure how long you have to wait for transfer, is it 3/4/5 days?
It will be a hard few days so my love and thoughts with you

Love Tracexx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Hope everyone is well. I'm very tired tonight, tough day at work, however I'm fine and tomorrow is *FRIDAY!!!! *Post again tomorrow

Bye
liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi girlies,   
weekend, wohoooooo. DH home so be barbie time. yeeeeeeeeeeee  

hope to something tomorrow if weather is good, nice and hot and sunny we hoping.

no news really, just the same and wishing the days away for test day

hope you are both well, and getting through the days as best you can

love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

This time next week i'll be on *HOLIDAY!!!!!!!!  FOR 6 WEEKS!!!!!!!  HAPPY DAYS!!!!!  HIP HIP *
*HORAY!!!!!!   *

*TO USE TRACEY's FAVOURITE CATCHPHRASE *
*I'M EXCITED  *

_P- Desperatly hope everything has gone and is continuing to go well for you  looking forward to hearing your news soon._

_Tracey - Hope you and DH have a fab weekend. Treat it like a little holiday  _

_Night_

_Liz_


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,

sooooooo IMPRESSED YOUR EXCITED. im EXCITED too cos you are  
had a FANTASTIC day, Had a very very long on beach, had coffee and scones, walked more and now we shattered  

so be beddy byes very soon.
think    may be en route. No surprises there though. so roll on Thursday

P, hope you are ok, thinking of you   

Nite all 

trace
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace
Glad you have had a nice day, I have too.  Very tired so just chilled out, but just back from lovely walk with DH and Suzzie.  We have to go out late at the moment as she is in season, so we have to protect her from the boys!  

Sorry to hear you think    is on the way.  Me too! Trust me I am not looking forward to it, the last few have been really painful and GP has not prescribed stronger painkillers as she does not feel it is advisable for me take them while im taking the injections.

Anyway going back to you, next thursday isn't far away.  Let's hope and    it will be a  real turning point for the better.


Hi P - Hope all is well


Away to bed now  

Chat tomorrow

Liz


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi Guys sorry to be absent for a while it has been one hell of a few days.

Got 15 eggs on Wednesday and 14 of the fertalised (total opposite from last time which saw no fertilisation at all).  However felt unwell on Thursday night and woke up in the early hours of friday in severe pain.  I thought it was trapped wind but when i didn't feel any better on Friday afternoon Aberdeen sent me to Raigmore and it turns out I have mild OHSS.  I had to stay in over night and they cancelled my egg transfer yesterday because a) there was no way I could have sat in a car for 2 hours or even the train and b) they thought it was too much of a risk.

We have to wait until tomorrow morning for the embriologist (sp) to call to see if there is anything left for us to go through for.  There might be but they would have preferred to transfer two yesterday but it was too much of a risk to my health.

We both feel totally numb and although the staff in Raigmore were very understanding I had a bit of an argument with the registrar about them keeping me in overnight as I was so worried about my husband.  However we are trying to stay level headed about it not be too negative or let ourselves get too hopeful either.

One thing Aberdeen did say though is that if none of my embys survive until tomorrow then they probably wouldn't have survived after transfer - in some ways that may help us.

Sorry to be so depressing but thanks for the chance to write this down.  Don't have family support and have told very few of our friends so this is helping 

Px


----------



## Bethliz

Hi P

What a whirlwind of a few days!  The mix of emotions you and DH must have had must have been huge!  15 eggs, 14 fertilised, wow!!!That has to be positive, especially after your last experience.  

I think it is very likely that some will survive so please try to stay positive  , I appreciate the wait till tomorrow will be very difficult. 

Will be thinking of you and  for good news every step of the way.  Keep in mind what aberdeen said, any embies that do not survive are unlikely to result in a pregnancy so perhaps the ones they do implant(     that this happens) have a far greater chance of success.

Hope I have  written something that brings you some comfort.  Whatever happens both tracey and I will be hear to offer support.

Sending you lots and lots of  and   

Take care, we'll hear from you when you feel ready.


Good Luck for tomorrow

   

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

P,  
sending you all my love and  . you.ve had  a real real hard few days.
Can't possibly imagine how yiu feeling as i haven't done the course of IVF yet. fantastic, getting 15 eggs, that is such a huge positive. And i  know between today and tomoorow will be a vvvvvv long wait, threr is still hope in sight. the fat boy ain't sang yet. if you can, keep as positive as you both can. i will be       for you in the next 24 hours and am praying you post good news tomorrow. 
I am also sending a big   to your DH as i know he will need it just as much as you. i don't think we give enough credit to our partners/husbands etc on how they are feeling and how they cope.must be torture for them to deal with what you going through and dealing with themselves too.

All i can say is that i will always be here for you and liz and support is what we need.

I live in Inverness and i mean this from heart if you want a chat, to gather your head or just to rant , i am here and i will be more than happy to meet up with you. My door always open so PLEASE, if you need me i am here.

Hoping to hear from you soon

thinking of you 
Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz.

hpe you had a good day and you in less pain now. How does AF work when you do IVF. is it normal for you to be a lot of pain and is it because your on the injections that give you the pain. Sorry to sound thick , but will be handy to know for when i start.

Had anothe fab day, went for another long walk and then had family here for a BBQ ( in the rain )  
Luckily it didnt last vry long and well enjoyed it, needless to say i am once again knackered. My lovely dad likes to take the lead in the cooking so we just let him, and we all had agreat day.

DH off again tomorrow, but will see him wednesday when i go to Aberdeen and will stay with me bruv again and then the big day on Thursday. am    we get to start straight away and not have to wait another month. AF is due on Thursday so heres hoping.

lots of  and hope DH is coping so far.
Thats a week of injections for you already . *EXCITING LIZ  *

*Trace x*


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Not in any pain yet, just tell tale bloating feeling, but will be as soon as AF starts for at least 2 or 3 days, UNLESS, injections make a difference, I hope they so as I will be very sore and grumpy   if they don't.  The only relief I have had for the last few months has been a hot water bottle, painkillers from GP + paracetamol have made no difference whatsoever  

You can expect to have AF while on down reg injections, although it is not a garauntee you will, but after that you won't have any more until dreaded BFN if it happens   so lets hope and   you, P and I don't have any AF for a very, very, very long time after July. 

Had a fairly quiet day, watched England being beaten! glad you are having such lovely weekends with DH, especially when he is away all week.  Never mind, you'll see plenty of each other next week.

Must go, have some work to do for tomorrow.

 Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

Hope you have had a good day.  We were out all day on school trip, went well but totally exhausted!  

Hi P
You have been in my thoughts all day.  I so hope and   that you got good news today and things have gone smoothly.

Sending lots of   &  &   

Take care
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

Didn't hear from you yesterday.  Hope everything is ok!  Perhaps somewhere over the  our dreams are just waiting to come true in 2010!

Take care  

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

Sorry didn't post last night, finished work late, got home, then a apal came round for coffee and i had no energy left so colapsed in bed about 10pm. Not that late but was so exhausted afetr such a busy weekend and think all the walking done be in. Bonus though as since last Monday have lost 2 pounds!!   
I do walk home every day from work which is about 4 miles so it is justified to lose something.
    Yet, but the ***** is on the way as have that belly feeling she is lurking about!!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz,

didn't mean to post that so soon as wasn't finished, so here i am again.

If AF not here tomorrow i will HAVE to test as our app is on Thursday ( just in case you had forgotten !!!!!) Don't think i'll be needing to test though as  will have shown her ugly face by then i guess.   

and guess what Liz,         

*AM SO EXCITED !!*

Hope you are too !!!!!!!

Will chat later and give an update on  .
Hope you feeling good and injections going ok.

*P,* heres hoping all in your favour at the mo. I am hoping that you have fantastic news for us.    
Hear from you when your ready,
Thinking of you today xxxxxx


Love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,

Good Luck for Thursday, will be keeping my fingers crossed you get to start IVF very shortly if you need to.

P - Hoping you received good news the other day, everything has gone well since and you are now able to find some time to relax. If things haven't gone as planned, always remember Trace and I are hear any time day or night to offer help and support.

Take care both of you 

Too tired to give you any of my news, to be honest I don't really have any, I'll be much more chatty after friday, *that's for sure!!!  *

Ta ra

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there  

Not much news either from me. got loads of pains etc and all the usual horrible stuff that  brings but she not here yet , though think by time i wake up in the morn it will be there..........   

never mind, i am now all packed and ready for Aberdeen tomorrow to see my bruv, catch up with my wee nephew and then    IVF day. sooooooooo EXCITED!!!!!!!!!!!

i wont have access to computer tomorrow so will post all te news on Thursady when i gat back.

*Liz, *hope all ok and going as planned for you
 
*P, *hope you holding up, and as Liz said here for you always 

nite all and speak on Thursday

 
Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

Got two blastos put back in on Monday afternoon and a long list of things I can't do.  Spent yesterday with my feet up and am not totally bored.

Have no idea what to expect but keeping fingers crossed.  Have a total panic everytime I go to the loo though!!!!

Hope you are all well and thanks for your support

Speak soon 

P


----------



## tkbearlowey

Oh P,

soo happy for you and glad yoo got two. Now is the very worrying time, just do as they say and if it means do nothing, do it.
Be worth it in long run.  

This is it for me too,    arrived through the night, as expected!!!!!!!!!!!!! So morrow is our IVF app so will be hoping and    this will be our 1.

So so happy for you.  

Love Trace
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Brilliant news P- Two blastos what a result, I'm a little surprised though as we were told at introduction meeting that they only ever implant 1 on day 5. Would therefore be interested to hear how that came about as it may be very useful when it comes to discussing and making the decision about transfers in a few weeks time. *RELAX RELAX RELAX!!!*

Hi Trace
Best of luck for tomorrow

Liz


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

Thanks guys, got 2 because they were splitting more slowly than they thought, one was nearly fulll blasto and one had the potential to go - they just think that will give us the best chance.  I'm not totally comforatable with having two put back because of the risk of mulitples and all the other things but hey beggars can't be choosers.

Other than the OHSS I'm fairly relaxed about the whole thing - I've just got to let nature take its course now although I could kill for a cup of coffee and a prawn sarnie   

I hope you're appointment goes well and fingers crossed there is light at the end of the tunnel for all of us

Px


----------



## tkbearlowey

wohooooooooooooooooo. so happy..
we on the flare up regime....................... very high doses and short down reg all cos of my age as  FSH....



anyway, am shattered. so will post you more on Saturday as am going out with  girls from work tomorrow night for tea.  xxxxxxxxxx

speak soon

T xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Great news Trace- sooooooooooooo happy for you!!!!!  

Take Care

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz & P,

well, no news from me really other than still being EXCITED. Wenr to see Jenni, IVF midwife here at Raigmore for a wee chat, its always helps as she is so lovely.

So off out tonight with girls from work on a a leaving do and will have a couple of glasses of wine as only have about 16 more days before i officialy start IVF.
Will have 1 for you P, in advance  as we have to look positive.And 1 for you Liz as will get your dream too very soon.

So will catch up tomoz night 
Love always

T xxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi liz & p,

had a fab night last night. magic as treated it as my last night oot on the town before i start IVF and then won't be able to drink for 9 months as will be pregnant !!  ( hopefully )

so was really great, so here i am now back to the non alcohlic BECKS which i may add i am quite enjoying as does taste much the same a becks with alcohol..

had a lovely day, coffee with a pal and then coffee with mum and sis and CHLOE. she is just sooooo sooooo beautiful.

Then had bbq in the wind       . ha ha 

Hope you all had great weekend so far and speak to you soon

Trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace & P

*On holiday at last!!!!!  *Boy was I needing it! Went to bed at 11pm last night, next thing I knew it was 11:25am this morning!! The sore throat and earache that I have been suffering from all week are miles better, thankfully, I think the cause of them must have been sheer exhaustion!

Anyway Trace I'm glad you had a great night out. Have you an idea of when your egg collection will be?

Hi P
Hope you are finding lots of time to relax to give those precious embies a great chance to embed.

Take care

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace & P

Hope you are both well.  Just letting you know I am going down to visit my parents in the Borders tomorrow.  I will have access to a computer but may not have too much time to use it so if you don't hear from me don't worry.  I'll be back home on Friday or Saturday.  Won't be home for long though as I have an appointment on Tues 13th in Aberdeen. As it is at 10:00am plan to go to Abdn on Mon 12th.  Going to drive to Inverness then take the train later on in the day.

Had better go & finish packing

Take care both of you  

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi Liz & P,

P,  hope all going as expected for you.    and    to you and am hoping yo relaxing and doing as your told !! 

Liz,  hope all your injections going well too and not too may side affects.

AFM, had a great weekend with DH and went to Bnaff & Macduff today, had lunch and had fun. Feeling much the same, just waiting to start my pills. am not sure when egg recovery is, maybe beginning September i am guessing. they said they would expect me to produce 4 - 6 eggs and hope to transfer 2 embbies if we are blessed to get that far.
  
 

trace xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace & P

Down in the borders at parents house, so nice to get some time away before the main part of tx begins.  My neice was a flower girl at annual winsdon maid ceremony(fate event in Dunns) this evening so we all went to see her.  She was lovely, she was dressed in a beautiful white dress and she felt like she was a princess.(pretty special when you are 6 years old!)

Hope you are both well.  I am going to go to bed now as I have had a very long day, got on train at 7:30am, just under 4 hours to get to Glasgow, how ridiculous is that we can get there in just over 2 by car!

Catch up soon

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi P &  Liz,

Had a very normal busy day at work, and just catching up with the internet tonight and getting me time as DH gone back to Edinburgh again till Friday ( he at college there P, for 9 weeks )

Not much to report other than wondering how crazy is it to have to go on the pill for 3 weeks!!!! while on IVF. crazy eh!!!!
Well thats what i have to do when AF arrives on 26th July. Go on the pill for 3 weeks and then 10 days of injections and then ER so it is quite different to IVF you doing Liz.
Anyway we are going along with everything ARI say as they are the experts.

P  , Hope all is as should be for you, sending you    and lots of       and    and  

Love trace xx


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Hi,

Sadly I started bleeding yesterday, wasn't much at first and aberdeen told me to keep going but over night its become pretty obvious things haven't worked out so although I've still got to take the test at the weekend it looks like its game over for me.

Wishing you all the best 

Px


----------



## tkbearlowey

P,
    

Not good news. I actaully cried when i read this as i have been thinking of you so much and i had such high hopes for you.
Not sure if anything i say will make any difference on how you feel, sure it won't.
Only that I am here for you ( as is Liz ), and if i can do anything for you i am here. If you even wanted a chat , just say and i will give you my phone number. I doubt you will want to chat much ( through tears ), although with some it does help some folk. Someone to listen to may help your broken heart.
I am hoping maybe you have a plan for what you are going to do now.

Much love

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi P

So sorry to hear your news  I'm guessing you didn't quite get to this stage last year as your eggs didn't fertilise, so it would have been a different set of emotions you would have gone through.  I don't suppose these words will be much comfort at the moment but take some hope from the fact that you did get this far and it therefore means you can get here again, and hopefully all the way!  Have you got any frozen embryos?  If so you won't need to wait too long to try again.  Nothing prepared me last year for the 1st BFN, as I thought the IVF had worked.  All the signs my body were giving me made me think this and it came as a huge, devestating shock.  My FET was a different story altogether as a few days after FET I got really bad cramps and knew I was pretty certain it had failed.  I held on to a tiny glimmer of hope that because 2 embryos had been implanted perhaps only 1  had failed but I knew in my heart of hearts that this was not the case.  Having a little time to prepare for the worst certainly helped me deal with it but many tears were shed when fears became reality.

One thing I have found is that time helps to heal.  Although I have had to wait 7 months between FET and the start of my NHS treatment and at times it has been unbearable and felt excrusiatingly long I am in a way glad this wait was forced upon me as I now feel stronger and better prepared mentally for whatever lies ahead.  

Hope you and DH are able to spend lots of time together just now and give each other lots of   and support.

Speak to you soon

Take care
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

P & Liz

   

Trace xx


----------



## rabbitintheheadlights

Thanks guys,  We've had a pretty hidieous 24hours, DH is devestated, I woke up in the middle of the night and he was in the en-suite crying.  I have no idea what we're going to do next.  This sounds mad but we're putting the house on the market and downsizing - if we are going to be childless we'd be as well having some money to have some fun !!!!!  

I am trying to take some comfort in that we got this far but I feel we need some answers and are not going to settle for 'unexplained for much longer

Take care and thanks again

Px


----------



## Bethliz

Hi P

Thinking of you both, at the moment you have to pull strength from each other.  Spend lots of time talking and let each other know how you feel, together you will get through this.

My advice would be to take time and don't rush to make any major decisions.  Do you have any frozen embryos?  Hopefully you do but if you don't then I think you still have another shot on the NHS.  As far as I am aware you get three shots on the NHS is you haven't had any private treatment.  You got so much further this time than last, remember that and try to use it to build the strength to go through this one more time, it is undoubtably one of the hardest things to do but the possible reward at the end is a lifetime of happiness.  

Also remember there are other options.  If IVF doesn't work for us we plan to adopt.  I am adopted myself so adopting for us is a wonderful option.  We would have started the adoption process immediatly and not even tried IVF if it didn't take so long to go through the process.  

Take one day at  atime for now.  As I said yesterday I believe time helps to heel.

Look after yourself

Love Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi P

Lots and lots of strength will be the main ingredient to get through the next few days/weeks/months. You may not think but all us fertility women are the strongest there are as takes some guts to go through this.
As i haven't have to go through what your going through ( and fingers crossed i never have to), i have no idea the exent of your pain, but please believe me i am thinking of you.  

Like Liz said, being together and getting each other through this is what you have to do.

When we had our 1st IUI, which i know is nothiing really compared to IVF in the scale of things, and it was a BFN, nothing prepared me for how i felt. truely awful it was but we didn't have to wait long for next 1 as we got 3 on flowing months and now that has been BFN , again we are straight on to , but now i know this is where the big pain may begin.  
  
We are here if you need us. xxxxxxxxxxxx

I hope you can try IVF again, do you still have a NHS go left?

LIZ... hope you ok, seems you are which is great

Love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there

Just wandering if anyone would like to meet up for a coffee or light lunch on Monday.  I am coming to inverness to get on a train at 15:20 to aberdeen.  I know this is very short notice so I'm guessing everyone will probably be busy but just thought I'd ask just in case.  

Hi P - Hope you and DH are feeling a little better.  All my thoughts are with you  

Hi Trace, as I said on other post, sorted out the problem I had this morning, hope you are well.

Take care everyone

Bye for now
Bethliz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi guys,

Liz.... hope you had a good hol and look forward to getting home to Suzi and DH

P..... sending you lots of   and you dragging yourself through the dark days. here for you and thinking of you and DH. Must remeber his feelings too.

Going to the doc tomorrow to get the PILL!!!!!!!!!!!!! crazy eh, buts its the 1st day of IVF, so very excited

Love always

Trace xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi folks,

have a good weekend ( as good as possible for you P)

am just waiting for DH to come home and then going to a mates tonite for a couple of drinks. Only got this weekend left and then no more wine for e as will on the IVF road.

Was annoyed today as went to Doc to get my prescription for the pill and ARI have not yet written to say i will be needing this, so walked 40 mins and then another 20 mins to get to work and the doc was running late to be told this. OH i was mad. Never mind had a good chat with my lovely doc and she will contact them and get it sorted. Lucky i don't need for another 12 days or so GRR annoying though.

Anyway, going to my ums tomorrow and will see CHLOE so thats a massive bonus.

And another thing that got my grate today, was whan i was on way home must have seen about 100 pregnant women!!!!!!!!!!!! not what i need to see just now.

    

Take care and chat soon

Trace
xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

Mum and Dad took me out for a meal tonight to a fish restraunt, imouth has lots of these! had lovely lemon sole and chips, tomorrow or sunday I will go out for a meal with DH to celebrate our wedding anniversary and on Monday I have arranged to meet up with an old school friend in Aberdeen for an evening meal, so much for the healthy diet I should be having right now due to IVF treatment!!!!!

Hi P - Hope you and DH are finding each day just a little bit easier than the one before, take care   

Hi Trace, how annoying about your doctor not having the relevant info to give you your perscription, a bit like my FSH blood test results, I am seriously hoping they have found them by the time I get there on Tuesday, they had no record of it the last time I was there and the blood had definatly been sent to them.  Hope your GP is able to sort it out.  By the way I keep meaning to say I think all this walking you are doing is brilliant   Well done, you are setting a good example to us all, when I get back to fort hopefully Suzzie will be out of season and I can go on long walks with her.  I think my ear is aok now so I'll try to go swimming most days as well.

Hope you have loads of fun with Chloe tomorrow  

Anyway better go and finish my packing, can't wait to see DH and Suzzie tomorrow.  There will be lots of    and   for both of them!!!!

Take care

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi guys,

 

P... Just to say thinking of you and hoping you are getting thru the days as best you possibly can.. be there for each other

Liz..... You  are being spoilt eh, my your mum and dad and rightfully so. Hope  you get some nice quality time with DH too   . Have fun 

Had a great day at mum and dad.s and was so fab to see Chloe. She is really  really beautiful and has started to smile quite a lot now and tell stories.
Was trying to explain to my mum about the 1st step of our IVF is to go on the pill, and boy was it hard work!!   Gerr, took me ages to explain the reasons why and how it will work. I think i got through to her eventually.
DH did the garden when we got back, i cooked tea and now chilling out with apple juice!!!!!
Have tried lots of different drinks, i just love cranberry juice but plays havoc with my bowels so have had to leave that. Fizzt flaoufred water, J20, water, ginger ale, ginger beer. 
What do you drink ?? think i need some ideas to drink something different for a change.

have a lovey nite all

  will take DH on a nice long walk tomorrow. I do feel a lot better with all the walking and much healthier with all the fresh air. I haven,t lost much weight which is ok, as i am happy to feel better about my well being.

 

Trace

xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

Its nice to be home.  Lots of    &    all round!  Too tired to go out for a meal last night, boy is that 4 hour train journey from glasgow to fort boring, beautiful scenery it can not be denied but after a while all you want to do is get off. Thankfully the train was in a much better condition than the one I got on to go down so that made the journey more pleasent.  We would also like to go for a long walk today but as usual the weather is looking pretty unpredictable.  It was pouring this morning.  Has stopped now but the question is for how long!  Anyway must catch up with some washing etc before I head off again tomorrow, what a hectic life I seem to be living right now, only going to be away for one night thankfully!  Scarey thought,egg collection might be just over 2 weeks away!  I'm not surprised your mum took a while to comprehend going on the pill, I was very surprised too!
It must be amazing to see baby Chloe smiling   Have a lovely day.  Determind to go swimming today if I don't get out walking.

Speak soon
Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi P,

Hope you don't mind me barging in, but I just wanted to say how sorry I was to read your posts & that things didn't work out for you.  I'm pretty new to FF, but have been chatting to Trace & Liz on the 'Bring it on' thread, so just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you & your DH.  Like Trace, I also live in Inverness so am here if you need someone to talk too as well.

Take care of each other & sending you lots of  

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi folks,

Wow    this is impressive, we are now a group of 4. Feels great.

Liz.. gald you got back in 1 piece and maneged to catch up your DH. wish you all the very best for Tuesday and hope everything is as should be, I didn't think egg collection was to be that soon. i will      so much for that you get your dream   . 

P.. thinking of you and DH and i am here for you   

K,  you have had a busy weekend so be kind to yorself and a bi  t of gentle excercise.Och we have so much to contend with and then we have to excercise!! what a life eh.
Hope you enjoying DH being home and find time foreach other   
Let me know if you fancy meeting up sometime soon as would be lovely to have a chat with you since we both live here.

AFM... i was thinking and i worked it out that this cycle is the 1st one in nearly 3 years i am not body watching... no preggie tests, no ovulation testing, no waiting for   no IUI, no lying with legs in air after   , no looking for sore boobs, feeling sick. NONE OF IT for 1 cycle... does feel good
and the weid thing of all of it is, i am looking foward to my AF as it then means i will be on day 1 of IVF 
     EXCITING............xxxxxxxxxxxx


have a good week and chat tomorrow

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Just watched world cup final.  Glad Spain won as Holand were too rough with their tackles.  Anyway off to Aberdeen tomorrow but appointment isn't until Tuesday, won't have access to computer tomorrow night so I'll post when I get home on Tuesday to let you know how I have gor on, hopefully everything will be fine!  They say you have to take down reg for 18 days, by the time tues comes I will have had 22 injections so  surelly that will be enough!  Went swimming as planned today and I have done quite a few jobs around the house, including 1 1/2hours of ironing! so I'm quite pleased with myself!

Hi K - Glad to hear you had a lovely weekend and your mum enjoyed herself, 80 is a very special birthday.

Hi Trace, Glad you will have one AF where you don't have to think about anything except getting it over with and moving forward in a positive way.

Hi P, Always in my thoughts just now,  although I don't live in Inverness I hope I can still be a source of friendship and support through FF.  

Take care, hello to everyone's DHs as well, we mustn't forget about them, they are all so wonderful putting up with all us emotional women!

Speak Tuesday

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Watched world cup final as well & can't believe what a dirty game Holland played.  I love Spanish football so wanted them to win from the beginning & they so deserved it. Well looks the sun is going to be spending another day hiding today!!  Heading up north today & staying with my Mam tonight, so that will be a nice we break.  Must start filling in my forms tomorrow for GCRM, as have to take them with us on our 1st appt, which I'm sure will be here before we know it   

Trace, just going to take Molly for a walk today & think that will do for the   today!!   showed this morning that weight hasn't really changed, which is great considering I've not been watching what I ate over the w/end.  Me & DH are planning a nice relaxing week & depending on whether it's  , might even go camping for a few days.  Would love to meet up with you anytime at all.  Just let me know when would suit you. Isn't it funny to spend so long knowning all the signs & checking for them & then having a month where you want   to come   Bring on the IVF    

Liz, bet you can't wait to find out how long til egg recovery.  I remember that I had to go back to ARI a few times for scans to check size of follicles before egg recovery but it's all good    & as you would say Trace, so EXCITING    Can't wait to hear how you've got on & hopefully next time you're heading through to ARI we'll be able to meet up.

P, thinking of you too   

Have a good day everyone

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

P,

Thinking of you really hoping that you are ok and getting thru the days. Much love   

Liz,

Can't wait to hear from you tomorrow night and    it is good news. are you still coming through 21st July or has that date changed. Hear from you tomorrow

K, put your message on your thread

  

Trace
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hope you all well today.

I am annoyed!!! put a load o washing out this morning and now hammering with rain and it all jeans and heavy like stuff!!! GRRR









On the positive side i am feeling very happy.















What a difference not body watching is !! Only if it is for 1 cycle i really am realxed and enjoying it not caring where in my cycle i am.
Just







26th July will bring me my one and only dream.
















to you all and









P -- thoughts with you

Liz, thoughts also with you after your text. Hear from you later. Phone me if you want a chat too.

K -- guess you in the rain too if you in Inverness. Its really heavy eh. As you can from above thats how i feel today. Hope to hear from you soon and hope you an DH enjoying each other 

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone  ,

I can sympathise with your washing Trace, as I was out walking the dog & got absolutely drenched   Nothing a nice cup of tea & a change of clothes couldn't sort though!!

Liz, hope everything went well yesterday, been thinking about you and   everything is fine.  Will no doubt hear later on how it went.

P, also still thinking about you & hope you're ok & your DH as well.

Trace, glad you're enjoying not body watching   & lots of   &   for the 26th.

 to you all

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

K.

Liz cant make the 21st but i can, when are you free


Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Sorry I'm so late tonight, have not had a very good day, I'm totally exhausted so I'll give a very brief outline tonight &  fill u in with more details tomorrow.

Unfortunatly Bruserelin has not worked in the way it should   Instead of helping me it has caused a problem.  I have a cyst on my right ovary. So instead of starting stimulation tomorrow I have to continue to down reg and instead of going back to aberdeen week friday for scan I have to go to week today for a small operation to remove it   Hence I won't be coming to Inverness on Wednesday   I was so looking forward to meeting up!!!  Can anyone manage Monday as that is the day I will be travelling?

The 2 worst things about all this is A) the delay, I will no longer know the result before I go back to school   and B) Like your cathetar test K, the proceedure doesn't exactly sound very pleasent, they will give me some sedation but I was told it will be very light!  

In addition to all of this a bus cliped my wing mirror on the way home, i got such a fright,   I am OK so is my car, apart from needing a new wing mirror!

Sorry, i am feeling a bit sorry for myself and rambling on!  I so hope you have all had a better day than me!

Chat tomorrow

Take care  

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Another lovely summery day in Inverness  !!!!

Trace, can meet up with you on 21st.  Just let me know when & where.  Will be great to finally meet you  

Liz, what a disappointment for you but try & stay positive as once they've removed the cyst, then it'll be all go.  I can meet up with you on Mon (19th?), so just let me know when & where.  As with Trace, will be great to finally meet you as well  

Now, I had to have a small polyp removed before I started 1st IVF with ARI & because the dye thru my tubes was so awful, I asked if I could be knocked out when this happened, as I just felt so uptight about it.  I got this done in Raigmore & they were very good.  Also, when I did go to ARI & it came to EC, I explained to the Dr that I was very nervous & worried about it due to what I'd been thru with the dye.  They were very good & whatever they gave me did the trick, as I can't remember a single thing about EC either time!!  Anyway, my poiint is, that you should feel able to ask them to give you something more than a light sedation if you're really worried.  I'm sure they will not have a problem with this & if it puts your mind at ease, it will be well worth it.  Just an thought, but remember you're the one going thru the treatment, so you need to feel at ease  

Isn't that typical with your car, it never rains but it pours - no pun intended with weather today  

Well, I had a very good night last night on FF & found a really useful thread about DE & GCRM/IVI Valencia. It was so good that I spent about 5 hours reading it all, hence why I never replied to you both last night.  Got lots of useful info about treatment & also travel & know it will be a big help for any questions I'll have once I start treatment.

Can't wait to meet you both next week   

Kxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

all,

K --  Thats graet you have found d new thread to give you lots of useful and helpful tips. I thought on this FF site you would  find somewhere to give you all the help you required and also you make pals with the girls going through the same as you. I just love this site and has helped me so much and most of all has kept me sane. It will great to meet up on 21st   . i have met Liz and i find it so lovely we all become pals through the same problem we all have, mostly through no fault of our own. This    is not good eh. I take it you won't be camping this week then.

1pm seems a good time to meet. Do you want to do a lite lunch since we watching our weight !!  grrrrrrrr. As i have no car meeting in town or somewhere like Simpsons or Howdens as like the garden places for a coffee and sandwich.Let me know as happy to go anywhere.

Liz----  after our chat last night, spent all nite thinking of you and    all will be ok for you next week. It also hightlighted to me that there are 100's of issues that crop along the road before you get to that   to find   , our dream. it really does scare me however it does not cloud my    too much. I am just spin to be here and get this chance. I am thinking of you DH too as he must be feeling this too though as we all know men don't always say  excatly how they feeling.

P ---- Thoughts with you. Hope you are dealing with life as best way possible and thoughts of you DH too.  

I will be online tonight , but tomorrow night i won't as going to Edinburgh to see DH at his college for the day. Ba a nice wee jaunt and will be back on Friday to catch up.
Nothing else new really with me, still enjoying my 1 month free of body watching   
1 more day closer to 26th so that excites me !!! youi know me, very excitable   

I AM OFFICALLY EXCITED xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Speak later

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Trace,

1pm & lite lunch sounds perfect    I've got car, so can meet wherever is easiest for you, so exciting (you've got me at it now)!!!  It is good to have found the other thread & also feel very lucky to have support here too, even if we're not all on same treatment, we are all on the same rollercoaster ride looking for our dreams to come true    That's really nice you're going down to see DH, hope you have a lovely time.

P, thinking of you & DH & hopefully will get the chance to meet up with you one day too  

Liz, am sure your head is probably spinning today now you've got this extra hurdle to get over.  Hopefully you & DH are enjoying lots of   & also Suzzie as well  

Lots of   &   to us all

K
xx

P.S. You're right Trace, won't be doing any camping at all this week, but will have lots of lovely time together with Molly instead


----------



## Bethliz

Hello, how do you all do?

Thanks everyone for all these kind words and support, poor DH had no knowledge of what was happening when the hospital phoned yesterday afternoon as I had decided to come home and tell him about it properly face to face.  The hospital got there before me so it was a bit of a shock for him to say the least  

Feel much better today as I had 5 or 6 really important questions I needed answers to and I phoned ARI today, spoke to a lovely nurse called Anne and she answered  them all very clearly and calmly despite the fact I have never met her, amazing how they can tell you all you need to know just by reading my notes and getting up to speed that way!

The good news is they might not actually have to operate, it all depends whether the nasty 3cm cyst  is still there when they scan at 9:45am next Tuesday.  Apparently the Bruserelin might help to get rid of it, trust me this is the bit I can't get my head round, if the cyst has been caused by Bruserelin, it wasn't there before I started taking it, as I am assured they would have noticed it during my scan at initial appointment, then how on earth is it supposed to help get rid of it?  What else has caused it?? Can it seriously be a very unfortunate coincidence that it has just decided to turn up at the same time I started taking this medicineAnyway the basic question i asked was should i continue taking it and the answer was yes, I have to trust them they must know what they are doing.  the rest of my questions were fairly straightforward so I won't bother you with the details.

Anyway going back to where I started this post, if they don't have to operate, you all need to    for me, then my plan is to come back to inverness on Tuesday after scan, stay night at aunts and meet up with you guys on Wednesday.  As this is me possibly just being very optimistic, I think the best plan is for you 2 to decide where and when is going to be best for you guys and I'll just turn up, if I don't appear you'll know why, dreaded op   will have happened and I'm guessing socialising might not be top of my priority list!, going to bed with a nice hot chocolate might be a more sensible plan, what I will be doing is at some point making my way to invernes on the wednesday by train, where DH will meet me and drive me home.  Kristeen still be nice to meet up on Monday if you're up for it incase this is the scenario I find myself in.  Will post later and we can arrange details.

Going back to treatment, regardless of what happens to Tuesday we are now working to a schedual a week behind the one we were expecting, hopefully no longer, a hicup all of this is, thats all  , egg recovery expected to be sometime during 1st week of August, what a few weeks this is going to be if op goes ahead, 1st op, 2nd egg recovery, 3rd embryo transfer all in the space of 2-3 weeks, some summer holiday this is turning out to be eh!  I genuinly didn't think this summer would be any worse than last, on a par yes but not worse!  

Anyway, thats me Kristeen sounds like you found a great thread last night,

Trace, I know its hard but you just have to be patient, your time is coming

P - Hope you are keeping well and look forward to hearing from you soon

    Positive thoughts and energy, that is what we all need right now

I'll come back on FF tonight to see what everyone's up to

Take care  

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi just me again, forgot to mention I think Suzzie knows that Mummy is a bit stressed as she is being very good.  When I took her for a walk last night, which did me the world of good, fresh air, time to think and Suzzie to keep me amused with all her antics, she came back to me immediatly as soon as i called her every time, usually she finishes her chase of the ducks and rabbits before she comes! Today she is just lying quietly beside me, letting me sit and stroke her,I find that so relaxing and theraputic, even more so than reflexology! although I like that too, have had to cancel my planned session for next week as my schedual has changed completly due to change of appointments at ARI.  At least I don't have to be at Raigmore for 8:30qm net wed, if they want blood they can take it at aberdeen on Tuesday!

Sorry I am definatly rambling on today, there are 101 things around the house I could/should be doing.  Had a very productive morning got lots of paperwork and banking done, should have new wing mirror by 2:30pm tomorrow, so quite pleased with myself that I got all of that organised  

My plan to go out to school today got shelved completly!  Didn't fancy spending time in the building alone with the janitor who really doesn't like me and I would have found it very difficult to focus on the jobs I needed to do anyway, definatly have more important things to think about today   Bit tired too which is hardly surprising as I didn't sleep very well last night, should do tonight though as all my questions have been answered.

Bye until tonight

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

am so annoyed as just did a long post and it disappeared so this will be short as raging!!

P;; thoughts with you   

Liz-- will post better on Friday. Glad you got sense wih ARI and will chat more on Friday

K-- How about we meet at Morrisons car park by front door at 1pm ( be wearing yellow jackat) and we could go to Simpsons.

Sorry for short post but can't type again what i had writtena as too long.

Wont be on tomorrow as off to Edinburgh to see DH so catch up proper on Friday

Love Trace
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Liz, what a time you've had of it, no wonder you're feeling tired.  That's great that ARI were able to answer your questions & put your mind at rest.  I always found them very reassuring, no matter who I talked too.  Like you, I'm a bit   as to how the injections could cause the cyst & then make it disappear, but as long as it goes, that's the main thing    You really have had such a whirlwind & it ain't about to stop yet!!  Still, will all be worth it I'm sure & sending lots of   to you for the weeks ahead & of course plenty of  .  Would still love to meet up with you on Monday & then if you're able to make it Wed as well, it'll be a bonus.  Dogs are just the best & they can so sense how you're feeling.  We're very lucky to have our girls to look after us  

P, thinking of you too  

Trace, that sounds like a plan for Wed   & love Simpsons as well.  I'll look out for the yellow jacket & will wear my red raincoat - hope it's not  !!!!!

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi back again

Trace - Have a wonderful time in Edinburgh and I'll chat on Friday, hope you and DH have lots of time for    Might see you on Wed, all being well   but possibly not  

Kristeen, It may be reasuring for you to know that at GCRM I was completely unaware of anything that happened during egg recovery, sedation must have been good, on the other hand when I think about it, you don't need to go through that bit again, sorry!  Lets hope it will be the same for me on Tuesday in Aberdeen, if I have to go down that road.  Hopefully they will help you out with sedation for the cathetar test if you require it!
Have just about rearranged my whole weeks plans to fit tuesday in but will post tomorrow to make definate plans for meeting up on Monday. I do know that I plan to get 15:20 train to aberdeen.  Hopefully I'll be picking up a pair of glasses at specsavers sometime prior to that, other than that I'm open to suggestions as to where and when, don't know inverness that well so somewhere in town might be good just to make it easy for me to find.  Boy am I hoping I'll see you on both Monday & Wednesday, remember to    for me.

Away to book train tickets online right now, be in touch tomorrow, bye

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Liz,

I certainly will be   for you that everything goes really well next week & will also be good to give you   in person!!

Maybe the easiest thing is if I meet you at the railway station & we can then go somewhere in town.  I can come at anytime, so just whatever will suit you best.  Not sure what time you're arriving in Inverness, but we could either do lunch or an afternoon cuppa  

I must actually ask the girls on the other thread about the catheter test, as some of them will have had it.  Will definately ask for as much pain relief (if needed) as possible - I'm such a wimp!!!!!

Lots of       for next week

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kristeen,

Do you know that Scot Rail really do know how to make money  Last week I bought 2 singles as this was the cheapest option. FFor both tickets I stated eactly which train I would be taking for both journeys. I was very pleasently surprised with the total cost of £15 This time round I needed to buy an open return as I'm not sure what day or time I will be returning. Total cost *£40!!! I'm hopping mad  What a rip off!!!*

In addition to that my plans for today have been annoyingly changed due to a major traffic jam in fort william, don't know the cause, hope its not an accident, but all the traffic going in the direction of my school, which is 10 miles away seemed to be moving extremely slowly. Luckily I was able to go all the way round the roundabout and come home again  Yes it will be nice to spend the day at home with Suzzie  but I seriously had wanted to get some very boring jobs at school done and out the way before next week. Oh well I'll have to try again tomorrow.

I'll aim to arrive in Inverness around 11am, all dependent on how many caravans and slow moving tourists I get stuck behind along the way  , then I'll go to specsavers, that might take a while, they always seem to be busy, then I'll take my car to my Aunts & hopefully she will drop me back into town, all being well I should be free to do lunch around 12:30pm perhaps we should say 1pm to be on the safe side! Does that sound OK to you? meeting at the train station sounds like a good idea.

Hope the weather is improving for you in Inverness. Can't say its great here, showers on and off. How does DH like to spend his time off?They say every cloud has a silver lining. My DH has the last week in July and the 1st week in August off. Now that the egg recovery is not going to be until the 1st week of August it will mean that he can relax and enjoy his 1st week off, he will not need to run after me hand and foot, taking care of my every need, I'm sure he will appreciate that!

Better go and do some school work, not what I had intended to do but there are a few smaller jobs that I can tackle at home. Hope you get out for a nice walk with Molly later on. I plan to go out later with Suzzie, hopefully I'll also go for a swim.

Chat later, bye

liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Liz,

Scotrail are a total rip off!!!  No wonder you're really annoyed!  DH always gets the train down when he heads off & we manage to get the cheap tickets, thank goodness.  

I hate when you plan for something & then it just doesn't go the way you want it   At least you didn't get stuck in the traffic jam, whatever it was?!  Hopefully you'll have better luck tomorrow but am sure Suzzie was very happy to see Mam coming back home   

I've had a quiet day really & not done an awful lot.  Took Molly out around lunchtime & although it was spitting rain, it wasn't too bad.  The rain has stopped now but have a horrible feeling it isn't away for long!  Mind you, am sure you're used to rain with living in Fort William   

1pm on Monday is perfect. I'll just meet you at the station door & we can decide where to go from there.  It's really handy you can leave your car with your Aunt, but if that's ever not an option, you'll be more than welcome to leave it with me.

DH has been busy the last few months painting the garden fence & shed, but now that that's finished, he's spending his time golfing.  And of course walkies with Molly & me too   That's good your DH is off when you have EC & am sure he'll spoil you that week   

We're just going to visit some friends who are away on holiday on Sat, lucky things   

Have a nice evening & will catch up tomorrow

 xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kristeen,

i have never given my car a name before but I have one for it now, minnie mouse It used to be a dark cherry red and all the fittings were black. It is still cherry red and all the fittings bar one are black, can you guess which fitting is no longer black? I bet you have guessed correctly, the new wing mirror on the drivers side, it is now very light grey (almost white) *It looks ridiculous!!!!!* I will need to find some black spray paint, if you can buy such a thing in Fort  probably not  
As if I don't have enough to do at the moment!

If Suzzie was a cat she would have lost one of her 9 lives tonight! She went out for an extra long swim out on the loch, had she gone much further she could have got caught in strong tides. I had about 7 or 8 people, some of them kids trying to help me call her back, she eventually came out right round the other side of the loch, on a grassy bank below the railway line, by which time myself a very kind gentleman & his dog were walking along the wall of the railway track so she could see us and know where to come back to. She was in so much trouble. I didn't know whether to scold her or hug her, I was so pleased to see her unharmed, I went for the scolding option!  I of course during all of this had sent out an SOS call to DH to come and help and he suggested phoning 999 to get the lifeboat, I told him not to be silly, they wouldn't go out for a dog! DH turned up a few minutes after I had got her back, we threw her in his car and then went and thanked all the people who had tried to help. He took her home, I walked back to my own car practising my relaxation techniques that I had been told about during my reflexology session and came home. WHAT A NIGHT  Thank goodness I had no embryos inside me!

She is now sleeping peacefully no worse off for her adventure other than the fact she will be going on a different walk tomorrow, where swimming is not an option!!!! There will be no water in sight other than an odd puddle!

Hope you have had a lovely evening with your DH and friends. School for me tomorrow, no excuses!!!

Catch you later

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Liz,

I've never given a car a name before either!  It's funny, but we had to get a new side panel for our car this week.  The other panels are grey & the new one is black, but DH has spray painted it grey as well, so they'll all match.  Hopefully you'll manage to get some black spray paint for your mirror & if not in FW, am sure you'll get it here  

Oh my goodness, you must have been so worried about Suzzie    What a wee   she is & can well imagine you wouldn't have known whether to   or   when you got her back!!  I think it's safe to say you won't be allowing her near water for a very long time!!  Molly likes to swim as well, but doesn't go very far out thankfully.  It would certainly have put your relaxation techniques to the test, as you must have been going frantic!  Bet poor DH got a fright as well.  Good there were other people around & able to help out, as if you'd been all on your own, it would have been so much worse.

Had a nice evening & wishing we were off 0n  but we'll get that chance soon & as we've never been to Valencia before it will be so nice.  Weird to think we'll be having a holiday & fertility treatment at the same time?!

Had a good day today, even though it was another wet morning.  Had my acupuncture at 10, which was so relaxing & then met my best friend & we took the dogs for a lovely walk.  A pity we didn't live closer or we could have regular walks with Molly & Suzzie, altho Molly is a bit of a madam & much prefers the boys  

Me & DH have nothing much planned for the w/end, but after last w/end being so hectic, will be nice to just chill before he goes off next week.  Are you & DH doing anything?  Really looking forward to meeting you on Monday & having a proper  . I'll send you a personal message with my mobile number, just incase there's any changes.

Trace, hope you had a fantastic time with DH yesterday & had a safe journey home.  I take it DH will have come back with you for the w/end.

P. hope you're doing ok?

Loads of   to us all

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello,

Well finally got to school today and did some work!!  Thank goodness, want as much done as possible before I have to deal with next week and whatever happens next  

Mr Grumpy was there all day, the janitor who doesn't like me very much, but I just ignored him!  Only thought of that name today, makes me laugh  

My headteacher was also there, I wasn't planning on contacting her until after Tuesday when I should have a better idea about just how much of a delay this complication may cause  it will just be 1 week, but she asked how I was feeling and how was my treatment going so it made sense to tell her.  She was very nice and just asked me to keep her posted.  

Nothing planned for weekend, to be very quiet, probably going to be  anyway so might catch up with housework, try out my new iron and get some more school work done, not exactly what you would call a weekend to remember  Hope at least one of you has something more exciting happening.

Kristeen, 1pm outside WH Smith in railway station, how does that sound?  I'll also let you know my mobile number.  Trace, hopefully I'll see you on Wednesday     for good news on Tuesday.

Suzzie has had a quiet day, so that her mum can recover from yesterday.  I felt    after last nights ordeal!

Tracy - Hope you had a fab couple of days in Edinburgh, looking forward to hearing all your news

P- Take care, hope you are regaining strength and hope

Hope you all have a nice relaxing Friday evening, when I am working it is always my favourite time of the week.

Ta ra

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,   

feels like ive away for ages but only been 1 day. Quita e lot happened to you both with the day to day things that crop up...

AFM, had a lovely time in Edinburgh with DH and meeting up with his college pals and carers and tutors.
I eneded up taking 1 of the girls lovely lab ( retired guide dog) on to Portebllo beach and got soooo soaked right through to my knickers.I had nowhere to go for shelter as was rigt down in thee water.. just had to laugh as it was quite funny in the end. Bloody typical of that to happen to me.
We ahd an indian takeaway last night which was really lovely and a nice glass of white wine... make the most of it as after 26th it will be pineapple juice only.
I felt so lucky as 1 of the girls i met was blinded 20 years by her mental exhusband as he hired a hitman to throw acid over her and blinded her and she has since had 10 years of plastic surgery.. and she is such a lovely person and i just gelled with her staright away. and she doesnt even feeeel pity. just gets on with her life. And surpisingly she felt something for me and said that October was gonna be a good month for DH and me. Not sure what to take from that, but i have i have taken good   and also she said my left ovary was feeling good !!! mm .  stuff for me xx

My doc called me today and said she still has not recieved the letter from ARI with the letter fro my prescription for the pill.... Grrr . very mad as had my app at ARI 2 weeks ago. So will have to call them again on Monday as i have to have the prescription for 26th. On the positive side if they don't get it to my doc on time will go to see jenni at IVF clinic here and she will sort for me.  
only 9 more days before i start.. woopppee de doooooooooooooooo

look forward to meeting you both on wednesday.  xx

P, hoping you ok x  

LoveTrace xx


----------



## Bethliz

Great to have you back Tracy, Chat tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

I think I am suffering from my 1st proper hot flush, it is horrible!!!  I thought I had already had a couple as I have felt quite hot on occasion, but this is totally diferent.  However on the plus side it might mean that the bruseralin might be starting to work properly!!!     this is the case, tuesday might not turn out to be so bad after all!!!!


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Girls,

Can you believe a day without any rain - hurrah   It's really quite warm too, which is nice for all those people heading off to see Rod Stewart.  Me & DH just had a wee drive thru the town & quite funny to see people heading to the concert - lots of tartan!!!  Other than that, we had a very lazy time this morning & then took Molly for a walk to Rosemarkie beach, which was really nice.  Got my grass cut as well, so am intending on spending some of tomorrow in the garden weeding - what joy  

Liz, bet you're glad to have got to school yesterday, despite Mr Grumpy   & also good you had a chance to speak to your headteacher but am   that when you are at ARI on Tue, it will be nothing but good news.  Not so good with the hot flushes, but like you say, must mean the bruseralin is working. Got your PM thanx & have put your mobile no. in my phone.  1pm at WH Smith is perfect - so looking forward to it  

Trace, sounds like you'd a lovely time with DH in Edin, despite your unexpected shower on the beach   I think I remember reading about the woman who had the acid thrown in her face, it was such an awful thing.  People like that are amazing tho, how they don't feel sorry for themselves & just get on with life.  Wow, well roll on October & lots of   for that.  You must be so   with ARI that they still haven't sent your prescription.  Jenni is lovely isn't she, always liked going to see her & also Dr Caird as well.  Only 8 days left now for you   

Can't wait to see you both next week &   that the 3 of us will see each other on Wed.

Lots of    to you both & to you as well P.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Girls,

  your right k, no rain... woopdedoo.
had lovely day, went to town to meet my sis and wee Chloe, what a beautifil wee poppet she is, soo girly and soooo cute. just starting to smile more and has her own wee personality. so lovely to see my sis with her wee daugher after what she been through.  she got more than gold and she soo knows how lucky she is, though having her 1st daughter stillborn is not what would i call luck. she brings tears to my eyes just to look at her with Chloe. happy days ahead for her now    
then did a wee bit of shopping and then met DH and my mum and got bus to my mums and DH and myself tidied my dads garden up at the front< although he a full time gardener in his retitement he never has enuf time to do his own...Typical eh
i also bought some more solar lights for my garden and its looking so fab. DH rekons its more like blackpool11 Cheeky wee buggar.. its lovely  
dad took us home and now just relaxing..
Very much looking forward to meeting you on Wed k and hope that you can make it Liz. Be a real good  afternoon.

U poor thing Liz, hot flushes not soo good but anything is worth it to get your wee  

Got a busy day ahead tomorrow... ironing-- boring and a wee bit of housework ... got to be done though. DH will be in garden i hope so i can get on so hope for  

was wishing i was at Rod show tonite but at the time when went on sale was totally skint !!!! never mind, better things ahead for us all we hope     

Liz,   for you that all will go yo plan on Tuesday

and now girls we are all a day closer to a  

Love trace

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Very short message tonight as its late

Went swimming in morning and had a short shopping trip in town (all shopping trips in fort are short, there are hardly 
any shops!  )

Then spent afternoon franticly cleaning whole house as best friends parents in law were coming to visit all the way from India via London.  (Staying in London with best friend for 6 weeks, best friends DH wanted them to see Scotland so they landed on our doorstep!  Did me a massive favour as it forced me to do all the housework, my house is sparkingly clean which is a good thing as I may not feel like doing much after Tuesday.  Best friend is still in London as she can't get time off work  it would have been lovely to see her.  Anyway just got back from having Indian meal in town which was lovely but ate far too much!My  are bigger than my belly!  BFs mother in law doesn't speak any english so lots of sign language used!  FIL did speak english thankfully!

Hope everyone's well

Chat tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Can you believe 2 days in a row without any rain    Might be a bit much hoping for 3!!!  Got my garden all weeded today, so feeling very pleased with myself.

Trace, sounds like you had a lovely time yesterday with your family.  Your poor sister, sounds like she had a terrible time & am sure wee chloe is the apple of everyone's eye.  Am sure it won't be long before she has a wee cousin to play with     We can probably match you on the Blackpool effect garden, as went a bit overboard on our solar lights    Can't wait for Wed for a proper chat, bet the time will just fly past.

Liz, nothing like unexpected visitors to whizz round the housework   A pity your best friend couldn't have made it up as well.  So looking forward to tomorrow &   everything will be ok on Tue for you.  Like you say, at least know the house is all done you can just relax when you get home next week.

I must look thru our forms for GCRM before DH heads off on Wed, incase there's anything we need to sort out.  4 weeks Thursday & we'll be in Glasgow  

   to us all

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi galls,,, 

  agree with you k, how great to have no rain for 2 days. You sound like us, as we enjoy our garden so much. and i must admit it looks just great. Though we have decided that when we buy more plants (which we wil) we will put them in pots as its doubtful we will stay here for too long in the future as its only a 1 bedroom and    we will be needing more than that very soon  . we love this flat as had drive and front and back garden and its rented from 1 of my pals but we have to look ahead  . if we put any new plants in pots at least we can move then with us when we do move    .. i even stayed up later than norm last night to check out 2 more lights i bought... and guess what....   they looked just as i thought.. fantastic..spin

Today was i expected, ironing housework cooking but at least its all sparkling clean and i am satisfied and don't feel too guilty being on FF tonight. DH did the weeding and garden bits so happy all round
Then my dad  called me tonight and asked would i like to go to Eden Court on Tuesday night to see ' the wilders'. Never seen them , but fro USA and meant to be just fab. looks like they are abit of hillibille rock which i will love as love country western music etc so that is a big bonus. DH not jealous really !! jokingly he said, your mum makes you nice food for the week and you dad takes you out!!

Liz, as you will on the road tomorrow, sending you lots of     and praying all will go well on Tuesday and no pain involved. i look forward to hearing from you with good news. If you have time text me just to let me know you ok.
Sounds like you had a hard nite last night with communications !! Serious hard work, at least you had great food though..

K, yes you had better get those forms checked as you just never know what may crop up on it so better to be safe and do it in plenty time. it will be    great to know next time DH is home you will have your appointment.   
 

Hope Liz and yersel have a great    tomorrow and loom forward to meeting you on Wednesday and hope you Liz can make it too.

Nite girls   
ps  7 more days to go sooooo EXCITED.


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Hi Kristeen - Can't wait to meet you tomorrow

Hi Tracey - Will definatly text you on Tuesday as soon as I get a chance to let you know my news  that I'll be texting you to say I'll see you on Wednesday  

Night all

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi K,

hope you had good chat with Liz and you both got something from the chat.

So looking forward to meeting you on Wednesday and gettintg to know each other.

Had an ok day at work but have a really nasty spot on my chin which feels like a boulder. Spots there are a sure sign of AF , which i expect but hate these spots. Am going to see Jenni tomorrow as ARI have still not written to my doc  so still do not have the prescription for the pill. My doc, who is lovely, said in normal circumstances she would have done the presc without letter from ARI but she is unsure of what dose i will be on , which could be either 1, or 3 times a day and she said we cant take any chances of getting it wrong so am fully behind her on that. Now i know Jenni can prescribe it so hope she will do for me. My problem is as i have this spot i am scared i will get AF very early and have no pills to start which would be a massive issue so am playing my cards safe.. AF is due over weekend sometime but i know from experience as well as you do you can never be sure of anything with our body!!  

DH gone back to college today so back to just me which i quite enjoy to get me time. You quite lucky as you get that every 2 weeks.

Not long for you now, have you got those forms looked over yet!!

Sorry to rattle on but you are the 1 and only i can moan too. Hope you dont mind as need to get these feeling off my chest...

my lovely dad has asked me to go to Eden court with hime tomorrow so am looking forward to that and so   ooking forward to meeting you Wed. And lunch at Simspons...  , but as always will have to be good   

Nite 

Trace
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Trace,

Had a nice lunch yesterday with Liz &   she gets good news today.  We'd a good natter, but goodness knows what the couple at the table next to us thought!!!

Can't wait to meet you tomorrow for another good chat & I found out from Liz yesterday, that we have something else in common but will tell you what tomorrow  

That's really bad of ARI, as like you say, you want to be ready for taking the pill whenever, just incase AF comes early.  Jenni is just great though & at least you know she'll sort you out with what you need.  Bet you're getting so 'excited' about starting   Like you, I always get spots too  

Hope DH has a good week & yes, it is quite nice having the 2 weeks to myself!  I have my routine when DH is here & then another when he's away.  Also, I get sole control of the tv remote when he's away  

Had a good look at the forms & it all seems very straight forward, so will fill them in at the w/end.  We're in the process of getting gas central heating in the house at the moment, so everythings in a bit of an upheaval, but once it's all back to normal with get cracking with them.

Listen, if we can't moan & rattle on to each other, then who can we!!  It will work both ways, don't you worry about that  

Hope you have a lovely time with your Dad tonight at Eden Court.  Can't wait to hear all about it tomorrow & so excited about meeting you.  Maybe we can allow ourselves a wee cake at Simpsons (mind you, they don't do 'wee' cakes) as it's a special occasion  

See ya tomorrow

  

K
xx


----------



## muff0303

Hi Ladies, can we be a group of 5?  Been reading back....


I've posted on this thread before but not currently undergoing any more tx.  Was very lucky on my umpteenth attempt to get my wee darling.

Live in Inverness too  

Tracy (another one!!) xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone and a very special hello to Tracy 2!!!  This is going to be quite confusing but I'm sure we'll manage, what a beautiful photo of your little girl!  She is just beautiful.

Anyway just a short note tonight as I am totally whacked, what a day!  As I said in text, cyst removal was not as bad as I thought it would be.  They must definatly have knocked me out at some stage!!  The reason I say this is because I have no recollection of being taken back through to recovery and swapping beds!!!  

Once I got back home to my aunt's house I had some toast and then went to bed, woke up around three only because the phone rang and it was the hospital to tell me hormone levels are still too high!   and I am still to take bruserelin till Friday and then have another blood test.  Thankfully in Fort William!Surely now the cyst is gone it will be third time lucky  On the positive sidencyst is gone and the womb lining is now much thinner  Just one more hurdle to overcome before I can start menepur! I have given up trying to 2nd guess when egg recovery will now be because the simple answer is I have no idea and am just going to have to go with the flow, easier said than done  The one thing I am absolutly certain of is i am not going to have got to end of 2ww before I am due to go back to school  This is the hardest knock as the beginning of term is always the bussiest time of year and hassle that I sure do not need  

Sorry all me, me,me tonight I am being very selfish.  Tracy 1 - Hope you have had a fab night out with your dad, Kristeen, thanks for meeting me at lunch, it was funny to think about the people on the next table, we'll have to choose a more discreet location next time  
P- Hope time is healing and we will hear from you soon, Tracy 2 - Welcome once agian, Tracy 1 and Kristeen, have a greta time 2morrow, sorry I can't be with you  

I am definatly needing some  to cheer myself up tonight so I'm sharing it with you all.  Be back home tomorrow and will chat for longer

 alround

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all ( now 5 )

Welcome Tracy ( 2 ).your wee 1 is so lovely. Lucky u.She is so cute

k, c u tomorow as planned.
had great nite at eden court with  my dad. was magic

liz, chat soon and hope all is ok

nite 


trace


----------



## Sparrow17

The Famous Five  

Hi Tracy, good to hear from you & like the other 2, your wee one is just gorgeous    You certainly have been thru an awful lot to get your wee Lucy  

Trace, can't wait to meet you today & as it's   will defo be wearing my red raincoat   Glad you'd a nice time with your Dad last night as well.

Liz, am sure you can't wait to get home & at least the cyst is now gone.  I know how much you wanted to have everything happen while you were on your hols, but I think you're right not to try & guess when transfer &   will be, as it will just stress you out.  Hopefully you'll be able to get a few refloxology sessions to chill out &   that you get good results from your blood test on Fri.  Also very pleased for you that you can get it done in FW, as all the travelling takes it out of you too.  You don't need to apologise either, as that's exactly what been on here is all about - sharing the good & bad times.

Well, dropped DH off at the station this morning at half 5, so that's him away for the next 2 weeks    I've now got to go & clean up the house after getting our gas central heating finished yesterday, altho is wasn't nearly as messy as I thought.  And it means I'll work up a good appetite for SImpsons Trace    

P, hope you're ok & you know that we're all here for you if you need to talk   

Tracy, hope we can meet up with you & wee Lucy sometime.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Back home, drove myself from Inverness and was ok.  Still shattered.  I was totally convinced I would get a brilliant night sleep last night but the thounderous  pat pay to that.  It was unbelievable and the noise kept me awake.  Thats two nights in a row of very little sleep so surely tonight I will conk out!!!Believe me I feel  however still no pain  except for the odd twinge which is a huge relief.

Hope you have had a brilliant chat tracy  and Kristeen, I actually arrived in Inverness just before 1pm but was too exhausted to come and meet you.


Looking forward to  hearing everyone's news.  I'm pretty sure I get a week off next week, no trips to Aberdeen  I sure hope I'm right because I am needing a rest!

Chat tonight

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Liz,

I reckon you'll go out like a light tonight & get a really good sleep    Hope your drive home was good & not too many caravans!

Myself & Trace had a lovely lunch &   & found out that we live pretty close to each other too.  Hopefully next time you're heading to Aberdeen we'll all be able to catch up.

I'm quite tired tonight as well, as spent today (other than meeting Trace) getting the house back to normal after getting the gas central heating done.  It's such a miserable night as well, so think I'll have a nice early one.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

how you all doing the night?

Liz.. hope you get some sleep tonight as nothing worse than beong so zonked and can't sleep.  your Bloods o Friday will be just as you want them and hope you remaing as positive as you can

K ,, was absolutely fab to meet you today ( sorry about the tears ) and we had such a great chat. it really sorted me out good and proper, what a difference chatting to someone going through the same emotions as me

P,, sending you big  

Tracy, hope you had a good with your princess and the  didnt spoil your day.

AFM... i will expalin the tears.

We had a setback and was gutted but at least its only by a month..      

Today ARI called and said DH has to take in a sample so it can be frozen to be used as a back up incase we come across the problem of DH struggling to produce again. It will then be frozen and they will thaw a small amount to test it can survive the thaw and would be good enough to use on transfer day. all this will take about 10 days and he has his appointmnet on Tuesday. so until we get the results that they are happy with it ( and if not will have to do another sample) we cannot start the medication which in turn now means it will be ANOTHER cycle to wait which will be about 3o days time . i know its not the end of the world but so had my heart set on 26th July. And in fairness we were not told fully about this happening.
Now ive had a good chat with K and talked through it i do know this is the CORRECT thing to do as we cant take any chances of having no sample on the day !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so today i am NOT EXCITED, just a bit flat.

Love to all

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi girls

So glad you enjoyed lunch and chat  Did you have anyone else within earshot?, it sure makes it a little awkward when you do  

Trace, so sorry to hear your news, you must have been gutted when you 1st received the phone call. I know you had your heart set on the 26th and what a shame ARI didn't organise DHs appointment for earlier in the month so you could have gone ahead as planned   Glad you had K to chat to, I'm sure talking to someone and getting it all off your chest must have helped.  Have you had a chance to see fertility nurse at Raigmore yet to sort out perscription, or did you manage to sort it out on the phone when ARI called?  One step at a time, that's the way this whole process works, if you can keep that in mind then each time you overcome a small hurdle, the closer you are to hopefully achieving your dream.  We are definatly all needing lots of   at the moment and you personally need lots of   tonight.  I'm sure DH will have lots of   and   for you too tomorrow to cheer you up when he gets home from college.Are you going with DH to Aberdeen on Tuesday?

Please tell me what the letters amf stand for, I have never quite worked it out.

Hi Kristeen, glad to hear you have almost got your house in order, after heating saga, it sounds like you it has caused lots of unwanted disruption.

Tracy 2 - Hope you have had a lovely day with your little princess, mabey one day you might get to the beach, if the weather ever improves.

P -   +   all flying your way

No news really from me, think the anaesthetic has fully worn off as I definatly feel more alert, but I'm still needing a great nights sleep, surely tonight will be the night!  Am treating myself tomorrow, going to get my hair highlighed, haven't had it done for about a year   Have decided I deserve some TLC after my very eventful week!  I am determind to remain positive, Saturday or Sunday has to be the day that ARI   me with good news, my blood levels will be down and I can start taking menapur, wait for the    if they don't, there should be no reason now why they shouldn't come down as the cyst has gone  

Better go,promised to clean the kitchen before DH comes home  from his walk with Suzzie, It was so lovely to come home and see them both.  No trips to Aberdeen next week(I hope), DH will be on holiday and with any luck we might just see a little bit of   thats probably too much to ask for   but if it happens the week should be perfect.  Suzzie will think she 's in 7th heaven with both mum and dad around to fuss over her and take her for long walks!

Take care everyone, lets catch up tomorrow,

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Liz

AFM -- means    as for me   

The reason we hadn't been offered to do the sperm sample before now is we had to have our results from blood tests back and they only got DHs back 2 days ago as they won't freeze  anything before blood tests come back, just in case..

not got pill yet, will get from my doc but got to wait till my doc recieves the letter and today was confirmed to me it had been posted.

anyway , just got to move on from this and be excited again soon 1!!!!!!!


Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Ti Trace,

Now it makes sense, i had forgotten about those blood tests, I'm glad you can see a time soon when you think you'll feel 
excited  again, When you post and say you are, I'll know we have the old trace back!   I know it must not feel like it, but 1 month is only a short delay.  Glad to hear letter to GP has been posted.

i'm feeling much better today.  Slept much better last night and am feeling human again!  Still woke up a few times and I bet you can guess what was on my mind when I did, but I did sleep for most of the night and hopefully will do again tonight.

Keep smiling  , hope you have a good day

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

everyone,

There's a strange yellow thing in the sky today   hope it's made its way to FW Liz.

Trace, hope you got on ok last night when you spoke to DH & he didn't take the news too badly.  Bet he can't wait to get home today & then you can have loads of   & get ready for his appt on Tue.  I'm so glad that we met yesterday with all that going on & that it helped to talk about it.  Don't care what anyone says, but been able to talk about these things makes a huge difference - a problem shared.....................  Am sure there will be a good few tears shed by us all before we get to the end of our  

Liz, that's great that DH is off next week & you'll be able to enjoy some quality time together with Suzzie as well.   blood test results will be good & you can start on the menapur.  You're so right about taking all of this a step at a time, as it's the only way.  Things can be unpredictable as we all know    It's funny you asking about what AFM means, as I only worked it out myself the other day  

Tracy, hope you & your wee one are enjoying the sunshine today & doing something fun.

P, thinking of you & hope you're doing ok  

AFM, just going to pick my Mam up from the airport as she's been for a wee break in Ireland with my brother & sis-in-law. Will have a quiet afternoon catching up on all her news & of course will need to go for walkies as well - got to keep Molly happy & the   won't do any harm either!!  My exciting news from yesterday is that I have a job interview a week tomorrow, so am really hoping I'm successful as really want the job.  Whatever though, at least getting an interview is good.

 &     to all

K
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Can anyone tell me how I bookmark 

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely scottish lasses,

K,  have never book marked myself. not even sure what it is, maybe you can tell me.
Wots today been about with all the lovely  it was great after yesterday even though was at work. was nice to walk home with no jacket and brollly and great to get some   again today. I bet you were in the garden.Had a good day at work so am quite relaxed tonight.

Tracey, Hi there and am sure you enjoyed the sun with your wee princess too.

P ..   . thinking of you

Liz... good to hear yo back with Dh and getting through the days.    all will be ok for you tomorrow and your levels are so good that you start the next injections to get that bit closer to your dream. and hope sunshine found its way to you too   

AFM... well its amazing what 24 hours can do.
Somehow    i have managed to turn around my negatives to positives. not an easy chore but having a good caht yesterday with k really helped. DH was pretty gutted and quite surpised at my news but he seemed ok, won't know for sure till i actually see him tomorrow. He did say he just wanted to be with me and give me a big    and it hurt him knowing he couldnt. Like you Liz i struggled to get a good sleep but got off about 2am and woke up at 6am with the very 1st thought about ?? guess what ??
I now know it definetly is the right thing to do it the way we have to and we just cant take any chances of any kind of not having a sample frozen, so Aberdeen, wohoo to you.
i did call them again today to just go over it all again, and i was so pleased i did as felt so much better. Did feel a fool calling again but they are just soo lovely there.   
So we have booked    a hotel in Aberdeen on Monday night    and have app on Tuesday to go in with  DH very precious   .
And now im grounded i am EXCITED at the thought we will have it there all ready before i start the medication so that in itself will keep me calm.Liz, not the usual excited but am getting there.
4 more weeks is nothing in the big scale of things as been waiting all this time already and to get it even more on the ball will be worth it and just hope no more hiccups find their way to us.

Once again i will say we are very grateful we are getting this chance and we are getting such indivual care.

And my doc called me and she has the letter    so tomorrow will collect my pills. Now thats exciting    

Take care all and chat later

Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Bookmark just means you put a short message on new thread so other people know you want to be part of it. It is not necessary, you can just write an ordinary message instead and it does the same thing.

Trace, so glad you feel better, I know you're almost 
*EXCITED!!!  *again so that makes me very happy!! 

Can't chat for long, as my hair looks lovely after getting it highlighted today I have convinced DH to take me out to dinner, I sure am going to have to start watching my figure  , i'm eating out far too often  but i'm not going to let that spoil tonight, we never did get out for our anniversary dinner so tonight's the night! 

Blood test tomorrow, if I do not get good news on sat or sun i am going to ask them to change my medication or increase the dose as this down regging can't go on forever 

Had a nice chat with GP  today, she is so lovely and suportive.

Hi Kristeen, Tracy, and P - Hope you have all enjoyed the sunshine today, long may it continue, I might actually begin to feel I am on  if it does!

Take care everyone

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Well Trace, sounds like you're getting back to normal  , which is fantastic & it will be so good to see DH tomorrow, for both of you   Am sure you'll have a really nice w/end & then off to ARI.  And just think, you're already a day nearer starting your treatment    Think it was definately fate that we met yesterday & just glad I was able to help     I was indeed in the garden for a wee while today & then picked my Mam up from airport, so she had a lovely   Also had a nice couple of walks up the canal & remember to just give me a shout anytime you want to meet up for walkies  

Liz, bookmarking is not what I thought it was at all but at least now I know     Hope you have a lovely night out with DH & enjoy every mouthful of whatever you have, you deserve it after the week you've had.   right results but if not, its good you're going to do something about it, as that will help.  

Speak soon

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi guys,

very quick post tonight as DH home... woopde doop  
got pals coming round in a while so busy night.
Am feeling soooo much better again today
K, hope you had fab day in the sun !!! magic eh
Liz, hope you got on ok and    for good results for you on Sunday

Love to all and chat proper tomorrow and have a great weekend

Love Trace xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Just a quick note from me tonight also as I'm sooooooooooo tired!  Had blood test today, nurse took ages tofind a suitable spot as both my arms were bruised from Tuesday.  Never mind we got there in the end.  Surely i will get good news over weekend, this down reging has gone on long enough   Good quite a lot done at school today!

hi Trace  - Have a lovely evening with DH and friends
Hi Kristeen - Hope you're not missing DH too much
Hi Tracy - Hope you and little princess are having lots of days filled with endless fun & happiness
Hi P - take care, our thoughts are always with you

 to everyone

liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

  ARI have just phoned to say blood arrived too late to get  results  today so they will contact me tomorrow!! I'm getting very impatient with all these delays  

hope everyone's having a nice day

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Trace, hope you'd a lovely night last night with your pals & am sure it's made a huge difference to you having DH home as well   Roll on Tuesday when you'll be a step further forward     that everything will go well with what they've to do & before you know it you'll be starting on your treatment  

Liz, this waiting game ain't no fun at all   but at least you've only got til tomorrow to wait & then   it'll be good news & you can move onto next stage.  Sounds like you're needing a nice relaxing w/end with DH & Suzzie to recharge those batteries  

AFM, had a lovely day yesterday with all that fantastic   & met up with Sieve (my pal who started this thread) & we took our 2 dogs for a lovely walk, so had plenty    Last night had a nice time with my Mam & catching up on the soaps & then took her back home today, so I haven't really had a lot of time to miss DH yet.  Planning doing a bit in the garden in a wee while & then a quiet night  

Big   to all

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello

What next?   started today, totally unexpected and out of the blue   Only 22 days since she last appeared which is unheard of for me!  Considering she last appeared on day 34, when I usually get her on day 28, give or take a day, goodness only knows whats happening!  On the positive side one of the nurses said that if af happened it would help shed the rest of my lining, which was much thinner on Tuesday but still not quite as thin as they hoped and also I remember last year I started taking menapur on day 3 of my cycle so I am guessing this is not going to present a further delay, phew!!!   Still plan to phone tomorrow just to be sure.  

Had a very restful day, hope you have all managed to do the same, went swimming in the morning & walked the dog early evening so I am glad I am managing to keep up some 
regular   , it can't do any harm.  

Hi Tracey - I'm sure we'll chat before, but hoping you have a lovely time with DH in posh hotel in Aberdeen and    that everything goes well on Tuesday

Kristeen - I feel terrible that I haven't mentioned this before, well done on getting a job interview.   When is it?  

Tracy - Hope you are having a great time with your little princess

P -   Remember,we're all hear for you if you want to chat   

Bye for now, away to watch Casualty

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

had lovely day in the   . its wasnt overly hot but just nice to be out again in a vest. went to town to watch the parade which was very good and then had a coffee in town , just whan it started to rain and we were sat outside!! TYPICAL EH. it was nice all the same. then a bit of gardening and we managed to squeeze in yat another bbq. That was a great result. Going to my sis tomoorow as she having a wee birthday party ( her daughter Chloe invited us, sweet eh) and then we will get packed ready for monday. I have to work till about 4 then we on the 5.11pm train to Aberdeen, nice hotel , nice dinner, and then the deed on Tuesday morn, so here i go again, im EXCITED for the next stage ( again) for our rocky raod of IVF. WOOO HOOOO    

K, you must be busy if you havent had time to miss your DH, thats the way to do it, keep busy eh. Good to hear yo had a nice walk and a good    i am sure. Just hope this good sunshine stays with us for a wee bit longer

Liz,,,, Oh, what else can hiccup you.    you get the call tomorrow from ARI and its   . Seems strange about your AF, but is also sounds like it will possibly be a stepping stone for you and you will on the next stage after tomorrow. Hows you DH coping with all thsi this, you just have to keep each other strong which im sure you will both be doing.
off to watch caustly too so chat tomorrrow

Tracey,,    to you and you poppet

p. here if you need a   

Love trace
xx


----------



## Bethliz

*At last, good news!!!!!!!!!!  ARI have just  to say hormone levels are right down and I can start stimulating drugs tomorrow!!! YIPEE!!!!  with excitment!!! Next trip to Inverness for blood test at 8:30am  will be Monday 2nd August, I may stay the night and go to aberdeen the following day as ARI appointmentis on Wed 4th. *

*Would love to meet up with anyone who's free*

*More good news  for the 1st time in 3 1/2 years  arriving is a good thing as the nurse confirmed the rest of my lining will shred and it will be like starting from scratch. 1st possible date for egg recovery will be Friday 6th Aug but more likely to be Monday 9th. I'll have to make sure I do as much school work as possible this week, which won't be easy as DH is on holiday.*

*Away to do some now as DH and Suzzie are at the Cairngorms climbing up mountains.*

*Catch up with all your news later. *

 *to everyone*
*Liz*


----------



## Sparrow17

Well isn't that fantastic news Liz    bet you're so happy & can't wait to start tomorrow.  Funny AF coming early, but a good thing, as you say.  Fate is definately smiling down on you    Hopefully, from here on in everything will be straight forward     My job interview is on Friday morning, so here's hoping.  As is the same with this whole journey, I believe, what will be will be.  

Trace, well you sure won't be having a bbq today   luckily I got out for 2 walks with Molly before the rain started, so that's probably my   over for today.  And   to Chloe, am sure you'll all have a lovely time at her party   A nice hotel & dinner will be just what's needed before the appt on Tues.   everything will go well for that.

Tracy & P, hope you're both doing well  

AFM, completed 3 applications for jobs in Raigmore this morning (inbetween walkies) & then went & handed them in. Can't quite believe the time, as today seems to have flown past.  Got some housey things to do this afternoon & then chill out with the papers tonight.  Didn't watch Casualty last night, but recorded it so will watch it later, as the telly is so rubbish tonight.

Nearly forgot, Liz, not sure if I'll be free to meet up the week after next but can let you know nearer the time.  

Big   to all 

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

Liz,  so happy for you, at long last you get some  news. now thats what i would call *EXCITING< EXCITING< EXCITING,* fab result and great you starting the other injections tomorrow. you really have to excited about this !!!!!!!!!!!!! i know theres a long way to go but AF arriving was the best result you could get ( who ever wnats to get Af in this road but worked out in your favour).
your right about getting as much work for school don as poss so you are relaxed as possible when you have ET. you may be bale to get a decent nights kip tonight. big hugs to you   

K, great you got yourself  today with doggie walking and sounds like you were mega busy today and got yourself sorted at home too. You right no BBQ today but last night was lovely.
Exciting for you too with interview on Friday.   will  for  news and i ma confident you will give it your all and like i said you were very lucky to get selected so go girl, and will be sending you lots of  and success.
Good for you with the other applications at Riagmore. Thats great that you popped them in already. They ususlly take a while to come back to you, good luck for tem too.

Hi Tracey , guessing you had another wonderful day being blessed with your little precious,

P  to you and DH and hoping you can see a wee glimmer of hope for your future.

AFM,
had lovely lovely day. Went to my sis's as was her birthday and she was so overwhelmed with having a birthday and being blessed also with such a beautiful healthy smiling daughter. she was soo happy and so was I. Then went with my dad to Simpsons to help him choose garden furniture.
home and relaxing now , bag all packed for tomorrow though have to go to work till 4 nd then catch train at 5pm.  DH gets a good sample and it survives the thaw so we can then get cracking with starting the medication. Will ahve to wait a week or so for results but its exciting stuff !!! woop de doop

Liz, not sure either if i can meet up as on the Monday am working and on Tuesday am on holiday but we have 1 friend staying for a week so we have planned to go out that day but will also let you know closer to the time. Hope to have time for a coffee at lesat if you are going to be in Inverness overnight.

wont be on tomorrow but will catch you all on tuesday and let you know how we got on

Nite

Tracexxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Girls,

Just thought I send a quick post as won't be on tomorrow, as will be up at my Mam's.

Liz, hope you're getting on fine with your injections & will let you know as soon as I can about whether I can meet up next week.

Trace, been thinking about you & DH today, so hope all went well & it's now just a case of waiting for   so you can get started.

Catch up with you towards the end of the week - seems to be another mad week for me!!!

 

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely ladies.

K, have a lovely time with you mum and hope to hear from you soon. another day closer and woopde doop. 

Liz, hope your injections going to plan and you are feeling alright with it all. Been thinking of you hope to take advice from you and k when its my turn, have worked out my next AF will be 21 August so thats when it will be my turn to start the journney. Asked ARI today if all is well with DH sperm will this be the case and they said YES.. !!

Tracey. 

P  

AFM.. today went to ARI for DH's sample to be frozen, as we stayed in hotel and we were relaxed it all went very well and delivered to the hosp. MY DH was very humourous as he was chatting to his sample saying this was his kid ( s) 1st trip on a bus. They tell us you have to chat from the beginning to you baby and that he did, I actually ended up doing the same as the sample was between my boobs en route keeping warm.
now we have to wait till Friday to see if it froze well. we were very positive and the lab lady said to us most men that freeze a sample as back up very rarely need to use it as can usually produce on day as pressure is off knowing we have frozen sample.hope thats us too.
Feeling very good and 







. so my date to start IVF now will be 21 August all going to plan as long as the freeze goes well.
















Love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

So glad everything went well for you today and    you will  get good news on Friday, I have just laughed my head off at your bus story   I can just see the 2 of you chatting away very discretly to the sample, hope the bus wasn't busy!!!!  

So glad to be on to menapur but it is so fidgty drawing up all the powder and changing needles etc.  I hate these ones, I thought it would be easier 2nd time round but its not  

Physically feeling fine but I have to say emotionally getting a bit worried and nervous.  The next few weeks could bring me my dream but  it could also bring a lot of  heartache.  Mentally trying to prepare for that will not be easy, the closer you get to it the more you think about it, this was not the case for me last year but having gone through the heartache twice, the 1st time was far worse than the 2nd time, it is always in the back of my  mind.  I am thinking of phoning up tomorrow and trying to organise an appointment with the councillor for Tuesday.  I will be in Aberdeen the whole day as I have decided to go through on Monday, but my scan is not till Wednesday.  It certainly won't do any harm and may do some good.

Would you believe my mum & dad are also going to be in Inverness on Monday, how lovely is that!   My aunt is having a bbq on Sunday and they are going to it and staying overnight.  So I  am going to meet up with them for some shopping therapy, then we are going to meet up with friends, auntie gwen & uncle robin for lunch, (they are not my real aunt and uncle and I don't have godparents but if I did it would be them, so they are pretty special, unfortunatly I won't get to see them very often from now on as they live in Elgin & of course mum & dad don't any more) so I am really looking forward to seeing them.  We are going to be meeting at Simpsons! At 3:20 I will get the train to Aberdeen, goodness knows for how long, all depends what they say on Wednesday.  If they are going to do the egg recovery on Friday I will stay all week and DH will come and join me on Thursday.  If it is going to be the following week I will come home on Wednesday after scan.  All of this means I will need to take a   on any possible coffee of lunch dates   However I gathered everyone is likely to be busy anyway so we'll organise our girlie chat  for another day.

Hi Kristeen, hope you're finding short gaps between the  to walk Molly every day!  That is certainly not an easy theing to do in Fort!  

Hi Tracey and P   lots of    

Can't remember if I've already mentioned this or not so sorry if I am repeating info.  DH and I have decided to have a day out tomorrow in Skye.  Never been there before so I'm really looking forward to it.  Suzzie is coming too so we plan to have a lovely long walk then eat out in the evening. Just    that the   does not spoil our day.  I think the weather forecast is better for Thursday but I have booked reflexology and I cannot cancel again! 

Hope you all have a nice day tomorrow

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi folks,

not much happening today other than had a mad mental day at work, and sometimes wonder is it worth having time off to have such a crazy day? answer to that is yes, anything is worth it too have my dream.    

Had to get my flat ready as 1 of DH's ( and now mine) pals from college is coming to stay for a week on Friday who is blind so have to get ready for a blind friendly home,
Am wacked so off to bed in a min. Going to bingo with girls froms work tomorrow so looking forward to that.
and then DH home on Friday with pal. very busy time ahead as have next week off work after Monday.

Thinking of you all and chat soon

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Well sounds like a lot of   on our thread  

Trace, excellent that everything went well in Aberdeen & the image of you & DH on the bus is just hilarious!!!  Fingers crossed that it's all go on the 21st & you're a step nearer your dream.  As you know, me & Liz are here to answer any questions you have at all. 

Liz, glad injections going well & hopefully you've had a lovely day in Skye with DH & Suzzie.  Weather not too bad here, so hopefully same for you as well.  Skye is such a beautiful place.  Am sure you'll really enjoy your reflexology, I have accupuncture this afternoon so am looking forward to that.  Sounds like you're going to have a lovely day on Monday as well & then through to Aberdeen for the final stages - so exciting!!  Am sending lots of   &   to you for next week.  

AFM, getting my hair done this afternoon, then accupuncture.  Tonight will be doing some research for my interview tomorrow & trying not to get too nervous!  Then, walkies with my pals & then going to head back up north to spend w/end with my Mam & brother.  So, all in all it's a bit mad just now but at least it means I'm busy while DH is away & 2 weeks today we'll be in GLasgow for our 1st consltation  

Not sure how often I'll be on in next few days, so take care everyone & thinking of you all
K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there

Injections getting easier, thankfully, no side effects which is great.  Getting lots of school work done which is great, DH being very understanding and allowing me to go school despite the fact he is on holiday.  The way I look at it is this, if I go back to school on the 16th I'll be ahead of myself and if I don't it will be easier for a supply teacher to cover me and that will make life easier when I go back, so it has to be a winning formula!!!  

Trace    for good news from ARI tomorrow and I hope you you have a lovely time when your friend comes to visit.

Kristeen - Lots and lots and lots of    &    for tomorrow's interview, let us know how you got on as soon as you get a chance!  Have a lovely time with your mum & brother
and look forward to hearing from you when you get back

Speak soon

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

\hi guys,

very quick post as DH and pal will be here in 10 mins so will be busy with sightseeing, etc etc

all fab news today, a huge well done K      . how great to get such a good job. you certainly deserve it. when do you start , what areyour hours etc etc, sooooo happy for you.

as you know got great news from ARI confirming i will be starting 2o August. am soo happy. burst out crying when then told me ( at work too but gor very lovely colleagues). think is was the relief and that we are def starting, heres hoping all goes well for us.

Liz, great to chat last night, it really does help to   . if i am not on before Monday, though sure i will i will wait for your text and pop along for a coffee with you,

Hi to everyone else and have a fab weekend

Love Trace xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Just popping on quickly before heading to bed.  Thanks for your good wishes & just can't wait to start the new job.  Trace, I almost started crying when they told me I got it!!  At least today we were having happy tears.  I don't start til beginning of September & hours will be Mon-Fri (9-12), which is just perfect.

Hope everyone has a lovely w/end with family, friends & DHs.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Happy tears are good, lets hope all of us will be crying lots more happy tears in the net few weeks and months, all of us for the same reason.

Well done again Kristeen, so happy for you  

Trace, makes sense, I'll text you as soon as I've had blood test and you can join me for coffee, so looking forward to seeing you for a nice   Have a nice time in the meantime with DH and friend.

See you soon

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

hope you all having great weekend.
we went to Nairn beach today and it turned out to be very nice day. had fish and chips then had an ice cream so was a very nice day.
working tomorrow then got the rest of week off as our pal here so we have a  very busy week ahead doing touristy stuff and working at Moy games on Friday.
see ya tomorrow Liz,  and K hope you managed to get some quality walks done the canal. Your time is getting spent buzy while DH away,

will have a proper chat tomorow night as knackered

Nite all

Trace

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, busy getting ready for tomorrow, as I have to leave at 6:30am   I just want to get up and go!  See you tomorrow Trace, Kristeen hope you find lots of time to rest time before IVF and starting your new job  

Good night
Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

Liz,
I know you prob wont be on tonight as you in Aberdeen. was lovely to catch up with you and have a wee chat even if it wasn't for long.
Always good to chat about the ways our lives are set out for us.!!!

K, hope you had a good day and still on a high about the job.
I havent had too much time lately to post as been very busy with one thing and another. This week will be the same but will post something wee every night to let you know im ok.
As our pal here going to be busy thuis week too.
not much h=new till 20 August

Take care all

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Liz, will be thinking of you so much this week & sending lots of      Not sure if you'll be on or not before you head back home but I hope you manage to find some time to relax & chill out inbetween hospital visits.

Trace, sounds like you'd a great w/end & it's sometimes really nice when you just do things you wouldn't normally do.  Hope you have a really nice week as well & get some decent weather for your friend staying & before you know it, the 20th will be here    

I had lovely time up north & my brother is going to stay with me tomorrow night & will then come through with me to Aberdeen on Wed (when I go to collect DH) & then he'll stay night with my Sis before heading back to Thailand.  It's been great seeing him & also been able to spend so much time with him.  Really looking forward to DH coming home as well & at least we'll get some time together before I start the new job.  And of course, we'll have our appt at GCRM next week as well    I still can't really take it in that I got the job, but am so looking forward to starting.

Glad you 2 got the chance for a   today.  Hopefully soon the 3 of us will get to meet up.

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hi,

Would you mind if I join you?  I live in Inverness area and am having IVF at ARI. This is my first cycle and I am due to start D/R on the 9th August. Very nervous

x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Kity & welcome,

Good to have you onboard    I've been twice for IVF/ICSI at ARI but sadly wasn't meant to be for me    As you'll have seen, both Liz & Trace are at ARI & it is also Trace's 1st IVF cycle as well.  Please feel free to ask anything at all & will try & help you out.  I honestly can't fault the staff at ARI as I found them all to be so nice & helpful & they were always on hand to help out if I'd any queries.  Sending loads of    &   to you.

Trace/Liz, hope you're both doing well & things are going to plan in Aberdeen for you Liz   Trace, am sure you've had another nice day of being a tourist  

AFM, spent ages in the garden today, so have got it all weeded & tidied up.  My brother arrived late afternoon & took me to the Snowgoose for my dinner, which was lovely.  Not sure the   will think it was so lovely though!!!!  Can't wait to see DH tomorrow & really looking forward to having 3 weeks together.  Hopefully the weather will be nice & we'll get camping but if not, am sure we'll be quite happy chilling out & having lots of   walking Molly

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone and a special warm welcome to Kitty.  

So glad everything was ok today as I was quite worried when my blood test results were high again on Monday.  But all is well and have got to egg recovery at last!  Its been a long time coming started down reg on 21st June!  Cysts are such a pain   One does not need a major delay in the middle of treatment!    Hope you get yours removed soon Kity!  Friday is the big day and 12 folicals should be removed, 1 more than last year!

At friends in Aberdeen but she is away in Paris, so I am using her computer to do school work, will it ever end   Just trying to pluck up the courage to phone my HT to tell her it is highly unlikely that I am going to at work for the 1st 2 weeks of term.

Had councilling session today, she was really nice and I think it helped.  Would certainly recomend it anyway.  

Must go, tea is ready

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

K.  weather great. having real busy time and am shattered but hey thats what hols are cbout.

liz, soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo EXCITED \EXCITED for you and soooooooooooooooooo happy, how great  is that. soooooooooooooo delighted.

Kity, huge welcome to you, i have been a bit lax on here lately as my pal here on hols so have very little time to chat. do missing putting a long post on. \i am waiting for 21st Aug when i start medicataion for IVF and am v EXCITED as been a long time getting here. i have had 3 IUiI, all BFN  so very happy to get to the IVF stage.

speak soon
Trace
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, that is just fantastic news     you & DH must be so happy.  Really good that you're just staying in Aberdeen this week as well, as it would be such a pain heading home & then no sooner there than you'd be heading back again!  Am sure your HT will be fine, as you've already told her that there was a chance this could happen & it certainly seems like you've spent a good bit of the hols doing school work anyway, so she can't say you aren't making a huge effort.  

Trace, you sound like I've been for the last couple of weeks - non-stop - but it's great when you're spending the time with good friends or in my case family.

Kity, hope you're doing fine & have had a nice day.

AFM, DH is now back home     & currently crashed out upstairs with Molly, aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh.  Had a good journey down to Aberdeen & also nice to see my niece for a wee while too.  Bit sad saying cheerio to my brother, but it was great to see so much of him.  Planning having a nice quiet few days to get over the last couple of weeks & also get ready for our appt with GCRM next week.  Can't wait for that, as then I'll really feel our journey has began  

Anyway,   &   to all

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello all

Liz I completely agree thay cysts are a complete pain.  I had to have my left ovary removed last year because of one, as it was borderline malignant.  They just discovered the one in my right ovary is also bordeline malignant, so when they remove it they will be taking the ovary also.  Thankfully the oncologist agreed that I am allowed to have a shot at IVF first, so fingers crossed  .  Good luck for Friday    

Thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome.   It is so nice to have people to talk to who know what it is like.

xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Today is going to be a long day, I woke up around six and got up just before seven.  Why I don't know because I am here on my own, not even my beloved Suzzie for company who I am missing like crazy! (Suzzie is my dog for those of you who don't already know) and I don't have any appointments or friends to meet up with today ( I may get a phone call from a friend later and be able to make plans)so today is going to be long  Of course all I really want is for today to disappear completly so tomorrow comes and we get this egg retreival out the way!!!  DH is going to leave fort around 3pm so he shopuld be here around 6pm.  My friend, wh's house I am staying in is due back from Paris around 9:30pm I fancy going to the cinema tonight to see Shrek in 3D, it will help me take my mind off things, but I'm not sure DH will want to after such a long drive, we'll see.  

Anyway I plan to go into town for a short while, got to Monsson sale yesterday but didn't have time to go to Next! and then come home, try to get hold of HT to get that over and done with and then try to do some school work.  Not only I am trying to get things organised for someone else to teach my class for two weeks I am also trying to do as much long term planning as possible so that when I do go back I am well ahead, and will find life easier, regardless of the result!  The problem is it is much harder to plan when I don't have all my previous planning folders and textbooks etc around me.  As I took the train I tried to travel light.  I am hoping DH will take a few things through to me in the car today, but I doubt very much I am going to feel like doing much for the next few days after egg retrieval!

Gosh Kity, it sounds like you have been through a lot already, so glad you are getting a chance at IVF  that everything works out for you.  My cyst was not a serious one it just caused a 12 day delay to my treatment which in the greater scheme of things is not long but it has means that I will not know the result  of the IVF before I am due back at school on the 16th August which I was desperatly hoping for.    This is my 2nd shot at IVF, we had treatment at GCRM last summer, 1 fresh embryo transfer & 1 frozen transfer, sadly both BFN   This time round in addition to treatment I have been having reflexology and I went to see the counciler yesterday, both of these things have been positive and at least I feel that I am doing something extra and different to try and achieve a different result.

Kristeen, so glad to hear DH is home, it sounds like Molly is pleased to see him!!!  These 2 weeks are going to be special as during them you will be starting your new IVF journey, it will be different to your last 2 experiences but perhaps the change is what will make all the difference.  Sending you lots of    &   to help you along the way.

Tracey Every day you are just getting that little bit closer to starting your journey towards your dream.  Hopefully your little neice  will soon have a baby cousin to play 
with   

Well I'll head off into town just now.  I have no doubt I'll be back later to help me pass away the minutes and hours of today!  



Take care everyone, hope you all have a nice day, whatever you're doing

Bye  for now

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Liz, hope your day has passes quicker than you had hoped and even managed to get something from the sale and gave yersel a wee treat. When you are waiting for something so important time just drags sooo much. at least you have your DH to look forward to seeing you  very soon.   
I hope everything goes well tomorrow and it is pain free. You said last time was alright so am hoping it will be same this time.Are you staying in Aberdeen till next week for ET or are you going back to FW for the couple of days. Guessing you will go back to FW. Anyway its tomorrow soon good luck   

K, hope you enjoy your time with DH   . and your appointment is closer also. what day next week is your app. Glad to hear you had great time spent with your bro and it sounds like was quality time too.

Kity, hope you had a good day and are feeling ok. i agree with Liz that you have been through a fair bit yersel and very EXCITING that you getting this chance at IVF. are you excited  
this is my favourite word as you will see. when does it all happen for you ?

Hi to everyone else.

AFM, had a lovely day as met my sis in town and had lunch. Chloe just getting cutier by the day. Its lovely to see her sucking her thumb. she is losing her mop of hair too. so it was a joy to see her and spend time with her. relaxing night for us and then we going to the Moy Games tomorrow as we are helping on the stall for Sight action so we looking forward to a nice day out. another closer also for me for my start date

love Trace xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hello,

Kity, totally agree with Liz & Trace, you have been through so much already so am   & sending you loads of    that your IVF will be a success.  You're also so right about being able to speak to people going through the same journey, I don't know what I'd do without FF now, although it does become very addictive  

Liz, lots of   &   everything will go well tomorrow.  Can imagine that today has been very long for you but at least DH will be with you soon which is good.  A night at the pictures sounds like a good plan, as it will at least be a few hours of doing something else!  Hope everything went well when you spoke to your HT, but am sure it will have as like I said, you'd done everything you can to make sure that things are covered when you're off.

Trace, another day nearer   starting your treatment.  Hope tomorrow will be   at Moy Games, as not much fun been at these things when its    Chloe sounds like a wee poppet & bet you just love spending as much time as possible with her.

AFM, had very lazy day today as was feeling a bit tired after the last 2 weeks.  Me & DH took Molly for a walk in the afternoon & managed not to get too wet!!  This time next week, we'll be on our way back from GCRM & have taken our 1st step on this new journey   Have written down a list of questions to ask, otherwise I'll totally forget!!

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz, Good luck for tomorrow. I hope the rest of your day passes quickly and that everything goes smoothly tomorrow  .  Sorry to hear things didn't work out for you last year, you must have been devastated.  Fingers crossed this is your year . I had been considering some type of alternative therapy, is the reflexology good?

K, think I am becoming addicted to this site already  .  Good luck for your visit to GCRM next week.  Such a good idea to write down a list of questions, so far every appointment I have left, I have kicked myself over things I have forgotten to ask, I find it all a blur. Hope you have a nice relaxing week before your trip. Is the GCRM in Glasgow?

Trace, Yeah I am very excited about IVF,   but very nervous at the same time. I feel like I have been waiting forever for this and now it is all happening so quickly because of cyst.  I start my D/R injections on Monday 9th August. So only a few days to prepare myself and get myself stressed out about them.   When is your start date? Hope you have fun at Moy games tomorrow.

AFM, just another busy day at work , trying to stick to normality to stop myself getting so nervous about imminent start date.  Now sitting at home whilst both my DH and dog (Angel) sleep on the sofa. Exciting life I lead. 

 for everyone

xx


----------



## muff0303

Hi Ladies

Apologies for being such a bad poster since I introduced myself.  I read regularly whilst at work but can't post as firewall won't let me so by the time I get home and sorted it's too late.  Anyway just wanted to say that I'm here as a secret lurker but have been through this hell many times so can try to answer any questions you may have.  

I'd love to meet up for a cuppa one day, whenever the next one is.

Love Tracy (2) xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Kity, can imagine it must feel like everything is happening very quickly for you now.  On the alternative health thing, I have acupuncture every 2 weeks & take chinese herbs as well.  Been doing it for over a year & although it hasn't resulted in any natural pregnancies it has definately made a difference to not only my general health but also regulating my cycles & it has brought down my FSH level as well.  So, can highly recommend it    And you have a dog as well.  Bet she's as spoilt as both Suzzie is with Liz & Molly is with me.  GCRM is in Glasgow & we'll get all our tests done there & then are going to IVI Valencia for the final part, as the 2 clinics have an agreement.  Just feel it takes the pressure off organising things ourselves away & we'll get a nice wee break in Valencia  

Tracy, would be great to met up for a   sometime & to meet your little one.  Also good to know you're there for any questions that may crop up.

Liz,     to you & DH.  Thinking of you loads.

Trace, sorry, only got about 7p left in my phone!!  Hope you'd a good day at Moy & at least it seems to have stayed dry which will make a big difference.

AFM,   arrived today so I phoned GCRM to make my appt for the mid-cycle catheter test & pelvic scan.  Will get it done 2 weeks today, which is great as DH will still be at home, so we'll all go down (me, DH & Molly).  Apparently it only takes about 10 mins, so most of the day will be spent travelling but all in a good cause.  Other than that, just been for walks as feeling a bit washed out with AF.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Even computers don't like me at the moment!!!!!  Just spent the last 45mins  , pouring out my heart and sole to you all and I lost the stupid thing before I was able to press post  

Can't remember all of what I wrote so this will probably be an edited version and the rest will probably come out in dribs and drabs over the next few days.  i am sitting here    my eyes out at the moment, I wasn't doing that when I wrote the 1st one I am just angry that happened, angry with life and feel that evrything in the world is against me right now!!!!!!  Even the dog has given up on me, the only place she likes to be in the morning is up on the bed with her dad, I kept her here against her will for the 1st hour after I got up as I wanted her company but she just sat and pined so i have given into her, may as well let one of us be happy.

Anyway I'll try to get back to my news for those of you who are in the dark.  Sadly, as some of you already do know, Friday did not turn out the way we hoped.  There is no other way of putting it, it was a disasterous day.  9 eggs were recovered, 8 of them grade 2 and 1 grade 1 but sadly the weight of expectation was all too much for DH and as a result the eggs have had to be frozen.  Apparently they do not have much experience of freezing eggs straight after they have been recovered and it is unlikely that many of them will survive.  We will have to wait 3 months before we can do anything with them.  This is to allow my body to return to a regular cycle, at which point I will need to down reg again with bruserelin, followed by a set of estrogen tables. When I have done  that only then will they thaw the eggs to find out if any have survived, and they will try to fertilise those that have using ICIS.  If any begin to develop they will implant them and see what happens.  A huge number of IFs and BUTs don't you think! They have told us not to get our hopes up too high as our chances of success are fairly slim.  

As you can imagine poor DH has the weight of the world on his shoulders right now.  I keep telling him Friday was just not the right time for us, it wasn't meant to be our day but i think this is of little comfort to him right now.  It is so important for us ladies to remember that we may be the ones who have to go through the unpleasentness of the injections, side effects and surgery but the impact all of this has on our partners is enormous and they need just as much love and support from their nearest and dearest as we do.

At the moment I feel deflated and as flat as a pancake.  I don't know how I am going to feel when it comes to start taking the medication again. It may all be for nothing, we may not even get to the stage of an embryo being implanted.  I have had quite a hard time taking bruserelin, loads of side effects so I will ask if there is an alternative.  I know there is as I down regulated with a one off injection called prostap last year when i was at GCRM and had no problem with it.  I just have to try and remain positive, of those 9 eggs we only need 1, and we will have the back up of frozen swimmers if necessary and perhaps the strongest and fittest of the eggs and swimmers when they are put together may just survive for the next nine months to produce a miricle, just have to hope and pray    that this is a possibility.  If it is not to be then i am going to have to be extremely patient and strong and set off down the difficult road of adoption, which will be the most wonderful feeling on earth when someone finally puts a baby into my arms for the 1st time in three years time that I can finally call my own.

I am hoping that when I go back to work a week tomorrow I will be so busy, I usually am at the start of term, that the time will pass quickly.  I will just have to find a new hobby for the weekends, any suggestions?  I can't ski in summer and swimming only passes an hour at a time.  If the rain ever stops in fort I will spend lots of time out walking with Suzzie, I'll walk, she'll swim!

One positive thing to say, the staff at ARI are FANTASTIC!!! I have never met sush a kind, thoughtful, helpful and lovely  person as Elspeth, one of the nurses, I would never have got through Friday without her, and she helped me again on Saturday.  

Well I think thats enough for now, I think this post includes most of what I attempted to write earlier this morning and some things I didn't write.  I am going to post now before i run the risk of losing it again.  

Take care everyone, one day I believe that we will all experience the joy of having a baby in our arms, they may come about in different ways, but they will all be so special and we will be able to share  the highs and lows, birthday parties and all the other joyfull moments that are to come.  I know i have made very special and unique friends for life on FF and you all mean so much to me.

  for everyone


Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, good to speak to you last night & you & DH are going to feel battered & bruised for a wee while yet no doubt.  Hopefully you'll be feeling a bit less tender from the EC procedure.  I know that there is nothing anyone can say to take away the disappointment for you both at the moment, but you know we're all here for you whenever you need us.  As hard as it is, you just have to keep telling yourself that one day in the future you will have your longed for baby in your arms, be it through IVF or adoption, but it's also very important to allow yourselves time to get over Friday as well.  I can totally understand that at the moment, it will seem that there is nothing going right for you & every little thing feels 100 times worse than it would normally, but this is just all part of the process & at least having FF allows you to share your feelings & not bottle things up inside.  Hopefully the next 3 months will fly past & although it's very uncertain as to what will happen once the eggs are defrosted, it only takes one to fertilize & implant to make all your dreams come true.  As long is there is still some kind of chance, however small it maybe, it's still a chance.  Above all else, just be there for each other, which I know you will.

Hi to everyone else as well

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Liz,

I am thinking of you so much and was soo good to chat to you last night and to hear you be able to talk about it.
it is just so devasting and no one in the world apart from you knows how you feel , same as no-one knows how DH feels.
Its hard to take in what happened, same as when it happemed to us , that said as you know in our case it wasnt anywhere near as bad as we only doing nataral IUI.
1 thing i did wonder was is there no way you can start from the beginning or would that mean the start of a new cycle and the funding wouldnt be there. as yu said there are lots of  's. it would be a shame to have to go through it all again for the eggs not to survive the thaw. 
Anyway as you know all of us on FF are always here for each other and its soo good to know you can turn to any 1 of us for support. this is not something you will get over quick, so you and DH are really going to have to good to each other with lots of     
Anger is something that comes with Tx and its so fustrating that we put on this earth to go thru this pain. I always wonder it happened to me but now i just accept it as best i can and do everyting in my power to ensure we have our dreams.
Last night my sister asked me when i get pregnant would i ask for a C section. NO WAY, as i want to feel every single part of the pain that being pregnant does.
Hopefully your days will get easier

Kity, good luck for tomorrow starting your injections

k, how very eXCITING you got your app date. will be here in flash

Tracy, hope you well, we must get a date sorted for a coffee soon

AFM, well and truley knackered as having a blind visitor for 9 days is just TOO MUCH. won't be doing that again a hurry. we have had a lot of fun , but didnt get any 121 time with DH which has really annoyed ne as i thoight we might have got at least a few hours , but our pal was very demanding with our time. so will be so glad to get my house back to normal tomorrow and get peace and quiet.
Only 12 more days before i start pills so very excited about it getting nearer. i am still living in the minutest hope that i will get preg this month, but in my heart of hearts i know deep down that will not happen. got to  though.

caht tomorrow as have to get my head ready for work tomorrow

Trace
xx


----------



## kity

Hi

Liz, so sorry to hear things didn't go so well on friday. It is so awful when things go wrong. I know we all prepare ourselves for the worst, but secretly hope and pray that nothing will go wrong. So it is devastating when it does. I can't imagine what you an DH are going through.  Let's all hope that out of your 9 eggs, there is that 1 that you need  .  lots of  

Hi to everyone else, hope all are well

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks everyone for all your kind words of support, they mean so much to me and are bringing comfort at this very difficult time.

Take care, hopefully I'll have something more positive to say tomorrow.

Lots of    to you all, remember to give me some more tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Raining in Fort.  I have no idea what to do with myself today.  I should still have been in Aberdeen waiting to hear if embryo transfer was going to be today or Wednesday.  I just feel so numb.   

Hope you are all having better weather and a better day

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

1st day back at work after a hectic week at work is sooo hard !!

Liz,

you still on fore front of my mind. God knows what anyone can suggest you do to take your mind of things as doubt if anything would work. i know for me it wouldnt. taking wee steps at a time is all i think may be acceptable to suggest. You know, your time will come and  when it does you will look back and say it was worth every single bit of pain to have your wee baby in your arms and to be a mummy.
Your are in my thoughts adn hope today was maybe a wee bit better than yesterday

Kity, how was today, or have you injected yet ?

K, your date will be here ao so soon so all very exciting !!!! for you      

AFM, not my usual chatty self, just need a couple of days to relax and get my thoughts back to where they should be and spend some lovely quality time on my own.
Am very happy though as NEXT WEEK i start IVF

so so happy

Love to Tracy too

Trace
xxxx


----------



## kity

Hello

Liz, hope today has been better for you than yesterday and that tomorrow gets better still.   Miserable weather always seems to make things worse.

Trace, good luck for next week when you start your IVF. Do you have an actual date for starting injections yet?

K, excellent that you got your date for you scan. Shame you have to travel so far though! All worth it it the end though.

Tracy, I haven't chatted to you yet, but hope you are well.

AFM Started my buserelin injections today, it was nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.  Just waiting for horrible side effects now

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Liz, hope you & DH are doing ok & am sure it makes a difference that you are both off this week & there for each other.  The weather certainly doesn't help things when it's so miserable but hopefully you'll both have found something to do today or maybe it was like Inverness, wet to begin with & then turned out not too bad.  I know it probably won't help, but just think, you are already a day nearer your dream, however it comes to you   

Trace, sounds like you've had an exhausting time of it & you've gone back to work for a rest    A real shame you & DH didn't get any quality time alone though.  Has he gone back to Edinburgh for the week?  Hopefully you'll have a nice relaxing week before you start your injections & then you're on your way - so EXCITING!!!!!!!

Kity, I think the thought of that 1st injection & wondering if you'll manage to do it, is worse than actually doing it - if that makes sense   Bet you feel really excited to be on your way though & I hope you're as lucky as I was, as I had no side effects either time  

We will all need to meet up sometime soon for a good  

AFM, been in bed most of the day with a horrible headache    Thankfully it's gone now, but what a waste of day.  Also can't believe that 4 weeks today I start my new job

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Had a slightly better day than expected.  Weather did improve and we went out to lunch.  Was needing to get out of the house, hadn't been since I got home on Saturday.  

Poor Suzzie didn't have such a nice day.  She had her annual check up at the vet where she had to have her yearly booster.  In addition to that we got her microchipped, and we gave her her worming tablets when she got home.  To add insult to injury when we took her for a walk she found a dead shrew and rolled around on top of it.  As you can imagine she came back with a bit of an aroma!  We had no choice but to give her a bath!  She will happily swim a mile down the canal but hates a bath, DH is teasing her right now asking if she wants another one and she is hiding behind me for protection and shivering at the thought!!

Trace only a week or two to go

Kristeen  only a week to go

Kitty - Your off today.  Well done for getting your 1st injection out the way, it is always the worst, tomorrow will be pinse

Tracy - Hope you're having lots of fun with your little girl

Night all

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, glad you'd a good day & getting out of the house would certainly have made a difference to you both.  Was laughing to myself when I read about Suzzie rolling in the dead shrew - her revenge for having to go to the vet    Hope tomorrow will be a good day for you as well.

K
xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Girlies

Hope you don't mind me joining in with this thread?? 

Was going to join the Caithness thread but no-one there and looks like Inverness-shire's the closest one.

DH and I are just starting out. I've been on D/R since 25th of July. Got my baseline scan in Aberdeen tomorrow and guess we'll take it from there.

Take care. x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Tali,

And welcome, good to have you on board.  This is such an exciting time for you & good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Liz, hope you & DH are having a good day today

Trace, hope you're feeling slightly more rested than last week.

Kity, hopefully no side effects yet.

Tracy, hope all is well with you & your wee one.

P, hope everything is ok for you & DH.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi ladies,

oh i am loving this as we have another member . 
Welcome Tali and hope all goes well for you . we are all chasing the same dream , to have our wee bundle of joy so here loads of luck to you    

Liz,
 was happy to hear you had an ok ish day and manged to get out of the house. probably did more good than you realise. its fortuant too that DH is on holiday too and you can deal with this sad time together. How is your DH coping ? if he like most men will probably keep a lot of thoughts to themselves as they are deep.
And they dont have FF to lean on , as FF is just so brilliant and keeps most of us sane.
Maybe tomorrow will be even better than today.

K, Not long for your app, what date is it ? all our dates are getting much closer as is the day you start your job.
Hope your headache eases though am sure you are getting lots of TLC from your DH

Tracy,

Hope you enjoying your daughter, sure you are and every day a dream

Kity, well done you on your 1st injection. I have been told its not as bad as we all think for 1st time. hope it continues the same and you dont get any nasty side effects.

AFM..

Not much really, just willing the days away so i get can on the pill. I wont know exactly when i will start injections or anything else for that matter until AF arrives ( hurry up ) !!!!!!!. never thought ive EVER say that.When i call they will tell me when to come off it and then injections after that. think i will probably be on the pill for 20 days.
DH on last week at college so after this week he be back full time, very glad he be here when i start the meds etc so he can be here for me to shout at !!! hopefully only joking and that i will be ok.

Thats it for now and chat soon

We must arrange a coffee date to coincide with tali and Liz

Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kity

Hello, 

Welcome to Tali and good luck with you baseline scan tomorrow  

Liz, glad you had a better day.  Had a chuckle reading about Suzie, Angel is exactly the same. She will happily throw herself in the sea or any river, but try to give her a bath it's a completely different story. She not rolled in anything dead though......yet!  

K, hope your headache has completely gone. Are you excited about your new job?

Trace, it seems crazy that we spend years hoping AF will not arrive, then we start IVF and find ourselves wishing for her to arrive. When did all become so topsy turvy? Hope she arrives soon for you so you can get started and get some dates for your calender.

Tracy, hope you had a lovely day with your little girl.

AFM no side effects from injections as of yet. Thought I was getting flushes today, but I think I was just hot because work was hot    I must be getting paranoid  

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, especially Talli, good luck on your journey ahead!

Well today started off ok but then took an unexpected twist, had to deal with lots of unexpected surprises recently!  DH and I decided to take advantage of the slightly improved weather and take Susie for a walk.  We went somewhere local but we hadn't been on this particular walk before so were very much looking forward to it.  Started off well but then we got into a fairly dense wooded area.  It got quite muddy and I was only wearing my trainers so I took a detour to avoid the worst of the mud.  Unfortunatly this required  ducking under a tree.  I stupidly misjudged  the distance and came up too soon and whacked my head off the  tree.  When I shouted out in pain and put my hand up to hold the injury, low and behold my hand was covered in blood when I took it down.  Our walk cut short and a trip to A & E followed!!  At school we are always told never to ignore a head injury so I thought I better be safe than sorry!  Fortunatly when I got there there were no other patients so was seen straight away and I was only there for about 20 minutes.  They cleaned it up and decided no stitch was necessary, they explained heads bleed in greater volumes than other parts of the body so not to worry unless I feel sick later on.  Fortunatly this hasn't happened! You never know a knock to the head may help me to think more clearly about the way forward!  I know for me that this is adoption, so hopefully some of you girls will have the pleasure and joy of a baby in your arms long before me and can help me out with parenting skills!

Take care everyone, with more of us it is getting harder to keep track of where exactly everyone is with treatment but one thing is for sure we are all on the same journey and there's no going back, only forward

Sending you all lots of   for luck and      for the next few days, weeks and months ahead.

Hope to get a chance to meet up with all or at least some of you again quite soon

Take care 

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Hope you're all doing well & Liz, hopefully you've had a good day & managed to avoid any unforeseen accidents!!!!!  I think when something like that happens to you, you either laugh or cry.  Hopefully you didn't have too sore a head & hope the tree was ok   (sorry, couldn't resist).

Tali, hope you've got on well at ARI today & everything is going to plan  

Kity, it's funny isn't it how you analyse everything when you're on medication where as normally you wouldn't even notice anything different!  When do you have your next appt at ARI?  I am really excited about starting my new job & can't wait  

Trace, another day nearer for you & hopefully   isn't far away .

AFM, just checking that all our forms are filled in correctly for tomorrow. Can't wait to get going & not sure what to expect either, as this will be a totally different experience &   the outcome will be different this time round too    Have also discovered that by having our various blood tests done by our own docs, will save us over £200 so that's good news    

   &   to all

K
xx


----------



## Tali S

Hello Ladies

Thanks for the kind words   

The scan was fine thanks, all looks good so have been sent away with a big bag of Menopur so start stims tonight.

Liz - Sorry - but I had to chuckle about your story. When we had our dog, we were always getting in to scrapes with her and it always seemed to be us that came off worst!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi everyone,

Tali,  great to hear all went well today,   all the good news stays with you

K,    all goes well for you tomorrow and al is as you expect and you get a good result. fantastic news you manged to save £200. thats a lot of money when you are forking out so much. big    to you and Dh and will be waiting patiently to hear from you,

Liz, i am    you managed to avoid A&e today. you need all the luck in the world with what you been through last 2 weeks, am always am thinking of you and hoping your days are getting better. and a big    to your DH.

Kity,  are your injections still painless and no obvious side effects yet. am feeling so relaxed  as i have you and Tali ( Liz & k also) if i have any problems.

Hi Tracey & P

AFM, just a busy day at work. had phone call from my doc here in Inverness asking me to go and see them on Friday as ARI have asked i go and get BP checked before i start pill next week. am happy to do this but bit annoyed they left it till now to ask for this as could have got this done weeks ago. Never mind, will do anything and i mean anything for all of this to be    for us.
never mind, 8 more days til AF and get started

Love Trace xx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone   

Liz, taking your dog for a walk seems to be coming quite eventful!  Hope your head is okay today and that you haven't been left with a big nasty head bump.   

Trace, hope the next few days waiting for AF pass really quickly. Really annoying when they leave things until the last minute though, shame your dr didn't phone you weeks ago. Good luck at your appointment    . The injections aren't too bad, I think I did something wrong last night though as it nipped a bit whereas the others have been fine. 

K, bonus on discovering you have saved over £200!  Hope everything went okay today   . My next appointment at ARI is the end of August so not to long to wait now thankfully.   

Tali, glad your scan was fine and good luck with stimms   

Tracy, hope you're having a good day   

AFM, still no side effects from D/R yet, thankfully.  Does anyone know how long it is before they normally start? I don't want to lull myself into a false sense of security.     

   for everyone

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Kristeen
Hope today went well.  Looking forward to hearing how it all went

Hi everyone else, glad everyone is getting on well with treatment, Trace, not long to wait now

Chat tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Thanks for all the good wishes for yesterday.  Everything went really well & the clinic was so easy to find that we arrived with loads of time to spare.  Staff all really nice & make you feel very welcome from the minute you walk in the door.  Anyway, DH did his bit so that was fine & then we had our consultation with the Dr (Marco).  Basically, he just went through the procedures & told us about the history of GCRM linking up with IVI Valencia.  Valencia have a 65% success rate   & there's also quite a high chance of twins!!  Success rates are obviously due to the age of the donors.  Next steps are, down a week today for me to have a pelvic scan & the mid-cycle catheter test & then we'll go back in October to sign the consent forms.  I'll also need to get scans done once I start treatment (all tablets this time round & no injections) to check thickness of my lining but Marco said I might be able to get them done in Raigmore to save going to Glasgow. Everything they have so far, is been sent to Valencia today, so that's us in the system.  We'll also get our blood tests done in next couple of weeks so we can send on the results & then it'll be a case of waiting for Valencia to get in touch so we can arrange when to go over.  Said we were hoping for November & Marco thought that would be fine.  He was able to answer most of the questions we had but some of them we'll ask Valencia direct once they've been in touch.  Feels so good to have started our journey though &     it'll be third time lucky.

Trace, hope AF appears soon & at least DH will be home soon & not having to go back to Edin.

Tali, great news about the scan & hope the DR is going well.  Guess you'll be heading back to ARI soon too.  Do you travel there & back in the one day, or stay over?  

Kity, I sometimes got that when I was doing injections as well, so don't worry about it.  Also, you may not get any symptoms so here's hoping.  And not long til you're back at ARI either.  Am sure the time will pass quickly.

Liz, hope you & DH are ok & are able to see a glint of light at the end of the tunnel.  At least you know that if the worst happens you will be able to start your new journey of adoption - small comfort I know - but you will at some point have that baba in your arms.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kristeen

So glad to hear everything went well for you yesterday  All systems go


----------



## Tali S

Hi Girlies

Stimming going fine. What a faff though with this Menopur stuff, transferring from one vial to another etc!!

Kirsteen - 65 % success rate is fantastic - fingers crossed for you. I'm getting a blood test at Raigmore on the 18th for oestrogen levels then back through to Aberdeen on the 20th. We live in Thurso but luckily my mum lives in Nairn so we use that as out half way doss house!!

Kity - Keep drinking lots of water. I'm drinking about 2-3 litres a day I reckon. I slosh when I walk!! About 10 days in to my D/R I hadn't drunk enough and got a really bad headache but it passed once I upped the fluid levels again.

Will chat soon.
Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lovely ladies,

Tali, glad to hear you manging well with injections. I must admit when the nurse showed us how to do the mixing etc with Menopar it did look a bit off a faff as you say, guess it will get easier the more you do it.

Liz, how are you and DH coping? been thinking of you and hoping the days are getting easier.Hope you can enjoy the rest of your holiday and build up strength to go back.Sounds like you areoing okay and thinking about a plan for your future re adopting. As always thinking of our futures is always a sticky thing to do on the hell of a road. Its full of bumps, detours, tears, disappointment, and lots of bad stuff. Hoping we will all get joy eventully BUT it really stinks !!

K, OMG, how *EXCITING NEWS* was that you got yesterday. so much joy and happy planning to take from that. It really does sound as if you are very very close to your BFP, though it will seem like a long way away. am soo happy for you and lots of  sent just for you and DH. yo must be on such a high.

Kity, have you got any side effects yet. maybe they might bypass and you will sail through

Tracey ,, have a fab weekend, might even get some sun xx

AFM,

DH home in about 20 minutes and thats him finished his course. WOHOO, now he can spoil me. I am going to my mum and dads for the night tomorrow so they can spoil me too. Am getting very nervous now as only a week away and the big stuff begins with BIG news i hope.
Planning to do a lot of relaxing and really take time out for myself and get my body and brain ready for this. it just seemswe been on the road for ever. I am at the stage right now of i get very upset when i see a preg lady and bbies. Thye have what i want and get so mad we all have to do so much and takes so long before we get that. anyway thats my grunt over with and will just enjoy the weekend with DH

Love Trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, as I said yesterday so glad to hear everyone seems to be heading in the right direction right now and wishing you all      to keep up the good  forture

Have joined 2 new threads today,adoption and surragacy.  Not willing to rule anything out or give up.  I know the journey ahead is going to be a very long one, perhaps surragacy may just be quicker than adoption and a similar price, perhaps slightly more.  Serriously need to do a lot of homework before we go down that road.  Have 3 months to do this before we make a decision.  We will only consider surrogacy if it is going to half the time we have to wait for adoption and we find out the laws.  My brother  is a lawyer  so will be having a chat with him fairly soon.

Take care

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Liz, i am hoping that are staying as strong as you can and preparing yourself for the  start of another school term. Possibly going back to work could prevent you from thinking of all the ifs and buts and whys for a short time.
Its hard to not think of TTC as its all any of us ladies ever think of. Hope you survive this week.     
Hows your DH coping? silly qustion really as am sure he will be having a lot of thoughts himself.Time does heal though at the time we never think that.

Tali, Hows the stimming ? still all ok with it

Kity,  hows you feeling ? 

Tracy,  Hi , hope you and wee one doing well

K,  hope your managing to remain as calm as you can after your fab news. it wont be long and November will be here

AFM, had a very nice weekend with DH. Went to my mum and dad's on Sataurday and decided to stay over. We had a very yummy chinese takeaway ( i had king prawn chow mein) and then my dad asked us would we like to go the legion as Paula Macaskill ( country singer from Fort William)was playing and we like her
, so we went and had a great time and now relaxing.
5 more days to go and i will start the pill!!!!! yehaaaa

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Hope everyone's doing fine with all the various stages we're at     

Liz, it certainly isn't going to do any harm to look into surrogacy & find out as much as you can & also with the adoption too.  I know that after I had the last BFN, I found it helped greatly to have something else to thing about.  Hopefully though, you won't need either of these options but it doesn't harm to be prepared.

AFM, was in Edinburgh on Sat with my sister & 4 of her pals.  We had a great day just wandering round in the glorious   & then we went to the Tattoo at night, which was fantastic (my sister's Christmas pressie).  I've always wanted to go & it didn't disappoint.  Can highly recommend it    Me & DH had a very lazy day today & aren't planning much this week until we head back to GCRM on Fri.  Both getting our blood tests done next week & feels so good to be saving money on that   

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Hi all,

Sorry but this post all about me as cant think clearly to post anything else.
I am thinking of you all though and will post properly tomorrow

 Well I have a day of all days. I woke up this morning to the arrival of  AF 5 DAYS EARLY and boy was I delighted. Never had such a short cycle ever I don't think.
Crazy crazy days wanting AF to arrive. So I very quickly called ARI in my excitement
to get the go ahead of 1st IVF cycle. So this it for us now and we are very excited.
The plans at the moment ( hoping nothing out of the ordinary crops up ):
Start the pill tomorrow morning, stop it on 17 September, baseline scan on 20 September,bloods on 29 September and egg collection on 4th October !!!!!!!!!!! and obviously then ET when we get told.

So am feeling really good we have at the very least got to this date.

         

Love Trace


----------



## Sparrow17

Yeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa        I'm so EXCITED for you, I've actually got goosebumps reading your post    Isn't it funny how AF arrived early but so glad you don't have to wait any longer.

Brilliant news xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace

Brill News     Overjoyed with your news

I'm afraid I've not had such a good day, i have had a very tough 1st day back at work but more of that tomorrow, I'm not going to spoil the excitment of tonight by labouring you with all my woes.  

Enjoy the rest of the evening, cellebrate the arrival of    What a weird thing to say!!!  Is Dh at home to celebrate with you?  Hope so!!

Love Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, sending you loads of     as sounds like you need them xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

thanks guys for your kind words

Liz sending you lotss of        too

trace xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Thanks for the       You are not wrong, after the day i have had I am needing thousands of them!!!!!!!!!

Believe me today was one of those days where there was just nowhere to hide.  The 1st person I bumped into was my coleauge who I thought was starting her maternity leave at the end of last session.  She has now  been told she needs to work another week.  Then my 2nd colleague appeared and it was her 1st day back from Maternity leave.  Three people asked at different times of the day if I had enjoyed my holidays, hardly surprisingly my answer was no.  Almost all my coleagues know what I am going through, managed to carry off the story of unexpected complication during egg collection well.  At the end of the day the real heart wrencher came along, my closest friend and coleague by far at school told me she was pregnant.  I know it has taken her just over a year to conceive and we have sought comfort and support from each other over the past few months.  Tears of happiness and joy followed, I am genuinly over the moon for her, sooooooo happy, yet enivetably it gave me the feeling of being alone again, the only one who just can't fall pregnant no matter how hard I try. 

It just so happened I had an apppointment with my GP after school, she has been on annual leave over the last 2 weeks so of course was blisfully unaware of what has happened and her 1st question was so how are things?, at which point I just burst into floods of tears   She was lovely and spent so much time with me, not for the 1st time I am in no doubt that the patients who had appointments after me will have been cursing me, hopefully none of them know me!

Trace, so sorry to spoil the party, this is supposed to be your night, but i just need to get this out of my head and writing it down  helps.


Hi everyone else,  hope treatment is continuing to go well

I'll try to be more positive tomorrow, promise!

Night all

liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, it's typical & always seems to be the case that everyone around you is either pregnant or getting pregnant & every 2nd commercial on the telly is for test kits or about babies!!!  Hopefully you'll have had a much better day today tho.  Have you thought about getting back in touch with the counsellor in ARI?

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Liz, you really did have a rotten day yesterday right up until the end. Dont feel bad about spoiling my day as nothing could have done that i was on such a high. You must remember you are very fragile at the moment as it is and the things that happened yesterday just tipped you over the edge, quite rightly so.
Everywhere you look or go there are babies and pregnant women and they will always be there, however we all see so much of them when we so desperatly want one too.
You stiil have your dream and you will have it 1 way or another, whichever way you go.
I do hope today was a better day for you, could it have got much worse ??
I took my 1st pill today, but as you know have a very long way to go also.

Dh tipped me over the edge a wee bit today and lost the plot over the most stupid thing. Don't know what made me go like that, maybe all the build up over last 4 or so years and now here we are on this road. I really don't know as i am normally very calm. It shocked me. may have to eat humble pie when i get home as i rekon i made him feel real bad. What a woman !!!
I will aplogise though,

Anyway K, hope you are ok and relaxing with DH and enjoying each other.

Hi to tali, Kity, Tracey, P 

Love Trace
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Sorry I haven't replied in the last few days, been feeling really lethargic and in one of those moods where you just want the whole world to go away.  Not sure if this is a side effect of the drugs, but hopefully won't last.

Tracey, excellent news           you must be so excited!  It so good to actually get started and get a list of dates. 

K, glad you had a great time at the tattoo, i have heard it is meant to be really good.  Good luck at GCRM on Friday  

Liz,   Sorry your first day back at work was not so good. It is genuinely awful when everyone else around you is pregnant, and no-one else really understands how horrible and gut wrenching it is.  Part of you is genuinely delighted for your friend but the other part wants to curl up and cry, and get really angry at the world.  My best friend fell pregnant a few months ago. I was so torn between happiness for her and devastation at the reminder that everyone else around me seems to get pregnant so easily and I may never get pregnant. I cried for so long.  It good to cry though and let it all out. Also really good you have an understanding GP as I have found that really helps. I hope the rest of your week gets better    

Off to do my jabs now

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Forgot to mention that as well as all the other awful things that happened yesterday    arrived in the evening.  Believe it or not this was not as bad as I thought it would be as I was able to be happy that at least it wasn't the dreaded   that it so easily could have been.  Having said that it is pretty heavy and painful, this discomfort has been with me all day today as well, so it is pretty unpleasent.  I was pleased today because when I phoned ARI, I was able to speak to Elspeth, who was with with me on that oh so dreadful day almost two weeks ago.  When I asked her if this    counted towards the 2 or 3 that I need to have before they begin treatment again she said it did, I was very relieved about this because I was half expecting her to say no, and next month would be the 1st one they counted.  

10 days ago what happened was completly devestating now I can think a slim chance is still better than no chance.  However I need to keep my feet firmly on the ground and DH and I now wholeheartedly believe that adoption is the way forward for us.  Even if they offer me another funded round of IVF from scratch, I think I will turn it down, they won't do it until Easter 2011 at the earliest and if I turn it down I can be 6-8 months along the adoption path by then.  Gauranteed success eventually, feels like a better option to me at the moment than the hoping and praying option.  Surrogacy has gone out the window, I read on the thread about a  lady who has beautiful twins through surragacy but it took the surrogate mother 3 shots at IVF for this to happen.  There is no way in the world that I am strong enough to potentially  go through those types  of  rollercoaster ups and downs.

Poor Kitty - Hope you feel better soon.  Don't worry I'm almost certain the way you are feeling is related to your medication.  I went through a similar patch when I was down regging, it didn't last more then 2 or 3 days.  Thanks for your kind words of support, it will never be easy when friends and colleagues fall pregnant, hearing what you had to say about how you felt when your best friend fell pregnant helped me to feel not quite so guilty about the very mixed feelings of happiness, joy and sadness that I felt yesterday.  I'm not alone!

Kristeen & Tracy - Thanks so much for your support.  I am so needing my friends around me right now and I now feel I know you both so well that your friendship is invaluable.  

Kristeen, I spoke to the councillor on Thursday last week and she said she was happy for me to keep in touch  if I feel it would help.  I found it much easier than I thought speaking to her on the phone, thankfully my 1st session was face to face, before all this happened, so I feel I can continue to chat using the phone.  Hopefully the next few days will get easier but will definatly not rule this out.  

Trace, I so hope you and DH have made up.  I am sure you will have, you are an amazing couple who have been through so much together already.  You  need each other more than ever to get through the next few weeks and months, whatever happens, sending   to you both.

Had better go, want to get kitchen clean before DH and Suzzie get home from the walkies


Take care  
Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Liz - Just want to send you a big   . You really have been through the mill. Elspeth is lovely, hopefully she managed to make you feel a bit more positive? Take care of yourself x 

Kity - Keep positive   , don't worry the side effects won't last forever, I'm sure.

Great news Tracey -  

As for me, I had my blood test at Raigmore today and should hear from ARI this afternoon with the results. As I was going to the clinic, I passed a couple of pregnant ladies and although you try not to you can't help but wish that they were you. I'm trying my best to ignore everyone around me who's pregnant and keep positive but it's tough. And the further I'm getting down the ICSI route, the closer I feel I'm getting to a negative result and wonder how I'll deal with it if it happens. I just don't know what it'll feel like with this being my first attempt.

Arrgh - Positive vibes ehh??!!

Will post soon and will hopefully be cheerier   xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Guys,

Tali, big   s to you, sound like you need them. I work in Raigmore and as you can imagine i see these pregnant women just everywhere and it drives me barmy. And they always seem to be overly happy just as im passing as if they know i am looking at them green with envy. I thought id get used to it but i can tell you i dont. On a positive note working there means i can occasionly pop down to Fertility clinic to have a wee chat with Jenni. If you fancy a coffe at next app, let me know and cann arrange a suitable place to meet. hope you got good results today. xx

Liz, yes i have apologised to Dh, wot venom came out of my mouth yesterday followed by a whole river of tears. What happened to me yesterday i really do not know. But today im a different person and back to the lovable wife again. Poor man. I think it was just a burst of everything, as on top of evevrything else spoke to DH eye consultant to find out he having surgery on Tuesday on his left eye which came as a shoock.Think it will be glaucoma surgery but it saves the little sight he has left it will be worth it and long term we pray he will be able to see our baby.
How was your day ? surely it couldnt have been any worse. Thats quite scarry about surragacy and you dont think of having to go through 3 IVFs doing it that way. Obviously you would not want to go through that. Its a huge decision for you both to make but at least you are talking in deptth about it together.
Having friends on this link is as you said invaluable. Wouldnt and couldnt be without you guys
ps, getting AF is so much better than a BFN   

K, How are you .  your lovely doggie

Kity,  hope your feeling better. i have all this to look forward to !!!! hmmm , not sure if i am going to enjoy this. At least i can ask lots of questions if need be   

AFM,
had a much better day, well couldnt have been any worse that the mad crazy person i turned into yesterday. All my emotions came crashing down on me, but today is just a ray of sunshine and feeling so happy and positive.Think i was worried about DH too and this op so did have a lot on my mind. Does that excuse me !!! no don't think....
Looking foward to the morning as i have got my pilates 1 - 1 assessment tomorrow. i have wated 2 months for this so am so looking foward to it. i plan to go twice a week after tomorrow so i can really tone up and keep my body in great shape for my pregnancy!! they know a lot about body care and what excercise to do when i get pregnant so sounds fab.

Have a great nite girls 

Trace
xxxx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone,

Trace, good luck with pilates assessment tomorrow and hope your DH's surgery goes okay  . Oh and I work in Raigmore to, so also passing pregnant women lots.  Is it just me or does there seem to be even more of them when you are TTC? 

Liz, good news that AF will count towards the 2 or 3 that you need before starting treatment again.  At least it reduces your wait.  Not a huge silver lining, but hopefully a step in the right direction.   My DH and I have also considered adoption, we have the information pack from the highland council just so we can make an informed decision.  Not sure how many attempts I will get if this IVF doesn't work, so adoption definately still an option.

Tali, hope you got good news from ARI today. I feel exactly the same about the thought of a negative result with this being my first IVF and not sure if I would cope. At least it is good to know there are people here willing to listen and support  

Hi K and Tracy hope you are both well.

AFM, not feeling as grumpy as I was but my temper is still very short at the mo. Poor DH having to deal with me losing the plot over the smallest things. What would we do without them? 


Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace, sounds like you'd a terrible day yesterday but glad you're feeling so much better today.  Am sure DH will have totally understood & forgiven you & apart from IVF you guys have so many other worries & things to deal with over DH's health, so you're allowed a wee wobble   That's fantastic that you've got your pilates tomorrow as well, as I know how much you've been looking forward to it.  Fingers crossed everything goes well for DH on Tuesday.


Kity, glad you're feeling a bit better today.  Aren't hormones such crazy mental things    esp when we're pumping our bodies full of drugs and I think that with us having to cope with all those changes in our bodies, that it's only fair our DHs have to put up with our occasional strops!!!!  At least you can shout & be as grumpy as you want on here & all it does is make you feel much better    

Liz, only 2 months to go then until you see how those frozen eggs have done.  I think I said to you before that my take on all of this is that any chance, however small, is still a chance, so you just never know what can happen.  It's also good that you & DH are now quite positive about adoption as this will take some of the pressure away from you both for the IVF.  At least be it next year or 3 years time, you know for definate that you will have your wee baba in your arms, so never loose sight of that.  However, you still need to give yourselves plenty time to get over what happened as you'll still both be feeling bruised by it & don't be too hard on yourselves.  Really glad that you've been in touch with the counsellor as I think that will help a lot.  And knowing we are all here for each other is such a comfort  for you & DH.

Tali, hope you got a good result from ARI today & having negative thoughts is perfectly natural & all part of the process.  The majority of the time, we think about what it's going to be like when we get that BFP & picture that little baby in our arms, but then we also can't help but have the occasional negative thoughts & try & imagine how we'll cope if we get the dreaded BFN so don't be too hard on yourself   Anyway, sending you loads of      for the days ahead

AFM, nothing much to report really.  Been keeping up the   & got back into a more sensible eating pattern, after all the rubbish I was eating at the w/end   Me & DH are going for a nice long walk tomorrow morning with Molly & then I'm going to tidy up the garden, so that should burn a few more calories, yippee!!!!

Lots & lots of   &  to us all

xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi everyone,

How you all tonight? The sun today was just great and having a day off made it even more special.
Went to my pilates assessment today and it was just great. Much more than i expected andd i felt really good after. i have 1 more 1-1 and then i will go to a classes. 
it is so relaxing and was about breathing, techniques, concentration on moving your body and very slow movements. Just what i need i rekon.

Thats it for me, hope you are all well and  will post more tomoz.

Did you get good results Tali?

Love trace


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Its very late so this message is going to be brief, sorry!

Have decided to take tomorrow off work, I am so tired I don't think I have the physical strength to stand up and talk to 23 children all day.  Luckily I knew HT would have no problem getting cover tomorrow, so that made my decision easier to make and decided to take advantage of that fact.  Hopefully a 3 day weekend instead of 2 will make all the difference to my energy levels for next week.

Tali and Kitty- As you are nearing the end stages of your treatment it is inevitable you are beginning to have some worries about how you are going to cope if the result is negative.  I have a very important peice of advice for you both that I hope you will consider.  Last year I had my 1st  treatment at GCRM.  Got through it physically with relative ease, very few side affects and of course I had these wories but just kept puting them to the back of my mind.  I will never forget the day I got the negative result, it still haunts me now, all the signs my body gave me during 2ww suggested IVF had worked and the sheer devestation of BFN was the worst feeling I have ever experienced in my life.  The 2nd BFN was after frozen embryo transfer and I coped much better, sadly a few days after transfer I knew that it had been unsuccessful had terrible AF pains, this meant I had quite a lot of time to prepare myself for BFN before I had my blood test to confirm the result.  

My advice is this, it might be worth considering having a session with the councilor at ARI before egg collection to talk about this.  I didn't have any councilling last year, before, during or afetr treatment last year and believe that this was a mistake.

I chose to meet the councilor at ARI a  few weeks ago before egg collection discuss how I might feel and deal with BFN if it came!  For me this has turned out to be a godsend as I am now keeping in touch with her and it is easier to speak to her on the phone after I spoke to her face to face.  Obviously I had no idea at the time what  was going to happen to me.  All I am really saying is just remember that service is there if you ever fel you need it, her name is Jane and she is lovely!

I feel bad after writing all that because of course we all hope and    for a BFP and it as just as important to think ahead about how different and fantastic our lives will be when this happens.  Sending you lots of    and  for the remaining part of your treatment.

Trace - Great to hear pilates went well, will be thinking of you and DH all next week, especially on Tuesday.  Look after each other and give each other lots of   

Kristeen - Glad you're getting out lots with Molly.  I am feeling very guilty just now as poor Suzzie is having to deal with being on her own for much longer periods of time again now I am back at work.  Never mind I will spoil her rotten tomorrow!

Off to bed
Long lie tomorow!!!

Bye  

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello

Liz, thanks so much for the advice. I was contemplating seeing a counsellor but wasn't sure how usefull they would be.  So glad to hear that you recommend it and have found it really useful.  Did you just mention that you wanted to speak to a counsellor at one of your appointments?

Hope everyone has a fab weekend 

 
Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi,

Actually liz thats a real sound bit of advice for me too. I am very realistic and do try to think of what could happen good and bad. hard as it may be we do know there is 75% chance of BFN, however my head and heart does overrule a wee bit and to stay as postive as we possibly can that is what we will be thinking until my body tells me otherwise. When i had the BFN with IUI that was  probably nowhere near as bad as IVF, that said we did still have to to  ARI and have the sperm transfer so in my eyes that was quite a horrible experience. We all have to be postive in our heads to keep our bodies positive.its the only thing i can do. I just   i never experience that feeling.
I hope the days for you are getting better, thoughh am sure its still very hard. I am thinking of you Liz and glad you are keeping positive about your future.     

had another lovely day off, was doing some volunteer work with sightaction.I went on a day trip to Fortrose with 10 others . most visually impaired and 2 blind and we had a great day. Grounded me to realise how lucky some folk are in life. these guys alll have sight problems and are all so happy and just accepting it,  where we all have TX problems, whch is something i just willnot accept. Funny old world.And when we we were collecting 1 of the other helpers she was in a right tizz as she had FOUND 1 of her neighbours little 2 year on the street screaming for her mum and when she took her to her mums house she was in bed. Absolutely disgusting.Mad me sick.

anyway have a great weekend everyone xx

Trace
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there

Slept all morning, needed the day off!  Got up in afternoon and did a little bit of work but not much.  DH came home, chatted for a little while, then guess what, fell asleep again, what am I like!  Then the niceest part of the day happened, went out for a walk with DH and beloved Suzzie.  Half seven by the time walk was finished so decided to be very lazy and get chinese takeaway, so glad we did, just couldn't be bothered cooking and no kitchen to clean either!

Hi Kitty, you can contact the counciler directly.  Her number is on the little buisness card that has the nurses number on.  She only works wed, thurs & fri.  

Trace, I think you are one of the most positive people I have ever met and I really admire you for it. You also do so much for other people, you are just a treasure!

Hi Tali and Kristeen, hope are having a good day and the weekend turns out to be fun!

Take care

liz


----------



## Tali S

Hi Liz and Trace

Thanks so much for the advice and positive thoughts. No matter how you try and be rational about the whole process, the heart always seems to over rule the head at some point and you start to get the negative thoughts.  I'm trying my best to keep positive. I know there's a 75% chance that it won't work but on the other hand there is a 25% chance that it will work and someone has to be in the 25% 

I was at the ARI yesterday. They've booked me in for EC on Monday. I have to say that this is the part I'm most concerned about. Like most people I don't like having to do pain unless I really have to. I hope they over do it with the sedation and knock me out!! What was everyone else's experience of EC?

Just trying to chill out this weekend. We're in Nairn visiting my mum and it's also the Nairn Highland Games so hope to catch up with old friends.

I'll be in touch.
Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tali

Don't worry Tali, I remember next to nothing about both my Egg collections!!  They give you plenty sedation.  Good Luck!!!!!!!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi tali,

Good luck for EC on Monday. cant help you with advice as not got there yet. 
my advice to you is this .... FORGET the 75% stuff, concentrate on you being in the 25% club !!! Go for it girl and make some nice embbies, nice and juicy and sticky !!    

You be in my mind as im getting closer too.


Thanks Liz for your lovely comments, positive is the only option for me. How are you and Dh?   

Have a great weekend everyone and XFACTOR is back, yeeeeeheeeeeeeee

Trace
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Decided that it is a good idea for me to take a bit of a break from this thread at the moment.  Sadly my chances of success in 3 months time are considerably less than 25% and I don't have any positive energy at the moment, its not fair of me to pass on any of my negative thoughts to you guys when you all still have so much hope and excitment about the next few weeks and months ahead.  Tali you are right at least one of us has to be successful, hopefully all of you will be!  

I'll come back on in a couple of weeks when both Kity and Tali should hopfully have some good news to share and celebrate, if that happens I'm sure it will raise all our spirits!!!!

Trace - Will be thinking of you and DH on Tuesday.  Also these few weeks on the pill will fly by and in no time at all you will be moving onto the next stage of your treatment.

Kristeen, GOOD LUCK with the new job and I hope that any trips to GCRM you need to make over the next few weeks bring good news and also take you closer and closer to your exciting trip to Valencia.

Take Care, looking forward to catching up with you all in a couple of weeks time when hopefully I will have a more positive outlook on life.

  to everyone

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Sorry I've not been on for a few days, but been doing some decorating in the house, so everything was in a bit of an upheaval!!

Liz, not sure if you're still logging on or not, but think it's a very wise decision to have a wee break for a while as you & DH have been thru so much in the last few weeks that you need time just to recharge those batteries & spend time together.  I think the fact you slept so much on Fri is a sure sign that your body was telling you to rest, so hopefully you'll have a much better week at work.  Be thinking of you over the next few weeks & look forward to catching up with you when you feel ready to come back.   to both you, DH & Suzzie xxx

Trace, sounds like you're very busy.  When is your first appt in ARI?

Kity, how are you getting on?  Any more side effects or have things settled down a bit?

Tali, so sorry I wasn't on to answer your post re EC, as like Liz, I don't remember anything about either of mine so hopefully it will have been the same for you as well today.  Can't wait to hear how you got on &   it all went well & that you'll be back to ARI this week to get your little embies on board    Re the success rates, we were given a 10-12% chance of it working but to be honest I let it go in one ear & out the other, as any chance to me was a good thing so hopefully you'll not let that worry you too much.

AFM, had my mid-cycle catheter test & pelvic scan on Fri & all is well, so that's another box ticked    Only problem was that they were very busy on Fri & running quite late, so wasn't taken until nearly an hour after I should have been.  This would have been fine if it wasn't for my very full bladder - need I say more?!!?  Anyway, managed to hold on just, but was so glad to get to the loo after it was over  

 to all xxx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone

Liz,     for the next few weeks, until we hear from you again.  

Tali, hope today went well and they got some lovely embies  

K, oh I sympathise about the full bladder. When I was getting numerous scans for cyst, they were always running late.  One time I genuinely thought I was going to pee myself.  After 45 minutes of waiting a nurse came out and said they were going to be longer still, but it was okay to go to the loo if I could just let a little bit out! They expected me to be able to stop mid pee!   Good that you have ticked another box, one step closer to Valencia!  

Trace, hope all goes well with DH surgery tomorrow  

AFM, still D/R, the injections starting to make me queasy now. It doesn't last long but have sometimes felt like I was actually going to vomit.  Has anyone else experienced this? Got my baseline scan next Monday so will ask then if this is normal?


Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all ,

*Liz, *I did try to PM you though not sure it worked Hmm.Anyway what i was saying was exactly wot Kirsteen saying and i agree also it is a good idea to take a break, as must be heart breaking for you to hear all about us and our treatments and unfortuantely you are not having any at the moment. My heart goes out to you and Dh and hope to hear from you soon. be kind to yourself and rest as much a is needed.

_*Tali, *been thinking of you today and hope all went to plan._

*Kity, *_Time is moving ahead for you too and you seem to be taking it all well. Hope all is goes as well for me_

*K,*_ Great news about your scan etc and all us well. Its always a joy to here something else has gone well for 1 of us. I must say your garden looks lovely, i always admire it as i go past on the bus. Let me know when you DH goes back and we can catch up for a cuppa ifyou fancy it,_

*AFM,*_ I am well, just waiting for DH op to be over and done with, we will find out tomorrow what exactly will happen so will know more after tomoz. I am just doodling along,not much happening for a while as i have another 4 weeks on the pill. My next app at ARI is on 20 Sept for baseline scan so got a while to go, That said i have been on the pill a week already so things are moving on and feel very very happy with life at the mo.Lets hope it remains like this .. The only thing is i feel so tired, but that will all the buzz of activity that my brain holds at the mo with TX and DH op._

_Love Trace xxxxxxxxxxx   _


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace, so sorry..........................completely forgot about DH's op tomorrow.  Hope everything goes well     Aaawww thanks for garden compliment, makes me feel really good    My DH is away on Wed, so would be lovely to catch up & meet.  Got things on this week, but let me know when would suit you after that.  Nothing better than a good   & if anyone else wants to meet up, let us know

Kity, when the nurse came to get me for the appt I told her I was bursting for the loo & for a brief second she got my hopes up as she said I didn't need a full bladder, then she remembered I did    How on earth anyone can stop mid-pee is way beyond me    That's such a shame the DR is making you feel like that.  I think I mentioned before that I had no side effects, so can't help you there but if I were you I'd phone ARI rather than wait til Monday.  They are all so nice & I phoned them a couple of times if there were things I wasn't sure about & they always put my mind at rest.

Forgot to say earlier, that I'm off to docs tomorrow for my blood tests, so that will be yet another thing out of the way.  DH went to get his today but because he has a different surgery the nurse said he'd have to speak to a doc before they'd do the tests cause of the HIV one    Bit annoying but at least we've plenty time to get them done & I keep remembering how much money we're saving on them    Also tomorrow, going to meet some of my new work colleagues so looking forward to that.  Don't start job til 2 weeks today but they've invited me along for lunch before they have a team meeting.  Be so nice to meet them before I officially start.

Right, that's it from me - making up for lost time   xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Just to let you know that the egg collection went OK yesterday. Unfortunately, I did feel the needle going in the first couple of times   but after I let out a couple of “Arghhs”, either the sedative they had given me kicked in or they took the hint and gave me some more, so I didn’t feel a thing after that   !! I was a bit weepy when I came round   but I think that was because I had felt the needle. The lady who was in before me was still asleep when I left, so I think possibly they may have over sedated her and as a result gave me a bit less – who knows?

They managed to get nine eggs which we were really chuffed with   . The clinic phoned this morning to tell us that seven were suitable to go on for fertilisation but unfortunately only two fertilised   . I know I should be grateful that at least two fertilised but I feel a bit gutted that some of the others didn’t make it. So, I’m going in tomorrow for a double transfer as the embryologists reckon that statistically this gives them the best chance. So keep your fingers crossed!!


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Tali,            Well done you , getting 2 emmbies on board is a massive result   . Gosh i didnt realise that there was a chance i may feel the needle.Thats is now, i will DEFINETLY be askeing for a huge dose of sedaative as i am such a woooosh when it comes to pain, just a cry baby really. I will make sure on that now its happened to you. Good luck for tomorrow and then its the 2WW which will be very long i am sure, that said, it will be worth evry minute of the wait for your BFP.    just you take it easy now xx

Kity, How rae you ? xx   

K. Thats another result for you getting the bloods done. Things really are moving so fast eh. And that sounds a great plan thet you are meeting up with new colleagues before you start. Nice bit of bonding is a right bonus. I am working next week but i could meet you for a coffee either >>>> Friday 3rd September @ 3pm or Sunday 5th anytime. Let me know, as will be lovely for a good old 
  xx


AFM,  well DH doesnt have to have the op after all as they are scared it could make the little bit of sight he has left  ,worse so he is going to be on eyedrops x 3 kinds twice a day for next 3 months to see how that works.
The surgeon was so nice and explained everything in such detail as i did ask a lot of q's. Was shocked really that he has so little sight, mind you he manages so hope it stays the same way.
Thats it as nothing else changed for me, only got 3 weeks and 2 days left before i will have anything new to say.

Love Trace 
xxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, what a shame you felt the needle going in but am so glad it was only a couple of times, although that would have been bad enough.  Great result on the 9 eggs too & remember even tho there are only 2 little embies, it only takes one    I know how you feel tho, as we only had 2 embies both times round too.

Trace, also great news about DH & hopefully the eye drops will make a difference as well.  It helps so much when you get a good doc too.  Fri 3rd would be fine to meet.  Where do you want to go?

AFM, bloods all done so will get the results in about 10 days & can then send them onto GCRM.

 to all xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Tali, great news on getting two embies, fingers crossed that one of them will be the one! 
Not so good that you felt the needle though, how awful. Good luck with the ET tomorrow     

Trace, good news that DH did not need surgery.  Hopefully the drops will do the job.

K, so nice that you future work colleagues invited you along to lunch. Good to get a chance meet them before you actually start, makes your first day much less intimidating.   Great that another box ticked by getting bloods done, moving ever closer to tx

AFM, not been up to very much. Think buserelin making my temper a lot shorter than normal. (may just be me but  I am blaming the drugs anyway   )  I seem to have very little patience at the moment, especially at work which is not good.  Hopefully it will go away soon before I go completely crazy  


Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Hows you all today?

Having an ok day though i have had  a real bad headache for a few days and am just oh soo tired. Just can't seem to shake it off. I am thinking it may be side affects from taking the pill though when i was on the pill ( different 1 though) years ago i never had this.
1 of the nurses at my work thought it may be  that i am super sensitive to any changes in my body at the momemnt. Ah well, anything that it brings i will accept as i just want my baba.

K , i am working till 3pm so maybe we could do Simpsons again as its handy, if not i could meet you in town at 3.15pm but i guess thats a prob for you with parking. Let me now as i am happy to go anywhere for a coffee and blether. Anyone else welcome too

Love Trace

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Evening,

Hope everyone is well tonight & has had a good day  

Kity, am sure it's the drugs affecting your temper, but if not, at least you've got a very good excuse  

Trace, sounds like the pill also affecting you too    Hope the headaches go away soon.  I used to always get really bad headaches a couple of days before AF arrived, but they stopped once I started the acupuncture. I think it probably is your body reacting to been on something different.  You're so right tho, we'll all be happy to go thru whatever to get our dream at the end of the  

Tali,   everything went well today for you - at least there would have been no pain!  Sending you loads of   & sticky vibes for your    Are you taking time off work at all?

AFM, DH went away offshore today, so just me & Molly dog for the next couple of weeks.  Got all my housework & washing done, so can relax now that's out of the way.  Met some old work colleagues for lunch today, which was great.  Went to Storehouse at Foulis & if you haven't been can highly recommend it - food excellent    It was lovely meeting my new work colleagues yesterday & will definately make it easier when I start a week Monday & take away those initial nerves.  Everyone was really nice & felt quite at home so really looking forward to starting.  Had guilty feelings tho, as obviously I never mentioned anything about what we're going thru at my interview & have no intention of mentioning it now either, but guess we just have to do what we have to do.

Trace, meeting in town would actually be easier for me on Mon, as I have to go in & do a few things anyway.  Where does the bus from Raigmore stop?  We could just meet somewhere near there & yes, anyone else wanting to come would be great  

Lots of   to everyone

K
xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

K,

on 3rd sept i can meet you in town but nt on Monday as working. Cud meet you in Ash or bar 1 or somewhere similar

Tracexx


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace,

What a numpty I am   I thought the 3rd was Monday!!!!  Meeting on FRI 3rd will be fine.  Is Bar 1 where the Moray used to be?  Ash is where myself & Liz went & as the tables are so close together it's not ideal for the topic of our conversation     

K
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Yes, bar 1 is where moray used to be. That sounds like a plan. Are you ok with that

Trace


----------



## Tali S

Hello

2 embies on board so the 2ww commences. Thanks for all the sticky vibes and you're right, there was no pain - Phew!!

Trace - I'm sure I read that you work at Raigmore? I've got some expenses claim forms and was wondering if you know who I should send them to or the best number to ring - Ta!!

TTFN


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

Wohaooooooo. well done you. Just take it easy.

I am assuming you have had the forms signed by staff at ARI. ( as that is a must, it not Jenni at fertility clinic here will sign them)
If so you just need to take the form to the cash office(from main entrance -- past the cafe and then past the wee paper shop and turn right at end of that corrider and walk right to end of that  corrider and turn left ( past the pharamcy and is the 2nd on the right after that. You will see the sign )) and you will get it all back less £10.00

Good luck for next 2 weeks and    again.   want some good news on this thread as we do need a BFP 

Love Tracexx


----------



## Tali S

Thanks for the info Trace  

Last question, what days and times is the cash office open? Just so I can plan my trek down to the big city.


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi Tali,

Open Monday  -  Friday 09.00 - 4.30pm
Not open this Monday as its a bank holiday ( not for me though !!!! )

Hope you feeimg ok and resting 

Trace xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Tali, that's fantastic news   & really hope the next 2 weeks will go past quickly for you &     it'll be a BPF for you & DH   

Trace, Bar 1 on Fri 3rd at 3.15pm sounds perfect   Can you send me a text saying it's from you pls, as I have new phone but kept my old sim card but not all numbers copied over   

Kity, hope you're doing ok?

AFM, was at accupuncture this morning & got some more Chinese herbs, then went home & took Molly for a walk (1hr 40 mins), so have a very sleepy little dog now & I'm not much better   

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone 

Tali, that's great news,   lets hope the next 2 weeks fly by and you get a a great big BFP  

Trace and K, hope you well and  have a fab weekend

AFM, I have my baseline scan on Monday, so fingers crossed all goes well.  Just booked a hotel in Edinburgh for me and DH at the end of October for our anniversary (going to see Spamalot   ). Decided we needed a break, even if only for a weekend


Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hey Kity,

 all goes well for you on Monday - another step closer    A w/end away sounds like a fantastic idea.  We keep forgetting that we're having a   as well as treatment in Valencia  

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lasses,

Tali,    hoping you taking it as easy as possible and enjoyng your weekend

K, anoter day closer or you, Rememebr it will be September next week. Sure you be enjoying yor space and lots of doggie walkig

Tracey , Hi , assuming you lurk and wishing you and your daughter lots of hapinness

Kity, how you getting through the days with your injections and hows your mood etc


AFM, had a lovely day. did a last minute trip to Aberdeen to visit my bruv, SIL and cutewe nephew. He is such a wee charmer ( 16 months old) and has a huge lovely personality. We had so much fun and the bestthing ever was for a few hours we didnt have the time to think about our own stuff and that was just BRILLIANT.   
And toorrow as going to see my wee darling neice who is 16weeks.

Am still knackered all the time but its just way of life at the mo so its nearly the norm now ha ha.
3 week more on the pill and then the nex stage

love trace
xxxx


----------



## kity

Hello

Had one hell of a rollecoaster day today. Had my baseline scan at ARI and yet again bloody cyst causing problems    .  Nurse took one look at scan and all downhill from there.  She decided not to give me stimming drugs until the cyst had been tested further still   (for anyone that doesn't know the cyst has already be diagnosed as borderline malignant last month and it is in my one and only ovary). So got some blood taken and sent away home.

Cried in the car all the way until Elgin, absolutely devasted and convinced that they were going to tell me that IVF now too risky.  Thankfully I got a phone call from ARI as soon as I got back home.  Nurse had spoken to IVF doctor and oncologist and they still happy to go ahead (as apparently this may be my one and only shot at IVF, before the risks get to high   ) However that does mean my poor DH has to drive back throught to Aberdeen on Wednesday to pick up stimming drugs.

Not quite sure how to feel now, gone through so many emotions today I think I have used them all up. 

Sorry for going on a rant, but needed to get that off my chest.

Hope everyone else is having a better day

Kity
x


----------



## muff0303

Hi All

Yes i'm a good lurker but terrible poster.  I tend to read on my phone/at work but can't answer on it.  Frightened the NHS will catch me surfing...

Kity, you've certainly had a horrible day, thank god it got better xx

Tali, sticky vibes xx

Always fancied going to Valencia, I hope you have a lovely time in between the treatment x

Trace not long for you now

Love Tracy x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Tracy,  Nice to hear from you and glad all ok with you. I hope not to get caught as work with NHS too !!

Kity,  So sorry to hear you 1 hell of  a day. At least it ended up better than it started and you now have so much hope for this IVF cycle. Did you know this was your seemingly last chance at IVF or was that never explained properly to you and DH. I hope you can get over this hurdle pretty quickly and get your postives thoughts back soon as you will neeed them back  so your body in a better place when you get to EC and ET. Big hugs to you      . Be there for each other and have lots of TLC for each other. Not long now really so try and look forward as much as you can.

Tali,  How are you feeling? gosh you could be preggers as i type. So hope you are. Lotsof       to you and just do what you feel you should and enjoy the pampering.

K,  How are you? I am thinking you started your new job yesterday. Correct me if i'm wrong, or is it next week? It gets so confusing as we all read so much. If you did i hope all went well and hope to hear some news soon

AFM, just the same. Got the doc tomorrow to get this tiredness checked out. See what they say. 2 weeks and 3 days left on the pill. Getting closer

Love Trace xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Kity - I can't believe what an awful day you had. I hope your stimming is going ok and     that you will only need one cycle of IVF anyway. We're all thinking of you   

Trace - Hope everything goes ok at the docs tomorrow   .

afm - Not suffering many symptoms, don't know whether that's a good thing or a bad thing. Test date is the 9th of September. It seems an awfully long way away and I have to admit I'm starting to lose my nerve a wee bit   .

Tali x


----------



## kity

Hello

Tali, hope the next few days go by nice and quickly for you. Fingers crossed for the 9th      

Trace, hope everything goes okay at the doctors tomorrow   You'll be starting your tx before you know it.

K and Tracy hope you both well  

AFM, feeling better today and not so stressed.  DH not having to drive through to ARI tomorrow anymore as someone was able to drop my drugs off at raigmore today   . Start Stimming drugs tomorrow but have asked one of the doctors to phone me first as I have a few questions I still need to ask regarding the effect of the drugs on the cyst etc.  Hopefully will feel more relaxed about everything tomorrow when I have some answers. Not sure for definate if this is my one shot at IVF as it all depends on cyst but have been warned to expect it. Thanks for all the  

Kity


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Very odd.....................posted last night but for some reason it doesn't seem to have worked    

Anyway, Kity what a terrible day you had yesterday & can only begin to imagine how you must have felt before you got the call from ARI.     that you won't need anymore cycles & this one will work for you & DH.  Good news he didn't have to go thru to collect the drugs. Bet you were exhausted last night with all that happened, so hope you got a good rest.  Hope the doc is able to answer your questions & put your mind at rest   

Tracy, good to hear from you.  Have never been to Valencia either, so really looking forward to it, esp bringing back our holiday souveniers     

Tali, the   is just nothing but mental torture!!!!  You can't help but think about it 24/7 & you become so much more aware of every single little twinge in your body.     & sending loads of     that before long you'll be sharing some fantastic news with us   

Trace, that's good you've got the doc tomorrow as it's no use if you feel really lethargic all the time.  Start new job Monday coming

AFM, just spending this week doing not much at all, other than lots of   with Molly, which is fantastic in this lovely sunny weather    Was at Westlife on Saturday night & they were fantastic   Not a huge Westlife fan but they were much better than I thought.  Getting home after was a nightmare tho, less said about it the better   

Muchos     to us all

K
xxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi lassess,

Glad to see qwe all happy ( ish ) at the moment. Its just that theres a lot of waiting going on especilly in next 8 weeks fo us all. 

 to us all and hope we all have BIG FAT JUICY POSITIVES.

I went to doc today and was raging as they had cancelled my appointment and forgotten to tell me. Anyway they fitted me in !!! after my slight rage. He said the tiredness was nothing to do with the pill and thought it was more to do with the viral head/ear infection i am getting over !! so was plesaed to hear that. And last night while i was chewing a wham bar which i love a part of 1 of my back teeth fell out!1 It caused no pain or blood. Anyway managed to get an appointment at dentist on 9th September !!
Went to pilates last night and i just love it, i really do.

Yesterday got all my dates for injections / appointments so am even more excited. It would seem for 2 days i am on both injections. Does that seem right??
I have a scan on 21 Sept/29 Sept/1 Oct and hopefully EC 4th Oct.

Sorry its been all about me this thread. Hope you are all well and  to you all 
xx TRACE


----------



## kity

hello

Trace, great news that your tiredness has nothing to do with the pill. Are you on long or short protocol and what two injections are you going to be on for two days?  I am on the long protocol and had to take buserelin for three weeks on its own and am now also taking Gonal F as well.  On both injections for the next ten days at least. You must be delighted to finally have dates, it all makes it seem so real doesn't it.  Hope all goes well for you when you start  

K, good luck with new job on Monday.   I heard the traffic at Westlife was an absolute nightmare, hope you didn't have to wait around too long afterwards.

Tali, hope you are okay and that the   isn't driving you to distraction. Sticky vibes!!!

Tracy, our resident lurker hope you okay and that you not getting caught surfing at work  

AFM, spoke to dr from ARI today. She really put my mind at rest regarding IVF and cyst.  Have been warned that this cycle may not get to ET if cyst becomes more problematic. Fingers crossed that doesn't happen  , but if it does they will freeze any eggs collected and implant them after ovary removed. This is the worst case senario though, so there still hope for me yet    On a lighter note, finally decided to tell my boss at work what going on to explain why I needed so many days off. He a much older, very reserved man. Wanted the ground to swallow me whole as I was having to explain my gynae problems!!!     


Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Evening,

Trace, well that's great news it's not the pill causing the tiredness but isn't that funny that you'd no idea about having the virus    Did you get anything to take for it?  If not, please take things easy if you're still not feeling 100% as you don't want to get any worse - speaking from personal experience!!  And then breaking a tooth, what a nightmare    So EXCITED for you getting your dates thru, it just makes everything all the more real, doesn't it & you can start to see a light at the end of the tunnel.  Not sure about injections as think you're on a different regime from the ones I was on.  I was same as Kity & had to do the 2 injections for the last while.  I can just tell you'll be hyper when we meet on Fri    

Kity, so happy you've managed to get some answers & your mind is at rest.  At least you know worst & best case scenarios which I think is important so you're not fooling yourself over anything.  I always say as long as there's a chance, no matter how big or small, it's a chance.  Lots of    &   to you.  That must have been so difficult telling your boss but at least now he knows, although bet he won't be having any long discussions with you about it    Took about an hour to get out of the car park after Westlife, if not longer, but luckily planned ahead & took some provisions just incase.  I didn't mind the wait as expected it, but it was the disorganisation that really annoyed me  

Tracy, also hoping you haven't been caught out lurking   

Tali, has this been another slow day for you - silly question really!  Sending lots of    to you  

AFM, was starting to panic a bit about not having enough holidays in my job for the time off I need, as have no idea when their holiday year starts.  However, gave myself a talking too & if need be will just take time off without pay (I told them at interview I'd be off in Nov) & am hoping that I'll find out very quickly after our Oct appt with GCRM when we'll be going to Valencia.  No point in worrying or stressing about anything    Also just waiting for   to arrive but hopefully this will be 2nd last one for a very long time  

 xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi everyone,

K, yes you are right, im wel hypo now. keep waking up throug the night with only ONE thing on my mind. mm wonder what thet might be. sounds like you did the right thing at your interview telling your boss you will need time off. And you are right in telling yourself off for thinking mad crazy thoughts.   . Hoe you enjoying yur last week of relaxing before you start work again. hope    arrives soon for you. Looking forwad to seeein you tomorrow for a good old   . feel like a need a good old rant !!

Kity,  i am on the short protocol. though it seems most of you FF girls have all done the long one. I have to take buserelin for 3 days( high dose) and on the 2nd day of these injections i have to start menopur for 10 days.and then the scans will decide if my dates will remain the same or they may have to be jiggled about. OMG its so close now. How did you get o yeesterday with our 1st injection.

Tali,  hows you passing time with the 2WW. what are yo doing to pass the time and did you get yur money back ?  

AFM, hey im ok. Time dragging, but its2 weeks today  stop the pill !!  . then iwill need you girls more than ever. i am a bit wrried about the mixing the menopur and ensuring i ge the right dosage. Sure ill be ok when the time does come.

Hi to the lurkers, thinking of you all    

Love Tracexxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Girls,

have no computer over the weeekend    as its not well and getting a pal to look at it so catch you all on Monday.
i may get a quick snoop as going to my mums on saturday

Trace xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Trace

Mixing the menopur is a piece of cake once you get used to it - honestly  !! I was on 225 mg (3 vials worth) so I became an expert by the end of the 10 days  .

I haven't got my money yet. I'm popping down to Nairn for a long weekend next weekend so hope to go to Raigmore either Friday or Monday to get my wonga!! Maybe if you're around you might want to catch up?

As for the 2ww, I've been at work the whole time and it's been great for helping to keep my mind off things. It kinda sends you   though. I'm trying my best to keep positive but every so often I start having negative thoughts. Hey ho, less than a week until OTD (9th Sep), so send all the sticky vibes you can !!

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali. this is for only you                           


i want you to be oour 1st BFP.

Yes i will be delighted to meet up for a catch up. Just let me know time and i will meet you. Any time would be good .
Thanks for advice, may need more nearer the time. I am on 300mg daily.
6 more days to go. Are you going to cheat and test early. het the    to you !!

Trace

Hi everyone else


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Girls,

Trace, great to catch up this afternoon & really enjoyed our walk.  Molly is now fast asleep on the couch, so think she enjoyed it too    You'll be fine when you have to start your injections & mixing, it's always a bit nerve wracking doing these things for the 1st time but am sure you'll soon get the hang of it & you always have help here - altho I never had to do any mixing in my protocol but guess things have moved on since then  

Tali, lots of sticky vibes,   &   coming your way.  The 9th will be here before you know it & good that work has kept your mind off things.     for that BFP   

Kity, how you getting on?

AFM, just preparing myself for work on Monday & was not only out for lunch today but also going for lunch tomorrow - life is tough    

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello everyone

Tali, Sticky vibes!         Hope the wait until test isn't too unbearable.

Trace, I have not had to mix menopur as I have a pre-filled pen of Gonal F.  However I do have to reconstitute drugs all the time at work and trust me it not as difficult as it first seems. You will soon wonder what you were worrying about.  

K, hope all goes well for your first day at work on Monday, at least you have had the chance to meet some of them already which must make it less un-nerving.  Enjoy your luch out tomorrow.

Tracy hope you're are well, have a nice weekend.

AFM, was feeling a bit yucky yesterday and was dreading giving myself more Gonal F as the first one really hurt.  However the next one was completely painless, go figure.  I must have done something wrong the first time . You would think I would be used to giving myself jabs by now, but oh no there was blood and immediate bruising oops! hopefully have the knack now.

Hope everyone has a fab weekend


Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Just a quick post from me..........................................

Kity, I had the same experiences as you when injecting with the gonal F - no rhyme or reason to it at all?!  Have to admit, I'm quite happy that I won't have to do injections for my next treatment  

Hope everyone is fine & has enjoyed this lovely weather   

Lots of sticky vibes,   &  

K
xx


----------



## Tali S

Things not looking good, girlies 

I started to bleed this morning  

I know someone said on another post, it's not over until the OTD, but I think deep down you know it hasn't worked.

Sorry this has been me, me, me........


----------



## Sparrow17

Oh Tali, that's not good      Like you say, you get a feeling yourself, but am     that things will still be ok for you.  It's amazing how many times you read on here of the same thing happening & yet they turn out to get their BPF.  Have you contacted ARI at all for some advice?

Thinking of you loads xxxxx


----------



## kity

Tali,

You must be so worried, Fingers crossed that when OTD arrives it is still good news. As K has already said you read it so many times on here that people have a bleed but still get good results. Lets all hope you are one of them

        

Kity
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

Oh, i am so thinking of you and            for you that you will achieve what you want. that being said i know we all know our own bodies and i am hoping you are thinking your body is wrong. 3 more days and time will tell. I am here for you anytime. this will be a real tough time for you so hope you and DH look after each other. Will keep a close eye on here for you. hope to see you soon.
      
Kity, hope you coping

K, fab to meet up on Friday and hope you enjoyed your 1st day at work. I will catch up proper later on in the week as think Tali may need all our support this week

Love Trace xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tali S

Thanks everyone for your support  

Update for you but probably TMI, still bleeding this morning but no worse than yesterday, I think the progesterone is helping to keep it at bay. It's just a waiting game now. Only today and tomorrow and then I'll know for sure on Thursday.  

Still keeping   and having the odd   too.

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

This is a post just for you. I am       very hard for you and hope you can keep sane till Thursday. Very hard 2 days to get throughh. You have got this far so another 2 days will probably be the longest. Hope you are managing to keep    though i guess that hard. As i havent got to that stage yet i have no idea how you feel.Folk that say they do know when they havent been thru it are lying !!!

  with DH and keep each other together

Love  Trace xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali,

    &      to you for next couple of days.  If the bleeding hasn't got any worse, then that can't be bad.  Hoping you're resting as much as possible & that you & DH can be a good support to each other.  You know we're all here for you whenever you need us  

Trace & Kity, hope you both ok.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Tali, More of these for you             Thinking of you

Kity, Hows you getting on with your jabbing, any obvious side effects yet ?

K, hope you are well and enjoying your work and getting on well with all, i am sure you are.    

AFM, Nothing new to report. As you can guess not too busy at work today !! Feeling well and not liking this weather too much

Hi to Tracy and Liz ( if you are lurking )

Love Trace


----------



## kity

Tali,

Like Trace I have never been at that stage yet either, so can't possibly know what you are going through. So I will   and send lots of     instead. Hope you and DH are coping and that Thursday comes by very quickly.

        

Kity
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

Hope you holding on to HOpe. i certsinly am for you. Thinking of you and am         hard for your good news tomorrow

Love and hope

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tali S

Trace, Kity and Sparrow

Thanks for all the positive vibes. I really appreciate it. I just need to get through today so I can test tomorrow and find out on way or t'other. It's pants isn't it!!

Thanks again, without you, I would be more of a blubbering wreck than I am at the moment.

Tali x


----------



## muff0303

Best of luck Tali     

Hi everyone, hope you're all fine.

Nothing to report I'm afraid.  Any of you on ********?

Love Tracy 2 x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Tali, lots of       for tomorrow &       that it will be good news.  Having been there twice before, there's one part of you that just wants to get it all over with & another part of you that just clings to each day you are still PUPO.  Big     to both you & DH.

Kity, how you getting on with being a human pin cushion  

Trace, another day nearer for you   

Tracy, hope you're doing fine & enjoying fun things with your wee princess    I'm on ** but don't post very often, tend to lurk more on there.  Bit scared incase I get ** & FF mixed up, which would not be good  

AFM, just counting the days til we head back to GCRM.  My various blood tests are back so can collect them from the docs tomorrow & that's another box ticked    Really enjoying new job as well & can't believe how quickly this week has gone.

 xx


----------



## kity

Hello,

Tali, Good luck for tomorrow     Will have absolutely everything crossed for you    

K, Glad you are enjoying your new job, I bet the first week has just flown by! When are you next back at GCRM?

Trace, Tracy and Liz hope you are all well  

AFM had my day 8 bloods done today and they came back fine, have another scan in Aberdeen on Friday.  Jabs seem to be more painfull than they were to begin with   Probably me just not being as gentle as I was when I started.

Good luck again Tali  

Kity
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

im on ** too. be great to do the friends bit on there .you can look for by email [email protected] or just by name Tracey Lowe. hope to see some of you on th   ere too.

k, glad you job as you expected and all is well and great to hear your bloods are back so quick

Kity, think i'll be like you and the injections will be something of a pain thing !! glad all bloods ok and good luck on Friday

Tali,                    . 1 more sleep and you have the bestest news in the whole world, which i  for, and hope its not the other   
On a positive note as you have 2 embbies maybe its just 1 left which will still make a huge massive BFP.
I'll be on 1st thing to be with you and your news

 with DH tonight and you emmbies

Night

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

I know I haven't been around but feel I just have to post tonight to wish Tali all the luck in the world tomorrow and let you know that you more than anyone has been in my thoughts over the last few weeks.  At this stage the wait is unbearable you just want to know.  
        for good news, 2 embies were implanted so perhaps one may still be there. We can only hope,    and wait.  

Take care  , will be thinking of you and DH all day tomorrow 

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all fine.

    for everyone 

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Arghhh........inconclusive at the moment. I did the test this morning and got a very faint positive however I'm still bleeding. I've phoned and left a message at Aberdeen so waiting for them to get back to me. I'm hoping that I'll be able to get a blood test organised at Raigmore either tomorrow or Monday, as I'll be down in Nairn for a long weekend anyway, just to get confirmation one way or t'other. Why is nothing ever straight forward? I had come to terms with the fact that the test would be negative so when I got a faint line this morning I didn't know what to do!! Talk about messing with your head!

Will keep you all updated. And thanks again for all your support, you've all been brill.

Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, just when you thought you'd finally have your answer today......................................your head must be so scrambled & you probably don't know whether to laugh or cry      A positive is still a positive though & am   that you'll be able to get a blood test asap to put your mind at rest.  Like the other girls have said, maybe the bleeding is due to one of the embies going.  I seem to remember reading on here somewhere of some ladies who bleed most of the way through their first few weeks & it sounded like it was quite a common thing too, so     that everything is going to be fine.  Loads of       to you & DH & lots of    

Hi to everyone else & will post more tonight, but just wanted to pop on quickly before work to see how Tali was.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

at work so cant stop long.
Well not what i expected but its still a positive. will post later. so so thinking of you. Sure its a positive to get a line at all

Love Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

Manage to find some free moments to chat again. keep positive and it relly does sound like you maybe just lost 1 of your wee ones. keep thinking that and it may keep you a bit saner. Let me know if you want to meet up for a wee chat since you in the area. Would be great to meet you and support you  and  you me.     here is your baba next year

Love always and thinking of you always at the time xx

Trace xxxxx


----------



## Tali S

Update - Aberdeen have told me to wait until Tuesday and do another urine test - arghhh . I just hope this bleeding stops  . No one ever said this was going to be easy, but I didn't expect this scenario. It's enough to drive you  .

Trace - Send me a PM with your details (mobile number or something) and I'll phone/text you tomorrow when I pop in to Raigmore. Let me know what time's best for you.

Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tali,

Keeping everything crossed for you.

Take care

Liz


----------



## kity

Tali,

You must be driven insane having to wait until Tuesday now.  However a faint positive is surely a good sign.         for Tuesday.  Hope you still manage to have a nice weekend

Kity
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Tali, been thinking about you all day & just     that everything is going to be ok & it'll be time to celebrate on Tues.  Can't even begin to imagine what it's going to be like for you waiting til then, but am sure it's going to be worth it    How's your DH coping with all this?

Liz, good to hear from you.  Hope you're doing ok  

Trace, getting ever closer for you    Am really pleased to have the bloods back & DH will get his next week, so that's us with everything ready for next appt.

Kity, not so good the jabs are more painful for you    but good news about your bloods    Will be thinking of you tomorrow when you have your scan & will then get an idea of when you can expect EC to be.  Next appt at GCRM is on 12th Oct & feels like it's taking for ever to come round, but then nothing goes quickly on this rollercoaster  

Tracy, hope you're doing plenty of lurking & managing not to get caught out  

AFM, DH arrived back home last night, so this will be our last attempt at a natural miracle before going to Valencia    You just never know  

Anyway, think it's fair to say that all our     are with you Tali & we're all     that everything will be just perfect.

K
xx


----------



## muff0303

Tali, what a nightmare for you. 
Trace have added you on **
Hi everyone else 

Love Tracy 2 xx


----------



## kity

Hello 

Tali, hope the extra wait isn't driving you to mad. It must be awful. Been thinking of you lots and hoping you get a lovely positive result on Tuesday.     

K, fingers crossed that you get a lovely natural miracle and don't have to worry about GCRM and Valencia. Then you can just go to valencia on  

Trace and Tracy hope you both okay and have a fab weekend  : 

Liz, good to hear from you again  

AFM, had my scan today at Aberdeen and everything proceeding well   so I have my EC on Monday.   Very excited about this but very nervous at the same time.  Worried it going to hurt as when they drained my cysts that really hurt! Also worried it will somehow go wrong. ARGH! mixed emotions not good  

Hope everyone has a great weekend  

Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi everyone,

Tali,  was fab to meet you today. You are 1 amazing lady and so ready to tackle anything thrown a you and so very positive. And thanks for all the tips, sure it will help me along the way.

Tracy, your ** pics of your little precious miracle are fab. she is so cute and a happy looking little toddler xx

Liz, if your lurking Hi and hope you ok and coping with all.

K, Now that would be such a lovely dream , having your baba natuarlly, go for it girl    . have a lovely weekend with DH. glad you had a good 1st week. 

Kity,      . Hope you get thru EC ok and you can tell me all about it so i can get myself ready!!. This is exciting for you now, just make sure you take as much drugs on offer and get yourself of to lala land
Do you know how many eggs yo might get. do they tell you at this stage ?

I am well and looking forward to the weekend. 6 more days on pill !!!    

Love Trace xxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, thinking of you loads & hoping you're doing ok.  I find it a bit strange that ARI have kinda left you hanging til Tue, as it's such a long time to wait.  Anyway, loads of   &   &   for good news   

Kity, how exciting    You're bound to be nervous about it, as it's the 1st time but you'll be fine, honest   Tell them that you're worried about it being painful after them draining the cyst & hopefully they'll give you a good dose of whatever & you'll not remember anything about it - that's what I did  

Trace, can't believe that it's been a week since I saw you, as the time seems to have flown past    Getting closer by the day for you too  

Tracy & Liz, hope you're both fine & looking forward to a nice w/end   

AFM, picked up blood results from docs today & didn't have to pay for them, as they said payment would be made after final treatment.  Not sure what that's about   & told receptionist I wasn't haven't treatment here so will wait & see what happens.  Maybe I'll score lucky & not be charged    Have really enjoyed my 1st week in new job & everyone has been so friendly too.

Anyway, have a good w/end everyone   xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

Tali,  howare you. hope you enjoying your time in Nairn and getting these slow painful days.  . i am positive you are remaining positive and keeping your wee emmbi safe.   . keep going, only 1 more full day before you know your fate fate for sure. huge    and    to you and DH.

K, hope you getting on with    and enjoying your last moment of possible au nataural !!! 

Kity,  thinking of you too and hope you get through tomorrow pain free. get the drugs in you,    

Love Trace xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Tali - Hope you are taking it easy and  hope Tuesday comes quickly for you and DH    take care

Kity - Hoping tomorrow goes smoothly and you'll be back home safe sound and comfortable and cosy tomorrow evening  

Trace and Kristeen - Hope you are both happy and well  

Night all

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Tali,   everything is good for tomorrow & you get a definate BFP.  Sending lots of   &   your way  

Kity, hope all went well today & you didn't have any pain & got some good eggs   You'll no doubt be feeling pretty washed out today so hope you're having plenty rest.

Liz, Trace & Tracy, hope you all had good w/ends & are doing fine.

AFM, nothing to report at all.  Just off for walkies with DH, Molly & our pals so hope it stays dry 

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

just a quick one from me.  EC today and not sure if drugs worked as I was wide awake and felt everything and it was so painful   . Not sure I would be able to bear it again if I had to.  Also I am still really sore now (I can bearly walk) and am feeling really sick. I am not sure if this is normal so I am feaking out a bit.
Sorry for the moaning.

Good luck for tomorrow Tali  

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Kity - Sorry to hear you have had such a difficult day.  Hope you feel loads better tomorrow.  How many eggs did they collect?Take care  

Tali -     Hope lots of joy and happiness are heading your way tomorrow.  

Trace, Kristeen & Tracy - Hope you are all well. 

Speak to you all soon

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Kity - I'm so sorry for you, what a nightmare. My EC was bad enough when I felt the needle twice, I hate to think what you must have been through. I hope you're feeling better today. Keep popping the paracetamol and please take care of yourself.

AFM - it was not to be this time. I tested negative this morning so just waiting to hear from Aberdeen as to what the next step is. It's all pants but not entirely unexpected. On the positive side, in the last couple of weeks I've been more pregnant in the last couple of weeks than I've ever been in my life before so hopefully next time the wee ones will stick around a bit longer!

Thanks again to you all for your positive thoughts. You have all kept me going.

Will speak soon.

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali    &      rae all i can offer you other than my words and how sorry I am. You are so positive still, hope you can reamin that way. Don't know how you must be feeling as haven;t got to that stage yet and i    i dont have to suffer like you but as you I am realistic. All i can say is be there for each other, enjoy your 3 month break from TX and look forward to Decemebr when you start again. I feel very sad as i really thought this was your turn.  More hugs as think you will need them and give some o DH           

Kity, What an awful experiene. I am now thinking ,am i prepared for whats ahead. I am now more definete than ever i will be ensuring i have a high dose of meds to put me to la la land as i am such a baby when it comes to pain and just cant take it.You must be agony, you poor thing       Did you tell them at the time you wrer in pain. Sirely they could have upped the dose. How many eggs did you get ? It may not seem like it now but we both know it will so be worth the pain to get your BFP. I am even more scared of this now, especially with you and tali both having problems and pain. Take good care of yersel

K, assuming all ok with you and counting down the days for your trip. How many more days ?   Hope you and DH enjoying each other    

Liz, hoping you are maybe starting to feel slightly normal now and looking forward to your ET. Have you got to wait till Oct for your app or did you get an earlier one?

Tracy, catching up with you on **

AFM, same as always, just waiting. scan on Tuesday so not long to wait now, ooohh scary beary stuff. but as always its EXCITING

Love Trace


----------



## kity

Hello,

Tali,     so sorry to hear that it was negative. I think we all hoped and   that this was your turn. I am so impressed at your positive attitude. Lets hope that next time they stick around for a good 9 months.

Hope everyone else is okay, I will post properly later

AFM, Aberdeen phoned this morning to say that 5 of my eggs have fertilised.  I am so happy as I only got 6 eggs (only 1 ovary and it is blocked with cysts). I was feeling really negative about everything yesterday, so I am more up beat today. They have provisionally booked me in for ET on Thursday, but will phone Thursday morning to let me now if there are any embies they can take to blastocyst.

x


----------



## Tali S

Way Hay *Kity* - that's brilliant . I wish I had been that lucky, only 2 of my nine were fertilised and I've got two ovaries.  for the wee ones and  that you get some lovely juicy blasts by the end of the week and lots of sticky vibes for ET. DO NOT WORRY about ET. It is a breeze compared to ET, I felt no pain at all and it's done so calmly and quietly and at your pace so just try and relax. I know that's difficult after the horrible EC experience you had but the more relaxed and positive frame of mind you can be in the better the chance of maximum stickabilty (is that a real word ? ) for the embies. Hopefully, you'll get some frosties too !

Forgot to say *Trace*, it was great to meet you last Friday. And thanks for getting the mates rates on the coffees  !! Only a week to go until you start your protocol. And before you know it, you'll be PUPO and wondering what all the fuss was about .

Keep positive ladies  and just think, if it were our DHs who had to go through all the pill popping, injecting, egg extracting, prodding, poking and pain we wouldn't get anywhere. we have the higher pain threshold for a reason  !!

I think I better go for a lie down now, all that excitement has worn me out. I'd better keep taking the pills.

   to all.

Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, so sorry hun   Just a shame you had that extra wait on top of it.  You're so right with your positive attitude as it's the only way.  I was like you as well when it didn't work & just started looking forward towards the next one.  It's funny cause also like you, I felt I got further than I ever had done before & that could only be a good thing.  Just take care of yourself & DH & think of this as a test run ready for the real thing next time.

Kity, what a shame, you poor thing.  I feel so sorry for you esp as I never felt a thing either of my times.  Great news on the embies though & hopefully they'll keep doing their thing so you have a couple to put back & some left to become frosties.  All so exciting for you.

Trace, try not to freak out too much about EC as everyone is different.  However, if I were you, I'd mention it at your appt on Tue that you really want the highest dose possible so that they know & then you can relax about it.

Liz, what are your plans?  Any idea when you'll head back to ARI?

Tracy, happy lurking  

AFM, nothing to report at all other than patiently waiting    

Take care everyone xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all, 

my laptop at home is unwell ( AGAIN) so no lurking for me untill tomorrow as i will borrow my mums but can't get it till tomoz so am on work time at the min.
I am posting for Kity now

                                 
You are superwoman. 6 eggs and 5 fertilized with 1 dodgy ovary.
What a result. You deserve some good stuff after all your pain. Cant wait to haer from you on Thursday . Go girl

Trace xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Trace, I am delighted at the result, makes yesterday worthwile.  I don't want to freak you out about EC. Not Aberdeen's fault.  I just don't seem to react to sedating drug like everyone else, for some reason it just doesn't work on me    my sister is the same, she had to be sedated for endoscopy before and sedating drug not work on her either. Must be a genetic thing.   Good luck for you appointment on Tuesday

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Tali - So sorry to hear your news, it sounds like you are coping very well, hope you and DH have the chance to spend lots of time together over the next few days. When I had my 1st IVF last year in Glasgow I also took some comfort from the fact at least I had felt/been pregnant for a few days at least.  Look after yourself, have plenty of rest and relaxation   

Kity - Fantastic, 5 out of 6,that is just great!!!!  After the gastly day you had yesterday you certainly deserved some good news today.  Hope you are recovering well and will feel fighting fit on Thursday.

Trace - Not long to go now, it is brilliant you are getting so close at long last.  Appointment on Tuesday, everything will start to move very quickly from that point on I'm sure.

Kristeen - Glad to hear everything is going well in your job.  Sound like you have nice colleagues which makes all the difference.

We have had some very unexpected/good news from Aberdeen.  They are suggesting that instead of having treatment for our frozen eggs, which have a very low chance of success, we can have a fresh cycle instead, so our chances of success will fall within the normal ranges.  I am delighted but a little daunted at the same time.  The idea of going through all of what we did in the summer again so soon is a little scary but without a doubt the best option.  We have a review appointment on the 30th Sept.  This should be a few days before day 21 of my cycle so I am not sure if we will start treatment at the beginning of October or if we will be asked to wait until the beginning of November.  

I am so glad to be back on FF, I missed you all so much, sorry I abandoned you for a few weeks I just needed to take some time out to refocus.  

Hope the rest of the week goes well for everyone.

Chat soon

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi there,

not happy as have juust lost 2 posts so will keep this simple and short for now as trying to stay calm.

Tali,  thinking of you loads and hope you and DH looking after each other and staying strong. I know you will as your a survivor and a positive 1 too. 

Kity,  all the best for tomorrrow and hope all goes well and you just tell your wee ones to stay where they are when thay get put back and just stay there for 9 months, and hope they do as their told.

Liz, great to have you back and with such great news. That def has to be best option and also much better success rate so go for it. Would be good to get going asap but if you have to wait another month, so be it, at least you have this fab fab chance. i would normally have loads of the little icons bt im too scared to move mouse up there in case i lose the post again so will send yo extra tomorrow. Love to DH too.

K, enjoying yor DH i suspect and lots of walking

AFM, same same same !!!!!! 2 more days on pill !!!!!!

Love Trace xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Very tired tonight so just going to write a short note.

Tali - Hope you have had a restful day

Kity - Lots & lots & lots of luck for tomorrow.  Hope everything goes smoothly and  you are able to stay nice and calm and relaxed.  Its should definatly be much easier than egg collection. 

Trace - I am so EXCITED for you, everything is so close now  

Kristeen  - How are you, DH and Molly?  Hope all is well.

Tracy 2 - Hope you and your little princess are having lots of fun filled days

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz,    that is great news that they giving you another fresh cycle. . As daunting as it may be after everything you and DH have been through already you must be delighted at this shot with higher success rates. 

Trace, wow only 2 more days on the pill, that has gone by so quickly. so good that you are so close to starting now.

Tali, hope you and DH are okay and that you are managing to keep positive  

K, hope you are enjoying quality time with DH  

Tracy, if you are still lurking, hope all is well with you and your lovely little girl.

AFM, just hanging around waiting just now. Find out tomorrow morning if ET tomorrow or if they going to blastocyst and ET on Saturday. Not sure what to do if they give me the option of ET tomorrow or waiting to see if they go to blastocyst.  Any advice?

Kity
x


----------



## kity

Hello all,

Well I am officially PUPO and starting the dreaded   .  They transferred two embies today so fingers crossed they stay put   .  I am so paranoid and have convinced myself that even if I go to the loo they will just fall out! Crazy I know    Got a feeling this is going to be a very long fortnight. Thankfully ET was completely painless   

Kity
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Kity, that's fantastic news, so excited for you & sending loads of sticky positive vibes that those little beannies will stay put.  I think absolutely everyone who has had IVF expects them to fall out - I certainly did & was worried I'd gone to the loo too quickly after transfer.  Trust me tho, once they are in there, there is no way they can fall out.  Are you taking the next 2 weeks off or will you be working?  I've done both & not sure which I thought was best.  Anyway, here's hoping you won't find the 2ww too bad.

Tali, hope you & DH are ok & getting thru the days.  You sound like such a positive person, I'm sure once you've let yourself get over what's happened, you'll be right back up & ready for round 2.

Liz, welcome back & what fantastic news for you & DH.  You must be so happy to get this extra shot, fate is smiling down on you & fingers crossed this will be the one.

Trace, can't believe you've only 1 more day on the pill.  It has past so quickly.  Your laptop sounds like it needs to be sent to the naughty corner for a wee rethink, as it seems to have been nothing but trouble for you lately!!

Tracy, how you doing?

AFM, nothing to report at all.  DH here til Monday as he has to go away on a course for a couple of days before heading back offshore on Wed.  Molly getting plenty walks & can't tell you how much I'm enjoying my work.  Just wishing the 12th Oct would come round quickly so we can get moving, but then no matter where you are on this journey, it all seems to be about waiting!  I'm wondering now whether we'll be able to go in Nov, as AF will be due a few days after our appt at GCRM & I think I would have to start taking the medication about the start of AF & doubt if there'll be enough time for Valencia to get everything organised.  Will suss it out with GCRM & if we can't go in Nov then it'll just have to be later.  Firm believer that what is meant to be will be so not stressing about it.

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

kity,       well done you. now the tough 2ww begins. hope you do whats right for you to pass away the time. hope you have given your 2 a right good talking too and told them to behave and stay put. be stern with them and tell them to behave. soooooooo happy for you. is your OTD 2 weeks today ?

K, nothing ever easy on this rocky road, you hve a good attitude though and know you will just take things as they come.hope you get to Valencia in Nov and am    for you.

Liz, hope you excited or getting there

tracy, hi and hope you ok

Tali, thoughts still with you and hoping you coping as best you can.

AFM, same, 1 more day of pill, as if you dont already know !!!!! ok though but now the big worry begins 

Love Trace xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Fantastic news Kity  , so glad today went well & pain free.  Now its time for you to relax and put your feet up and allow DH to wait on you hand and foot!!!!!  

Kristeen - So hope November turns out to be the right time!  

Trace - 1 more day to go!!!!!!!!!!!!  

Tali - Hope things are getting a little easier and the next 3 months fly by for you and DH.  Thinking of you  

AFM  - Nothing exciting happening, hoping rain stays away over the weekend so I can do some gardening.  i now have the front looking quite nice but the back has loads of weeds!

Friday tomorrow, yipee!!!!

Hope you all have a lovely restful weekend when it comes.

liz


----------



## Tali S

Kity - Congratulations. ET's a piece of cake really isn't it? Now the worst part, or so I thought. After so long jabbing yourself, having scans etc and feeling as though you are doing something constructive, you now have to spend two weeks trying to stay chilled and not putting every little twinge under the microscope. I hope the two weeks go as quickly as possible for you and lots of extra strength super glue type sticky vibes for the sproglets!!

Trace - Hee hee, almost there....bet you can't wait??

AFM - spoke to the clinic the other day and I really just said what DH had told them the day before. Tough talking to them because I was at work and no-one knows apart from a couple of people so trying to find a quiet area wasn't easy! Anyway, just waiting for a letter with a date for a telephone consultation to discuss the next step but the old body should have recovered enough by December/January time to have another shot.

Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

First of all, I am such a numpty as worked out my dates all wrong, so just ignore what I said yesterday, as AF will be due at end of Oct so plenty time to get sorted with IVI & get my drugs  

Tali, that's good news you have your telephone consultation & can look ahead to your next ride on the rollercoaster.  I don't think we realise how much this process takes out of our bodies, so you defo need that break to recover.

Kity, how you doing?  Analyzing every little twinge I bet.  I used to wish I could just go into a trance for the 2 weeks & wake up when it was time to test.

Liz, you're not going to be alone on the gardening front as I'm hoping to do the same tomorrow as well.  

Trace, just about there & then onto next adventure.

Tracy, are you doing anything special with your wee one this w/end?

AFM, other than realising what a twit I am, not much else to report.  Like I say, hoping to tidy up garden this w/end & also take Molly for walkies with DH but other than that, just a nice relaxing w/end.  Oh, one bit of very good news this morning.........................I've now lost just over a stone  

 xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

K, well done u wi losing that weight. thats just fab

Tali,  hope you coping

Liz, hi and hope you and DH ok

Tracy, hi 

Kity, are you getting through the slow days

AFM, off the pill.... yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaa. booked the train for Tues so looking forward now.

Have great weekend lovely ladies and catch all soon


Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kity

Hello

Trace, Yeah no more pill!   Good luck for Tuesday

K, wow you have lost over a stone, that is amazing!!! I have been trying to lose weight for ages and nothing works. I am so dedicated for a few weeks then slip back into bad habits.  Any tips?  

Tali, good news that you have spoken to the clinic and they have given you an estimated date for starting again.  Hope that this time is works for you    

Liz, hope you managed to get some gardening done despite all this miserable weather 

Tracy, hope you and you little girl have a lovely weekend together  

AFM, still playing the waiting game. These days just seem to be lasting so much longer. I have taken the time of work but I am now very bored. Think I will by some books or DVDs whilst I am on line, to help pass the time .

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend
  

Kity
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi guys,

wot a boring Sataurady afternoon. cant even muster up energy for housework so have decided to download a film from limewire. downloading ' the back up plan ' so will watch that soon. going to friends house tonight so will look forwrd to that. im going to have a glass of wine. have not drank for 6 weeks so tonight will be last chance to have sneaky glass of wine for it to be out of my system before Tuesday. hopefully   be the last glass for the next year or so !!         very hard for my dream

Had started the old pains in prep for last    on monday( for at least 10 months )xxxx

Hope you all mange to do something positive in this dreary rain.
days like this i wish i still lived in Guernsey but that thought only lasts a second or too as if we were in Guernsey we would not be getting the assistance with IVF like we do here. so thats a thought i quickly forget.

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

The weather really did put a dampner on everything yesterday didn't it!!!!  Tried to do some gardening in the morning but the ground was just sodden!!!  Luckily it dried up a little in the afternoon and i managed a little but not nearly as much as I'd hoped for.  Took Suzzie for a walk in the interim period and had the misfortune of having to watch  her eat rabbit for lunch, she found a dead one and wouldn't let go of it for anything.  In order to try and make her drop it I threw a stick into the canal, she promtly jumped in to get it but took the rabbit with her!  YUK!  I eventually turned away and left her to it, fortunatly she seems to be none the worse today!

Kristeen - Brilliant news about the weight loss and November looking like they are the right dates now, especially as you had provisionally suggested that you will need time off from your new job!  

Trace - Good luck for Tuesday, looking forward to hearing how you got on.

kity - Hope you manage to find lots of different ways to keep yourself amused, relaxed and happy.  DVDs sound like a good start

Tali - Hope you are keeping well and looking forward to Dec/Jan.  

Tracy - Looking forward to hearing what you and princess have been doing recently.

Looks like its going to be another wet day in fort.  Whats it like in Inverness?

Chat later

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Yippee!! I've found one advantage of living in Caithness.   While the rest of you south of the Berridale Braes were wearing your wellies yesterday, it was lovely and sunny up here and not even blowing the usual hoolie.   I even managed to get the grass cut. So for once I can gloat!!  

Kristeen - Well done on losing a stone. I could do with losing a few pounds myself so trying to get the enthusiasm to do something about it.

Trace - Good luck for Tuesday. I've got everything crossed for you.    

Kity - The 2ww sucks doesn't it. Why haven't they invented a time machine. I decided to stay at work during my 2ww and it certainly helped me to keep my mind off things. I think I'd have gone stir crazy at home and would have found it very difficult to lay off housework, DIY etc.... When do you test? Must be around the 30th?

Must away. Will speak soon.
Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Evening ladies,

Well, yet another horrible wet day   Took Molly thru to Nairn beach this morning & we had a lovely walk in the rain    Then took her up the canal this afternoon & about 2 mins after leaving house, the rain started!!!  We soon dried out when we got home tho.  Other than that, not done much this w/end other than watch telly & read.  Re my weight loss, what made the difference to me was cutting out eating rubbish between meals & walking more with Molly.  I wasn't working for 5 months & that helped too, as was busy doing things the whole time & not thinking about food!!!

Trace, loads of   for Tue, bet you can't wait to get started.

Liz, glad you got a bit of gardening done.  I got none done at all.

Tali, you gloat girl as like you say, not often the weather is like that with you & horrible here  

Kity, how you getting on?  Bet it feels like 48 hours in each day at the mo

Tracy, hope you're doing fine

K
xx


----------



## kity

Urgh choked with the cold,   might go to my bed for a few days 

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, 

Hope you have all had a nice weekend.

Poor Kity   Hope you recover soon, I am just getting over the cold!

My biggest problem at the moment is   .  Should have been here a week ago.  Definatly on its way plenty of af pains!   The longer it is delayed the less likely it is that any of my treatment will be during my holidays.   i had the same problem last year after IVF yet I wasn't expecting it this time as 1st af arrived dead on time.  I did have a very stressful weekend  last week, family crises, (all sorted now)so that probably has something to do with it!Never mind all of you have managed to work and have treatment at the same time and you have all coped brilliantly, so I'll just have to do the same!

Hi to everyone else, hope the week ahead turns out well for all of us, especially you Trace, Kity when is your test date?

Night all

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Morning lovely ladies,

         Whats all this rain about. Ah well on a positive i have an inside job.
It hasn't stopped hardly for 3 days now. As when it rains it then means i cant walk to work as too wet so that irritates me.
So this is it now girls for me. Head up, heart open wide and just crack on with what life is dealing me in next 4 weeks.
So now i am *OFFICIALLY EXCITED*

*Kity, * keep yourself wrapped up and warm. At least if you not well and sleeping a lot time will pass quicker !! Maybe.

Tali, Hope you are feeling a wee bit more positive and managing to look forward to your next road. Good luck, chin up and enjoy your Thurso weather !!!

Tracy, Hi to you and your wee girl

Liz, Nothing ever straight forward for us is it. How mental is this, you WANTING  to arrive. Crazy eh. Well im hoping she arrives for me today as i should be on day 2 for tomorrow. So am hoping she does show her ugly face. They said at ARI it wouldnt matter if i didnt have  as will still do the scan

K, you had avery wet weekend also by sounds of it with all the walking in the rain !!!! Hope you ok, back to work today and have a great week.

Will be back with latest on me on WEdnesday

Love Trace


----------



## Sparrow17

Kity, poor you.  Hope you feel better soon, but as Trace says, will maybe take your mind of things for a few days   

Liz, why oh why does our body mess with our heads so much - either want AF to come & it doesn't or don't want it & it does    Please try not to stress too much over whether you'll have your treatment during school hols.  It'll just cause you unecessary stress & if you really feel you can't work, then get signed off.  To be honest, I believe that if we fell pregnant naturally we'd be non the wiser & would just be carrying on as normal.  As long as you don't go lifting anything heavy or take up ski-diving, then you'll be fine to carry on working - might also take your mind off things to    

Trace, hope everything goes really well for you tomorrow.  Can't wait to hear all about it.

Tali & Tracy, hi to you both as well.

AFM, DH went off today but have quite a lot on in the next 2 weeks so he'll be back before I know it.  Luckily, managed walkies today without getting wet......................................hurrah!!!

K
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Hope everyone ok today?  

Kity, hope you're feeling a bit better  

Trace, hope all went well today at ARI & you've now more of an idea what next  

I'd a bit of a funny experience today........................was in Tesco & saw this lady with twin girls who must have been in their twenties & I think they both had cerebral palsy.  All I could think about was that happening to me (totally selfish I know) & really made me question if I'm doing the right thing at my age.  First time I have ever felt like that since starting fertility treatment.  Don't really feel down about it, just a huge dose of reality I guess.  Anyway, my 2 bestest pals are coming round later so know that I can talk it thru with them, as well you guys.  I'm always happy to find positive signs & believe they mean something but this today was the other side of the coin!!

Right, enough of these negative thoughts, as just been on another post & a girl has just got a BFP.  She's really been thru the mill over the years so am just so happy for her.

I don't normally offload like this, so sorry girls, but feels better to get it out

K
xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi All

K- Don't worry about off loading. That's what we're here for.   We all know the risks with pregnancies as we get older but it's all down to percentages at the end of the day. There's a chance something may go wrong but in general the percentages are in our favour and things should go ok. If we all lived our lives thinking that we're doomed, I don't think we'd ever get out of bed in the morning !!   Sometimes you've just got to take a chance  

Kity - how are you feeling? Keep packing in the paracetamol......Hopefully if you're sleeping lots, it's taking your mind off things?

Trace - What's the news from the ARI? How'd the first injection(s) go?

Liz - Has AF reared its ugly head yet? Why can't our bodies work the way we want them to?

   to all.

Tali x


----------



## kity

Hello all

K, it not selfish at all to think about your situation after seing them. I think everyone regardless of age carries some risk that their babies might have birth defects . The way I look at things though is, that it not matter what the baby is like as long as it is loved and I am sure after everything we all go through our babies (when we get them   ) will most definately be loved  . Hope you have had a good chat with your 2 best pals  

Trace, hope all went well at ARI today, have you officially started tx?  

Tali, hope you are managing to stay positive   and still have nicer weather than us.

Liz, any sign of   Why is it she appears when we don't want her and when we do, then she decides to take a bloody holiday?

Hi to Tracy if you are lurking

AFM, still hanging about waiting. I have even started to bake!!!   Which trust me I am not very good at as I don't really have the patience for it. I think DH will soon be getting fed up of cupcakes as that is all I am making. I have also discovered that you can dowload films from i-tunes   (I think I am going to be very poor by the end of next week) Thankfully my cold seems to have gone, so no excuse to stay in bed all day now.  My OTD is 1st Oct and it can't come soon enough, I am already analysing everything and it is driving me insane  

Kity
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi all,

K, you are right to rant , as i think i have had thet very thought too.

I hope you all ok, but sorry this is a me post tonight.

Wot a night and day i have had. can you believe this.....   was due yestaerday and has she bothered to show her ugly face... NO..... what a panic as thought they may not scan me today but they did, no resaon why no AF ( not preg !!) all looked ok and did my 1st injec tonite. easy peasy !!!!! tomorow i do the 2 inject, then thurs just the 1 and then another scan on Wed. So girls this is it !!!!!! come on follies... grow grow grow 

Going to bed now as so so tired. been up since 5 

Tali, thanks for the advice, it really did help

Nite

Trace


----------



## Sparrow17

Tali, kity & Trace, thank you   You all talk a lot of sense & I'm feeling so much better now that I've had a good chinwag with my pals.  Funnily enough, one of them knew exactly who I was talking about & said the mother had them when she was 21, so it just shows that these things can happen at any age.  You're so right tho, after our journeys we will love our babas whatever.  

Tali, how you feeling about everythng?  I reckon you'll be focusing on round 2 as you're such a positive person.

Kity, I quite like baking but only problem is I end up eating it all, so try very hard not to do it    Amazing tho the lengths we go too to keep ourselves occupied.  Roll on a week Fri for you & try & stay away from those pee sticks before then.

Trace, how typical is that?!?!  You & Liz both with same prob of AF missing in action.  Glad it all went well today & you found the injection no problem to do.  Think once you get that 1st one out of the way, it's so much easier.

Liz, hope   has reared her ugly head but if not, am sure she won't be far away

Big hugs to all

S
xx


----------



## kity

Trace

       

You must be delighted to have started and to have got the horrible first injection out of the way (It never as bad as you think it going to be!)

Lets hope those follies grow, lots of nice big juicy ones    

x


----------



## Bethliz

Hello everyone,

Trace - So glad everything went well today, despite the lack of show of  . Well done for getting that 1st injection out of the way  I am still waiting also. Having af pains every day then they go away for a while then they come back. Def not pregnant  Couldn't resist peeing on a stick yesterday just in case, yet I knew the result, 9 days overdue now it is getting ridiculous, lets hope I have it before my review appointment a week Thursday, goodness only knows what they'll say about a possible start date for treatment if _I dont_. 

Kristeen - Sounds like you have had a bit of a rollercoaster day, so glad you are feeling better, any pregnancy has risks, our babies will be so loved whatever happens and the chances of healthy happy babies are high.

Kity - you are a very resourcful person finding all these different ways to keep busy. So glad to hear your cold is better. Just think week 1 is nearly over 

Tali - Hope the weather is still being kind to you and you are finding lots of things to keep you busy.

AFM - apart from my moan mentioned above everything else is fine!

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girls,

How you all the day.   . Hurray, got rid of the rain about 3 hours ago and now got the tinyiest bit of sun.
Horray also as guess what. That ugly witch    decided today she would knock on my door !! wasn't bothered either way but she is here so took a couple of nurofen and was brand new. Am feeling so graet as im on teh real road now. It really has made me buzz again. We had such a lovely nurse yesterday and spoke to us in our language and real proper facts. Told us to relax, do what we normally do, forget about all the extra supplements some girls take, forget pineapple juice and just be normal. So thats what we gonna do. I dont actually take anything other than folic acid and don't intend too. Probably as this is our 1st go @ IVF. I guess if i have and hope i never have a negative i may change my mind.
as it is i will stick to what i am happy doing at the mo. As we have app on Wed and Fri nxt week my work suggested i take the Thurs off too( can take as special leave and not lose any hols ). Hey be mad not to take that offer. I was thinking i shouldnt take it as officially i do not need that day but they said to take it and rest. !!!! wot a result eh.

Liz,,  hope    arrived for you, as the sooner you get it the better for your nxt tx. Hope you are keeping your head above water and remaining positive

Tali, thanks for advice thie morn. Must have a baby head already !! Hoping you are ok and you and DH looking out for each other

Tracy, Hi if you about

Kity,  thats it, I am now officially 1 of you. Good on for keeping so busy. Must remember that for my 2ww. Not long. 1 week on Friday. Thats the day i go for my last scan !! won't forget it.

K, hope you pals managed to put you back on track last night . as i said its nothing any of us have not thought off. Only differenece is we shuve that thought under carpret and leave it there.


Hope i can get the right dose of menopur tonite. Its actually doesnt look that bad, or not as bad as i thought.

Love always

Trace


----------



## tkbearlowey

I need help,

even after Tali explaining things to me , tonight has been a nitemare trying to do the menopur and all the mixing and drawing etc. am not happy with it. DH cant help as he can hardly see !!!!!
how do i do this ?

Trace xxx


----------



## kity

Hi Trace

What problems are you having with the menopur?  I didn't use Menopur myself but I do mix injections everyday at work so I might be able to help.

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Trace – No worries, I’ll give you step by step instructions of how I was shown to do it.

1.	Don’t panic!! Lay out everything you need (drugs, saline solution, syringe, needles) a good half hour before you’re due to inject. That’ll give you plenty of time to do all the transfers and have your solution ready to go for your allotted time. Don’t put yourself under pressure where you don’t need to and it’ll keep in the syringe until your ready to inject anyway. Take all the blue caps off the menopur vials (I think you’re using four at a time aren’t you?). Open the syringe and needle packs so you don’t have to faff too much later on, but leave in the packs until you are ready to use.
2.	Using one of the plastic collars, (I’m assuming you got a bag of those?), place it over the top of the wee vial of saline with the open bit at the top so that the other end fits snugly round the collar of the vial. Look around the collar until you find the little blue dot. This is the weak spot they make on the vial so you can snap the top off cleanly. With the spot pointing towards you, put your finger and thumb on the plastic collar and snap the top off away from you. The top should come off cleanly. If not you should have plenty of spares to practice with.
3.	Put the pink needle on to the syringe (the big horse needle as I liked to call it!!). If you look at the pointy end it has a slant to it. When you put it in the saline vial make sure you put the needle right to the bottom with the ****** edge against the side of the vial. I’m right handed so I’ll be giving you a right hander’s instructions. Swap over if you’re a lefty!! Hold the vial in your left hand and tilit to about 45 degrees. With the syringe in the vial as described above use the thumb on your right hand to sook the saline out. There should be about 1 ml in the syringe. Don’t worry about having air in the syringe at this stage. That’ll get dealt with right at the end.
4.	Take 1 vial of menopur in your left hand. There is a wee grey circle on the seal at the top of the vial, you want to aim to put the needle straight down vertically through the centre of the grey seal. (There’s a slight collar on the underside of the seal that I sometimes snagged the needle on.) The vial has a slight vacuum on it, so it may pull the contents of the syringe in to the vial without you having to do anything. Push any liquid left in the syringe in to the vial. Do not remove the syringe from the vial. The powder should just dissolve, but if it doesn’t, rub the vial between your hands to dissolve it. Don’t shake it as this causes air bubbles which are a nightmare to try and get rid of. 
5.	Once you’re happy everything is dissolved, hold the vial in your left hand and tilt it to about 45 degrees. Move the syringe with your right hand so that the slant of the needle is right at the bottom of the vial at the lowest point with the slant against the wall of the vial. Using your right thumb to work the plunger, slowly pull the liquid up in to the syringe. Again don’t worry about air bubbles as you are just transferring at this stage. If you start running out of room and are afraid that the plunger is going to come all the way out of the syringe before getting all the solution in, just slowly push the plunger all the way down again and start from scratch.
6.	Once you’ve got all the liquid up (don’t panic if there looks like there’s a tiny bit left cos you won’t be able to get every last tiny drop) remove the syringe from the vial. Because of the slight vacumm on the vial you will need to bend the plunger with your right thumb slightly to stop the liquid being drawn back in to the vial as you take it out. You might hear a soft pop as you take the needle out. That’s just the air going in to the vial.
7.	Repeat the process for the other three vials transfer the solution in the syringe from one vial to the next etc.
8.	Once you’ve taken the syringe out of the last vial. Turn the syringe upside down so the pointy bit’s in the air. Draw the plunger back a wee bit which should empty the needle of any liquid. Flick the syringe just make sure. Keeping the syringe upright, pop the cover on and change the pink needle for the yellow needle (the wee one!!). Then you can push the plunger up to remove the air from the syringe. Flick the syringe to move any air bubbles. You’re now ready to inject.

I hope that makes sense. Get in touch if you want any more tips. It sounds like you’ve got the actual injecting bit down to a tee, so that should be ok.

Good luck. Just remember to take your time….

Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Oh my goodness, what a complicated way of injecting, I'm so glad mine were very straight forward - 1 bottle & 1 syeringe.  Hats off to you girls having to go thru this everyday.  

Trace, hope you're managing ok with the injections & am sure once you've done another one you'll easily have the hang off it, esp with such great instructions from Tali.  Am sure Jenni will also put your mind at rest.  It is a really scary thing when you start injecting, whichever way you do it, as you just want to make sure you get it right.  Also how exciting is it to know that you're on the home straight.

Liz, has AF appeared yet?  We can't but help having that little bit of hope for a natural miracle when it's late.  Great you've not long til your review appt & then you'll be able to concentrate on whats to come.

Tali, hope you doing ok?

Kity, how you coping?  Nothing worse than having to wait but fingers crossed it will all be worth it when you get a BFP.

AFM, feeling much better after the other day - so not like me to have wobbles like that!  I think the reason it hit me so hard is cause of the new job.  Altho I don't have direct contact with the children, I'm much more aware now of illnesses.  Thanks for all the kind words, much appreciated.  2 weeks Tue next milestone for us, so will be good when it happens as just feeling in limbo at the mo.  Have a feeling once the consents are signed & Valencia get in touch, things will move very quickly.

Hope not everyone has the neverending rain we have in Inverness, altho it looks like it might have stopped which will make Molly very happy as she'll get walkies!!!

K
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,

  Your a star. You will have to do this full time, or get a job helping us lassies out that panic on the 1st day of injecting. I have printed your advice and will have by my bed when doing the injecting from now on. I think i may have been rushing, panicing and every emotion going on last night and in the mid of all of that i was trying to do the mixing of menopar.     

Jenni is on holiday this week so could nt see her however 1 of the nurses here showed me what to do also. And just to be on the very safe side i called ARI too , just for peace of mind. Now the worry i have is the menopour not going in me, even though i know 100% it is and then i will have any eggs. WORRY< WORRY< WORRY. The only thing i didnt do last night was flick the top of the water which meant i only had 1ml of water and not 1.5ml but ARI said that was ok. Just meant the menopuar was more concantrated. So i am calm calm calm and have done everything possible today to get my head round it all and am satisfied i am ok.   

How are you and DH? looking after each other and moving on to your next destiny.   . Happier days ahead.lots of   

Anyway enough about my worries how are you all today,

K, Seems you were very lucky to get that job as you seem to be enjoying it so very much. My word, your time will nearly be here today. We are all really moving on. Thanks for your advice too, hope im not a text pest to you and Tali xx    

Kity, Hows you? Thanks also too for your offer of help. You are alll just so great, and no need to panic about anything as i have you all and for that i am oh so grateful. You only have 7 more sleeps before your big day. Hows your cold? Still giving you jip. Hope your brain coping with all the millions of things you must be feeling/thinking/wishing/hoping . Lots of  and  for you xxx

Liz, How are you? any Af news yet? Bet you are just wishing the time away as thats what i would be doing. What will be will be and you know what sh'e like, she will turn up just whenever she wants too... Not nice eh   . Hope to haer some good news from you soon, as you really do deserve it.

Once again, thank you all so much for calming me down and helping me clera my brain. You are all brilliant

Love Trace

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace, glad you're feeling much better about everything today & bet tonight will go fine.  FF is just so brilliant as you never ever feel alone, no matter what you're going thru or what stage you're at.

As for worrying about there not been enough eggs.....................................been there too!!  Every single stage of the process you just worry.  I bet even once we achieve our ultimate dream, we'll spend the next 9 months in constant worry mode - Tracy would you agree?

K
xx

P.S. Feel free to text me anytime you like Trace, as I know I can do the same with you


----------



## Tali S

No worries Trace. Glad to be of some help   And as Sparrow said feel free to text me anytime....

Kity - hope your cold's better and you're not going too   yet!!

Nothing much to report from me. Just waiting for my consultation date.. they don't exactly rush to get a letter out to you do they??!!

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi girlies,

All i seem to do at the mo is do me posts !!!! so sorry. I am thinking of you all though  
Anyway last night was a breeze with the injections !!!!!!!!!! Funny how easy it was after had my mind put a rest by the lovely Tali .  
It really did make a huge difference when i had advice and got it all straight in my head. the injec  the other night when i was panicing has left a very large black bruise, last nights.... nothing .... ha ha 
Thats me down to 1 jab a night now as finished the bruselin ( or however you spell it ) as was only only on it for 3 days.
Had a real positive moment in the clinic the other day when we had our lovely nurse Ann, and she told us the protocol we are on , has had very good results !!!!   . That was no nice to hear. We are still keeping ourselves realistic... ( YE RIGHT, as if )

Anyway its Friday, and have only 1 more week ish of worrying if i will make lots of eggs!! 


I am going to Eden Court tomoz afternoon to see ' sunshine on Leith '. cant wait. Maybe just maybe i will be able to have a normal hour or 2 !!!

Have a great weekend all an speak tomoz 



Trace
xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Trace

That's great news. Glad the advice worked for you   But as for panicking the night before...silly girl   !!! Also good to know you're keeping the PMA. 

Not a lot else to report. It's my b'day on Sunday so hoping DH will be spoiling me rotten. Put it this way, he blooming better, or there will be trouble  .

Speak soon.

Tali x


----------



## kity

Hello

Things not good, started bleeding   
Trying my hardest to remain positive but it is just so difficult.  I cannot cope with this emotional rollercoaster

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Oh Kity - I can't believe it  . How heavy is the bleeding or are you just spotting. Could it be implantation bleeding? 

Try and keep positive and don't panic.

Lots of   and  

Tali x


----------



## kity

Hi

The bleeding is quite light. But thats how AF always starts for me.   so much for it just to be implantation bleeding. Think I am on my last nerve.

Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Kity,

my heart with you.         for you and your   . hope its implantation bleeding. I am no help as i have not got to your stage yet. The only thing i can say i wouldn't have thought it was AF as its only been a week or so since ET.  Emotions are crazy on this road eh. 
I will be thinking of you the next few hours/days. Sounds mad but try and  stay as calm as you can and hope DH there for you xx

Trace xxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Kity,

Keep those positive thoughts going & really, really hope it's implantation bleeding.  On my previous IVFs, I didn't start bleeding til the day before testing - not sure if that's a norm or not - so don't give up hope.  Lots of   &   for you.

Trace, what a difference a day makes    Now you've got the hang of it, the next week or so will fly past.  Fantastic news that they've had great results with this protocol, am sure you'll soon be joining the list of successes.  It was also really encouraging when the nurse said to you to forget about pineapple juice & brazil nuts etc, as I'd decided this time round I wasn't doing any of that either. 

Hi to you as well Tali, Liz & Tracy. Maybe, just maybe, we'll get a whole day without rain tomorrow  

S
xx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi again,


Hey , tonight was even easier...      . this injecting not that bad after all. thanks 1 and all..


Kity,               all for you 



Love Trace xxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

So sorry I haven't posted the last couple of days, I have been very tired and keep falling asleep on the sitee at nights.

Kity,     everything is Ok.  I certainly didn't bleed this early with either my 1st attempt or FET last year, on both occasions it wasn't until after I got the negative result so it may be implantation bleeding, I so hope so, I notice Kristeen is saying her bleeding was quite late on as well.  Have you phoned ARI for advice?  I definatly think it may be a good idea if you haven't and I know the unit is open at the weekends.  Take care and lots of   

Trace - I am so glad you are relaxed now about your injections, the only advice I was going to give was to see Jenni, but you already thought of that.  I certainly couldn't have added anything to Talis detailed instructions!  What a star!  Anne looked after me on the day I had my cyst removed, she really was lovely, great to hear the protocol you are having has had good success rates,  by the way I'm guessing you are planning on staying in aberdeen for a few days next week, DH and i are coming through on Wed evening, can't really say what time we will arive but our appointment is not until 12:00 on Thursday so is coffee a possibility sometime before that?  Can't do after as we will need to come back to fort as both working on Friday.  Would love to see you,  but I know you might be busy spending quality time with your georgeous nephew.  How is beautiful Chloe by the way?

Tali - You definatly sound like a great person to come to for advice!!!!Hope you have some nice plans for the weekend.

Kristeen - Hope you are looking forward to lots of lovely walkies with Molly at the weekend, I think the forecast is good, will make a very pleasent change in fort!

AFM -   AF arrived at last!!!!!  12 days of af pains and no af has been no joke!   unfortunatly it came along with a massive migrain headache as weel that has left me feeling   however I'm still feeling very tired and washed out but the severe headache has gone and I'm sure I'll feel better tomorrow.

Night all  

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello

It all over for me,   has definately reared her ugly head. Absolutely heartbroken   
Think I have cried all my tears and now trying to be positive, Tali you are such a good role model for this.  Not sure if I am going to get another shot (because of cyst), but if not then we will go down the adoption route. 
Only DH knows just now, haven't got the strength yet to tell the rest of my family. I think they will just make me cry again and I have only just stopped.

Thanks to you all for being so supportive, it has been such a great help. Hope you are all having lovely weekends.

 Tali, hope you are being spoilt rotten.

Kity
x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Oh Tali,

I am so sorry, really i am.     . What can I say, I really don't know other than i am thinking of you and you DH and that you both need to be there for each other so very much.
As you know i have nt got to your stage yet, so I am in no position to say i know how your feeling because i dan't and to be honest hope i never do. I am still very positive for our turn.
Its not great hearing sad news, especially since you may not get another go, but YOU MIGHT, so you still have that wee bit of hope and already you are showing great courage by talking about adoption.
 with Dh.


Tali,    and hope DH spoils you 

Love Trace xxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

I meant to say Kity at beg of last post. must be SUnday head. think you all know what i meant and didnt maen to put the happy birthday at the start 

Oops

Trace xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kity   so sorry to hear your news, it really is a devestating feeling, taking your time to come to terms with it yourself is a good idea then tell others in your own time.  Do you have any frozen embies?  The cyst is unlikely to be as problematic  for an FET.  But remember, if IVF is not the way you will have your baby then adoption is a fantastic option too, believe me I talk from personal experience! I am adopted and I have no doubt in my mind whatsoever that I have had a far better quality of life than I would ever have had if I had  stayed with my birth parents.  You will have an oportunity to give a child a wonderful life who otherwise may live in very difficult circumstances.  I am in no doubt that my next treatment will be my last and if it fails we are going to start the adoption process as soon as possible, the only reason I have kept going down the IVF road for so long is that I nievly thought i may have a baby in my arms to love, hold and cherish more quickly than I would if I adopted.  This certainly has not turned out to be true but I just keep looking forward to the day when it will happen,one way or another, it will for you too!  Take care and have plenty of rest over the next few days.  i'm guessing you still have a week off work and that will give you valuable time to spend with DH.  Will be thinking of you and we're all here to offload on, as little or as often as you like.

Tali  

Trace - Hope everything goes well next week.

Kristeen - Is DH home next week or are you and Molly home alone for a few more days?

Away to walk Suzzie, speak to you all later

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Kity - I'm so so sorry to hear your news.   My AF started four days before I was due to test. Deep down in your head you know it's all over but your heart still hopes for a miracle. One of the worst things is to still have to do a test. Things will feel raw for a while, you're grieving after all so it's natural, but it's true what they say, time does heal the pain and you will start to see things in perspective again. It doesn't help that your hormones are all over the place too which makes you doubly emotional. No need to tell people until you're ready and don't be afraid of crying in front of anyone either. Make sure you and DH look after each other  

Try and stay as positive as you can, we're all here for you.

Trace - Glad the injecting's going well for you now   Good luck for next week.  

Liz - Thank goodness AF has finally appeared.  

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls....still feeling a bit fragile after last nights excesses though. One last blow out before behaving myself again in preparation for the next attempt!!

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

Tali,
wow , so jealous of you having alcohol . i am no doubt you desereved it and had a great birthday. Actually last week our nurse told us would do me no harm to have a glass of wine but i'm definetly not. this is far more important than glass of wine. Injections very easy now. Dont feel any different other than a wee feeling around my ovary. Is it normal not too feel too much 

Liz, i texted you . hope you and DH trying to look forward to Thursday.

Kity, as i said before       is all i can give you. Yo have DH, be gentle with yourself

K, hoz you. Your time will nearly be here too. Now tell me this .. are you near EXCITED yet
as you may know i can hardly contain myself with my excitement but i must keep grounded...

Love Trace


xxxxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Kity, I am so, so sorry.  Nothing anyone can say will help but you know we're all here for you if you need us.  You are so right to take time to yourself before telling anyone else as you really need to try & get your head round it all & for yourself & DH to be able to grieve really.  It is such a horrible feeling & no words can describe it.  Once you're ready, you'll be able to think ahead as to what the next option will be but for now, just be very kind to yourself & just go with whatever way your feelings are.  

Trace, good luck for this week & how great that the injections are so straightforward now!!  I think once we get to Fri & it's the 1st Oct, I'll be very EXCITED, as will be able to say 'signing the consents this month' - oh the waiting game!!!

Tali, a belated happy birthday to you.  Sounds like you'd a great time & am sure the sore head was well worth it!!

Liz, hope all goes well for you this week.  DH not back til 6th Oct but have quite a lot on, so the time is going to fly past.

AFM, nothing to report at all.  DH's blood test results are back & everything fine.  He'll pick them up when he comes home & then that's us got everything we need to take to GCRM.  Just want to get into the system with Valencia & get a date to go over, so we can get everything booked.

 &   to all, but especially to you Kity

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Don't know what is going on, another migrane today at lunchtime, luckily not nearly as bad as Friday, and went fairly quickly after I took asprin and I didn't have that washed out feeling afterwards like Friday.  I only get migrains very infrequently, so 2 in the space of 4 days is a little worrying but I'm sure it must be related to late AF and it is nearly over so everything should be fine by tomorrow.  Never mind, feel fairly well organised for Wed afternoon and Thursday so shouldn't have too much work to do before I go to aberdeen.

Kity - Thinking about you.  Lots of    hope you are feeling a little better.  

Tali - Have been meaning to say, I'm afraid you are right about ARI not hurrying to send out a letter about a review.  DH and I waited 5 weeks before we heard from them.    Having said that everyone is so nice and helpful when you do speak to 
them   

Trace - Sorry to hear it won't be possible to meet up on Thursday, but never mind  I'm sure there will be lots of other opportunities.  I am so hoping and    that everything  is going well and your egg recovery will be sometime next week.  Don't worry about not having side effects, last year I didn't feel anything at all until 2 days before egg recovery when I felt like I had a stitch.  Everyone reacts differently to the medication so I'm sure everything is fine.  Sounds like you had a very special day yesterday.  

Kristeen - Glad all DH results are back, another thing ticked off the list, not too many more to go before you go away on your little    How long will you be there for?

Must go and clean kitchen

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi folks,,

Oh i am so annoyed. Just did a really long post and computer went funny and lost it all . Am mad mad mad. Will try again but don't think it will be as long as last 1.

Kity,     . Hoping you are coping with your heartbreak and you and DH are somehow dragging yourselves through this very sad time. Hope you take off as much time as poss to care for yourself. NHS are usually very good with time off. Hope to hear from you soon. Men need just as much , if not more, tlc than us strong girls so i'm sure you 2 will look after each other,

Tracy, well done you for your wee run at the weekend. Are you super fit or is that your daughter that keeps you on your toes.

Tali, You are doing very well by sounds of things. How long will you have to wait for next cycle. Hope you will get another 1 in next few weeks. Your such a star helping me with the jabs. They really are so so easy now. 1 thing i did notice is the menopour is quite thick when injecting, Im guessing thats cos im on a high dose. So long as it gets me my dream i don't care how thick it is.

Liz,,, Good news for your app this week we all hope. I guess you will get started right away. Am i maybe guessing right. Sorry we cant meet up, its just that we are doing the back and forth bit as don't want to be hanging about Aberdeen waiting all the time. Will keep ourselves as normal as poss

AFM, Well this is my last day for 10 days. Its great getting so much off so we can be as relaxed as poss when we have our apps. So Potentially this could be the last day I am work not pregnant. When i come back i will still have few days to find out but would still have my wee emmbie growing !! What an amazing feeling it is. This is 1 good thing to be so positive, however it could all come crashing down around me but thats another road and as im on the roundabout i certianly ain't choosing that road.I'm choosing th high road, happy road and baby road.
How did you all feel after EC. I have tickets to go to EDen Court to see the Johhny Casgh show and i *really really want to go. *However I will only go if i feel okay and I'm guessing I may not feel like it. Will have to laeve it till tha day and just see how i feel.
So will chat tomoerrow. Hope i have enough eggs ,,,,,,,,  

Trace xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tkbearlowey

Hi K,

I meant to post to you too but had to quick post as at work and don't want to get caught.
Hope you are ok and looking forward to getting you app and getting your flights and acc booked. Its a shame they leave till last minute to give you dates as it will be more expensive, but am sure you won't care too much. You just want your baba, or 2. i would love twins, but wll be spin with1 baby.
BE IN TOUCH TOMOZ

Trace xxxx


----------



## Tali S

Hello Girls

Kity – I hope you’re getting on ok. I know exactly how you feel having gone through the same experience a few weeks ago. You and DH will survive though. Keep giving each other plenty of hugs.

Liz – Thanks for the tip about letter waiting times!! 5 weeks? I think I can feel a wee phone call coming on to give them a bit of a nudge in the right direction!! You’re right though, they’re all so nice when you do speak to them.

K – Good news about DH’s bloods. It’s one less thing to worry about. Just wanted to mention that there was a lassie on the introductions board who is going through GCRM/Valencia too. I mentioned to her to possibly get in touch with you to compare notes. Hope you don’t mind? 

Trace – When’s the first appointment this week? Tomorrow? I’m glad my notes helped you. I think I might copyright them!! Good luck!! Two or three days before egg collection I did feel my ovaries a wee bit. Not uncomfortable, I just felt a bit bloated. I have read in other areas of FF that if you’re on higher doses of menopur you can use a bit of extra saline from another vial to thin the liquid down a bit, but if you’re managing ok as it is, then it seems like an extra bit of faffing for no real advantage.

AFM – Blooming drugs is all I’ll say. I normally wear contact lenses but about six weeks ago I noticed that my vision wasn’t as good as normal with objects coming in and out of focus when I blinked and then at the beginning of last week one of my eyes got really bloodshot. So I went to the opticians on Saturday. They had a look at my eyes and said there are a couple of dry spots on the eyeballs (nice!!) I explained I had been on fertility drugs and they agreed that it’s probably them that are drying out my system a bit, hence the dry eyes. The upshot is that vanity is out the window and I’ll be wearing my goggles until an embie finally decides to stick. They did say that I could wear them for a few hours if I’m going out or whatever and to use eye drops, so it ain’t quite that bad!! Just call me a drama queen!!

Love Tali x


----------



## muff0303

Hi Ladies

Another quick post from me (is there any other kind!).  At work so need to be quick.  My home laptop is away for repair so haven't been able to lurk. 

Kity, how awful, I'm really sorry.  On one of my attempts I got my BFN a whole week after ec, it was very early.  I was absolutely gutted.  Nothing prepares you for that.

Trace, I ran the Edinburgh marathon in May (my first and last) and managed to raise £3750 for Macmillan Cancer Support.  My DH has told me he'll divorce me if I do another as the training was so intense, 5 hour runs etc.  Too much to take on when you have a toddler and work 34 hours a week.  Anyway I'm signed up for the 10k this weekend and will do the Inverness half in March.  I only run cos I eat so much....    Fingers crossed for you in the next few weeks.  Enjoy your time off and RELAX!  Will hopefully catch up on ******** when i get my laptop back (feel like my arm has been cut off without it!).

Tali, so sorry it didn't work for you this time.  You sound ready to go again. Good on you girl.

Hi to everyone else, I'd better go my boss just popped her head round the door and said she'll be back in a mo!!

Love to all

Tracy (2)


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi girls,

Not good news from me. Have not responed at all to menopour, no follies at all !!!!!!!! was jst not expecting that so am just absolutely Devastated. . Cried all the way home on train.
going back on Friday for snother scan but the nurse didnt hold out much hope.
Just dunno what will happen now as i am the top dose !!!
just heartbroken our dream gone before our very eyes. Just feel its all my fault as i can't even make an egg !!!!!
   

Trace xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Trace,            

Glad I had a chance to speak to you earlier as I wasn't sure if I'd manage to get on ff tonight.  However everyone is downstairs watching footie and I have managed to slip away.
It is likely that this is just a setback. As I said earlier menapur is not the only drug they can use, there are others but I can't tell you any more about them as I have used menapur on both attempts.  We have to learn to expect the unexpected on this very difficult journey.  When you go back on Friday they will have given some thought to the best way forward and be able to speak to you about it.  One thing we cannot allow ourselves to do is  blame ourselves or anyone else.  Believe me, what happened to DH and I over the summer definatly taught me that! It will tear you apart and eat away at you if you do, it is really important that you stay focussed and strong.  It is definatly not your fault, it is outwith your control!  Of course you are going to feel devestated at the moment as you thought you were going to get your 1st real chance of a BFP within the next few weeks, the news you got today is likely to mean that you will have to wait a little longer for that chance, but you have waited so long already and been so positive, that you know you have the stength and courage to hold on that little bit longer. Remember your darling  DH, your family, your friends and all of us will all be here to help you!  At least you only have to wait a couple of days before you see the professionals again, and they will do everything they can to help!  Take care, I'm glad you're off work tomorrow so you can rest, you'll be exhausted after today.  I'll text you tomorrow to see how you are and come on ff at night, we should be back in fort early evening.  

Hi to everyone else, 

Hope your eyes are better Tali, 

Kity hope you and DH are getting the opportunity to spend lots of time together and giving each other lots of   Thinking of you  

Kristeen - Hope job is still going well

Tracy - Impressed by all that running, I love walking, especially with my dog but running is just not for me!  Lovely to hear from you  

Chat soon (no headache today!!!, thank goodness!!!!!!!!!!!)

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on but was away with work to Rachel House at Kinross - amazing place!!

Trace, I just don't know what to say other than never blame yourself, in no way is it your fault.  I can imagine how devasted you must be, as that was one piece of news that you didn't expect to hear.  As Liz has said tho, when you go back on Fri they'll be able to give you more information about the way forward.  But for now, just allow yourself to cry as much as you need too & when you're ready, I know you'll be able to look ahead again, as you are such a positive person        Sadly, it's just another one of the many dips we experience on this rollercoaster but you will start climbing back up again.

Tali, hope you & DH are ok & looking after each other    

Kity, I did get a personal message from someone who said she was recommended to contact me & wondered who it could have been!  Perfectly happy tho & have replied to her but not heard back yet.

Liz, Good luck for tomorrow.

Tracy, think I need a lie down just thinking about all that running    

AFM, got an email from Esperanza at Valencia just confirming we're in the system    Makes it feel a bit closer & will hear more from her after our appt on 12th.

Take care girls xxxx


----------



## kity

Trace

What devastating news, but it is definately not your fault (I know we all feel like that at times though, this is such a horrible rollercoaster of emotions). As Liz has already said there are other drugs, I was on gonal F for my stims (it comes in a nice handy pen so really easy to use!!   and you can get quite high doses of it i think). I have also read other posts on FF of people not responding to one stimming drug, but responding really well to another. Don't give up hope yet    

Hello to everyone else  

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Hello Girls

Trace – I can’t believe your news   . What a nightmare. I know it’s difficult but as the other girls have said, don’t blame yourself. This is just a set back. Maybe your body just doesn’t respond to menopur or maybe the short protocol isn’t for you. ARI will have the answers for you on Friday, that’s a definite. And if it means trying something else, so be it. This isn’t the end of the road for you by a long stretch so please don’t give up.   

K – You have to blame me not Kity for the PM from some random!! Glad you didn’t mind though!!   

Kity – How are you feeling?    

Liz – Here’s hoping you steer clear of headaches from now on….   

Tracy – Nice to see you’re still lurking…….   

AFM – Haven’t tried my contact lenses again yet so still wearing the goggles. Plenty of people asking why I’m wearing my specs cos they’re so used to me not wearing them so just trying to fob them off as best I can. No news from ARI yet but not the end of the world as there is still a wee bit to go before the next shot anyway. Limbo land isn’t a nice place to be in though.   

Speak to you all soon.
Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Apologies Tali & Kity, for mixing you both up!!  Think my brain was a bit addled last night as it was a very long day!!

Trace, thinking of you & hope today hasn't dragged too much for you & DH.  Tomorrow will indeed bring new answers to you from ARI & as Tali has said, just a very unforseen bump in the road but definately not the end of the line.  Be thinking of you both tomorrow    

Tali, it's funny you saying about your lenses...........................I also used to wear lenses but for about the last 2 years I've been wearing glasses.  I found my lenses were becoming uncomfortable & decided to just change.  Never thought it might have had anything to do with IVF, but it would have been not long after my last try that it happened, so could well have been that that caused it - it's a funny old world  

Liz, hoping you get good news from ARI & feel optimistic about your next shot - remember any chance is a chance.

Kity, hope you're doing ok   

Tracy, hope the boss hasn't caught you  

AFM, got a reply from Ezperansa, which I hadn't expected as others have said she's not the quickest to respond.  Altho nothing happening yet, it's good to make contact beforehand & build up that relationship.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just a quich post tonight as I'm very tired.  We took 4 hours to get home from aberdeen today, lorries, busses, caravans, you name it!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Anyway on the whole today was successful.  Going to start fresh cycle on 14th Oct.  Had we waited for another monthly cycle to pass which is what they usually go for, 3 afs, we would have started mid november which would have meant egg recovery and embryo transfer would have been very close to christmas and the unit shuts at christmas.  Because of early start I will have to take Bruserelin for an extra week (28 days  ) so they can schedual egg recovery for week when they are not so busy!  I have mixed feelings about this as I didn't feel great over the summer when I was taking it but felt fine again once I started taking the menapur.  They also said there is a chance the cyst problem may reoccur but its not definate so I'll just have to hope and pray it doesn't.    I am certainly glad we are having a fresh cycle as the chances with our unfertilized frozen eggs were going to be very slim, at least now our chances will fall within the normal range.    

Trace      you get better news tomorrow.  We are all with you and here to support you.     and more   for you and DH.  Take care, will chat tomorrow.

Hi to everyone else, hope you have all enjoyed the sunshine today.  

Night

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, that's great news.  You must both be very happy with that outcome    I think you'll be happier having it now rather than waiting another month & fingers crossed, this will be the one that gives you your BFP  

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello

Trace, Hope your appointment at ARI goes okay today and that you get some positive news    

Liz, great news that you are not having to wait an extra month, only 2 weeks before you start again. Wow that will go by so quickly. Fingers crossed for a BFP this time round    

K, good news that you are officially in the system in Valencia, not long now. With a bit of luck there is going to be lots of BFPs on this board soon   

Tali, how weird about contact lenses. I have stopped wearing mine due to dry eyes and never even considered that it might have something to do with IVF tx. Have you heard anything from ARI yet? I have been told to wait 6 weeks before follow up appointment is this normal?

Tracy, hope you didn't get caught by boss. Wow impressed at all your running, I  tried to start running with the dog at the start of the year but it not for me ( the dog also wouldn't go out in rain so that soon became a very good excuse   ) Thinking of joining a gym to try and shed the excess pounds before next shot at IVF if I get one.

AFM, phoned ARI today to inform them of the BFN. They are always so nice on the phone, nearly started crying again. Have to wait 6 weeks for follow up appointment.   that they let us have another shot and that cyst isn't growing or being problematic. Think I might go to Black Isle brewery today and get some yummy beer. At least I am allowed alcohol just now, have to look for the silver lining how ever small it may be  

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Hello

Trace -   everything goes ok for you today and they can give you some positive news.

Liz - Woo hoo, you're next up on the roller coaster. Deep breath....here we go   Taking buserelin for an extra week is naff. My only advice is drink lots and lots of water (I'm sure you've been told that all before so I'm probably preaching to the converted  ). I must have been drinking around three litres a day when I was on the stuff. Folk at work must have thought I'd developed diabetes or something, I was forever off to the loo or topping up my bottle of water   And remember to take paracetamol if you're feeling really rough 

K - Not long now. It must seem like an awfully long waiting game for you?

Tracy - Very impressed with the marathon. My limit's 10K. I was going to do the Inverness one this weekend but my 1st ICSI was end of July to mid September so I thought that was a good excuse to dip out for a while!! Pretty lame really. Must get back in to it though.....

Kity - Glad you got some   from ARI. Must make you feel a whole lot better knowing that the cyst isn't a huge problem. We must be about 3 weeks apart in terms of treatment so I guess you'll be able to go again in January? The only thing that puts me off having another shot Dec/Jan time is the weather. I don't want any snow when we're needing to travel.....I'll be counting on all of you to do sun dances around then   !! Beer sounds like a good idea to me. Keep the PMA.

AFM - Huge relief it's not just me who has been having problems with contact lenses. I was starting to go a bit   and think it was just me being paranoid   . The IVF drugs were the only thing I could think of that I was doing differently because my eyes usually stay in pretty good nick. Another question to ask ARI at the follow up.

Tali x


----------



## tkbearlowey

heartbroken is not the word.
Cancelled IVF as not responding, and was told nothing else thay can try as was on top dose and my ovaries are old for their age.
only hope is donor eggs and 2 year wait.
my heart is broken. DH the same and seeing him cry is sooooooooo awful.
got a lot to take in so will be back in a few days.

love Trace xxx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Trace - As I said earlier in my texts my heart goes out to you.   I can't imagine what you and DH are going through. I didn't realise you also have to wait 2 years for donor eggs. Why such a long time?

Please look after each other, no-one is to blame so try not to beat yourself up. Impossible I know.

We're here for you when you are ready.  

Tali xxx


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace, I just wish there was something we could all do to take away the pain for both you & DH       There's nothing we can say that will help at the mo, but you know we're here when you need us.  You're going to be so raw for a while so make sure you let your lovely family take care of you both.  Take great care of each other    

Tali, the reason for the long DE wait, is that there are very few donors in the UK.  That's why we decided to go to Spain as they are able to pay their donors, so have a lot more - all seems so unfair.  You're right, it does seem to be taking for ever but once we get our dates to go out, it will all happen very quickly!  Be really interesting to hear what ARI think about the lenses  

Kity, really   that you get another shot & your cyst behaves itself    They are so nice at ARI, makes it easier to speak to them.  Hopefully you'll get your follow up sooner rather than later

Liz, good to speak to you earlier on & hopefully you had an uneventful walk    You're so right about enjoying the 1st week of the hols before you start treatment, as you said, the summer hols were spent back & for to ARI

AFM, nothing new.  Just having a chilled out w/end, although going to the pictures on Sunday night to see the 25th anniversay of Les Miserables via satellite from the O2.

Trace, finally just thinking so much of you & DH  

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Trace       
All I want to do right now is give you a big massive hug.  This is heart breaking news for you both and you are going to need time to take it all in.  The best thing you can do is spend as much time as you can with those closest to you and let them take care of you both.  You are going to need each other more than ever and I know you will both be strong for one another.  Take care we'll all be here when you need us.  

Tali - Thank you so much for the advice about the water, nobody else has suggested it so I will definatly try drinking a few gallons to see if it makes a difference.

Kity - Glad you were able to speak to ARI today.  They are all so kind,friendly and helpful.

Kristeen - The walk was uneventful but very wet!!!!

Love
Liz


----------



## kity

Trace

I am so sorry, you must be devastated. My heart goes out to you and your DH. We are all here when you need to talk, but until then you and your DH rest and take care of each other     

 

Kity
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

I kust thought I'd say hello before I tackle some long overdue housework!  It is raining cats and dogs in fort so it seems like as good a time as ever to get stuck in! hope it is nicer in Inverness and Caithness!  

Trace  Hope you have all your lovely family around you and you are able to take as much time as you need to rest and look after yourself and DH.  My heart goes out to both of you.    

Tali and Kity - As  I said above hope the weather is better where you are and you are able to get outside for some fresh air.

Kristeen - Hope you enjoy Les Mis tonight, it is my favourite musical!

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hello Ladies

Liz - I know the feeling. There's stacks of stuff I should be doing round the house, it's getting the motivation to do it that's the problem!!  

Trace - I hope you and DH are bearing up ok. I don't know what else to say. Take care of yourselves  .

Kity - How was the beer?? Didn't get too merry on the sherry did you??  

K - Enjoy Les Mis tonight!! It's such an unfair situation with DE. I'm still amazed it's two years.....seems crazy to me.

AFM - No rain in Caithness thank goodness, so have been out and about a wee bit today. DH is absolutely distraught at the moment because the Ryder Cup has been postponed again. I had to chuckle on Friday because he had taken the day off work and was camped out in front of the telly all day waiting for it to start. Of course it started just as I got home from work so I just said "well, you've had the telly all day. Now it's my turn." What a look I got, I thought he was going to burst in to tears there and then!!   As if I'd be so heartless   I've just been informed DH is off tomorrow too. Men and their sport!!  

I tried out my contacts today.   My vision isn't quite as good as it should be yet but I think it's getting there. My eyes certainly don't feel as dry as before - woo hoo!!

Will speak to you all soon.

Tali S x


----------



## Tali S

Hi All

Just thought I'd let you know that I got a letter through today from ARI giving me a date of the 28th October for my follow up consultation. It's actually come through much faster than I thought it would. Hooray!!

How are the rest of you? OK I hope.

Tali x

PS Still sunny........


----------



## tkbearlowey

hi girls,

Time for me to goodbye. Cant face any more torture being on FF as i know i have a very long wait.
You have been all so supportive and i thank you all from my heart, that is whan i get my heart back. wish you all so much luuck and success and lots of BFP's

Love Trace xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Trace,      

Tali, that's great you've got a date for your follow up & not too long to wait either.

Liz, Kity & Tracy, hope you all doing ok & that you had good w/ends.

AFM, just about to go off for a 5k walk, got to make the most of this nice weather  

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening,

Trace       Take care

Tali - Great news about your appointment, it will make you feel that you are just that little bit closer to moving forward again.  

Kity - Are you back at work yet?  If so I hope everything is going well, for me it was quite hard going back at 1st but it wasn't long before it provided a good distraction and gave me something else to focus on and think about.

K - It was lovely all day but now it is pouring  I think I'll let DH have the honour on walking Suzzie tonight   Did you enjoy Les Mis?  

AFM - Just looking forward to Friday, HOLIDAYS!!!!!  

Better go, Suzzie's looking hungry!

liz


----------



## kity

Hello,

Trace,     

Tali, that is great news about your appointment date.   You must be delighted.

K, hope you enjoyed your walk. How was Les Mis? I have always wanted to see it, but can't quite convince DH to go with me....................yet!

Liz, I am doing exactly the same with Angel and letting DH walk her in miserable weather. She is such a wimp and hates the cold and wet, so whoever doesn't walk her in the rain is definately the favourite.   

Hello Tracy if your lurking

AFM, I still have another week before I go back to work. I had already taken this week as annual leave before I started tx so decided to keep it and just chill. Making the most of all the things I couldn't do whilst on tx ie alcohol (well 3 beers, I am such a lightweight now) and HOT baths with lots of aromatherapy. Also considering going back to yoga, I haven't been in a couple of years so am all stiff.   

Kity
x


----------



## Puffin

Hello there

I thought I would join this thread because I'm based in Inverness and have been a lurker on FF for a long time before finally decide to join a week or so ago.  It's been so interesting reading your messages because I started my fertility journey four years ago in Aberdeen and found they were really lovely, but in hindsight they were miles behind other clinics I went to over the course of 2009 and 2010.  After an IVF in Aberdeen that failed miserably (one egg!) because I only have one ovary - being 39 they said I was a "poor responder" and had no chance.  After taking 6 mths to pull myself together, I ended up to CRGH in London (the 0710 flight to Gatwick is a killer) because they seemed to get good results.  My poor hard-worked ovary produced 7 good eggs - so much for "poor responder".  Three v. fertilised well and they were transferred back but BFN    After an IUI  and a miscarriage from a natural pregnancy, at the beginning of this year I decided to go for donor eggs because I was well past 40.  After loads of research I decided to visit Serum in Athens because I had read loads on FF about Penny Abatzi and her huge experience and ability to deliver, even for women with complex problems.    Me and DH visited in May and decide to go for it because Penny has been working on IVF for 16 years and her husband is the embryologist in the clinic - it's a real family run business.  The treatment was much cheaper than in the UK and there is no waiting list for a donor.  Penny insists on several tests first, and recommends a hysteroscopy at a private hospital there.  My  First DE IVF took place in late June 2010 - 3 embryos transferred but BFN.

Second DE IVF took place on 16th Sept and at this time I am pregnant - three tests and constant sickness seem to confirm this.  I'm not sure how many I have ( 3 embryos transferred) or if they will stay this time, but I can say after 5 years of TTC I am at last optimistic.  Penny continues to email me and gives me instructions on drugs, tests etc.  

I wanted to post this message because I have had so much benefit from everyone else's experience on FF, and at 43 I never thought this would actually happen for me.  Fingers crossed one or more of them will stay.


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Puffin,

And welcome onboard.  And congratulations    on your  , you & DH must be so, so happy.   everything will continue to go really well for you & that the sickness will ease off!!  As you'll have read, we haven't had a lot to celebrate on this thread recently, so it's fantastic to hear your news.  Especially encouraging for me, seen as I'm going doing the DE route for the 1st time, albeit at a different clinic from yourself.  

Liz, Kity, Tali & Tracy, hope you're all doing fine.  I think it's pretty fair to say that we're all feeling very flat at the moment after hearing the news from Trace.

AFM, didn't end up going to Les Mis as wasn't feeling a 100% but apparently it was fantastic, so hope they do things like that more often.  Also, my 'au natural' didn't work, so Valencia here we come!!  Have emailed the clinic in Valencia tonight, as trying to get everything straight in my head.  Only got to wait til Tuesday for signing our consents so will probably get more info then too.  Can't believe that next month will be heading out - am so EXCITED (Trace has lent me her favourite word, until she's ready to take it back  )

 &   to all

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all

Lovely to meet you Puffin, a huge warm welcome   and many congratulations, on your BFP  You have the honour of being our 1st BFP on this thread, you must be jumping for joy  , the 1st of many I hope    .  It will be so exciting to find out how many little ones are there, when will you find out?  Will be keeping everything crossed for you that everything goes well and the sickness passes soon.

It is  so lovely to hear some good news, as Kristeen said, I think we are all feeling pretty low after hearing Trace's very sad news last week.  

Tali - Good to hear your eyes are getting back to normal and hopefully you will be able to put your goggles away very 
soon!   

Kitty - I laughed when I read your story about Angel.  Suzzie doesn't care less about the rain, it was me who had the problem, it wasn't just a shower the other night, it was torential! There was no way in the world I had any plans to go out in it  

K  - Sorry to hear you didn't get to Les Mis, never mind it sounds to me like your trip to Valencia is getting closer and closer, EXCITED sounds like a good way to be!  

Tracy - Hi hope you are having a fun time with little princess.

AFM - Start tx one week tomorrow!  Plan to get to Friday and then have a very relaxing week before I begin!  Have a wedding to look forward to week on Saturday, really looking forward to it, havn't been to one for a very long time.  

Take care everyone  

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello everyone

Welcome Puffin, so nice to hear of someone having had a   lets hope it's the start of many for this board.   everything continues to go well.

K, thats ashame that you didn't get to see Les Mis. You will just have to convince your DH to take you to see in the in West End instead   Can't believe it is next month you are off to Valencia     that this is the one for you and DH.

Liz, wow Tx in just over a week, that is brilliant!!! Shame you have to take Buserelin for an extra week though, lets hope there are no nasty side effects this time    

Tracy and Tali hope you are all well  

AFM spent the whole day on the phone arguing with a certain internet provider, NOT good for my stress levels.  Also phoned Aberdeen on Monday as I had a question to ask them. I left a message on the answer machine but still haven't had a reply. Does anyone know if it normally takes them a while to get back to you?

Kity
x


----------



## Tali S

Hello Ladies

Woo hoo - we have a newbie....welcome Puffin and congrats on your BFP. It's great to get some good news at last.

Kity - ARI have always got back to me the same day so seems a bit strange that they haven't got back to you. I've found it's easier to get hold of someone from lunchtime onwards rather than getting the answering machine. Keep bugging them!! Anything we can help you with?

Liz - That's great news about the tx. Are the nerves starting to jangle yet??!!

AFM - I knew it was too good to be true with my eyes. They were a bit worse for wear on Monday. It looked like I'd been crying for a week they were so red!! Hee hee!! Goggles for a bit longer I fear!!

Tali x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Liz, fantastic news &   this will be the one that makes all your dreams come dream    Good you're having a nice relaxing week first tho as will do you & DH the world of good .

Kity, hope you've had some joy with your internet provider & the stress levels have lowered!!  Like Tali, anytime I contacted ARI they were very quick to get back in touch.  Maybe worth leaving another message, just incase they've mislaid/deleted the 1st.  Thanks for those kind words as well.  Gave me goosebumps actually, as makes it all the more real when someone else says it  

Tali, we can be goggle buddies!!  I'm so used to wearing now, that I just can't be bothered with my lenses.  Infact, can't remember the last time I wore them!

Puffin, hope all is well with you & the sickness isn't too bad.  In the past I've said I'd happily be sick for 9 months if it meant being pregnant, but the reality I'm sure is completely different!!

AFM, DH came home yesterday so we've nothing planned for the next couple of weeks other than GCRM on Tuesday.  No doubt have plenty walks with Molly & chill out time, as next time he's home will be a whole lot different    

K
xx


----------



## Puffin

Thank you all for your good wishes.  Tomorrow we get the result of my hcg test, and this will be the first indication if everything is OK.  EEK.  

I'm on four different tablets/hormones at the moment, and I'm injecting 40mg clexane every day, so I can't tell what's happening as a result of the pregnancy, and what's drug-induced.  Pharmacist gave me some very strange looks when I came in with a prescription for lots of HRT drugs (I'm taking the white tablets in the packet - the oestrogen).  When I came back to collect them he told me he had looked it up on the internet  and he'd never heard of anyone only taking the white tablets only.  Luckily the doctor was OK with prescribing them, along with the other drugs.  I had a genetic test done in Athens to see if I had any risk factors which might be affect my chances of conceiving, and several areas came back showing I had a genetic disposition to things like blood clots (no surprise) and low aborption of folic acid (big surprise), which is why I seem to be on these drugs.

Sparrow17 - I hope your trip to Valencia is successful and you get a bit of sun when you're there.  Always a bonus.  

Lots of positive thoughts to everyone,

Puffin
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Puffin,   for tomorrow & your hcg, am sure all will be fine tho    Hate to be a pain, but would love to know more about the genetic test you had.  Was it a blood test, how long before tx did you have it done & was it expensive - sorry, just wondering if it's something I might do.

Not sure if you were the same with going abroad for treatment, but at the moment we keep forgetting we'll be having a bit of a holiday as well!  And am definately hoping for some sunshine  

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Everyone has been very busy posting today!  Lots of interesting news, hope I don't miss anything important when I respond, apologies now if I do.

Puffin - Good luck for tomorrow    . Keping all my fingers and toes crossed for you that you receive lots of good news!

Tali -Sorry to hear that your eyes are still giving you gip  I also wear contact lenses but not all that often, as I have never seen as well with them as I have with my glasses (stigmatism too great) I got a new pair of glasses in the holidays that I really like so have been wearing them most of the time recently. Having said that I wore my contacts loads during the summer holidays when I was having tx and I can't say I was aware of any problems. It is certainly something I will be keeping an *eye* out for this time round  (Sorry, couldn't resist!!!!!) I really do hope your eyes start behaving themselves again soon.

Kity - Sorry to hear ARI have not got back to you it must be very frustrating! They have always got back to me on the same day, as the others have suggested I would definatly  again. I think it is likely your 1st message may have got lost or deleted  Having said that they did tell me when I had my appointment last week that they are short staffed at the moment and they have been receiving a high volume of calls. Hope you have also managed to get your internet problems sorted out.

Kristeen - Good luck for Tuesday, its not far away!!!  Hopefully you will come away with lots of very helpful information and things will start to happen very quickly afterwards.Hope you have a very relaxing few days beforehand with DH, dare I say it I think the forecast is quite good for the weekend so lots of walkies could be on the cards.  Thats what I'm hoping to do anyway. 

AFM - Last day of term tomorrow  Little bit annoyed at work today. I went to great lengths to get the kids in my class to produce some lovely Harvest poems for Assembly today, put them up on display in the hall and guess what, HT forgot to mention them!  so hardly any of the parents even noticed or paid any attention to them  All that hard work, sweat and (  from me, not the 
kids!  when 2 of them got lost on the computer  ) for nothing  Never mind she was very apologetic afterwards and I know it was a genuine mistake. They are now up on my classroom door so hopefully the parents will notice them on parents night at the beginning of next term. Apart from work just hoping it is going to be glorious sunshine for the next 2 weeks  so I go on lots of walkies and get myself in good shape for whats ahead.

Night all

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello,

Just a quick post from me as we going out today and DH keeps hurrying me up  

Puffin, hope all goes well with hcg test today.    

K, good luck for Tuesday 

Liz, enjoy last day of term and hope you get lovely weather for holidays  

Tali, hope your eyes are feeling a bit better. 

Hello to Tracy if you lurking

AFM, going to Sheildaig today and taking Angel with us. Hoping there are some nice walks up West.   it stays dry or I could end up with a very grumpy dog  

Oh I phoned ARI, they had tried to phone me but couldn't get through. Oops my fault! 

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi  all  

Holidays at last!   Never realise how tired i am until they actually start, have slept most of the evening, even dosed off during Eastenders!!!, I hardly ever do that!  Going to go to bed now and crash out so just a very quick hello is all have the energy for, sorry!

Puffin - Hope everything went well today.

Kity - Glad you got through to ARI, and I hope you, DH and Angel had a fantastic day out, admired some beautiful scenery, enjoyed a lovely long walk and felt the benefits of some glorious   

Tali  - Hope your eyes are better today and I hope you have a lovely weekend.

Kristeen and Tracy- Hope you have a lovely weekend.

Night all

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello

Hope everyone is having a good weekend   

I got a call from ARI this morning regarding cyst and IVF. At the start of my tx I was initially told that they would not do surgery to remove the cyst only because the ovary has to come out out some point also and they didn't want me to go through two surgeries. Especially as I had two surgeries last year to remove other cyst and ovary. 
However they have now decided that they cannot continue with IVF whilst the cyst is blocking my only ovary and with the crazy drugs encouraging the cyst to grow. So the oncologist has agreed to remove the cyst and leave the ovary to give me another shot at IVF   . They said because I responded really well to the drugs it is worth a shot at attempting it again without my ovary being clogged up with big nasty cyst. This does mean two surgeries in the future as the ovary will still have to be removed as well (but lets hope that is after successful IVF   )

Mixed emotions,  absolutely delighted at potentially getting another shot at IVF   with a cyst free ovary. But also anxious about surgery as I have been told if the oncologist sees anything negative whilst doing the surgery then they will just remove ovary then and there.   I guess that is the risk I have to take and I think it worth taking. 

Sorry this has been long winded and all me me me

Kity
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Kitty,

Don't apologise at all that your last post was all about you. With such fantastic brilliant news  it should be  . It must have been such a strain waiting to hear if you were going to get another shot at IVF and today's news makes it a strong possibility *THAT YOU ARE!!!!!!!!!!!!! YIPEE!!  I am soooooooo happy for you!!! *Will certainly be  that the cyst removal is trouble free. Were you given any idea when this might happen? Enjoy the rest of the weekend, hope you had a lovely day out with DH and Angel yesterday.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all having a lovely weekend

AFM - Today I went to visit friends and held their 12 day old baby boy in my arms. He was beautiful, slept for 99% of the time I had him but it didn't matter, he was georgeous!! 
Our dreams will come true one day, we have to keep believing 

Liz
xx


----------



## Puffin

Morning everyone

Kity - I'm delighted to hear you have a good shot at holding onto your ovary for a bit longer.  Best of luck with getting rid of that cyst, they are a such a pain (literally) and put a stop to everything.  

Sparrow17 - the genetic test was a blood test, it cost 200 euros and it seems to be done by several clinics abroad.  I have seen threads on FF relating to MTHFR which one of the genetic issues I have.  It's worth a search through this site and on the web because there's quite a bit of info.  In my experience, the clinic will prescribe drugs to deal with the findings before ET.  I'm on the larger dose of clexane, some baby aspirin, and a large folic acid pill.  I'm also on something to suppress my immune system for 4 weeks to give the embryo(s) the best chance, along with the oestrogen and the progesterone 4 times a day.  

I still haven't go the results of my hcg test!!!!  I have a telephone appt tomorrow with the doc so we'll see.  Still feeling very sick all the time, but supposedly this is a good thing because it's a sign of the strength of the pregnancy.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Liz, hope you're starting to relax & enjoying your holidays.  And not long til round 2 at ARI (will this be your 4th attempt in total?).  Must have been fantastic holding such a new baby & am sure it won't be long til you'll be holding your own wee miracle in your arms  

Kity, fantastic news about the cyst altho I can understand your mixed emotions as well.  Think how far you got with the cyst there, so it can only be good with it gone.  Will they remove it quite soon?  Would be good to get it done & out of the way & hopefully it will be straight forward & there will be no complications that mean they have to take out the ovary  

Puffin, what a wait for you to get the results of your hcg level, but it's all sounding very good with the sickness - if sickness can be good    Thanks for info re genetic test. Will look on here & mention it at GCRM on Tues as well.  200 euros isn't bad & if it finds something that means I need to take some extra meds to help, then fantastic & if there's nothing then fantastic too - win/win whatever!!

Tali & Tracy, hope you both ok & enjoying a lovely w/end.

AFM, just looking forward to Tues & getting everything signed & sorted out.  DH ended up only paying £20 for his blood tests instead of £70, as they'd messed things up when he initally went to give the blood, so £50 better in our pocket!!  Other than that, had a nice relaxing w/end & enjoying the lovely sunshine today - been telling myself this is what the weather will hopefully be like in Valencia.

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening all

This weather is fantastic  I'm sure you'll all agree!  Suzzie has spent the last two days in the canal during her walkies, I'm not joking she spends more time in the water than on land.  I don't mind it cools her down!  If the next two weeks are like this, I'll be one very happy lady!  
This is my 3rd attempt at IVF from scratch, 4th if you include my FET this time last year.    this will be 3rd time lucky!!!

K- Glad you have had a nice weekend and it will be good to find out about this extra blood test, lets face it, anything that can possibly help is well worth it!!!!!!!!!!  Good news about the extra £50, every little helps, perhaps DH might buy you a nice little pressie in Valencia with his winnings  

Puffin - You certainly have had a long wait, hope lots of good news is on its way, and I sure hope your horrible sickness will pass soon.

Tali, Kitty & Tracy - Hope you have all had a nice weekend and enjoyed the sunshine as much as I 
have  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Hope everyone is well.  

Tali - Haven't heard from you for a few days.  Hope everything is fine and your eyes are behaving themselves.

Kitty - Hope everything is going well at work.  I'm guessing you are back this week.

K - Hope today brings exciting news   

Puffin - Hope you are feeling better and any news you receive/have recieved is positive  

AFM - Not much news.  Still enjoying the sunshine although it is much colder.  Trying to choose a colour to paint my bathroom.  Have to choose soon as my mum is coming up this weekend to paint it.  I'm hopeless at making decisions like this.  Never mind I picked up some samples today so hopefully one will jump out at me.

Take care

Liz
XX


----------



## kity

Hello all

K, hope all went well at GCRM today   . Good news on your DH saving £50 on his blood tests. Extra pennies to spend on something nice in Valencia   

Liz, hope you are enjoying your holidays.   Have you decided on a colour for your bathroom yet? Mine is boring and white, keep contimplating changing it but not sure what to. Are you going to be bold and go for a bright colour? 

Puffin, hope you have had the results from you HCG test and that they were good news   

Hello to Tali and Tracy if you are both lurking

AFM, not sure when my op is going to be, just waiting to hear. IVF dr said it should hopefully be quite soon, so that they can continue with IVF when all healed.  hopefully I hear from them soon   . Back to work tomorrow, holidays always too short. 

Kity   
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

K - Looking forward to hearing your news.

Tali, Puffin & Tracy - Hello to you all

Kity - Hope that you get op soon so it will be out of the way, have time to heal, and then before you know it get on to the really important buisnes of having another shot at iVf , and hopefully a lovely BFP to celebrate   Really will be    that everything goes well for you in the next few months.  Also hope that you have a nice day at work tomorrow.  

I think my bathroom is going to be  a light turquoise.  Not exactly unique for a bathroom but I've always liked that colour!

Hope to catch up with everyone tomorrow   

Liz
xx


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven't been in touch for a few days.

Kity - Good news about getting the cyst removed. I'm sure it'll go fine. Where do you have the op? Is it in Aberdeen or can they do it in Inverness? Can they do it like key hole surgery or is it more invasive? Sorry for all the questions....I must watch too many shows like Casualty and Holby!!

Liz - Nice to see you'll have mum gainfully employed when she's around the house. They have to earn their keep somehow!!

K - I hope everything went ok at GCRM? Looking forward to hearing your good news.

Hi to Puffin and Tracy too. Hope you're both well?

AFM - Just sticking to goggles for the next wee while. Other than that, nothing much to report. Just wondering when AF is going to appear. Weird isn't it? You spend all those years hoping for as big a gap as possible between AFs either because they're too much hassle or if you're TTC, you're hoping the longer it stays away the more chance you have of a BFP. Now I want mine to hurry up so I can get back to some sort of normality before jumping on the rollercoaster again!!

Take care.
Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning

Just sitting watching the rescue of the miners in Chile, the emotions of everyone involved must be incredible! Feeling very lazy this morning but must make a move and do something productive!

Hi Tali - Lovely to hear from you.  Goggles sound like the best plan for now!  I am also a big fan of casualty and holby city!  AFs can definatly be a pain after tx.  I think it took about 3 months for everything to return to normal after my 1st try last year   I suppose thats why they suggest you wait for that length of time between treatments.Will keep my fingers crossed that everything is AOK very soon.

Hi to everyone, hope you all have a nice day.  I think i will go for a swim and kick start my day.


1 more day to go until rollercoaster ride begins!! 1st injection tomorrow!

Be back later

Liz
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi,

Liz, wow tomorrow is the day it all starts again!!  How exciting tho & hopefully this time you'll have no side effects to the drugs either & everything will go really well for you   

Kity, how is it being back to work?  That's good they won't wait too long for the op, as the sooner the better   

Tali, good to hear from you.  You're so right about AF, doesn't appear when we want it & does when we don't   

Tracy & Puffin, hope you both ok & Puffin hope you got news from your bloods.

AFM, all went well yesterday & our consent forms were sent off to Valencia today.  What will happen now is Valencia will send us the protocol for my meds & GCRM will order them to be delivered (perfect, as means don't have to go back to Glasgow to collect them!).  After thinking I wouldn't have to inject, it turns out now that I will seen as I'm still actively ovulating.  At least I know what to expect, so not bothered.  Once AF comes next month, I'll start the injections & have a scan to check thickness of my lining 10 days after this.  It looks at the moment, that we'll head out to Valencia about 18th Nov, but waiting to have this confirmed & of course also depends on why AF arrives.  It does however, look like DH will have to come back before me so he can go to work.  So I'll have a few days on my own in Valencia, but that's fine, altho will be a bit strange.  All still feels a bit surreal & don't think it'll really hit home until we head to Spain   

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

K- Good to hear all went well yesterday  having some suggested dates must make it all feel more 
real! shame about having to  inject but like you say, you know what to expect so it shouldn't be too bad.  Do you have to inject every day?  When I had tx at GCRM I was given a single one off injection to down reg, which had no side effects   (for me anyway) You are having a different treatment though and another clinic is involved so I am sure the protocol is likely to be different.  Is there any possibility DH could change his work pattern on this one occasion so you can fit in a little holiday as well as 
treatment?  

Kity - Hope 1st day back at work went well  

Tali, Puffin and Tracy - Hope you have all had a good day

AFM - Had a huge wobble this afternoon, wandering if I can I really go through all of this again so soon?, but felt better after going out for a long walk with Suzzie on the shore and laughing my head off when she chased seaguls all over the place and then ducked her head right under the water to pick up a stick.  I think she made me realise that if it fails then I will be no worse off than I am now and I have a lot to be thankful for. I have a darling DH, a crazy, hilarious and wonderful dog, a very loving and supportive family, a job I enjoy, and lots of great friends.  If it is successful then my world will be complete and I will be overwhelmed with happiness.  

Anything is worth going through to have a chance of achieving 
our dream  

Take care  
Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good afternoon all,

  Last minute doubts that I had yeterday are gone.  Feel really positive and happy today, dare I say it even a little bit excited  .  I am so thankful as this really is a chance that I was not expecting to have.  We were initially told that we would be having a FET at this time with our chances being slim due to the fact the embies are unfertilized and unlikely to survive.  Our last fresh shot was not going to be until Easter 2011, but to all intensive purposes they have reversed the order and I am so grateful for this opportunity.  

K- As I was swimming up and down the pool today I had a thought.  There is a possibility that both of us will be at the 2ww stage at the same time.  My protocol has not been posted to me yet but at my appointment a couple of weeks ago they suggested the ec is likely to be during the week of the 22nd Nov.  If all your plans work out I am guessing you are going to have your embryo transfer around the same time.  Hopefully this is a good omen for both of us  

Kitty - Hope you are enjoying being back at work and have something nice planned for the weekend.

Tali, Puffin & Tracy- Hope  all is well and you have a lovely weekend when it comes.

I have a very busy few days ahead, have to clean the house tomorrow as mum and dad are coming on Saturday, going to a wedding on Sat, helping mum paint the bathroom on Sunday and then getting ready to go down to Mum and dads on Tuesday.  Must buy my nephew a birthday pressie too!  Hopefully I'll be so busy that even I do get side effects from the brserilin I won't even notice them!

Away to walk Suzzie.  Hopefully she'll entertain me just as much as she did yesterday!

Bye for now

Liz
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi all,

Liz, only natural to have a wobble.  Good luck with starting injections tomorrow.

Hope everyone else is doing fine too.

AFM, got my protocol from Valencia today so looks like we're heading out on 17th Nov & I'll be back 25th (ET 23rd or 24th).  Unfortunately, DH can't change work pattern, but that's just the way it goes    I'm really happy, as I know some girls have to wait a wee while to get their protocols & hear back from Valencia, so know I'm really lucky.  Maybe making that early contact has helped.  I'll be injecting for the 1st 7 days & taking tablets as well.  Will then continue taking the tablets & start cyclogest about 5 days before transfer.  So, it's all really happening    Just need to get flights etc organised now so looks like a busy afternoon ahead  

 xx

P.S. Liz, just noticed you've posted, so yes, we're going to be 2ww buddies    Glad you're feeling so much better today, but down days are also allowed


----------



## Puffin

Hello All

Thanks so much for thinking of me when I'm such a newbie to the thread.  I've been so sick over the past week that I can hardly think of anything else, and my entire day is governed by holding down small meals every two hours and drinking ginger tea.  The HCG test came back positive without any detail (??) so I had a scan on Tuesday and I have twins - OMG - two little heartbeats 4.8mm long inside little bubbles.  According to the staff, this is why my sickness is so bad.  My DH and me are both a bit shocked and delighted.  If they both make it, it will be a miracle.   

Really need to lie down....

With best wishes to all,

Puffin
xx


----------



## Sparrow17

Puffin,

Congratulations, what fantastic news    What a shame that you're feeling so rotten tho, hope it won't last too long & that soon you'll be feeling much better.  Bet you are having too pinch yourselves to believe it's true  

Take care & make sure you get plenty rest & that DH looks after you well, which I'm sure he's doing.

K
xx


----------



## Puffin

Thanks Sparrow17, I've got the acupressure wrist bands on tonight to combat sickness, so I'm optimistic I won't be stuffing a banana in my gob at 3am.  

Hopefully Valencia will produce the goods for you.  I really enjoyed my trips to Athens, and I hope you get some decent sun, maybe eat out a bit too.  I was quite stressed before the hysteroscopy I had in May, and then the 2 ETs in June and Sept, that afterwards it was such a relief to have a day or two of holiday.  

All the best,

Puffin
xx


----------



## kity

hello

Puffin, wow TWINS!!!   what wonderful news. Hopefully your sickness won't last too long. You will just have to get DH to do everything for you 

Liz, is today injection day? Hopefully all goes well and that you don't have any nasty side effects this time. Not surprised you had a wobble, I think we have all had them, but tx so worth it when you think of what posibilities lie ahead (hopefully big fat BFPs!!!). Great news that you and K will be on the  at the same time, it will be so nice to have someone you know going through the same thing at the same time.

K, great news that you have got your dates through from Valencia. All systems go . such a shame though that your DH can't get work pattern changed. You will just have to spoil yourself in Valencia when he not there 

Tali, hope AF arrives for you soon, so you can get on with preparing for your next shot 

Hello Tracy, hope you are still lurking and that you and your wee girl are well.

AFM, back to work and it already feels like I have had no time off at all. Only off for a few weeks and there are 3 new faces at work already, I can't keep up  Apart from that just waiting to hear from Aberdeen regarding surgery. Still have no idea when it will be, but they have told me it will be done in Aberdeen, so no visitors for me  (apart from DH of course) Starting yoga again next week so really looking forward to that, I have been away from it for too long.

So nice to see this board full of good news at the moment   

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Wonderful news Puffin   ,     or     sooooooo exciting!!!!!!! Just hope you feel better soon so you can start to enjoy your pregnancy.

K - Great news that you have heard from Valencia so quickly  Now you can start the fun part the planning!!!   Kity is right you will need to spoil yourself for the few days you will be in Valencia alone.  
I really do hope that the dates work out for both of us so we can be 2ww buddies  

Tali - Hope AF shows its ugly face soon so it will be all systems very soon.  Are you having a    consultation at the end of the month or are you going through to Aberdeen?  The reason I'm asking is because DH and I had to sign a 2nd set of consent forms for our fresh cycle, which I was quite surprised about! I'm guessing you'll need to do the same.

Kitty - Sorry to hear your op will be in Aberdeen, but it won't matter too much as I'm sure DH will take very good care of you and spoil you rotten, lets just hope they keep their word and do it soon so you get it over and done with and recover quickly.  Hope you find your yoga very relaxing, It will be so nice to do something that will help to take your mind off things.   

Tracy - Looking forward to hearing from you 

AFM - 1 injection down, about 27 to go  , good news though I hardly felt a thing, long may it 
continue!!!!!!  

I agree with  you Kitty, it is so nice that there are some   things happening, it is about time!!!!!!  Let's hope it is the sign  of many many more good times to come for everyone  

Night all
Liz
xx


----------



## Tali S

Mornin' All

Puffin - Great news about the twins. No wonder you were feeling so yuk. Hope you're feeling better?

Liz - I'm so glad you didn't feel anything injecting! Long may it continue! We are having a telephone consultation. I never even thought about having to sign another set of consent forms. That's another question to add to the list!!

Kity - It's a real pain having to have the op in Aberdeen (pardon the pun!), but hopefully once that's out of the way, the only way is up!

K - I'm so glad that things are coming together now for you. Only a few weeks to go!!

Tracy - Are you out there?  

AFM - AF started yesterday - way hay!! I was starting to get a bit paranoid about it not coming for ages. Anyway, one more hurdle out of the way.

Speak to you soon.
Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

After a week of glorious sunshine the    has reappeared, the very day mum and dad come to fort!!  However it is was lovely for the wedding yesterday,and DH and I had a nice time.

Tali - Glad af has appeared so you can get it out the way and move on.  

Puffin - Hope you are feeling better

K - Hope you are beginning to think ahead to Valencia, only  a few weeks to go.

Kity - Hope all is well

Hope you are all enjoying a nice relaxing weeknd.

AFM - Injections still going well, no side effect at all,    it stays that way.

Catch up with everyone later.  Must go and get Sunday lunch ready, thats the least I can do, seeing as Mum is slaving away painting my bathroom!

Bye for now

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr, typed out nice long post & then site crashed  

Take 2....................................

Puffin, has the news sunk in yet?  So happy for you & DH    Hope the sickness is easing off & the bands are helping

Liz, excellent that so far no side effects with the injections, long may that continue   Sounds like you're having a lovely holiday & great to spend time with your parents, as I know how close you are too them.  Hopefully before long, your Mum will be helping to paint the nursery  

Kity, things have sure moved fast in your work!  Hopefully it won't be much longer til you hear from Aberdeen for your op. Yoga sounds a good plan as well.  Someone on another thread told me there are lots of lovely shops near the clinic in Valencia, so that will definately take the edge off DH not being there  

Tali, it always makes me laugh when we get so excited at AF arriving   I'll be the same when my next one arrives too.

Tracy, how's the lurking going?  Hopefully still managing to do it without being caught  

AFM, drugs will be delivered tomorrow so everything will be in place for when AF appears. Also spoke to GCRM re some advice about booking our flights.  They said that best to wait til AF arrives, just incase she's early or late & then that way I won't be stressing about booking flights too soon.  I know it means we won't get as cheap flights, but I feel much calmer about it all, which is good, as don't want any stress making AF late.  This w/end was a write off as ended up full of the cold & felt pretty c**p    Feeling a good bit better tho & much better having it now than next month

 xx


----------



## kity

K, that's great news that your drugs are getting delivered tomorrow!   Wise idea not booking flights until AF has arrived, even if it does mean more expensive flights, at least you won't be stressing. Shame you had the cold over the weekend, but as you said better now than during tx

Liz, how's the injections, hopefully they are still side effect free   hope you enjoying holiday and spending time with your parents. How's the bathroom coming on?

Tali, good news that AF has arrived, one step closer to the next round   

Puffin, hope your sickness has eased a bit and that wrist bands are working   

Hello Tracy, hope you still lurking

AFM, still waiting to hear from Aberdeen regarding op. Can't make any plans until I know the dates (I already had to cancel a holiday last year due to op, so don't like to make any sort of plans until we definately know the date) I just want to get it over and done with. Really hoping it is before the end of the year, so I can start the new year a fresh whatever the outcome. 

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all  

K - There is nothing worse than writing a long post and then losing it, it is so frustrating   Glad drugs arriving tomorrow so you'll be all organised and prepared.  Definatly sounds like good advice to leave booking your flights until af arives because it is very important that you stay stress free at the moment, much more likely all the dates  will work out if you stay that way, lots of chilling that what you need!Glad to hear your cold is on the mend.

Kity - I so hope you hear from aberdeen soon.  Putting your life on hold is definatly no joke but I can totally understand why you don't want to make any plans, especially after what happened to you last year.  I will be keeping everything crossed for you that it will be before the end of the year as you said a new year and a new start will definatly be a good way to start the year.   

Tali - Hope AF has been and gone and next month it will arrive bang on time.  Hope you also had a nice weekend  

Puffin - Hope the next time we hear from you you'll be telling us your feeling much better

Tracy -   

AFM - Bathroom looks really nice, so fresh and clean, I am really happy with it   Mum said it was the last time she was going to paint a room for me but I insisted it was to be the penultimate room,  my nursery is to be the last room, I so hope that will be sooner rather than later.  Am looking forward to having a few days away with DH & Suzzie.  Going down to Mums tomorrow, coming back Saturday.  I am also waiting for Aberdeen to get in touch.  They haven't sent me my protocol yet so I have no dates, not even my baseline scan!  I know I can manage without them at the moment as I'm on holiday until next week but would really like to have them.  They did say if it hadn't arrived after a week of bruserilin give them a    I will be straight on to them as soon as I get back from Mums if its not here!  Have not felt so good today but I think it is just my body telling me af is not too far away.  From Ivf point of view I hope it comes on time, from a holiday point of view I am genuinly enjoying this holiday so much, I feel it is the 1st time i have properly relaxed in a long time so I don't want anything to spoil it.  As i am having to take bruserilin for an extra week at couple days late won't do any harm!

Night all

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Just saying a quick hello, having a nice relaxing time down in the Borders, fort may be bombarded with rain more often than not but boy eyemouth has a wicked wind to contend with!  Took Suzzie a walk around the cliffs today while DH went birdwatching and just about got blown over!  I saw my lovely nephew on his 5th birthday yesterday which was really nice. ( I also saw my other nephew and niece too  ) Going to have a whole day out with DH and Suzzie tomorrow which I am really looking forward too!  I am so enjoying these October holidays, they have just been what the doctor ordered!  Hopefully it will put me in a very positive frame of mind for whatever happens next month.

Sorry this post has been all about me.  I hope everyone is well and I look forward to catching up with all your news  

Chat to you all soon  

Liz


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz, glad you are enjoying your holidays. So good that they have helped put you in a positive frame of mind and that can only be a good thing for tx. Hope the injections are still side effect free  

K, have your drugs arrived. I bet it makes it all seem real now if they have  

Hello, Tali, Tracy and Puffin  

AFM still no word from aberdeen yet  . Started yoga again this week which was great, I had forgotten how much I enjoyed it.   Off to Edinburgh with DH this weekend to see 'Spamalot' at the playhouse, can't wait  

Have a fab weekend everyone

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Good evening,

Hi Kitty -       I'm sorry to hear you still haven't heard from aberdeen.  The only thing I can think of is they mabey want a certain time period to pass after tx before they considerer giving you any further treatment.  I know if I was you I would be just as keen to hear and get it over with, so you can start looking ahead.  Will be   that you get that letter very soon.  Glad you enjoyed your yoga.  It is always nice to have something relaxing and enjoyable to look forward to.  

K - Only 9 more days of October to go and then once November comes time will fly and you'll be on that plane before you know it!  Lets hope this trip will be a trip where dreams come true!

Tali - Just one week to go before your consultation.  Let's hope that very soon after that you will be on the road to round 2 of tx!

Puffin - Hope you are feeling more like yourself.

Tracy -      Hi there, hope you are still lurking and having fun with princess.

AFM - Phoned ARI yesterday as protocol still hadn't arrived.  Just as well I did as they took about 15mins to find my notes, apparently due to some technical hitch they had been put aside for someonne to put in data into computer and by the sounds of it wasn't going to have happened anytime soon.  In the meantime posting the protocol had been forgotten about!  Never mind the main thing is it has been made up so they gave me dates over the phone.  Baseline scan on the 8th Nov.  This is good news for 2 reasons.  1st it only means 25days of bruserilin instead of 28   and 2nd it is on a Monday which means I will be able to go to Abdn at the weekend and mabey even get some christmas shopping!  Still enjoying holiday but have mysteriously hurt my knee which is putting a bit of a dampner of things.  Going back to Fort tomorrow.

Hope everyone has something nice planned for the weekend when it comes.

Ta ra for now

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

Kitty - Hope you have had a fantastic weekend in Edinburgh with DH.  Did Spamalot live up to expectation?  

   Tali, Kristeen & Puffin.  Hope you have all had fun this weekend!

AFM - Back to work tomorrow, can't complain really as I have had a lovely holiday.   Wish AF would hurry up, feeling very bloated  .  

Good night

Liz
xx


----------



## kity

Hello,

Quick post from me. 
Spamalot was absolutely brilliant and so funny  
I am now choaked with the cold though GRRR!  
Hope everyone is well

Kity
x


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

Liz, just as well you phoned ARI!  Good you've got your dates now tho.  So glad you've had such a nice holiday & hope being back to school isn't too bad.  You are just sounding so much more relaxed this time round & that can only be good.

Kity, glad you'd a good time at Spamalot.  Would have taken you & DH's minds off everything for a while!  Sorry to hear you've got the cold & hope you'll be better soon.  Lots of sleep & paracetamol is what I'd recommend.  I take it still no news from Aberdeen for your op?

Tali, Puffin & Tracy, hope you're all doing well.

AFM, haven't been on for a while, as like Kity, had this cold viral thing that's doing the rounds & up until today have been feeling pretty rubbish.  Even the slightest thing was tiring me out, but on the mend now.  My drugs arrived last Tuesday, so it is definately all becoming very real now.  Can't believe it's all going to be happening so soon & so far I think I'm managing to stay calm while waiting for AF to come.  Should be here next week, so once it comes then I'll get flights & accommodation booked.  Here's hoping for the best early Christmas present ever!!!!

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

K - Great to hear from you, sorry to hear you have been feeling poorly but its great news that you are now on the mend   You need to be as it as a fiddle next month so make sure you get lots of rest and recover properly.  

Kity - Glad you had a great weekend, a change of scenery is always good and even better when you have lots of fun.   Hope your cold is getting better.

Hi Tali, Puffin and Tracy - Hope everything is well with you all  

AFM - Desperate for af to start as I have had horrible PMT symptoms today  and I know they won't go away until af comes and goes.  Luckily it was an inservice day today so I didn't have to teach.  That definatly helped but I don't feel I have been as productive as I would have liked.  Never mind, just another little trial and hurdle to get past and jump through.

Hope to catch up with you all later.

Bye for now
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,
Sorry to send out negative waves but I am feeling pretty miserable  , grumpy   and fed up   Still no af but loads of horrible pmt symptoms like yesterday.  I did not have a great day at school, it wasn't awful either, but I was a bit    after the kids went home.  Luckily it was only for a few minutes and nobody saw me.  My am    that I will feel better after af.  If I don't it is going to be a long haul till Monday 8th nov when all being well I'll be start taking menapur which will begin to raise my hormone levels.  

On top of feeling rubbish I have a masses of work to do.  This is entirely my own fault.  I knew it was parents evening next week, but chose to forget about that during the holidays and did no work at all as I was having such a nice time.  I should have done some to lessen my workload this week and next.  Well I'll just have to get on with it and stop complaining.

I am so sorry everyone, I feel very guilty moaning on like this.  I shouldn't be complaining as I know I am the only one of us who is actually in the fortunate position of having tx at the moment and I know that no matter how horrible tx gets, waiting is worse.  K, luckily you know your chance of a miricle is just round the corner, Tali and Kity I am    that you get news very soon of when you will be able to continue on your journey.  Pufin I hope you are feeling loads better

 to everyone.

I will go and try to cheer myself up by spending some quality time with Suzzie, it usually works!

Sorry again for being such a misery guts  , I just had to get all this off my chest tonight.

bye Liz


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz, complain away that is what we are here for  . Do you think it is just PMT or do you think buserelin also playing a role in your low mood? Sounds to me like you're possibly being attacked by both.  I think you were right not to do any work on your holiday as a well deserved rest was most definately due. Tx is so draining both emotionally and physically that we have to let ourselves have a rest every now and then to recharge the batteries. Hope you are feeling a bit better after spending some time with Suzie  

K, hope you're feeling a bit better and have managed to get rid of nasty cold/virus  . Hopefully AF will arrive soon so you can get your flights booked and get organised for Valencia. Gosh it is just so close now you must be getting really excited  

Hello to everyone else if you are all lurking.

AFM, still no news from Aberdeen, it is so infuriating  . I don't expect the op to be this year now, but it would just be nice to have a date so I can make plans.  In the meantime I am helping my niece and nephew for Halloween. Bought a huge pumpkin today which I am going to attempt to carve at the weekend. A&E here I come  

Kity  
x


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Kitty  , 

Perhaps you should give ARI until the end of the week and if you still haven't heard from them it may worth giving them a    on monday to give them a nudge in the right direction  

Feeling a bit cheerier but not feeling any better physically.  I'm almost certain bruserilin is playing its part.   Hopefully tomorrow will be better,  if af does start it will hopefully be the 1st step towards feeling better,  although I'll probably feel worse initually  

Good luck with the halloween fun   I've always wanted to use these but never had the opportunity, I 
laughed    when i saw them in your post.

Catch up tomorrow

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

af at last!!!! phew!!!  Isn't life sad when we are actually pleased to see it!!!!!!

Catch up later, just writing this quick note at lunchtime.

LIz


----------



## Sparrow17

Liz, that's good news that AF has arrived & will hopefully help lift your mood.  I think the drugs are having an effect on you as well, so don't be too hard on yourself.  I totally agree with Kity about not doing any work during your hols.  You needed that break, after the disappointment of the summer hols.  Just pace yourself & am sure you'll get it done no problem at all.

Kity, what a pain that you still haven't heard.  Like you say, even if you had a date & it wasn't til next year, at least you'd know.  I'd try phoning ARI as well, certainly won't do any harm.  Sounds like pumpkin carving will be great fun.  I've never done it but hopefully in the future!

AFM, feeling so much better now, thank goodness.  Still can't believe that next month we'll be going to Valencia?!  Don't think I'll actually believe until we go to the clinic.  Can't wait tho.  Now for my dilemma of the day...................................................Take That are playing at Hampden on 22nd & 23rd June & am hoping to go along with my best buddies on 23rd.  However, Bon Jovi are playing at Murrayfield on 22nd June & I am a massive Bon Jovi fan, so if we get tickets for TT on 23rd, do we also go to BJ on 22nd  Of course, hopefully by June I'll have a rather large belly & will I be able to cope with the excitement of 2 concerts, there again, it might be the last chance I get to go to any concerts for a long time!!!!

K
xx


----------



## kity

Hello,

Liz, great news that AF has arrived. Hopefully you will start feeling a bit better  

K, I say go to both!   You will be down that way anyway so you may as well treat yourself and go to both. Besides, as you have already said it may be the last concerts you get to go to in a while, if all goes well with tx  . And if you have a big round baby belly in June, which hopefully you will, then you could always sell your tickets if you did not feel up to them.

AFM, I have considered phoning aberdeen, but not sure who to phone as it is not ARU dealing with op. So think I will just have to play the waiting game a bit longer  .  Must go now as my dog is grumbling quite loudly in my ear (she doesn't bark or whine, she grumbles) and all she wants is a belly rub  

Kity
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Can't chat for long as I have LOADS of work to do   but you are right I did the right thing having a proper break as I so desperatly needed it.  

Mood much improved, but stomach cramps are really bad,  they usually are, so not concerned as such ,just wish they would go away!!!   


K - I totally agree with Kity, go to both concerts, spoil yourself if you feel up to it!  I sure you could sell tickets on e-bay if your not.  (Never sold anything on ebay before myself but have a friend who does it all the time and she says its easy enough)  November is only a few days away, YIPEE!!!  

Kity - Aberdeen can obviously be slow at times to get in touch.  I only received my protocol today, 2 weeks after I started tx!  They sent me 2 copies of it in seperate envelopes, what's the point of that!!Perhaps if you phoned the IVF doctor at ARI she/he  could tell you who to contact regarding op.  Good luck.  We are all hoping that you do hear soon as hanging around and not being able to make any plans is very unsettling.   

Tali - If I remember correctly you may of had your consultation today.(Sorry if I'm wrong)  If you did I hope it went well and they were able to answer all your questions.

Bye, better get back to the pile of work that is sitting waiting for me downstairs.

Liz


----------



## Tali S

Hi Everyone

Sorry I haven’t been on for a while but not really a lot to say.

I hope you’re all doing ok?  

Liz – Great news about af!! Another hurdle successfully negotiated! Keep drinking lots of water!!!

K – Go for it girl. As Liz said, if you can’t make the concerts, flog the tickets but don’t miss out if you don’t have to.

Kity – I hope they pull their finger out and get in touch with you soon so you can move on. Waiting is awful.

AFM – Yep Liz, you were right, my consultation phone call was yesterday. The consultant who phoned was really nice and helpful. They’ve basically come to the conclusion that everything went as planned until the fertilisation when 2 out of the 6 eggs fertilised properly which they were very disappointed about (9 were harvested in total and 7 were mature with 1 poor eggy perishing when it was injected). Both embies were of good quality though. They just don’t know why it happened like that. Nothing wrong with eggs or sperm other than the sperm being a bit slow but that’s why they did ICSI anyway. So next time round they’ll just use the same protocol and not tweak anything. He said he would rather do that than over stimulate me and put at risk of OHSS and even if they did get more eggs there’s no guarantee that they would all be mature. So that’s where we are. The only problem is that due to the current economic climate they won’t be able to offer us another NHS funded shot until April/May 2011 rather than December/January as I was first told. We’ll still get 3 NHS Highland funded cycles but spaced out more. Very disappointing, but what can you do? He did say that if the situation changes they will bring it forward. In some ways I’m quite glad because we weren’t looking forward to travelling from Thurso to Aberdeen in January/February when the weather can be at its worst. Just wait, we’ll probably get our mildest winter on record!!

Sorry for rambling on!!

Speak soon,
Tali x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Tali, lovely to hear from you.  Glad  you have had your consultation, and on the whole things are fine.  Definatly disappointing about the longer wait but I think you are right, it would be quite nerve racking negotiating the journey to and from aberdeen  during January and February, and additional worry and stress is certainly not what you need during tx so as the saying goes, there's a silver lining to every cloud.  Hopefully next time round more of those little eggs will fertilise.  Great to hear you still get 3 goes!  Will be keeping everything crossed that the 3rd attempt will not be needed.

K - Bought those concert tickets yet?  If not better hurry up for the Take That ones anyway, there was something on the news tonight that people are struggling to get them, sorry, didn't hear the whole report so can't give you any further details.

Kity - Hi how are you?  hope you have a lovely weekend planned.  

AFM - Cramps still bad but they should be better tomorrow, they usually are by day 3.  In a much better mood though  , my head is clear and I got quite a lot of work done over the last 2 nights  so definatly plan to relax tonight and tomorrow.  Will have to get back to the grindstone on Sunday though.   Going to try and get as much planning done as possible so I can make my life as easy as I can, at work, towards the end of November when tx gets to the important part.

Hope you all have a great weekend  

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,  

Hope you have all had a nice day.

The   in fort is getting out of hand. Since Tuesday I don't think it has stopped raining for more than 1/2 hour at a time.  i got drenched when I took Suzzie out for walkies today.  

I am getting really fed up.  I am still not feeling great.    I was a little concerned earlier as I got a very sharp pain on my left side, it happened about 3 times within the space of 5 minutes.  However it was about 2 hours ago and it hasn't happened again so I'm sure it must just have been a twinge.  af will definatly be more or less over tomorrow so I'm sure I'll feel a lot better.

Hope you all have something fun planned for tomorrow and the weather is better where you are than it is likely to be in Fort  

Good night
Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just me again.  The   has come out at last, had a lovely walk round the canal this morning with Suzzie.  More importantly af has gone and I  do feel better.  What a horrible week it was last week, I really felt rotten from Tuesday right through till Saturday.  But never mind I am determind to put it behind me and think positivly again.  Just one week to go until baseline scan and hopefully in 3 weeks time I should be ready for ec and et.  I am    there will be no delay like there was in the summer.  Talking of trip to Aberdeen, I have just booked my train ticket for next Sunday.  I am gettting the train in Inverness  just after 3:30pm, however I plan to drive up a few hours earlier to do some Christmas shopping so if anyone fancies meeting up for a coffee or a bite of lunch that would be lovely.    

Hope you all enjoyed an extra hour in bed this morning  

Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi All,

What miserable weather   I know it's November but still & all!!!

Liz, everything sounding good for you & you're well on your way.  Unfortunately I won't be able to meet up before you go to Aberdeen.  How are you feeling about it all?  Think I said before, but you definately sound a lot less stressed out this time round & that can only be a good thing.  Do you have dates for EC & ET?  Bet you've well caught up on your work as well.

Tali, glad you've had your consultation & at least you know what to expect 2nd time round.  It's also good they won't change anything incase of OHSS, as that would be a horrible thing to happen.  I know it must be disappointing to have to wait a bit longer, but if we have a winter like we did last year, driving thru to Aberdeen would be a nightmare, especially for something so important.  On our 1st IVF attempt we were driving thru in December & it was a nightmare on one trip.  It was below freezing, with a low sun & the windscreen was filthy but of course the wiper scoosher was frozen!  I still have no idea how we didn't go off the road.

Kity, hopefully the wait won't be much longer to at least get a date to go for your op.  Everything connected with this malarky is a waiting game!!  Your dog sounds so funny, just grumbling away  

Puffin, hope you're keeping well & managing to get lots of rest. Also hope the sickness is getting better or has gone completely.

Tracy, hope you're doing fine.

AFM, not a snowballs chance in hell of getting tickets for Take That, but have got tickets for Bon Jovi so am a very happy bunny.  I'd have been more disappointed not to get them than TT.  It'll also be almost a year to the day since I saw them at the O2.  Booked seats instead of standing, just in case    Am now waiting for AF to come (due today but was 2 days late last month) & then I can start my protocol, phone GCRM & contact IVI & more importantly get flights & accommodation booked.  She's definately on her way, just hope she won't be too late & push things back.  Trying not to stress about it as I know that won't help & guess she will appear when she is ready.  Can't believe I can now say that we're having our treatment THIS month   

 xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all

1 of 2 parents nights over and done with, 2nd 1 tomorrow.  All went well tonight,   that one day I will be the parent not the teacher!

K -Bad luck about the Take that tickets, they would have been my 1st choice, but well done for getting the BonJovi tickets, and I must say you are being very wise and sensible getting the seats.  Sorry to hear you are busy on Sunday but no worries I'm sure there will be other oportunities in the future.  It is 
ABSOLUTLY FANTASTIC  that you can now say your treatment  is this month, you have been very patient and your time has finally arrived.

Tali - Hope you have had a nice weekend. How are your eyes?

Kitty  - I too    when I read about Angel, I have never met a dog who grumbles before!

Puffin - Hope you are feeling well and look forward to hearing how ypu are getting on.

Tracy  - How are you, are you still doing those long runs?


Bye for now
Liz


----------



## Sparrow17

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one.............Well still no AF yet - just as well I didn't go ahead & book everything!!  Got all the symtoms, so surely she can't be far away.  Starting to get very impatient now & angry that she dare be late at such an important time    Anyway, DH home today, so that's good.  Just back from picking him up & he's gone off to get a takeaway, as neither of us can be bothered cooking anything.

Hope you're all doing fine   

K
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello  

What a marathon, I spoke to 16 parents tonight, many of whom I know quite well, so there was lots of friendly chit chat as well as talk about pupils progress.  I'm exhaustd, basically had a 12 hour day!!!  Never mind, I'm delighted that it was this week as it is all over and done with before the important part of tx begins next week.

K - Here we go again, one of us actually wanting af to start  its just ironic, we have all spent years   that every month it won't, yet it is a crucial part of tx!  I hope it hurries up and you will be booking that flight very soon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Great to hear DH is home, have a lovely time planning your trip together   It will be nice to get away from all this  

Hi to everyone else, sorry, I am too tired to write any more!

Goodnight   I think I look and feel like this just now!

take care everyone  

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

new home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=249988.new#new


----------

